#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 魔狼使者，因課業繁忙，暫停更新

## 皇天蒼狼

迷霧小鎮，坐落於綿延萬里的魔獸山脈中迷霧森林的一個小村莊，雖然靠近人山人海的星藍帝國，但因為森林魔獸以及盜匪橫行霸道，平常只有冒險者和傭兵才會經過以及在此休息。

　　迷霧森林之中有許多尚未開採的礦脈，千百年來引起不少帝國的垂涎，其中就包括了星藍帝國。為了避免引起大規模的戰爭，所有帝國的國王都親自在和平條約上簽名，共同分享迷霧森林的資源，而迷霧小鎮就在這毫無戰亂的千百年中渡過，直到這一天……

　　以往和平寧靜的迷霧小鎮，今日卻是血染天際，一群群驚恐無助的居民朝著山下的逃難去，一隊隊身披黃金重甲的教廷騎士，以及手持魔法杖的白袍魔法師，目無法紀的在鎮內大肆破壞。

　　他們一戶接一戶的不停搜索，似乎在尋找著什麼東西，一遇到反抗的鎮民就格殺勿論，而那些傭兵和冒險者則是趁亂逃離小鎮，恨不得離瘋狂的教廷士兵越遠越好。

　　「不想死的人，就快點把異教徒交出來！」領頭一名騎著高頭大馬的重甲騎士大聲喊著，同時指揮著手下不停的搜索所有房屋，而那幾十名的教廷法師則是在後方壓陣，蓄勢待發。

　　「可惡，這樣根本沒機會逃出去……」小鎮末端的一棟旅館內，一名身穿黑衣的藍毛狼人正透過窗戶僅僅觀察著外面的動靜，而房內還有另一名有著及腰紅色長髮的人類女子，手上還抱著一個嬰兒。

　　「你就不能出去跟他們解釋嗎？」紅髮女子著急地說著，緊張地看著懷裡的仍在熟睡的孩子，「我父親是光明教廷的紅衣大主教，我想他應該有辦法幫你澄清的。」

　　「賽西莉雅，相信我，這是不可能的。」藍毛狼人邊說邊快步走到紅髮女子身邊安慰道，「妳快帶著蒼煌逃走吧，我會幫你拖延時間的。」

　　「不行，我不能留下你一個人。」」賽西莉雅站起身來，緊緊盯著眼前的狼人，「我們還有瞬間移動捲軸，我們一起走！」

　　「那幅卷軸只能傳送一個成人，我已經設定好座標了，妳帶著蒼煌快走吧。」藍毛狼人緊緊抱住賽西莉雅，並將一封信以及一把銀色的長刀交給了賽西莉雅，「快走，帶著這封信和這把刀去找我父親，他就會知道事情的原因了，傳送卷軸會帶妳找到他的。」

　　「我不要！要走就一起走！」賽伊莉雅大聲喊道，眼淚從雙眼中不停的留下。

　　就在此時，房間的門被大力地撞破，幾名身披重甲的騎士衝了進來，手中鋒利的金色長槍筆直地指著藍毛狼人。

　　「不准動！跪在地上！」領頭的騎士大聲吼著，帶著恐嚇的舉著長槍朝前踏了一步。

　　「快走！」眼看情況一發不可收拾，藍毛狼人一把拉開一幅銀色的捲軸，含著淚將賽西莉雅，他這輩子最愛的女人以及他還來不及好好認識的兒子給推入了傳送門內，「賽西莉雅，我愛你們！」

　　「不要───！」賽西莉雅無助地喊著，眼淚不停的留下來，她看到了教廷騎士將手中的長槍狠狠地刺向她的丈夫，她伸出一隻手想抓住他，但即將關起的傳送門卻阻止了她這個舉動，「伊亞諾特！不要！」

　　「永別了，賽西莉雅，對不起。」藍毛狼人沉重地說道，兩行晶亮的眼淚劃過他英俊的臉龐，滴落到了地上。

　　一座不起眼的小村莊內，一道藍光閃過之後，賽西莉雅的身影從虛空踏了出來，臉上還掛著兩條眼淚，不停的低落到地上，此時她的心就像是被人用刀子狠狠地刺了好幾刀。

　　她緊緊抓著伊亞諾特給他的太刀，不停地顫抖啜泣，搖搖晃晃繞過幾條小街道，穿過幾間破舊的木屋，照著信上的地址，找到伊亞洛特的父親住處，連門都沒敲就闖了進去。

　　「這……賽西莉雅！發生什麼事？」裡頭的一名年老的黑袍狼人似乎相當驚訝，趕緊上前將門給關上，並拉了張椅子過來，「伊亞諾特他人呢？」

　　賽西莉雅並沒有先回答黑袍狼人的問題，只是將懷裡的蒼煌以及太刀放在屋內的桌子上，並將信放在一旁，隨後繞過黑袍狼人，在門口停住。

　　「伊亞諾特他回不來了……而我也即將到他身邊去陪他了。」賽西莉雅悲痛地說道，右手輕輕往旁一伸，一把通紅色的長劍出現在她手中，「格蘭帝列，蒼煌就拜託你了，真的很對不起……」

　　「等等！賽西莉雅，妳現在回去也無濟於事！」被稱作格蘭帝列的老狼人邊說邊走上前擋住門口，「蒼煌不能沒有妳！」

　　賽西莉雅沒有回話，只是用空著的左手將脖子上的銀色十字架項鍊給扯下來，塞到格蘭帝列手裡，並轉動自己右手無名指上的一枚不起眼的銀戒指，「再見了，請你告訴蒼煌，我跟伊亞諾特都很愛他，拜託你了。」

　　「賽西莉雅！」格蘭帝列想上前阻止，但很快的就被一道銀光給擋住，讓他無法靠近賽西莉雅，「這是……契約之戒？」

　　「再見了，格蘭帝列……以及我的孩子，蒼煌。」淚水又從賽西莉雅的眼裡湧出來，並滑過她美麗的臉龐。

　　銀光一閃後，賽西莉雅的身影消失在格蘭帝列的面前，而後者只是無奈地長嘆了一口氣，蹣跚地走到桌子旁，打開了那封信。

　　此時的迷霧小鎮，賽西莉雅原先躲藏的旅館早已陷入一片火海，而伊亞諾特正在旅館外的廣場上和教廷大軍戰鬥著。

　　雖然伊亞諾特實力強大，但由於沒了武器以及對方人物眾多，慢慢地，已經處於下風，儘管已經幹掉了不少教廷騎士和魔法師，但他本身也已經遍體麟傷，體力以及力量所剩無幾。

　　「你這卑微的異教徒，還不快接受我們的神之裁決！」領頭的騎士高聲說道，右手一揮，二十多名騎士立刻就上前包圍住了伊亞諾特，而魔法師們也紛紛手握魔法杖，低聲呢喃著。

　　「哼……結束了嗎……」伊亞諾特冷哼一聲，一雙湛藍色的瞳孔緊緊盯著眼前的敵人，同時他的思緒在奔馳著，不停的思考對策。

　　就在他苦苦思索的同時，右手上的一枚銀戒指突然銀光大閃，緊跟著，手持長劍的賽西莉雅就從銀光中走了出來，臉色平靜。

　　「賽西莉雅！妳……妳怎麼又回來？我不是叫妳快逃嗎？」伊亞諾特大聲罵道，同時站到了賽西莉雅的前方，用手護住了她，「快走阿！」

　　「伊亞諾特，我不會丟下你的，所以讓我們一起走完這最後一程。」賽西莉雅邊說邊抱住了伊亞諾特，原本停止流下的眼淚又不停的從眼框中流出，「讓我們一起走完最後一程吧。」

　　「賽西莉雅小姐，我們奉你父親──凱傑拉爾大主教之令來帶妳回去，請妳快從那異教徒身邊離開。」領頭的騎士邊說邊騎著馬走向賽西莉雅。

　　「賽西莉雅……」伊亞諾特凝視著心愛的妻子，點點頭後，接著說道，「好吧，我們一起走完這最後一程。」

　　「我愛你！伊亞諾特！」賽西莉雅喊著，反手握住手上的紅色長劍，並從後方刺進伊亞諾特的身體，同時也貫穿了自己的腹部。

　　「賽西莉雅小姐！」這樣的舉動讓騎士統領大吃一驚，立刻策馬狂奔，全力趕往賽西莉雅身邊，打算趁還能挽回的時候，將她帶給光明祭司治療。

　　「以我摯愛的鮮血，溝通天地的橋梁，燃盡我的靈魂，換取那的永恒……」伊亞諾特緩緩地吟唱道，同時他眼中的光芒也越來越黯淡，身體漸漸的無力。

　　「以我之靈魂，燃盡飄緲的虛空，祭獻於我的摯愛，換取剎那之永恆……」隨著吟唱，賽西莉雅的雙眼慢慢變成血紅色，待眼中的最後一絲光芒逝去之後，她也吐出了最後一個字。

　　就在此時，兩人的腳下閃現出一道巨大的紅色魔法陣，並不停的旋轉著，綻放出一道道刺眼的血色光芒。

　　「燃盡一切存在的痕跡，解放遠古的禁忌之力……最後的解封──補全殺戮血域……」隨著這段吟唱，伊亞諾特以及賽西莉雅的身體慢慢地變得透明，最後化作一粒粒小光點飄散於天地之間。

　　一道似乎來自相當遙遠的狼嗥傳遍了整座迷霧小鎮，甚至於山腳下的村落，緊跟著，血紅色的魔法陣越來越大，很快的就籠罩駐所有的教廷士兵，一陣陣讓讓人不寒而慄的慘叫聲響徹雲霄。

　　「救命！救命阿──！」一名教廷法師趁還沒被血紅色的光芒籠罩全身之前揚手發出了一道魔法傳信，將消息傳回最近的教廷分部後，便倒地不起，最後一絲的生命力從他體內流失了出去，化為了血紅色光芒的一份子。

　　一道血紅色的光束沖天而起，緊接著朝四面八方擴大，將整座迷霧小鎮都籠罩起來，隨後慢慢地縮小減弱，最後消失，而原本迷霧小鎮的所在處也剩下一處巨大的坑洞，一切都化為烏有。

　　與此同時，正安穩地待在爺爺身邊的蒼煌卻突然嚎啕大哭起來，似乎意識到失去了摯愛的雙親。

　　「是嗎……你們還是選了這條路阿……」原本在窗前看著遠處的紅色光束的格蘭帝列一聽到蒼煌的哭聲後，立刻就轉身走去察看。

　　「這雙眼睛就跟你的父母一樣呢，蒼煌……」格蘭帝列看著蒼煌那一藍一紅的雙眼沉聲說道，長嘆了一口氣後，往身旁的椅子上看去，只見原本握在賽西莉雅手上的血紅色長劍，不知道何時已經靜靜地立在那邊，並收在暗紅色的劍鞘內。

待續....

------------------------------
這是將《獸人，混血，人類》以及《魔狼尊》融合在一起，重新寫成的小說，
蒼我刪去了一些設定和故事劇情，加入了新的東西，
希望這一部《魔狼使者》可以讓各位覺得比前兩部小說更好，更生動。
至於設定部份，隨著故事發展，蒼我會慢補上的。
還請各位指教了。(拱手)

----------


## 紅峽青燦

新小說出爐啦
蒼大這回故事要從小時候講起嗎
很吸引小狼看下去
順便學習


不知道賽西莉雅前去和伊亞諾特一起"同行"時心態如何？
是親情重要還是愛情重要
最後選擇愛情壯烈成仁
小狼想
最淒美的結局莫過如此吧
很有電影"英雄"的味道

下篇強烈期待中

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO青背

這個呀，賽西莉雅和伊亞諾特夫妻同行時，是兩者皆有的，
親情和愛情皆具。

感謝紅峽的閱讀，請期待下一篇囉。(會很久就是了(被踹飛

----------


## 紅峽青燦

會很久？
沒關西
我有的是耐性  :Twisted Evil:  

不過小狼突然非常好奇

"小"蒼煌是長成小嬰兒的模樣還是
狼仔的模樣呢

根據蒼大的第一部小說
蒼煌可以是少年  狼   或那種
恕我失禮

.......不人不狼也不太像獸人的超強恐怖模樣

那他小時候就具有如此變換的能力了嗎？

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 會很久？
> 沒關西
> 我有的是耐性  
> 
> 不過小狼突然非常好奇
> 
> "小"蒼煌是長成小嬰兒的模樣還是
> 狼仔的模樣呢
> 
> ...


既然青背很有耐性，那就請你等待囉。

不人不狼又不太像獸人....

不是這種樣子啦= ="

不過日後的小說會提到蒼煌到底可以變換成幾種樣子的XD

請期待囉。

----------


## 瀟湘

姑且不論劇情……文句表現上頗有冷硬之處。
感情方面的描述都草草帶過，
蜻蜓點水似的無法在讀者心中留下痕跡。

同時也無法說服讀者——尤其是做出「犧牲」這類的行為時，
違和感會更加明確；讀者畢竟只是「知道」而已，並沒有「感受到」，
連帶也很難萌生「感動」的要素。

私以為，如果開頭可以再提早一點，提前到動亂發生前；
詳加鋪陳描寫賽伊莉雅和伊亞諾特之間的深厚感情，
細細描寫為將生的稚兒命名、準備衣物、討論他的未來，
讓一切沈浸在柔和溫馨、讓讀者融入其中的氣氛裡，
然後再用不祥與災厄把一切毀滅，想必會更引人入勝。

此外……



> 迷霧森林之中有許多尚未開採的礦脈，千百年來引起不少帝國的垂涎，其中就包括了星藍帝國，。為了避免引起大規模的戰爭，所有帝國的國王都親自在和平條約上簽名，共同分享迷霧森林的資源，而迷霧小鎮就在這毫無戰亂的千百年中渡過，直到這一天……





> 「以我摯愛的鮮血，溝通天地的橋梁，燃盡我的靈魂，換取�h那的永恒……」伊亞諾特緩緩地吟唱道，同時他眼中的光芒也越來越黯淡，身體漸漸的無力。


稍微修改一下吧？

以上，祝好，加油。（拱手）

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 文句表現上頗有冷硬之處。 
> 感情方面的描述都草草帶過， 
> 蜻蜓點水似的無法在讀者心中留下痕跡。


這個蒼我有點不太了解，不知道瀟湘大可否稍微指點一下，就是文句表現上
該如何的做修改，感情方面蒼我也還在努力。

錯誤部份我已經修改好了，
不過"換取剎那的永恆"，蒼我這邊看是沒有問題的，
那個字是剎，ㄔㄚˋ。

感謝瀟湘大的建議以及指教，蒼我會加油的。

----------


## 瀟湘

皇天蒼狼的問題恐怕不在修辭，而在劇情構成上。
欠缺衝突的情節，不容易引出更深的情緒。

要舉例的話，比方：



> 「伊亞諾特，我不會丟下你的，所以讓我們一起走完這最後一程。」賽西莉雅邊說邊抱住了伊亞諾特，原本停止流下的眼淚又不停的從眼框中流出，「讓我們一起走完最後一程吧。」 
> 
> 　　「賽西莉雅小姐，我們奉你父親──凱傑拉爾大主教之令來帶妳回去，請妳快從那異教徒身邊離開。」領頭的騎士邊說邊騎著馬走向賽西莉雅。 
> 
> 　　「賽西莉雅……」伊亞諾特凝視著心愛的妻子，點點頭後，接著說道，「好吧，我們一起走完這最後一程。」


這一段我可能會這麼寫。



> 「伊亞諾特，我不會丟下你的，所以讓我們一起走完這最後一程。」平靜、冷毅，託付稚兒予格蘭帝列後，賽西莉雅又變回賽西莉雅，高傲聰慧的大主教之女。「我不允許你說我沒有資格。」
> 
> 　　伊亞諾特只是怔怔的看著她，而領頭的騎士輕輕咳了幾聲：「賽西莉雅小姐，我們奉你父親──凱傑拉爾大主教之令來帶妳回去，請妳快從那異教徒身邊離開。」說著，他騎著馬，緩緩走向賽西莉雅：「主教大人一直惦記企盼著小姐你的回歸——」
> 
> 　　「你是德玟吧？我還記得你。」賽西莉雅帶著溫婉的笑，靜靜的開口：「你剛剛，叫我什麼？」
> 
> 　　德玟停下腳步「啊？小姐你的意思是……」
> 
> 　　「放肆！」 賽西莉雅．凱傑拉爾的眼裡燃起了冰冷的怒意：「你效忠的是凱傑拉爾家的家徽，而我可是凱傑拉爾家的繼承人！就算你改效忠我父親，我也還是你半個主人！」聲色俱厲，有若實質的氣勢竟讓德玟的馬匹倒退數步，連德玟也不禁暗暗惶恐：「屬下絕對沒有不敬的意思……」
> ...


如此，可以強化三方之間的關聯，同時也能更深刻的描繪賽西莉雅的特質。
小說有分主角配角，不過那是以整體而言；在單一的段落或是情節裡，
不妨將配角置於主角的地位詳加描寫，會有更深刻的印象。
而人物之間的情感也能藉由深刻化的角色進一步帶出。

以上，祝好，加油。（拱手）

----------


## Holpless

優齁齁～ 新章出現了 期待期待

0.0 原來蒼有爺爺阿，我都不知道耶 （被打）

一紅一籃  看來大部分的設定是一樣的 （點頭點頭）

不過........這篇講話講真多＝  ＝ 而就跟瀟湘大的指點一樣

只是草草帶過 並沒有更加的上色

但是要抽出來打屁股的缺點都被瀟湘大所抓出 （賭氣）

總之看到蒼的父母 （拇指） 太棒了～

期待下篇

----------


## 奇奇

雖然在文版我還算是新生,
不過印象中比起樓主的上篇文有比較好呢,
之前會跑出來一些不通的句子,至少這篇沒有了

開頭似乎有點普通..
.後面的部分,
我的見解不如其他人,就省略囉

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO瀟湘：

看了蕭湘大的文，真的比原本更生動了，也更能顯示出人物的特質，

感謝瀟湘大的指點囉，蒼我會繼續努力的。

TO小O：

是阿，蒼的確有爺爺，不然蒼的父母怎忍心用犧牲奧義阿XD

恩，對話太多我會注意的，謝謝你的閱讀跟指教。

TO奇奇：

開頭有點普通啊，蒼我是大概描寫出這世界的一些歷史跟帝國地理大略的設定，

不過還是很謝謝你的閱讀跟建議。

請三位期待下一篇。

----------


## 拂曉神威

序章就是悲劇文呀，主角的命運真是坎坷，

那段咒語寫得不錯呢，不過對話似乎有點多了，

人物之間的互動有點太少。

大概就這樣吧XD(被踹飛

期待下一篇。

----------


## 冥月

嗯……
寫的感覺比原來好了哦~

加油吧……
某支持你哦~
呵呵……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO阿月：

謝謝讚美啦XD，感謝你的閱讀啦
你的小說也要加油喔。

TO神威：

嗯嗯，對話有點多我會注意的，還有人物之間的互動也是，

很高興又多一位讀者。

請兩位期待下一篇，雖然會很久才出(炸

----------


## 斯冰菊

首先在此謝謝阿蒼狼大大啦！上次你來拜讀本狼力作，讓本狼很感動！本狼也在這裡順道回答阿蒼的問題：飄洋過海的情節還要等一點時間，這是屬於比較後面的章節！

好啦！為了不要讓各位狼大大失去興致，本狼也就在此打住！在此本狼也鄭重宣佈：已經因大考而被迫擱筆年餘的《混血英豪》，將於今天續寫！  :wuffer_laugh:  ：耶！

這是本狼第一次拜讀阿蒼的力作，序之章寫得還算不錯，本狼給八十分！只是錯字有點多啦！(管太多？  :wuffer_pissed:  )這是本狼的標準：錯字、漏字、改字或更動文句。




> 「我不要！要走就一起走！」賽西莉雅大聲喊道，眼淚從雙眼中不停的留下。


上面那句賽西莉雅的深情話語很有《海角七號》的味道喔！




> 「以我摯愛的鮮血，溝通天地的橋梁，燃盡我的靈魂，換取剎那的永恒……」伊亞諾特緩緩地吟唱道，同時他眼中的光芒也越來越黯淡，身體漸漸的無力。


不是已經改好了？  :wuffer_arou:  




> 一道似乎來自相當遙遠的狼嗥傳遍了整座迷霧小鎮，甚至於山腳下的村落，緊跟著，血紅色的魔法陣越來越大，很快的就籠罩住所有的教廷士兵，一陣陣讓人不寒而慄的慘叫聲響徹雲霄。





> 「救命！救命啊──！」一名教廷法師趁還沒被血紅色的光芒籠罩全身之前揚手發出了一道魔法傳信，將消息傳回最近的教廷分部後，他便倒地不起，連最後一絲的生命力也從他體內流失了出去，化為了血紅色光芒的一份子。





> 一道血紅色的光束沖天而起，緊接著朝四面八方大肆擴張，將整座迷霧小鎮都包覆起來，隨後慢慢地縮小減弱，最後消失無蹤，而原本迷霧小鎮的所在處也只剩下一處巨大的坑洞，一切都化為烏有。


你可以用同樣意思的詞彙來代替，並且可以試著寫得再有感情一點！修辭也可以再生動一些、以及運用想像力來滲透文藻！像「籠罩」可以替換成「包圍」、「包覆」、「圍困」等。

這是本狼的寫法：




> 一道血紅色且帶有悲憤的光束忽地沖天而起，緊接著迅速朝四面八方大肆擴張，將整座迷霧小鎮都包覆起來，隨後慢慢地縮小減弱，最後消失無蹤；而原本迷霧小鎮的所在地也只剩下一個深不見底的窟窿，一切，所有的一切全部都化為烏有。


話說回來，那些教廷的騎士與魔法師真的是太可惡啦！  :wuffer_pissed:  阿蒼的這一章節簡直就是當年教皇與法王路易九世聯手迫害聖殿騎士團是一樣的嘛！這跟法官濫用的自由心證有何不同！假汙衊上帝之名行鏟除異己之實，以宣揚福音為由做摧殘異教之惡！基督教果然是「穿上褲子掃黃，脫下褲子上床！」的絕佳代表！倘若各位狼大大有興趣的話，懇請參閱丹‧布朗的揭發虛偽宗教真相之傑作────《達文西密碼》以及《天使與魔鬼》。

最後，在此敬祝阿蒼狼大大寫作技巧日益精進囉！(絕非阿諛！)  :wuffer_laugh:  

附註：看樣子阿蒼對於序比較重視喔！本狼是直接以第一章開頭，頂多寫一小段前言罷了！因為本狼擔心這樣會讓讀者對於讀到第幾章會有所混淆。本狼的小說現在會直接連結在個性簽名介面上喔！阿蒼狼大大，本狼一定會抽空來拜讀《獸人，混血，人類》與《魔狼尊》的！加油喔！  :wuffer_grin:

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to斯冰菊：

先謝謝斯冰菊的閱讀以及幫忙挑錯誤，

寫得再有感情一點....這是蒼我目前的最大的難題，

另外你的小說我有從第一章開始看了，

感謝你的建議跟指點，請期待下一篇。

----------


## 火爪

小狼的性格會不會扭曲(這什麼爛問題
有點悲劇的開始
人家蠻喜歡戲劇性的開場~
血腥快感
 :jcdragon-eat:

----------


## wolf

與《魔狼尊》、《獸人‧混血‧人類》相比，
《魔狼使者》的文筆與劇情都好得多，
投放了更多情感，
果然令小狼更投入耶。
耐性我是有的，
況且近來忙得很。
而且小狼都己經好一陣子沒發文了，
蒼應該比小狼發得快吧？
和小狼一樣，
繼續努力，加油！
(對著自己的小說發呆)

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO 阿蒼狼大大 AGAIN：

      謝謝啦！  :wuffer_laugh:  如果狼大大有什麼心得的話，請儘量在那邊提出喔！留言開放到最大限度！  :wuffer_glee:  另外，預告與討論也可以閱覽喔！這樣能幫助狼大大更能瞭解這部小說的來龍去脈唷！  :wuffer_wink:  

    現在本狼(包括眾獸)也還在學習，也請狼大大批評指教囉！有進步總比原地踏步好！

----------


## 玄音曈狼

呼˙˙  蒼哥有新文了耶

有喚口味的感覺=ˇ=  

ㄧ開始寫悲劇....好吧˙˙   拭目以待小蒼之後的坎坷吧˙˙! (歐)

也是啦˙˙   樓上的大大們都覺得「感覺」這調味料不夠多喔XD

我要重口味XD!  

蒼哥跟阿月還有炎哥的文都要加油啦XD!  不過月哥的話....(瞄)

好吧  他獸目前在陽光完全無法穿透的深海中...何時浮上來呢...(思)

所以~ (拍肩)  蒼哥加油阿  我對文章的飢渴就靠三位解決了+W+!!

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO瞳：

好久不見呀，感謝你一直以來的支持喔~

換口味阿，的確可以這麼說XD

感覺跟感情...這我一直很苦惱。

TO斯冰菊：

收到了，有空的話我會去回文的(最近事情有點多OTZ

TO wolf：

謝謝你的誇獎啦^^

我最近也有點忙說XD

你的小說也要加油喔~期待新的一篇。

TO火爪：

血腥風大好(誤

性格扭曲阿，請看日後的故事發展囉。

最後，感謝你們的捧場，請期待下一篇。

----------


## a70701111

語詞重複：



> 「賽西莉雅，相信我，這是不可能的。」藍毛狼人邊說邊快步走到紅髮女子身邊安慰道，「妳快帶著蒼煌逃走吧，我會幫你拖延時間的。」 
> 
> 　　「不行，我不能留下你一個人。」」賽西莉雅站起身來，緊緊盯著眼前的狼人，「我們還有瞬間移動捲軸，我們一起走！」 
> 
> 　　「那幅卷軸只能傳送一個成人，我已經設定好座標了，妳帶著蒼煌快走吧。」藍毛狼人緊緊抱住賽西莉雅，並將一封信以及一把銀色的長刀交給了賽西莉雅，「快走，帶著這封信和這把刀去找我父親，他就會知道事情的原因了，傳送卷軸會帶妳找到他的。」


可以的話記得刪除或這換另外一種語法會比較好喔。

呃……只是拖延時間也拖延的太短了，可見這真的是砲灰腳色，原以為會出現一點打鬥的場面，至少也揮個幾刀。
又回去了？丟下兒子？嗯……可以說是狠心的父母？
這段我就先放一邊吧，先說老狼人這段，他好像知道很多事，但目前都沒有出現，可能是要之後再寫出來吧？看來我還是慢慢等拉……(下一篇再『仔細』的看XD)
BY.小迪 2010/7/27

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO小迪：

語詞重複我會注意的，蒼煌的爺爺嘛...

的確算是知道滿多事情的(?

歡迎小迪回來~請期待下一篇。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

暫停更新的原因是蒼我的電腦壞了

先送去維修了，現在這台是借來的，所以沒法子打小說

壹之曲我已經打好一半了，等電腦回來就能繼續打了。

在此跟各位讀者說聲抱歉。(鞠躬)

----------


## 紅峽青燦

什麼  :狐狸嚇到:  
可惡的﹝蒼大的電腦﹞啊
我恨你我恨你我恨你.........
你不知道我期待蒼大的小說很久了嗎  :wuffer_pissed:  
竟然在這時候壞掉
啊啊啊啊....................怒吼，狂砍蒼大的電腦洩憤中


抱歉失禮啦  :狐狸冷汗:

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO紅峽青背：

你要是狂砍我的電腦的話..

我的電腦會報廢的喔XD

好啦，現在電腦回來了，已經開始恢復更新。

請期待小說吧。

----------


## 紅峽青燦

太好啦  :jcdragon-nod-ebby:  
蒼大加油喲
我等我等我等等等 [jcdragon-tail-faster]

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 太好啦  
> 蒼大加油喲
> 我等我等我等等等 [jcdragon-tail-faster]


嗯嗯，那就請紅峽慢慢等吧~

說不定有極大的可能你會等到天荒地老喔~
代表那時候的你已經老囉XD(被踹飛

請期待下一篇。

----------


## 瀟湘

……稍微警告一下：
要是聊天離題的有些過份，會依版規刪除。




> 回文的規定雖然比較鬆懈，但是請針對文章內容來做回覆，請勿聊天，離題帖會刪除，灌水帖亦同。


如是之，請兩位稍稍注意……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> ……稍微警告一下：
> 要是聊天離題的有些過份，會依版規刪除。
> 
> 如是之，請兩位稍稍注意……


在這邊先說聲抱歉，下次蒼我會注意的
讓瀟湘花時間警告真是抱歉。
下次不會再踩板規了。

----------


## 紅峽青燦

知道了
謝瀟湘大提醒呦
真是的
本該注意的
一不小心又要神龜頭上動土了

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

魔狼使者壹之曲：翹課是災難的開端


　　聖傑拉爾學院位於星藍帝國境內，是星羅大陸上數一數二的四所學院之一，千百年來就以優秀的劍術聞名，舉凡星羅大陸歷史上有名的幾名劍聖都是出身於此學院，也因此在奠定了屹立不搖的地位。

　　現在時間接近正午，多數學生仍然在各自的教室或者實戰場地上課，但在學院的屋頂上，卻有一名身穿白色大衣，約莫十八、十九歲的灰狼人正在睡覺。

　　而在離灰狼人左方不遠處的較高的平台上，一名身穿黑色大衣，有著藍白雙色毛髮的狼人正坐在那閱讀著一本書籍，左手手臂上戴著一個印著風紀的方形徽章。

　　「灰風──蒼煌──」此時不遠處的一扇門突然打開，一名身穿銀色長袍的白狼人從裡頭走出，邊走邊呼喊屋頂上兩名同學的名字。

　　「真是的……都快中午了，還特地跑來找我們。」灰狼人緩緩地坐起身來，伸了個懶腰，望著湛藍的天空呢喃道。

　　來人正是七年二班的班代，也是蒼煌和灰風兩人的死黨月空，一個十分乖巧以及守規矩的好學生，是眾多師長心目中的好榜樣。

　　「你們兩個又翹掉魔法與元素理論課了，白牙老師要我把你們給帶回教室去。」月空無奈地搖搖頭，接著說道，「蒼煌你還是風紀耶，就不能勸勸灰風嗎？」

　　「我說月空阿，你就一定要這麼遵守規矩嗎？偶爾翹翹課也沒關係啦。」灰風不以為然地說道，「而且我爺爺是學院院長，沒問題的啦。」

　　灰風出身於上流貴族世家，父親是星藍帝國兩百多年來最出色的一名將軍，而他的祖父灰靈則是聖傑拉爾學院的院長，同時也是星藍帝國國內唯一的一名聖魔導師，在帝國的地位近乎僅次於國王。

　　聖傑拉爾學院對學生的要求極高，除了入學時需要考試之外，還得是貴族家族出身，才能進入學院。

　　大多數的學生都是出身於中等貴族世家或者是有名氣的大家族，僅有少數學生是一般貴族甚至是平民階層出身的學生，而月空和蒼煌則是屬於那少數的部份。

　　月空出生在星藍帝國南部的平民區，但由於天生勤奮好學以及有著非常出色的魔法天份，在學院院長灰靈的帶領下，破例進了聖傑拉爾學院就讀。

　　儘管同樣和月空屬於少數的那一部分，但蒼煌卻是出身於一個極為古老、神秘的家族，之所以能和月空破例進入學院，是因為他在入學考試的實戰測驗，和灰風一樣都拿到了滿分。

　　「真是拿你沒辦法阿……」一道輕鬆卻充滿無奈的聲音從月空後方傳來，讓在場的三人紛紛轉頭望去，只見一名身穿雪白大衣，腰上繫著兩條皮帶的年輕白狼人豎立在那，正笑吟吟地望著灰風等人。

　　「白牙老師，你不是還在上課嗎？」月空一臉驚訝地問道。

　　「我最欣賞的三名學生沒在教室中上課，我怎麼可能上得下去？」白牙笑了笑，輕鬆地說著，「反正進度也趕完了，就提前下課啦。」

　　「那下午的實戰課程呢？」灰風站起身來，拍了拍衣服上的灰塵後問道，「不會還要在學院的實戰場地吧？」

　　「既然你跟蒼煌都不想待在學院中的話，就跟我去出任務吧。」白牙邊說邊從大衣內拿出一卷捲軸交給了灰風，「我剛剛去跟院長說好了，你們不用考期末考了，任務完成就直接畢業囉。」

　　這番話讓灰風高興得手舞足蹈，畢竟在場的每個人都知道，像他這樣十足的行動派分子，到學院外去狩獵魔獸或者掃蕩盜匪遠比坐在教室裡有趣多了。

　　「是哪種類型的任務？」一旁沉默的蒼煌終於開口問道，由於兒時遭受魔獸攻擊，讓他的左眼受了嚴重的傷害，從此就帶著黑色眼罩遮住，僅存的藍色右眼正淡淡地望著白牙，「如果是狩獵魔獸的無聊任務就算了。」

　　「當然不是那種小孩子的任務，這一次呢……」白牙從灰風手上取回卷軸，並遞到蒼煌手上，「我們要保護一名貴族，根據情報顯示，似乎有人雇用了殺手要取他性命。」

　　仔細閱讀完卷軸上的資料後，蒼煌輕輕地點了一下頭，並把卷軸還給白牙，「看來滿有趣的……」

　　「那就這決定了，你們現在去準備準備，午餐後我們就出發吧。」將卷軸收進大衣內後，白牙輕快地說著，轉身走下了屋頂。

　　「他真的是很討人喜歡的老師，不是嗎？」灰風淡淡地說道，接著拍拍月空的肩膀，「快點到餐廳去找位置吧。」

　　在聖傑拉爾學院裡面，最受歡迎的老師莫過於白牙，可以說是老師中的人氣王，無論是剛進學院就讀的學生，還是已經準備畢業的七年級生，幾乎每個人都會選修他的所有課程。

　　不僅僅是因為他是學院中最年輕的一名老師，也和他的教學方式有著極大的關係，白牙的理論課程幾乎就和實戰課程一樣，常常親自示範出各種高深的魔法，深受學生們的喜愛。

　　「蒼煌，我們走吧。」灰風在走下屋頂前轉頭對著蒼煌喊道。

　　「嗯，走吧。」蒼煌邊說邊將手上的《高級魔法理論》給收進左手無名指上的空間戒指內，快步走上前和灰風以及月空前往學院中的餐廳。

　　聖傑拉爾學院的餐廳是設置一樓的東北方，冬暖夏涼，所有餐點皆是免費無限量供應，餐廳內的牆壁是潔淨的白色，搭配上紅色的地毯。而裡面有許許多多的長餐桌以及四人座的餐桌，桌椅皆是由上等的木頭製成，優雅舒適。

　　「不知道這次任務要執行多久……」手上拿著一盤牛排的灰風在餐桌旁坐下來後，對著月空以及蒼煌說道，「這一學期我們好像還沒出過任何任務吧？」

　　「因為這一學期有很重要的畢業考阿。」三人之中最用功的月空認真地回道，「那可是很重要的耶，關係到以後能不能找到工作。」

　　「月空，我真得覺得你有時候是認真過了頭，你的成績在班上可是排名第一的，實戰成績也至少有前五名。」灰風笑嘻嘻地說道，並在牛排上灑上香料，「從一年級開始就是這樣了。」

　　「那沒什麼啦……只是我都有在預習新的課程，還有複習教過的課而已。」月空英俊的臉龐微微泛紅，忙著低頭吃他的烤羊排，「你跟蒼煌的實戰成績也很厲害阿，每次前兩名都是你們。」

　　「不要這麼謙虛啦，你真的比班上其他人都聰明多了，白牙老師上次才說你在他的理論考試上是唯一一個滿分的。」灰風拍拍月空的肩膀，接著說道，「你們要喝什麼飲料？我去幫你們拿。」

　　「我要果汁就好了，麻煩囉。」月空笑著說道，並從書包內拿出一本《水系高級魔法大全》開始研讀起來，而一旁的蒼煌也和月空一樣只要喝果汁，並繼續低頭進攻他的午餐。

　　灰風剛離開沒多久，立刻就有一群高年級的獸人走過月空的餐桌旁，其中一名高大健壯的獅獸人斜眼瞄了瞄月空，並低聲對著身旁的同伴說道：「這就是那個平民區的下等狼人，真想不到院長會讓他這種人進來……」

　　碰巧的是，這句話被坐在月空身旁的蒼煌給聽到，而他立刻抬起頭來，冷冷地說道：「你剛剛說那句話是什麼意思？」

　　「我不覺得我跟朋友說的話跟你有關係。」獅獸人居高臨下地打量著蒼煌，最後目光停在他的左眼上，意味深長地補上一句，「還是說你想袒護這個下等狼人？」

　　獅獸人的話明顯激怒了蒼煌，而他正打算站起來時，卻被一旁的月空按住了右手，「蒼煌，不要跟他們計較這種事情，我不會在意別人怎麼看我。」

　　月空的話立刻引起獅獸人和他的同伴一陣大笑，吸引了餐廳裡所有人的目光，而領頭的獅獸人更是得意洋洋地說道，「聽到沒有？獨眼的，你那位身為下等人民的朋友都說不在意了，你還有什麼理由幫他說話？」

　　他的這番話可說是火上加油，蒼煌的臉色比剛剛更加陰沉，渾身上下散發出了一絲絲的寒意。

　　「好了，卡爾，我們走吧，他可是風紀，要是鬧大了可就難看了。」感覺到氣氛不對勁後，獅獸人旁的一名銀狼人趕緊開口說道，「我們快走吧，沒必要惹事情。」

　　「哼，他是敢怎樣？不過就是個平民出身的下等人而已。」名叫卡爾的獅獸人哼了一聲，接著說道，「獨眼的，你不服氣的話下午的實戰課程就和我打一場如何？」

　　餐廳中一片沉默，宛如眾人都中了石化魔法似地，全都一動不動地盯著卡爾以及蒼煌，似乎在等待著後者的反應。

　　「抱歉，我下午得出去執行任務，恕不奉陪。」蒼煌冷冷地笑一笑後，接著站起身來準備離去，「月空，我們去找灰風吧，我不想再聽這群呆子說話了。」

　　蒼煌的話就像在餐廳中投入了一枚震撼彈一樣，讓其他人震撼無比，而卡爾和他同伴們的臉色則是從原本的得意洋洋變得異常難看，似乎恨不得將蒼煌活活撕成碎片。

　　「獨眼的，你說什麼？」卡爾憤怒地咆哮道，一把抓住了蒼煌的右手，「你信不信我現在就給你點教訓？」。

　　事情的發展到這地步，餐廳中有人交頭接耳，指指點點，有人則是一副等著看好戲的表情，而有些人就和月空一樣憂心忡忡，深怕事情鬧到一翻不可收拾的地步……

　　「卡爾！請你放手。」一旁的月空終於忍不住，開口斥喝，「蒼煌他不想惹事情，也請你不要這樣。」

　　「你這賤民沒資格命令我！」卡爾對著月空大聲吼道，放開抓住蒼煌手臂的手，並作勢想毆打月空，四周觀戰的人有的發出不少噓聲，也有拍手叫好。

　　「你敢動他的話，我就廢了你。」蒼煌冷冷地開口說道，頓時間，一股森寒的氣息從他身上散發出來，左手輕輕一張，一把收在刀鞘內的銀色長刀便出現在手中。

　　蒼煌的舉動讓不少餐廳裡圍觀的群眾倒抽了一口冷氣，誰也沒有想到事情竟然會演變到這種地步，而月空更是趕緊側身擋在卡爾以及蒼煌中間，竭盡所能地避免雙方發生肢體上的衝突。

　　「好了，我們快走吧，蒼煌。」月空低聲說道，按住蒼煌握著長刀的左手，「他是洛維斯家族的人，你要是傷害他的話，他的家族不會放過你的。」

　　聽到月空的這番話，卡爾一邊的人更顯的得意洋洋，不可一世，卡爾更是意氣風發地說道，「懂了沒有？獨眼的，你要敢動我一根汗毛的話，你和你的家族就準備去吃牢飯吧。」

　　「這裡是發生了什麼事情阿？」一把輕鬆卻帶著點威嚴的聲音從遠處傳來，聲音的主人正是白牙，而灰風也和他在一起，「我怎麼不記得畢業晚會提前開始了？」

　　「哼，算你好運，獨眼的。」卡爾冷哼一聲後，轉身大步離去，而他身旁的那群紈褲子弟也紛紛跟著離開餐廳，慢慢地，餐廳又恢復到之前祥和愉快的氣氛。

　　白牙和灰風前後來到蒼煌以及月空的面前，示意他們坐下後，才開口說道，「你該不會是想做任務開始前的暖身運動吧？蒼煌？」

　　「是卡爾他先侮辱月空的，他罵月空賤民。」蒼煌將手上的長刀收起來，從灰風手上接過果汁後，才開口說道，「你要是在晚一分鐘來，那傢伙就會後悔了。」

　　「蒼煌！」一旁的月空擔心地喊道，深怕白牙會因此處罰蒼煌，但讓他驚訝的是，白牙卻是笑容滿面。

　　「唉呀，年輕狼就是這麼衝動，不過別在意啦。」白牙笑嘻嘻地說道，喝了一口飲料，「我的朋友被人家侮辱，換作是我的話，我也會讓對方受點教訓的。」

　　白牙的話讓在場的三人都笑了開來，在餐廳內又聊了十分鐘左右後，白牙才要他們跟著他離開。

　　「走吧，準備執行任務囉！」白牙伸了個懶腰，對著蒼煌三人說道，並領著他們走出了餐廳。


待續。

----------


## 紅峽青燦

耶耶
等待許久的小說.......〈高興亂嗥〉
唔
我還以為蒼煌和卡爾真要對做起來耶
照蒼煌的氣勢
真有可能下一行就看不到卡爾的細胞啦
好險有冷靜溫和的月空

白牙老師?
怎麼覺得是白牙老大出場啊

蒼大加油喔
超超超超強烈期待下一篇
現在除了讀書
也沒有什麼課外書吸引我

----------


## a70701111

這句錯字：



> 聖傑拉爾學院位於星藍帝國境內，是星羅大陸上屬 (數)一屬二的四所學院之一。


這句多字：



> 而在(多字)離灰狼人左方不遠處的一處 (好像多字)較高的平台上，一名身穿黑色大衣，有著藍白雙色毛髮的黑狼人正坐在那閱讀著一本書籍，左手手臂上戴著一個印著風紀的方形徽章。


先點這兩個好了，你可以試著念念看文章是否通順，剛才我再念的時候有些地方會比較拗口，如果把這些地方改掉也會好些。
這是我回來後的第一篇回給你的回文……感覺上有點紀念性(好像太誇張了。)
總之，下篇加油嘎！！
BY.小迪 2010/8/19

----------


## 銀牙_新

自以為比別人高一等就瞧不起人的傢伙真討厭

月空不是成績超好的嗎?拿這個嗆他們!~

白牙老師太早來了啦,在等蒼煌和卡爾大打出手耶

刀都出鞘了還以回會見紅呢(←幸災樂禍?)

要出任務了嗎?~期待下一篇呀~ [jcdragon-tail-faster]

----------


## 靜炎

喔！啊蒼更新啦！
先說事……

缺乏形容，例如：大衣是怎麼樣的？這人的感覺如何？空間戒指的能力怎麼成現的？

瀟湘在炎的文作中所提過的一些事。第九樓。
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=52576

在開始四狼敘說的場景和位子有些奇怪；兩狼在屋上，兩狼在門下，白牙老師怎麼可能「跳下屋頂」呢？

話說回來……白牙怎麼出現啦？==lll
呵呵，這下可有趣了。
呃……啊蒼的……說道、問道，怎麼好像比平常多了些啊？
不會是被炎傳染了吧！（驚）

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to靜炎
阿...竟然忘記描寫那些東西...
另外屋頂上...白牙是從樓梯走上來的喔~

離開時也是走下去~並不是跳下去喔
說道、問道，我被阿炎傳染啦><

to銀牙
呵呵~貴族嘛..總有些紈褲子弟XD
要是太刀見紅的~事情就真的鬧大囉。

TO小迪
數....我沒注意到阿><
新住音輸入法自動選的(被拖走
嗯嗯....錯誤已經修改了~

小迪這篇回文其實可以當紀念啦XD

TO紅峽
你猜對囉~白牙老師就是咱們的白牙老大(遭拖
看不到卡爾的細胞?
人間蒸發啦?你放心，蒼我沒那麼狠的

請各位期待下一篇。感謝閱讀(鞠躬

----------


## 冥月

（猛的起身（複活
啊啊……
我來了我來了……
很不錯的哦……

加油= =~（倒地（繼續死亡

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO阿月

恭喜復活(?

先感謝阿月捧場阿~

你的小說也要加油喔XD

請期待下一篇。

----------


## 逍月

呃...久違的出現..呵呵...
兩張一下子就看完了。（笑）

感覺蒼比以前進步很多，然後也有努力再加入感情的部分。
看起來至少不會像之前那樣互丟絕招的沈悶...

到目前為止感覺還不錯，不過剛剛提到努力加入感情的部分...
但感情部分有時還是抓不到感覺？
雖然知道蒼要用幫朋友出頭來代表感情之深厚...
但卻好像還少了點什麼？（思）
月我也說不清楚，就交給專家吧XD

----------


## Holpless

抽出時間來逛樂園了呢～

學校制度阿 好年輕的感覺哦 （你又有多老阿＝ ＝）

文筆進步了呢 ...

蒼穿貴族制服 總覺得會很帥的樣子呢膩 ><

繼續加油吧！ （加油）

----------


## 嵐霖

呵呵~
兩章結束~
期待接下來的續集呢XDD
學校就像小型社會~甚麼獸都有~
感覺白牙老大好像很強的樣子!?
不過不管如何還是得等待接下來的情節囉XD
加油~~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO小O:

學校制服阿，畢業典禮應該會有，我是參考大學

自由度高~謝謝閱讀

TO久違的月：

恭喜浮出水面(?

抓不到感覺阿....蒼我會努力尋找的

感謝兩位的捧場，請期待下一篇。

----------


## 拂曉神威

第一曲出啦~

這篇滿不錯的呢，蒼怎不動手幹掉那獅人XDD

換作是我的話，馬上一把火把他燒成灰燼~

期待下一篇。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO神威:

感情阿....還是抓不太到那感覺@@"

自大的人很多阿XD，一把火燒成灰燼阿...

太殘忍了呢

請期待下一篇。

----------


## 天涯峋狼

蒼寫得很好呢~

我特別喜歡第一篇的咒語

感覺起來很酷耶

我也期待你的下一篇唷^^

加油加油!

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 蒼寫得很好呢~
> 
> 我特別喜歡第一篇的咒語
> 
> 感覺起來很酷耶
> 
> 我也期待你的下一篇唷^^
> 
> 加油加油!


天涯喜歡的話，蒼我可以幫你想一些XD
不過要收費(眾獸:你欺負新獸阿！

感謝天涯的回覆喔~

下一篇要再等幾天吧..

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

在這跟各位讀捨說聲抱歉一下

蒼我現在開學了，下課後要直接去上班到九點多，

所以以後上線時間會很少，所以小說更新速度會慢些

先跟各位說聲抱歉喔。(鞠躬)

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

二之曲：不能出任務？

　　從學院餐廳離開之後，月空和蒼煌都寢室去整理裝備，而灰風則是先和白牙去學院外的草地上。

　　「蒼煌，剛剛在餐廳你真的會動手嗎？」在整理魔法捲軸的月空問著身旁的蒼煌。

　　「那個呆子再繼續的話……沒錯，我會動手。」蒼煌脫下黑色大衣，換上另外一件附有腰帶以及拉鍊、下襬長達腳踝的黑色大衣，並在手上的空間戒指注入一絲絲的鬥氣後，戒指發出一陣白光，一把刀柄跟刀鞘都是銀白色的太刀出現在他的手上。

　　「可是他可是上等貴族洛維斯家族的直系後裔耶……」月空驚訝地說道，停下了手邊的工作。

　　「那又如何？誰惹我我就宰了誰……」蒼煌不帶任何一絲感情地說道，將太刀斜插在腰後，突然笑著對月空說，「你不用擔心我啦，不過是個貴族罷了……」

　　「好吧，我們走吧。」將最後幾捲捲軸收進空間戒指內後，月空笑著拍了拍蒼煌的肩膀說道，「下次不要那麼衝動啦。」

　　面對月空的話語，蒼煌只是淡淡地點點頭，接著率先踏出寢室，準備前往學院後方的草原和灰風以及白牙會合，並在走去的途中討論這次任務的內容以及估計報酬。

　　 不過當他們抵達集合點時，卻看到令他們驚訝的一幕，只見那除了死黨灰風以及白牙之外，還多了兩名獅獸人，其中一名正是卡爾‧洛維斯，另外一名則是穿著銀白色華麗長袍，可以確定是他父親的中年獅獸人。

　　「他們來了，快點喔，要出發了。」就在月空以及蒼煌剛從學院中走出時，灰風就在前方招手說道，他身上穿著依舊是那件灰色大衣，腰上繫著一把長劍。

　　蒼煌和月空在經過卡爾的身旁時，蒼煌立刻收起笑容，藍色的右眼斜瞪了卡爾一眼，而卡爾也不甘弱勢的回瞪著。

　　「剛剛洛維斯先生要求讓他的兒子也參予這次任務，而我也請教過院長了，因此卡爾這次要跟我們去執行任務。」察覺到緊張的氣氛後，白牙趕緊說道，「所以你們就好好相處吧。」

　　「白牙老師，我看這位同學似乎和卡爾相處得不好……而且有暴力傾向……」白牙察覺到蒼煌與卡爾的小動作，洛維斯先生也發覺到了，「所以我想請他退出這次任務，不知道你意下如何？」

　　這番話立刻引起在場的灰風等人的反對，白牙則是沉默了一會後，才開口說道：「洛維斯先生，蒼煌是我的學生也是校方指派的風紀幹部，我可以很確定的跟你說，他不會有任何暴力行為的。」

　　「可是剛剛在餐廳有很多學生都指出蒼煌拿出武器，我不放心讓他跟著我兒子一起出任務。」看到白牙的反應後，洛維斯先生不甘心地說道。

　　「洛維斯先生，如果你不放心的話，你大可派一名你們家族的守護武士跟著令郎，這樣如何？」一旁的月空突然開口說道，一雙湛藍色的漂亮雙眼緊盯著洛維斯先生。

　　「洛維斯先生，月空的提出的建議希望你能接受，我們不會介意你派守護武士跟隨。」月空提出建議後，白牙趕緊附和，「如果不需要的話，我們要出發了。」

　　洛維斯先生沉默了一會後，才開口說道：「好吧，我派一名劍皇級別的守護武士跟你們出任務，必要時他會協助你們。」

　　「這是在好不過了。」白牙誠摯地說道，身旁的月空和灰風則是互相點了點頭，「那我們這就出發了，我會負責令郎的安全，請你放心吧。」

　　再三向洛維斯先生保證後，白牙立刻吩咐一旁的魔法師啟動傳送魔法陣，而卡爾的父親叮嚀幾句後便轉身離開了學院。

　　「你們進去吧，灰風先進去，再來是月空，然後是卡爾。」白牙笑呵呵地說道，待眾人都走進去後，低聲對著蒼煌說道，「我知道你跟卡爾之間有摩擦，也對他很反感，但是執行任務時，我希望你能忘掉這些事情好嗎？」

　　「我盡量……」蒼煌不帶感情地回道，「我們要去亞美斯帝國吧，那是人類的國家……」

　　在提到人類這兩個字時，蒼煌的臉上閃過一絲厭惡的神情，也特別加重這兩個字。

　　「這我知道，我也很討厭人類，不過蒼煌，我希望你別表現得太明顯。」白牙憂心忡忡地說著，「這次任務不只有我們，還有一些傭兵團的人，別跟他們靠太近就好。」

　　蒼煌點點頭後，踏步走進了閃耀著白光的傳送魔法陣內，而白牙也跟在他身後踏入，幾秒鐘之後，他們就在亞美斯帝國的一座大宅邸後方現身。

　　「真是高級的房子！」灰風不由自主地喊著，並東張西望的打量周圍的環境，「這個門鎖是電子鎖阿，人類的科技真的不錯。」

　　「好了，你在說下去，我看你都要直接搬來這了。」白牙笑著說道，走到門前按著電子鎖上的按鈕，「六、三、四、四、三……」

　　當白牙按完後，門鎖上的紅燈「叮」的一聲跳到上面的綠燈，而門也向左滑開，露出一條華麗的長廊。

　　「我們走吧，還有灰風，你等在裡面可要小聲點阿……」白牙走進門時，不忘轉頭提醒灰風。

　　一行人沿著兩旁都掛著一幅幅高級名畫，或者精緻花瓶的長廊來到了寬敞的會客廳，此時的會客廳內已經有人在等候。

　　「我們這次任務的最後一組人馬已經到了，快過來吧。」一名身穿紅袍，身材已經略為發福的人開口說道，「我就是你們要保護的目標，教廷紅衣大主教──迪馬斯‧凱傑拉爾。」

　　這番話讓在場的少數幾人微微驚訝，其中一名傭兵打扮的彪形大漢開口發問：「為何不派你們教廷的護教騎士團和護教法師來這？」

　　「這個嘛，這是我們教廷的事情，請恕我不能跟你報告。」紅衣大主教迪馬斯笑呵呵地回道，接著向右方的兩名白衣人招手，示意他們過來，「不過我當然有指派兩名超魔導師級別的護教法師來協助這次任務。」

　　超魔導師？

　　這次倒是讓在場一半的人都顯得驚訝，畢竟魔法師的數量本來就比其他職業稀少，而且修練困難，不過在任何工作中的待遇卻是最高的。

　　「兩位護教法師會貼身負責您的安全，那我們其他人呢？」白牙出聲問道，剛剛不露痕跡地用精神力探測在場其他人的實力後，他心裡已經有個底了。

　　以彪形大漢為首的傭兵團，實力最強也才是個高級大劍師而已，而另外一邊的銀月傭兵團，領頭的人則有著初級劍皇的實力，比彪形大漢整整高了一個等級，其餘的人至少也都有大劍師的實力，而他們身後的兩名銀袍法師也有大魔法師的境界。

　　「這個嘛……卡斯洛，你來說明吧。」迪馬斯對身旁的一名紅髮的護教法師說道。

　　「銀月傭兵團的人會負責屋內的安全，而勇者傭兵團的人負責屋外四周。」名叫卡斯洛的護教法師往前走了一步開始解說道，「至於白牙先生，你和你的小隊就負責房子四周的庭院吧。」

　　「為什麼我們負責庭院？」白袍魔法師卡斯洛剛說完，蒼煌就冷冷地開口說道，「我們這邊有一名劍皇，應該讓勇者傭兵團的人和我們交換才對阿。」

　　蒼煌的話就如同震撼彈一般，讓整個會客廳內陷入一片沉默，整整十秒後，迪馬斯大主教才打破沉默：「這個，你們雙方在互相討論就好了，屋外的守衛工作安排我並沒有任何意見。」

　　紅衣大主教的語音剛落，勇者傭兵團領頭的彪形大漢就率人走上前來，準備和白牙討論負責區域的事情。

　　「那就這樣解散了，各位要休息的話，右邊走廊第一間到第三間的房間都可以使用。」迪馬斯大主教說完後，就在兩名護教法師的陪同下回到樓上的寢室內，而銀月傭兵團的人在則是直接走向右邊走廊上的第一間房間，準備晚上的計畫。

　　「這樣吧，我們就各自負責各自的區塊，當有情況時在相互支援。」初步討論後，白牙很快的就下定論，而勇者傭兵團也點頭同意後，就帶著各自的人馬到休息室內，準備執行今晚的任務。

　　「蒼煌阿，你剛剛的話可是會引起紛爭的阿……」在休息室內的沙發上坐下後，白牙無奈地說道。

　　「這是他們自找的……綜合實力比起來，我們比他們高，所以靠近屋子的工作應該讓我們來才對。」蒼煌憤恨不平的說著。

　　「白牙老師，你不是已經和他們商量好了？」坐在一旁的月空問著。

　　「沒錯，總之就是那樣了，還好他們傭兵團人算不錯，如果換成另一個的話……大概就麻煩了……」白牙笑著拍拍月空的肩膀說道，「現在就先休息吧，晚上才有精神工作。」

　　就在此時，蒼煌卻是起身往房門走去，白牙見狀立刻出聲問道：「蒼煌，你要去哪？」

　　「去勘查周圍的環境。」蒼煌回頭拋下這句話後，就走出了房間外，留下屋內的白牙三人。

　　「你們覺得他會不會去把其他傭兵團的人給宰了？」白牙突然開玩笑地問道，讓在場的灰風和月空一陣無言。

　　宅邸外熱鬧非凡的大街上，一身黑衣的蒼煌穿梭於人群中，不知道是裝扮特殊還是因為是獸人的緣故，惹來不少好奇的目光。

　　穿越幾條大街，蒼煌突然往右邊的小徑走去，來到一間破舊的房屋，稍微看了看四周，確定沒人後便走了進去。

　　「你真準時……」蒼煌一踏進屋內，一道充滿笑意的聲音就緩緩響起，「這次任務看來不輕鬆阿。」

　　「無所謂，總之能快點執行完就好，我討厭這裡。」蒼煌冷冷地說道，打量著站在他面前的一名黑衣白狼人。

　　「你還是一樣沒變呢。」白狼人無奈地笑道，「我就稍微幫你一把吧。」

　　「不要妨礙到我就好。」蒼煌說完後便轉身離去，而身後的白狼人身形一晃，詭異地憑空消失。


待續。

----------


## 紅峽青燦

啊
蒼大更新啦
卡爾那傢伙的個性和老爸是一脈相傳嗎
真是討厭

話說蒼煌他們的任務就只是護衛?
未免太瞧不起人啦!

不過傭兵團到底是什麼意思啊?
傭兵是非自願嗎?

蒼大依然在寫啊
青背是已經被禁了.................
可惡
我連黑風之後要幹麻都想好了耶
竟然不能寫  :Evil or Very Mad:  

但是看到不及格的成績........
唉    小說先放一邊吧

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO青背

因為蒼他們是學生嘛，護衛已經算是不錯的工作了

難度是B級的，任務分為A~E，A上面還有個S，所以最簡單的任務是F級

以此類推，報酬也就不一樣

傭兵嘛，就像是為了賺錢的，是自由參加的

請期待下一篇。

----------


## 紅峽青燦

喔喔~〈點頭狀〉

學生
為啥要提這個心碎的詞啊><
不及格的烏雲正籠罩青背我..................

祝蒼煌它們考次喔趴
=_=

----------


## 拂曉神威

二之曲出啦~

這次有點久呢，任務開始執行了~

那我就期待下一篇。

----------


## 天涯峋狼

第二曲出了唷！

看到任務開始了～

希望可以趕快看到下一篇，

期待期待～

要努力加油唷！

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

三之曲：羈絆

　　傍晚時分，白牙小隊和其餘的兩個傭兵團開始負責守備的工作，不過，為了安全起見，兩名光明教廷的護教法師在房屋周圍又多佈下了一座防禦用的魔法陣，當受到攻擊時可以形成一圈聖光護罩，來保護陣內的人或物品不受傷害。

　　「你們就各自負責好自己的位置吧。」分配完守備位置後，白牙不忘再叮嚀一次，「剛開始時還可以稍微偷懶一下，不過越晚越不能鬆懈，那就散開吧。」

　　灰風和蒼煌三人點點頭後，便各自來到自己負責的區塊，灰風負責大門周圍的位置，月空則是在灰風的右方，至於蒼煌和卡爾則是負責左邊比較陰暗的死角，而勇者傭兵團的團長則是把守屋子大門，其餘的團員則是負責屋外前後左右，確保沒有任何死角。

　　雖然之前在學院時已經出過不少任務，不過都是F級～C級的低階任務，主要都是獵殺魔獸和掃蕩盜匪而已，而這次的護衛任務則是B級的，因此灰風和月空完全不敢放鬆警戒，時時刻刻都是嚴陣以待。

　　就這樣過了四個小時，在這段時間內，勇者傭兵團的傭兵們不時稍做休息打屁聊天，時間就快接近午夜時，白牙正在進行第三次的勘察工作，順便關心一下眾人的情況，連接外頭街道的黑色大門突然「轟」的一聲被炸開來。

　　「有敵人！就守備位置！快！」第一時間，勇者傭兵團的團長立刻大聲下令，其餘的團員們紛紛拔出鋒利的武器，隨行的一名魔法師低聲呢喃幾句後，給眾人加持了銀白色的魔法護盾。

　　「灰風、月空、卡爾！準備了！」勇者傭兵團團長彪形大漢反應迅速，白牙也不落人後，示意身旁的學生做好戰鬥準備，不過讓他奇怪的是，卻遲遲不見蒼煌的身影。

　　難道蒼煌已經……

　　儘管不相信這個可能性，不過現在的情況讓所有假設都有可能成立，加上目前情況緊急，他實在沒辦法分心去查明蒼煌的下落。

　　「不想死的……就滾吧……」就在白牙準備拿出武器的同時，碎裂的大門處卻傳來了一道熟悉的聲音，對在場的灰風和月空來說，實在是熟悉到不行。

　　「蒼煌？」灰風不敢相信地瞪大雙眼，身旁的月空甚至停止念咒，連在前頭的白牙也呆愣在原地。

　　待爆炸揚起的沙塵落下後，一道冰冷的身影慢慢地浮現出來，是一名身穿黑色大衣的黑狼獸人，額頭中央還有一道血紅色的月牙，雙眼瞳孔宛如鮮血一樣的艷紅，雙手各握著一把黑色的手槍，渾身上下散發出冰冷的氣息以及毫無疑問的沖天殺氣。

　　「他不是蒼煌！」白牙率先反應過來，「唰」的一聲取出兩把鋒利的銀色長劍，加持鬥氣之後，劍身散發出耀眼的紅光，發出一陣「嗡嗡」般地輕吟，蓄勢待發，戰意澎湃。

　　「我再說一次……不想死的就自己離開吧……」黑狼人冷冷地重複到，並慢慢地朝眾人走去，讓眾人詭異的是，眼前的黑狼人每走一步，空氣中無形的殺氣似乎就更加沉重一分。

　　「臭小鬼！不要太囂張了！」勇者傭兵團的一名身批銀色重甲的大漢最先沉不住氣，手上鋒利的巨劍一揮，發出一道犀利的劍氣，直逼黑狼人的腦門。

　　「冥頑不靈……」面對呼嘯而來的劍氣，黑狼人連眉頭都不皺一下，左腳在地上一點，一個旋身，輕鬆地躲過了劍氣，而左手也在旋身的同時，舉個起來，黑色的槍口對準了銀甲大漢，射出了一道黑光。

　　「哼，這種所謂科技的雷射槍能有什麼威力？」銀甲大漢不屑地說著，重劍一揮準備迎上去，不過卻被一旁的團長給用力推開，在千鈞一髮之際避開了黑光。

　　「拉倫斯團長，您是在做什麼？」銀甲大漢困惑地問道，就在此時，另一道黑光也朝他呼嘯而來，快得讓他只能倉皇地舉劍格擋，不料卻被震得老遠。

　　「笨蛋！那不是普通的雷射槍，那是只有修煉者才能使用的『靈源槍』，那道黑光是那狼人的鬥氣或者是魔力！」名叫拉倫斯的團長大聲斥喝，同時身形一側，避開了另一道黑光，而這道黑光扎實地打中教廷法師佈下的防禦魔法陣，頓時間，一道金色的魔法護罩籠罩住整個房屋，而在屋內的銀月傭兵團也紛紛舉起武器，做好戰鬥準備。

　　「劍刃風暴！」手持長劍的灰風邊吼邊發出一道道犀利的劍氣，在庭院上留下一道道深深的痕跡，而緊跟在後的月空也揚手發出一根根鋒利的水箭矢，封鎖住黑狼人的上空。

　　面對灰風這名高級大劍師以及月空這名高級大魔法師的聯合攻擊，黑狼人卻是站在原地不為所動，緊跟著，一道黑色的半透明圓形護罩將他全身都保護得扎扎實實，硬是扛下了所有攻擊。

　　「不要擋路……」黑狼人邊說邊朝灰風和月空各開了兩槍，逼得兩人不得不趕緊閃躲，就在此時，手持長槍的卡爾突然出現在黑狼人右方，灌注鬥氣後的長槍散發出耀眼的紅光，狠狠地刺了過去。

　　「影空……」黑狼人連看都不看卡爾一眼，在長槍即將刺到的那一瞬間失去了蹤影，下一秒鐘突然出現在卡爾的後方，右手的靈源槍直指他的背部，「你太弱了……」

　　不等卡爾反應，黑狼人的食指就扣下了鈑機一道黑光將卡爾給吞沒，遠處的白牙發出一聲憤怒的咆哮，一道道夾雜著寒氣的劍氣呼嘯而去。

　　和剛剛的情況一樣，黑狼人的身形一晃，眨眼就消失在原地，下一次卻是出現在白牙的上空，左手的黑槍連續開了六槍。

　　「冰龍昇！」一聲暴喝後，白牙右手上的長劍往上揮去，緊跟著一條冰龍朝著六道黑光撲去，和黑光相互抵消，不過黑狼人的蹤影又消失得無影無蹤。

　　「提高警覺，萬萬不可鬆懈！」白牙大聲吼道，同時一招疾風步瞬移出去，查看卡爾的傷勢，不過還好他只有受了點輕傷。

　　「我在那傢伙開槍前已經用鬥氣護住全身了。」卡爾憤恨地說道，他的臉上跟雙手以及背部都有些許的擦傷和燒傷，不過卻沒什麼大礙，「那傢伙到底是誰？」

　　「我也不知道那傢伙是誰，不過現在要做的是，看能不能打退他。」白牙臉色凝重，沉聲說道，「沒事的話就快去幫忙其他人吧。」

　　白牙臉色沉重，卡爾立刻點點頭，回到戰局內，幫忙其他人攻擊黑狼人，不過對方似乎還遊刃有餘，常常幾發黑光就逼得眾人不得不閃躲。

　　「灰風！戰鬥了這麼久，你大概察覺到那傢伙的攻擊模式了吧？」一劍擋開一道黑光後，白牙來到灰風身旁，沉聲說道。

　　「是阿，那傢伙攻擊模式其實很簡單，只要有空檔的話，一定能趁機重創他。」灰風點點頭，握緊手上的長劍。

　　和對方廝殺了幾個回合後，灰風慢慢地察覺對方的攻擊方式，左手的黑槍可以連發，但是威力卻稍弱，右手的黑槍則是威力強大，但是卻不能連發，只要抓住這方式，並非只有一直挨著打的份。

　　不過持續戰鬥下來，勇者傭兵團幾名實力稍微低下的劍師已經傷痕累累，而隨行的魔法師魔力也所剩無幾，情況危急。

　　「你們放棄吧……憑你們是不可能打倒我的……」黑狼人淡淡地說道，左手的黑槍直指白牙等人，「我要殺的人只有那個神棍而已……所以請不要逼我……」

　　「恐怕我們不能讓你達到目的，我問你一件事……」白牙沉聲回應，「蒼煌……也就是那個藍白雙色毛的狼人，你把他怎麼了？」

　　「我並沒有把他怎麼了……因為他正站在你們面前。」黑狼人不以為然地回著，「我就是蒼煌，蒼煌‧鵬‧伊亞諾特。」

　　這番話讓在場的眾人都渾身一震，誰也沒有想到將自己一行逼得雞飛狗跳的人竟是自己認識已久的蒼煌！

　「不可能，你不可能是蒼煌！」灰風咆哮道，揚手發出一道犀利的劍氣，不過卻被對方輕鬆的躲開。

　　「我重新自我介紹吧……世界公敵……流雲十字騎士團……」黑狼人緩緩地說道，「四王之一，『牙之王』蒼煌‧鵬‧伊亞諾特。」

　　「不……不可能！你怎麼可能是世界公敵組織的成員？」白牙不敢相信地問著，「蒼煌，你是說真的嗎？這七年來你都瞞著我們？瞞著灰風和月空？」

　　「我看起來像是說謊嗎？」蒼煌淡淡一笑，接著右手的黑槍直指白牙，「好了，該辦正事了，請你們讓開……」

　　「做不到！」白牙吼道，手起劍落，一道道冰冷徹骨的劍氣朝著蒼煌呼嘯而去，所過之處的地面都結了一層冰渣。

　　「是嗎……那抱歉了……」蒼煌的右手食指扣下了鈑機，一發巨大的黑光擊碎了所有的劍氣，朝著白牙轟去。

　　「水幕天華！」月空的聲音從白牙後方傳來，緊跟著，一道巨大的天藍色魔法護罩擋在了白牙面前，和黑光同歸於盡。

　　「這下子你的右手就不能開槍了！」灰風突然出現在蒼煌的右側，夾雜著風刃的長劍朝自己的昔日好友砍去，不料對方卻是舉起的右手的黑槍，並射出了一道黑光，好在前者反應迅速，舉劍擋下了攻擊，僅僅是往後退了數步。

　　「灰風！」白牙咆哮著，下一秒就手持雙劍撲向蒼煌，兩把長劍都散發出冰冷的寒氣以及閃著耀眼的藍光，「霜天劍斬！」

　　兩道藍色的劍氣交叉朝著蒼煌飛去，不過蒼煌的身形一晃，眨眼就消失在原地，接著詭異地出現在白牙後方。

　　「高級劍皇……不過如此……」蒼煌冷冷地說著，和白牙背靠著背，「老師……我真的不想殺了你……所以請你們讓開……」

　　「如果你還當我是你老師，就請你放棄吧！」白牙邊吼邊轉身砍了一劍，不過卻沒砍中，此時的蒼煌正在靜靜地站在灰風、白牙以及勇者傭兵團形成的三角形包圍網的正中間。

　　見蒼煌站在眾人的正中央一動也不動，紛紛提高警覺，嚴防遭到突襲，白牙更是運起全身的鬥氣，頓時間，高級劍皇的實力淋漓盡致的體現出來。

　　「我不想在跟你們耗下去了……」冷冷地掃視了一遍將自己包圍起來的人後，蒼煌搖搖頭，左邊尖銳的狼耳輕輕彈了幾下，接著說道，「嘖……援軍嗎？」

　　不出蒼煌所料，短短三十秒之後，就有一大群身披重甲的教廷騎士以及身穿白色長袍的教廷法師出現大門，並迅速列好了陣型。

　　「光明教廷的護教騎士團？」看到突然出現的教廷大軍，灰風有點驚訝，萬萬也沒想到這次的委託人竟然留了這麼一條後路。

　　眼前的這支盔甲鮮明的教廷大軍，光是護教騎士就有整整六十名，在加上後方三十名的護教法師，綜合實力比起來可能已經和一個五階傭兵團不相上下，就連勇者傭兵團不過也只是個三階的傭兵團而已。

　　「真是麻煩……」蒼煌打量了一下突然出現的援軍後，揚手發出一道魔法傳信，讓白牙又提高了警覺。

　　想找救兵嗎？

　　「白牙老師……你不用擔心我會找人，我只是確保那傢伙已經完成任務了……」察覺到白牙的鬥氣又往上提升後，蒼煌淡淡地一笑，「不過是三名超魔導師罷了……」

　　就在蒼煌語音剛落的瞬間，眾人身後豪宅瞬間爆炸，陷入了一片火海中，緊跟著，蒼煌身旁的空氣一陣漣漪，一名黑衣白狼人從虛空中走了出來，肩背三呎長劍，左手提著一個半死不活的人，而那人正是凱傑拉爾大主教！

　　「不可能……」確認那人的身分後，白牙驚恐地說道，「六階的銀月傭兵團以及包括紅衣大主教的三名超魔導師……全都死了？」

　　在場的人無不驚慌，就連趕到的教廷援軍都呆愣在原地，誰也沒有想到，對方竟然只有一個人，就滅掉一個六階傭兵團以及兩名超魔導師，俘虜了紅衣大主教。

　　「好啦，蒼煌，我的工作就到這啦……」黑衣白狼人笑了笑，將左手昏迷不醒的大主教往地上一扔，「真是不錯的排場阿，不過都是群雜魚……」

　　「萊希爾特，不要出手……」蒼煌冷冷地說道，隨後轉身面向白牙和灰風，「你們或許不知道……這個紅衣大主教……是我的外祖父……」

　　蒼煌的話就像震撼彈一樣讓現場陷入一片沉默，就連領頭的教廷騎士長也不知道該如何反應。

　　「我母親名叫：賽西利雅‧凱傑拉爾，就是這垃圾的女兒……」蒼煌繼續說道，語氣中透露出一絲絲的殺意跟寒意，宛如突然降臨的闇天使，「因為我的父親是狼獸人，這傢伙為了阻止我父母的婚姻，不惜出動教廷騎士團，十七年前的迷霧小鎮事件，就是這樣發生的……」

　　迷霧小鎮？

　　原本還覺得有點困惑的人，聽到迷霧小鎮這四個字後立刻恍然大悟，原來十七年前憑空消失的小鎮，是被蒼煌的父母給……

　　「所以……整個凱傑拉爾家族都該死……」蒼煌將左手上的黑槍對準昏迷不醒的紅衣大主教，「這是為了我無緣認識的父母……」

　　「住手！蒼煌，你父母不會希望你這麼做的！」灰風終於忍不住，對著蒼煌吼道，不過對方似乎聽不進他的話，左手食指扣下了扳機，一道黑光就將凱傑拉爾大主教轟成滿地的殘肢碎肉。

　　「好了……想死的就繼續留下來吧……」蒼煌看都不看地上的慘況一眼，望著在場的眾人，一股衝天的殺氣釋放出去，一些實力比較低下的人連站都站不穩，紛紛跌倒在地。

　　「灰風、月空、卡爾！準備了！」白牙吼道，全力運轉體內的鬥氣，周圍的溫度迅速的下降，「他已經不是你們認識的蒼煌了！」

　　白牙的小隊全力以赴，勇者傭兵團以及教廷的護教騎士團也紛紛做好戰鬥準備，教廷法師給眾多騎士加持神聖護盾或者是迅捷術等輔助魔法，月空則是準備施展防禦魔法水幕天華，盡可能地將傷害降到最低。

　　「真以為……憑你們這些人……」蒼煌非常緩慢且平靜的說著，但是他每說出一個字，沖天的殺氣就更重，空氣中無形的威壓也更加沉重，「擋得住我這個聖階的牙之王？」

　　聖階牙之王？

　　短短這個五個字讓在場不少人倒抽了一口冷氣，聖階阿，那是多麼強大的存在，大陸上五大帝國加起來的聖階強者，雙手都數得出來，而且多半都已經是年紀一大把的老怪物了，誰也沒有想到，蒼煌年紀輕輕已經是聖階強者，那他身旁的那名白狼人的實力又是多麼恐怖？

　　「眾人聽令，不戰而逃者！格殺勿論！」教廷騎士團的騎士長大聲下令，權力激發體內的鬥氣，「為了教廷的榮耀，殺！」

　　一聲令下之後，整整六十名騎士集體衝鋒，身後的魔法師也施展風刃啦、冰錐啦、火球啦等各種低階魔法，接著在一起詠唱準備破壞力驚人的大型魔法。
　　「灰風、白牙老師……你們好好看著吧……」蒼煌邊說邊舉起右手的黑槍，瞄準了集體衝鋒的教廷騎士，一股屬於聖階強者的能量波動瞬間爆發出來，勇者傭兵團的人全都跌倒在地上發抖，「希望這一戰過後……你們不要再來找我了，因為之後的事情和你們已經沒有任何關係……」

　　就在蒼煌說話的同時，一絲絲黑色的細光線，紛紛聚集在純黑色的槍口前，凝聚著一顆顆耀眼的黑色小光球，散發出澎湃的能量波動。

　　「天魔狼王嘯……」

待續。
-----------------------------
給天涯的回覆：

這幾天比較有空，所以就打了三之曲~

請慢慢觀賞吧，看完歡迎指教囉。

中秋快樂阿~

----------


## 紅峽青燦

不敢相信
老天
蒼大別開玩笑了
蒼煌竟然............變毛色了

他不是藍白雙色的嗎?
太可怕了
青背我現在真不知道該支持哪方了

嗯嗯
希望灰風他們贏好了
因為灰風的名字跟黑風比較像〈炸

好期待啊

----------


## 天涯峋狼

唉呀呀！

蒼狼那麼狠心呀！

以為說說而已呢～

竟然把蒼煌變成反叛角色了0.0

讓我大吃好幾驚呢！

但還是很期待下一曲呢！

----------


## 靜炎

哈哈哈哈……（捧腹大笑）
對不起，對不起！
看完第三章後，超想笑的。不是笑文章寫得不好喔！
左手能連發，威力弱；右手只能一發，威力強？看到這兒就開始笑了。
槍會說話嗎？啊蒼之後會不會放出一大群……咳咳……來炸人啊？（炎沒洩漏秘密喔！XD）

啊蒼跟炎太像了，炎也有去想過那兩把槍的事情，而且還想出了另一個故事呢！XD

啊！離題了。言歸正傳，言歸正傳。

咳咳……看完這兒兩章後，人物個性的問題較大。
以蒼煌跟白牙老師來說，蒼煌表現出厭惡人類的樣子，白牙老師居然也說出：「這我知道，我也很討厭人類」
這樣……白牙老師是不是太不成熟了點？

另一個問題，
啊蒼知道四個時辰是多少個小時嗎？
午夜時的四個時辰前？

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO靜炎：

阿炎不要笑死阿...不然蒼我會少個朋友XD

四個時辰.....我馬上修改，感謝指正。

TO天峋：

呵呵，我有時候的確很狠心的，

好啦，現在主角壞掉了......(徵求下一個主角！(踹飛

TO青背：

蒼煌去染毛了(被打死

這個在之後的故事會提到啦XD

支持哪方都沒關係~

請你們期待下一篇。

----------


## 阿翔

其實在MSN中也談不少了呢XDD
由於我文筆也很差因此就不作寫作手法的評論囉^^"
蒼的魔法戰鬥文寫真好，我寫的都超表面的TAT
話說主角蒼突然變成反派真讓我驚訝，還要對同伴動爪，
這一點就讓我覺得更驚訝了…不過正如之前所說，
在必要的時候敢於對親狼和同伴動爪的才算得上是真正的狼喔XD
突然有了那麼利害的敵人，白牙和灰風他們一點也很訝異吧，
不知道他們之後會不會毫不留情的攻擊蒼呢，
期待蒼的四之曲XDD

----------


## wingwolf

一口氣看到這裏，然後驚訝地發現——
阿蒼，文中的心理描寫好少好少啊~~~~~

雖然是第三人稱，但是心理描寫和語言描寫、動作描寫一樣，也是非常重要的呢
缺乏心理描寫，文章整個感覺有些直來直去的
這樣不太容易引起共鳴呢……


呼，蒼煌厲害非常啊
白牙和那些學生處境看起來很不樂觀
話說那個騎士團仿佛更加不樂觀  :Twisted Evil:  
可以預見一場血雨腥風的恐怖殺戮……

期待下一章

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO阿羽：

心理描寫，阿羽是指情感方面的嗎？

這部分的確讓我蒼感到很棘手...

所以阿蒼我才會從學校借了許多外國暢銷小說回來當作參考

想藉由這樣讓寫作能力進步~

感謝阿羽的建議跟指教，請期待下一曲。

----------


## 拂曉神威

三之曲出了阿，蒼煌壞掉了，

變成反派腳色，這樣蒼寫起來的話

應該會很有趣吧

期待下一曲，四之曲啦

話說我空堂好多阿

----------


## a70701111

看來不是單單的變毛色而已。
感覺上個性整個都一起變化了。
只是這次的打鬥寫的不錯，雖然招式名稱還是一樣華麗XD。
蒼煌會不會是詐？看起來像是實際上卻不是……有這樣的感覺。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO 小迪

先謝謝小迪的稱讚~

蒼煌這角色嘛，我是把他設定成亦正亦邪XD

也帶有神祕感，就如小迪說的，好像是但實際上可能又不是~

招式名稱會越來越華麗的，不過人名跟地名.....蒼我想到快瘋了= ="

平均想一個人名的時間，可以想出至少三個四個字的招式名....

請期待下一篇。

----------


## 冥月

於是啊……
來支持了……

啊啊……
我已經迷失在虛空裏多久了……（撓頭

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO阿月：

哈哈，不要這麼急著想登場嘛XD

在多多逛逛虛空也不錯阿~

謝謝支持。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

四之曲：風起雲湧


　　深夜的凱傑拉爾家豪宅內，正在進行一場驚天動地的戰鬥，附近的平民紛紛撤離，也有一些實力強大的修煉者趕往現場，不願錯過這場好戲。

　　畢竟光明教廷憑著強大的實力，長年來在大陸上橫著走，別說區區一個貴族，就連一個領地的領主，甚至是一個公國的國王在教廷眼裡都不算什麼，但也因此讓有些人特別仇視教廷，但礙於實力不足，只得隱忍下來。

　　強大的能量波動鋪天蓋地地席捲而來，伴隨著一股沖天的殺氣，讓在場的不少人紛紛大驚失色，一些稍晚趕到，準備看戲的閒雜人士也立刻就往後退了幾十公尺，深怕遭到戰鬥的波及。

　　一縷縷的黑色細線在通體漆黑的槍口前凝聚成一顆顆細小的光球，散發出澎湃的能量波動以及可怕的威壓，而這把黑槍和這股威壓的主人，卻是一名最多只有十八歲左右的黑毛狼人。

　　「──天魔狼王嘯。」年輕的黑毛狼人右手食指扣下了扳機，十幾道的黑光瞬間呼嘯而出，遠遠望去宛如一股黑色的巨大洪流，而這股殘暴洪水的目標赫然是一群教廷護教騎士團，讓不少圍觀的人呆愣在原地。

　　這究竟是什麼人？竟敢隻身挑戰光明教廷？

　　黑色閃光瞬間就吞沒了整整六十名的教廷騎士以及後方的教廷法師，並朝著遠處呼嘯而去，黑光所過之處，一切都被摧毀殆盡，所有生命在一瞬間化為烏有，剛剛還意氣風發的教廷騎士團眨眼間消失得無影無蹤，地板上出現一道焦黑，還冒著些許白煙的深刻痕跡。

　　「不、不會吧……」儘管已經親眼目睹這慘不忍睹的一幕，灰風仍然不敢相信，自己相處七年的好友竟然隱藏了這麼強大的實力。

　　一旁的月空和卡爾也是目瞪口呆，唯獨他們的老師白牙臉色沉重，在場的任何人都不知道，也不清楚，為什麼蒼煌年紀輕輕就已經擁有這麼可怕的實力，又為何一直隱藏著？

　　「好啦，任務達成，我們回去吧。」萊希爾特笑嘻嘻地說道，伸了伸懶腰，「真是累人阿……」

　　殲滅掉教廷的護教騎士團後，蒼煌將黑槍放了下來，轉身面對著白牙和灰風等人，冷冷地說道：「下次見面……就是敵人了。」

　　蒼煌冷漠的態度讓白牙感到大為憤怒，手上的長劍一揚，立刻就是一道道犀利的劍氣，朝對方呼嘯而去。

　　面對著撲天蓋地的劍氣，蒼煌卻不為所動，就在千鈞一髮之際，萊西爾特突然出現在蒼煌面前，左手一揮，輕輕鬆鬆地化解掉所有劍氣。

　　「我們可不想在這跟你們開戰，不，至少目前還不想開戰……」萊西爾特一臉輕鬆地說道，「不過呢，我想也快了。」

　　「你們想逃嗎？」白牙咆哮道，身上的氣息又強烈了一分，周圍的溫度越來越低。

　　「如果你執意要跟我們開戰的話，我就陪你一下吧。」萊西爾特從蒼煌身邊走開，和白牙正對面，右手在虛空一探，一把古樸的長劍立刻就出現在手中，「來吧，『白銀閃光』的兒子，讓我看看你成長了多少。」

　　白銀閃光？

　　聽到熟悉的這幾個字，白牙大驚失色，隨後一個他從來沒想過的想法浮上心頭。

　　「是你？是你殺死了我父母？」白牙憤怒地吼道，此時的他渾身力量暴漲，四周的地面都已經結了一層冰渣，「還故意在現場留下人類強盜的屍體，讓我們對人類產生仇視？」

　　「沒錯，十五年前的寒冬，星之日，那只是我們偉大計劃的前奏曲。」萊西爾特一派輕鬆地說道，「來吧，『白銀閃光』的親生兒子，讓我看看你這十五年來的成長！」

　　 萊西爾特的語音未落，白牙就持劍來到對方的身後，夾雜著強勁劍氣的長劍狠狠地砍向對方的要害部位，在空中帶起一片銀光。

　　「光之壁。」萊西爾特看都不看白牙一眼，口中緩緩地吐出這幾個字，緊跟著，一道白光形成的牆壁出現在他後方，擋住了白牙勢大力沉的一劍，「速度是不錯……可惜力量太弱了。」

　　「致命一擊！」被擋下第一擊的白牙邊吼邊奮力刺出一劍，纏繞著眾多冰寒鬥氣的銀劍直指對方的心臟，不料等他擊破光之壁時，萊西爾特的身影早已消失，並出現在他的上空。

　　「聖光箭。」萊西爾特左手凝聚著一團白色光球，接著揮了出去，化為十幾根鋒利的聖光箭，射向地面上的白牙，但在一旁全神戒備的月空立刻揚手發出一圈藍色的水系魔法護罩，和眾多聖光箭雙雙抵銷，回歸於最初的魔法元素。

　　而實戰經驗豐富的白牙立刻抓緊機會，握緊雙劍撲向空中的萊西爾特，但就在他即將砍中對方時，一道黑光從下方飛撲而來，只差一點就擊中了他。

　　「蒼煌？」白牙轉頭望向地面上的蒼煌，臉上寫滿了不解以及憤怒，「你是在幹什麼？」

　　「萊西爾特，我們的任務結束了，不要做無謂的戰鬥。」蒼煌冷冷地說道，接著右手的黑槍直指落地的白牙，「老師，我並不想傷害你們，所以請你不要再插手。」

　　「不想傷害我們？那灰風呢？卡爾呢？」白牙被蒼煌這種冷漠的態度徹底激怒，「他們是你七年的同學！也是夥伴！你就這樣出手傷害他們？」

　　「那我呢？我也是跟你們相處七年的夥伴，也是你的學生，你的小隊隊員……」蒼煌淡淡地說著，一絲絲詭異的寒意從他身上散發出來，「我這次任務只是為我父母報仇而已……所以，請你們不要干預。」

　　此時白牙站在原地，身上的氣息消散了不少，現在他的心裡正在進行一場拔河，要是他執意要為父母報仇擊殺萊西爾特，蒼煌一定會插手，但是，他實在很難狠下心殺掉自己相處七年之久的學生，而且他要是出手攻擊蒼煌，他的夥伴也一定會動手，到時將會一發不可收拾。

　　就在白牙猶豫不決，舉棋不定時，一隻手搭上他的肩膀，這隻手的主人竟是他另一個學生，同時也是蒼煌最好的死黨，灰風。

　　「老師，讓蒼煌去吧，這是他選擇的道路，我們誰也沒辦法阻止他。」灰風無奈且不捨地說道，接著他抬頭看向蒼煌，自己昔日的好友，夥伴，甚至可以說是親兄弟，「蒼煌，你就朝你的選擇去吧，這是屬於你自己的道……」

　　蒼煌依舊冷冷地站在原地，而後方以及四周破碎的街道和房屋，已經被渾身上下散發出的寒意，讓他看起來彷彿一尊來自地獄的殺神。

　　「不過在你踏上這條不歸路時，希望你能記住，我們都會永遠支持你，也是你永遠的朋友跟好夥伴。」灰風一改剛剛無奈跟不捨的口氣，認真堅定地說道，雙眼緊緊盯著蒼煌，「我會把你帶回來的！哪怕你已經踏入深淵，我也絕對會把你帶回來，因為我是你的朋友！」

　　出乎意料的是，蒼煌竟然笑了，他對著灰風微微一笑，「我會等你的，在你取得『王』的稱號，實力足以與我匹敵時，隨時歡迎你來，但是……」

　　蒼煌此時又收起笑容，剛剛已經收斂不少的殺氣又釋放出去，「如果你們實力不足，卻又想強行帶我回去，我會殺了你們，親手了結你們的生命……」

　　「我不會讓你失望的，因為我們那一戰還沒分出勝負阿。」灰風充滿自信地說道，此時的他彷彿一名身經百戰的戰士，似乎已經不是一名初出茅廬的狼人，「到時希望你不要反悔。」

　　「那當然，既然你這麼想帶我回去，我就好心的告訴你……」蒼狼將雙手上的黑槍收回大衣的槍套內，接著取出原本遮住左眼的黑色眼罩戴上，就在他戴上的瞬間，原本漆黑如墨的毛髮瞬間變色，變回原本的藍白雙色，而身上的能量波動以及威壓也降低許多，「八組王鏈之中的風之王鏈以及霜之王鏈，就在星藍帝國內，你們就努力去成為王吧。」

　　「看來我們的戰鬥得延後的，白牙。」萊西爾特笑著說道，右手輕輕一晃，古樸的長劍立刻憑空消失，接著他的右手在虛空一點，空氣開始一陣扭曲變形，緊跟著，一道銀白色的傳送門就出現在空中，「我們後會有期了……」

　　最後一次打量完白牙後，萊西爾特率先踏入了傳送門，而蒼煌也隨後跟進，並在傳送前的那一剎那，意味深長地看了灰風一眼，那眼神彷彿是在說：「我會等待你上門的……」

　　一片銀光閃過之後，傳送門完全闔上，並消失在眾人眼前，在場的白牙一眼凝重，灰風和月空的臉色也好不到哪去，這一戰，他們失去了許多東西，其中包括了最重要的友誼……

　　這一戰，也代表著這世界的命運之輪往新的方向轉動，歷史開啟全新的一頁，也意味著一場腥風血雨的風暴正準備襲捲星羅大陸……

待續。

----------


## 紅峽青燦

所以蒼煌的毛色是由"眼罩"控制囉?
〈青背，你講話都不講重點><〉

灰風的心裡一定是無限悽涼吧
有一點像是"火影忍者"中的鳴人和佐助呢

話說蒼煌也強"爆"了吧
希望灰風快點變強
可以帶回蒼煌

下一篇強烈期待>_<

----------


## 靜炎

呃……我說阿蒼啊！
這篇會不會太急了點兒啊？
灰風也寫得太過於自信，一下就說出了這麼多事情來，也太倉促了點兒。
也因為過於坦白，而失去了一種神秘的感覺。
有時候，可以用眼神、話中有話來替代，不一定要用言語來表達。
希望炎的話，不會牽涉到後面的故事才好。
加油啦！

----------


## 嵐霖

呵呵~
我又來了XD
今天又看到新的兩篇了@@
一來蒼煌就變敵人了...
想也想不到..
這種等待下一篇的心情真的是恨啊><..
加油囉XD~期待下一篇OWO

----------


## 冥月

（鑽出空間縫）
啊咧~
於是 支持下噜~
不錯的說呢……
不過，有點著急的感覺啊……

----------


## a70701111

比我想像中的還要短？
很直接的戰鬥，而且以最快的速度結束。
這段對話應該是很重要的片段，雖然眼看似乎是普通，可是總覺得沒這麼簡單。
蒼煌的感覺更好了呢，算是一個很活躍的角色……
只是還沒有出現很大的苦澀選擇。
期待後續。

----------


## 天涯峋狼

來欣賞文章嚕！
等很久才回覆你的文章，
因為前幾天比較忙，
都沒有時間開上來，
現在又開始上課了～
總之，來推推～

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to 天涯

感謝你的觀看及支持喔，上課加油，小說也是喔

to 小迪

謝謝稱讚阿

這段對話嗎.....的確隱藏了一點秘密XD

請期待下一篇

TO阿月

鑽出空間裂縫@@"

謝謝支持阿~

請期待下一篇。

----------


## 茶川翼

看完4個曲，總覺得好戲劇化XD

從朋友變成敵人，會不會又從敵人變成朋友呢？

感覺不單單只是為了報仇，應該還有其他原因。

期待下一章！

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

五之曲：燃起的戰火


　　夜黑風高的夜晚，皎潔的明月高掛在寬廣無垠的夜空中，若有若無的星星點綴在月亮的周圍，形成一幅美麗的圖畫。

　　坐落在城市郊區的一棟破舊的別墅外，一道道黑色的身影悄悄地靠近斑駁灰白的牆壁，靈巧地翻入牆內，這群人身穿黑衣，清一色地都是獸人，其中領頭的一位狼人有著灰色的毛髮，湛藍的雙眼，右手握著一把長劍，左手靈活的手指代替話語做出各種指示。

　　「灰風，我這邊的人已經佈署完了。」在灰風看著自己的手下在大門兩旁就位時，左耳上的耳機傳來了一把成熟穩重的聲音，那是卡爾‧洛維斯。

　　「等我的信號。」灰風用左手按著耳機說道，接著把鬥氣加持到右手上的銀色長劍，劍身緩緩地變得通紅，宛如一根燒紅的鐵棒，發出「嗡嗡」般地輕吟。

　　其他的獸人看到隊長加持鬥氣後，也紛紛同樣照做，而在場唯一一名法師裝扮的白狼人也給眾人加持迅捷術以及魔法護盾。

　　「預備……三、二、一……」灰風確認眾人都準備好後，舉起左手，停在左耳上方一點，接著猛然往下一揮，「衝！」

　　灰風一聲令下，五名手持長劍的獸人紛紛踹破大門衝了進去，而殿後的月空也發出了魔法傳信，同時通知了卡爾的小組。

　　「F.I.O！」

　　「放下手上的武器！雙手舉高！」

　　領頭的獸人衝入屋子後，將手上鋒利的武器對準十幾名身穿盔甲的人類，大喊著要對方卸下武裝，但是事實總是違背人願，那二十幾名強盜模樣的人類紛紛舉著武器衝向灰風的小組人員。

　　「卸下他們的武器就好，盡量留下活口！」灰風在一片混亂中下達指令，接著側身躲掉一支朝他射來的箭矢，右腳輕輕一蹬，身影一閃，瞬間就出現在一名強盜後方，劍柄狠狠地重擊對方的後頸，那人立刻倒在地上昏迷不醒。

　　儘管人數只有對方的一半不到，但是靠著精良的訓練，以及月空在後方施展這種輔助魔法，獸人們很快的就控制了局勢，而卡爾也在此時率著三名隊員從後門趕來支援，很快的，就只剩下頑強抵抗的強盜頭領和幾名死忠的部下。

　　「F.I.O！你們被逮捕了！」灰風再次喊道，此時的他長劍直指強盜頭領，其餘的獸人則是在周圍圍成一圈，嚴防任何人趁機脫逃。

　　面對著將自己一行團團圍住的菁英獸人小隊，強盜頭領握著武器的手不由得顫抖起來，幹這行多年的經驗告訴他，這次他們已經玩完了。

　　「跟你拼了！一起死吧！」眼看局勢一面倒，一名忠心的部下握緊手上的巨劍，朝灰風身上招呼過去，但還沒等他近身，地板上憑空出現一道水柱將他給震飛出去，立刻就被卡爾的人馬給制伏住。

　　「你們最好投降吧，憑你們的實力是不可能從我們手中脫逃的。」灰風平靜地說道，並緩緩放低手上的長劍，在他眼中，這群強盜已經是毫無反抗能力的人了，但儘管如此，他仍不敢放鬆警戒。

　　一陣沉默後，強盜頭領將手上的武器往地上一丟，接著雙膝跪地，雙手抱頭，乖乖束手就擒，剩餘的部下也紛紛照做。

　　「任務達成，現在準備把犯人送回總部。」吩咐眾人將所有強盜綁起來後，灰風左手按著迷你耳機說道，同時將長劍收回劍鞘內。

　　「總部收到，現在可以開始架設傳送魔法陣了。」耳機內傳來一把年輕穩重的聲音，那是灰風在學時的老師，白牙。

　　收到通知後，灰風向月空招招手，示意他開始設立傳送魔法陣。身為一名修練到顛峰，即將踏入聖階境界的超魔導師，架設一道中型傳送魔法陣對他來說簡直易如反掌，只需短短的五分鐘。

　　在月空卓越的魔法知識輔助下，一道閃著耀眼銀光的傳送魔法陣隨即出現在眾人眼前，接著由卡爾和他的人馬先踏入，之後就是二十多名被逮捕的強盜，最後則是灰風以及月空。

　　一片七彩漩渦在眼前閃過之後，灰風出現在一個空曠的大廳內，周圍站了整整三十名的武裝人員，而剛剛逮捕的強盜已經被押解到地下一樓的監牢內，強盜頭領則是被另外帶往偵訊室，等著接受審問。

　　這裡便是F.I.O─聯邦情報組織的總部，這是在五年前的凱傑拉爾事件後，由獸人的三大帝國以及人類的兩大帝國共同建立的國際組織，其中的人員都是各大帝國的菁英，就連層級最低下的一般幹員，也有著高級大劍師或者高級大魔法師的實力，而且人數眾多。

　　「灰風，那個強盜首領在一號偵訊室。」在一旁的傳送部探員手上簽完文件後，月空走到灰風旁邊說道，「你現在就要審問他嗎？」

　　「嗯，我現在就立刻過去。」灰風點點頭說著，接著往右手邊的一道通往樓上的樓梯走去，很快的就來到位於三樓東方的一號偵訊室，另一邊則是他們特勤組的辦公室。

　　「等等，我去拿一下相關文件。」月空在樓梯口和灰風暫別，往辦公室的那頭走去。

　　灰風轉動銀色的金屬門把踏進了偵訊室，那名頭領被特製的魔法手銬銬住雙手，雙腳上也被上了魔法腳鐐，這是對付修練者專用的，可以完全封鎖住超魔導師顛峰或者劍皇顛峰實力以下修練者的力量，使其暫時只是一名力氣稍微大一點的普通人。

　　偵訊室不大，光是一張桌子加上兩張椅子就快佔了一大半的空間，剩下的空間最多只能容納五名成年人，而桌子上方的燈更是微微朝被審問的人方向照去，給人一種莫名的壓迫感。

　　「我勸你乖乖回答問題。」灰風坐下來後開口就先來個意味深長的警告，接著從月空手中接過資料翻閱，「杜立德‧札列克，A級罪犯，殺人、縱火、搶奪商隊……真是輝煌的戰績阿。」

　　名叫杜立德的強盜首領沉默不語，一雙些許混濁的雙眼淡淡地看著灰風，讓人摸不清楚他的思維。

　　「你跟流雲騎士團是什麼關係？」見對方沉默不語，灰風笑了笑，藉著多年來的經驗，他明白這是犯人最常用的方式，保持緘默。

　　這名年屆不惑之年的強盜首領依舊堅持沉默到底，只是繼續望著灰風，如果換成別人來審問，大概已經動用私刑了。

　　「我能跟你保證，只要你能提供騎士團的線索給我們，你至少還能活到終老。」灰風繼續說道，邊說邊在腦中思考，如何才能卸下對方的心防，獲取所需的情報，「我們也可以保護你跟你的手下，只要你一句話，這交易就成立。」

　　這是最常用的審問手法之一，藉由拋出甜蜜的誘餌，瓦解對方的心防，將所知的情報完全供出換取減刑，甚至轉成汙點證人，逃過牢獄之災。

　　大多數的犯人在這樣的誘惑下，幾乎都會選擇交易，但是也有不少忠心耿耿的人依舊堅決否認或者沉默到底。

　　在月空眼中看來，這名強盜首領明顯屬於後者，正當他準備跟灰風討論一下時，這名一頭黑色刺蝟頭的中年男子終於打破了沉默。

　　「就算我提供情報給你們又如何？」杜立德緩緩地說道，表面上平靜，但是卻明顯帶有質問的味道在，「騎士團的實力是你們無法想像的，憑這種由烏合之眾組成的組織，也想對抗世界公敵組織──流雲十字騎士團？」

　　「這是我們的問題了。」灰風簡單扼要地回道，毫不迴避地迎上對方的目光，「你為你自己的家人想想看，也為你的手下們想想看，看是要被處死，或者在監獄中老死，或者是……在自由的藍天下壽終正寢？你自己選擇吧。」

　　把話說完後，灰風將桌上的檔案一收，跟著月空踏出了偵訊室，準備去找主管白牙，回報這次任務的過程。

　　與此同時，遠在數千公里遠的一個規模中等的公國內，原本繁榮熱鬧的城市已經宛如廢墟，陷入一片火海中，接到隨處可見殘肢碎肉，而那些因為受傷而不能動彈的災民正在痛苦的呻吟著。

　　城內一處輝煌的大教堂前方幾百公尺，一群群身批銀色重甲的教廷騎士，以及身穿白色長袍的教廷法師正在三名紅衣大主教的指揮下聯合作戰。

　　他們的對手是光明教庭的千年仇敵──闇黑魔法協會，一百多名精銳的暗黑騎士組成一個銳利的三角攻擊陣，如一條黑色巨龍般衝擊教廷的大軍，殿後的暗黑魔法師們，更是放出一大堆可怕的詛咒，或者招出亡靈大軍協同作戰。

　　儘管光明教廷在人數方面佔盡優勢，但是綜合實力卻是不如對方，現在只能苦苦支撐，等待著援軍的到來。

　　「主教大人，騎士們都快支持不住了，你看……」騎士大統領騎著戰馬火速衝回大軍後方，憂心忡忡地向主教回報。

　　「我知道了，傳令下去，所有魔法師準備施展聖光審判。」領頭的一名白髮紅衣大主教沉聲下令，接著對身旁的另外兩名主教說道，「我想我們也該加入戰局了，援軍很外就到了，是時候該發起反擊了。」

　　兩名紅衣主教點點頭，跟在白髮主教身後親自來到戰場前線加入戰局，做為教廷中資深的紅衣大主教，他們三人的實力早已達到聖階法師的境界，一個人就人頂上十幾名聖階以下的強者。

　　「聖光箭！」握者法杖低聲呢喃幾句後，白髮紅衣主教揚手發出一大片密密麻麻的聖光箭矢，眨眼間就重創了領頭的暗黑騎士，另外兩名主教則是負責施展淨化法術以及輔助法術，負責消除掉士兵身上的詛咒，並回復他們的體力。

　　有了三名聖階強者的加入，光明教廷的士氣漸漸高漲，勝利女神的天平已經開始往他們一方傾倒。

　　「哼，教廷的紅衣主教終於出手了。」眼看教廷的強者加入戰局，闇黑魔法協會這方的兩名同樣是聖階實力的闇黑祭司也紛紛出手，只見其中一人施展了惡毒的亡靈毒霧法術，凡是沾染到綠色毒霧的教廷騎士立刻就感到頭昏腦脹，四肢麻木，瞬間就被精銳的暗黑騎士給幹掉。

　　而另一名闇黑祭司則是連連發出一連串的風刃或者火球的魔法，一些來不及躲閃的教廷騎士瞬間就受了重傷。

　　雙方的戰鬥變得更加激烈，血流成河，滿地都是屍體，原本潔白的地板已經被染的一片通紅，武器碰撞的鏗鏘聲以及哀嚎聲不絕於耳。

　　「好麻煩喔……逍月你趕快出手啦……」距離戰場不遠處的一處高地上，一名身灰色大衣的灰狼人不耐煩地站在那邊觀戰，「趕快打完我們就收工回去啦……」

　　「耐心是種美德，冥月你就是太心浮氣躁了。」另一名身穿著道服，有著黑白雙色毛髮的狼人說道，「而且為什麼是我出手不是你出手阿？」

　　「因為……他們太弱了阿……」名叫冥月的灰狼人不以為然地說著，接著用腳踏著地板，「他們什麼雷射部隊的援軍怎麼還沒來啦……」

　　就在冥月抱怨的同時，遠處的上空突然傳來一陣陣震聾欲耳的巨大聲響，冥月和逍月兩人往遠方看去，只見兩架由渦輪引擎驅動的巨大黑色戰艦已經來到戰場上，而且對著闇黑魔法協會的大軍來了一陣掃射。

　　頓時間，戰場上都是五顏六色的雷射光束，闇黑騎士團措手不及之下被殲滅了三分之一的人馬，而教廷的軍隊則是趁勝追擊，一道道的光明魔法毫不留情地砸在闇黑大軍上。

　　但對闇黑騎士們來說，災難還沒有結束，巨大戰鑑的投放艙門打開，幾十名身穿黑色光化重甲的士兵從天而降，每一名士兵手中都握著一把白色的光化雷射槍，源源不絕的雷射光束轟在闇黑大軍身上，造成相當恐怖的傷亡。

　　「我們該工作囉。」逍月話一說完，眨眼就憑空消失，瞬間出現離正在混戰的大軍五十公尺遠的地方。

　　「真是……」看到自己的搭檔率先抵達工作地點，冥月也趕緊跟了上去，在原地留下一絲若有若無的能量波動。

　　而正在激烈交戰中人根本沒人注意到他們兩名不速之客，直到逍月拔出一把黑色的太極長劍時，皇達斯帝國派來支援教廷的援軍才察覺到，但是已經太遲了，逍月已經將太極劍插在地上，緊跟著，地板上出現一個太極圖，並緩緩地順時鐘旋轉著。

　　「怎麼可以開著這麼吵的東西阿，會打擾到萬物的安寧的……」逍月抬頭看了看巨大的黑色戰艦，輕輕地皺了皺眉頭，接著從衣服內掏出十幾張道符，握著低聲呢喃片刻後，將道符往空中一灑，唸起了古老的咒文。

　　「風之疾行者、水之千化者、火之革新者，大地之守護者，請聽從我的呼喚，從最初的混沌中甦醒，降下審判之光……」

　　隨著逍月清晰且平靜地的詠唱，空氣中的魔法元素全都聚集在他身旁，彷彿一條條蓄勢待發的龍一樣，緊跟著，逍月伸手拔起了長劍，在虛空中舞著，同一時間，來自光明教廷以及光化部隊的士兵也朝他發動了攻勢。

　　「四神劍法……一劍天地動！」逍月握著太極長劍，躍上了半空中，動作如行雲流水般乾淨俐落，如舞者般華麗動人，緊跟著，落到地面的同時，也一劍砍在了地板上。

　　這一劍，大地為之震撼無比，天空為之風雲變色，一道道耀眼的光束直射天際，降下的是，各式各樣的魔法，熊熊燃燒的火球、冰冷徹骨的冰箭、千變萬化的水箭以及無形殺手般的風刃，如雨水般落在了大軍身上，而其中一艘裝甲戰艦因為躲閃不及而遭受到重創，渦輪引擎與機身分離，機身如脫線的風箏般不停墮落，最終落在了不遠處的地上，並在幾秒鐘之內便爆炸起火。

　　剩下的一艘戰鑑則是亮出了所有武器，包括重型雷射槍、雷射飛彈、以及各種大小口徑的機槍，紛紛指著這兩名可怕的狼人。

　　「好煩阿，就不能請他們自殺撞機嗎……」冥月一邊抱怨一邊拔出了一把灰色的古樸長劍，劍身中間有古老玄奧的符紋，劍身周圍不時浮現出一道道黑色閃電以及肉眼難幾分辨的一絲絲藍色氣流，「月……閃遠點喔……」

　　一股沖天並且讓人窒息的能量波動從冥月身上傳了出來，躲藏在空中戰艦中的士兵也都渾身發抖，但是在指揮官的命令下，他們還是發射了所有武器。
　　頓時間，機槍開槍的碰碰聲、雷射槍發射的嘶嘶響徹雲霄，一枚枚熱能追蹤型飛彈紛紛鎖定地面上的冥月以及逍月兩人。

　　「神罰古劍……劍之凱旋。」冥月輕輕地用左手撫過灰色的劍身，緊跟著，以迅雷不及掩耳的速度揮出了一道灰藍色的劍芒，剎那間，戰艦的所有攻擊紛紛化為烏有，而戰艦本身則是發出一陣難聽的「嘎吱」聲，硬生生地在空中裂成兩半，並瞬間爆炸，淪為一塊塊的廢鐵。

　　「不……不會吧……只有……兩個人……」

　　「怪物阿！」

　　看著若無其事地收工的冥月與逍月，倖存的士兵，無論是光明教廷的主教，還是闇黑魔法協會的祭司，或者是光化部隊的改造士兵，紛紛嚇得呆愣在原地，誰也不敢相信，對方兩人就幾乎滅掉了所有在場的人馬，以及兩艘重量級的光化戰艦。

　　「阿！對了，蒼煌說不能留下任何光明教廷或者皇達斯帝國的目擊者。」將劍收到劍鞘內的逍月，像是突然想起重要的事情一般，突然地說道。

　　「真麻煩……」冥月無奈地搖搖頭，手中的神罰一陣輕鳴，倖存的光明教廷以及皇達斯帝國的人馬紛紛抱頭慘叫，在地上痛苦地翻來滾去，但很快地就靜止不動。

　　「喂，蒼煌嗎？我們工作完啦，現在要回去了。」一旁的逍月不知道從哪裡拿出一支通訊器，正通過上面的視訊螢幕跟蒼煌通話。

　　「辛苦你們了，凱勒（Keller）。」螢幕中的蒼煌點點頭說道，接著便關閉了通訊。

　　「凱勒……不好聽阿……」冥月邊說邊將神罰古劍給收了起來，接著便展開一幅傳送卷軸，準備返回流雲騎士團的根據地內。

　　「只是個有趣的文字遊戲嘛，凱勒（Keller）只是比較斯文、有氣質的代號。」逍月笑著說道，「殺手（Killer）就有點粗俗啦。」

　　「可是那就是我們的職業阿……」看著笑容滿面的逍月，冥月有點無言，示意對方先踏入虛空的銀白色傳送門，而自己也踏了進去，留下還沒從震驚中回復過來的闇黑魔法協會的殘軍。

代續。
-----------------分隔線-------------------------
這篇莫名其妙的爆字了，在這邊稍微解釋F.I.O

全名為Federal Information Organization

聯邦情報組織，負責蒐集各種罪犯的情報，並由特殊的外勤組前去逮捕或者阻止犯罪行動。

是由五大帝國共同建立的情報組織。

-----回文區------
TO小翼：

的確是滿戲劇化的，這是蒼我很早就想好的劇情XD

歡迎捧場，請觀賞五之曲。

----------


## 茶川翼

> 夜黑風高的夜晚，皎潔的明月高掛在寬廣無垠的夜空中，若有若無的星星點綴在月亮的周圍，形成一幅美麗的圖畫。
> (恕刪)
> 待續。


好像在哪裡看過這個場白?
還是我老了記錯了?
字數多看起來真爽=D
冥月和逍月好強阿...
看來如果灰風一行人沒有堅強實力的話，馬上被打回炮了吧XD(逃)
而且後面還有蒼煌...
期待下一曲~

----------


## 紅峽青燦

嗯嗯
蒼大是不是想寫"樂園點名錄"啊
獸大們的名字出現越來越多了耶

----------


## a70701111

寫進更多獸的感覺。
因為這篇本來就是建設的奇幻設定上，所以出現的職業幾乎都很高段？
是接近最終戰爭類的吧？
角色表現上還算清楚且明瞭，不管是罪犯部分還是後面的施法前對話部分。
不過還是覺得不夠熱血……XD(角色似乎都很平靜阿)

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回文區：

TO小迪

很像FF太空戰士阿~似乎不錯嘎(?

不夠熱血阿，代表角色不夠生動，蒼我會加油的。

TO青背

只是把很熟的朋友，寫進來而已XD

點名錄阿，不錯嘎~

TO小翼

夜黑風高的夜晚....這蒼我很常用XDDD

灰風一行一定會有實力的~

---------------正文-------------------

六之曲：前往北方

　　灰風迅速且安靜地越過一排排的辦公桌隔間，最後來到位於西邊的一間大辦公室，精緻的木門上面掛著名牌：特勤組主管─白牙。

　　月空敲了敲門，接著就開門走了進去，裡頭的裝飾非常豪華，門的右邊是兩排書架，上面擺滿了各式各樣的書籍，左邊則是會客用的一張咖啡桌椅及幾組沙發，天花板有著一盞明亮的水晶吊燈，而門的正前方則是主管的辦公桌，只見桌子左邊擺放著十幾分的檔案以及公文，桌子的主人白牙正笑呵呵地看著灰風兩人。

　　「辛苦你們啦，這次任務真的大成功呢。」白牙笑嘻嘻地說著，他身上穿著一件灰色大衣，左手無名指上戴著一枚古樸的銀色戒指，「讓我看看報告吧，真希望這次不要太多錯字阿，上次那篇我還以為我是在玩改錯字遊戲呢……」

　　灰風的臉頰輕微地「霹啪」一聲，爆出一條青筋來，月空趕緊從他手上拿過報告遞給白牙，「這次是我打的，所以應該不會有錯字了。」

　　「那就好，那就好。」白牙似乎鬆了口氣，接過檔案夾打開來翻閱，邊看邊稱讚，「果然換人打就是不一樣，用字很客觀，也沒有錯字……」

　　這時第二聲「霹啪」響起，不等月空反應過來，灰風已經對著白牙扔出一道風刃，但是卻被白牙揮手消去。

　　「喂喂，你想拆了我的辦公室阿……」白牙依舊笑呵呵地說道，將檔案夾放在右手邊一個檔案櫃中，「找地方坐吧，我有些事情想問問你們。」

　　灰風和月空立刻走到咖啡桌旁的沙發上坐下，而白牙則是起身繞過辦公桌來到兩人的對面。

　　「你們有從那強盜頭領口中問出情報了嗎？」白牙直接進入重點問道，「因為一個最強實力只有中級劍皇的強盜團竟敢偷襲雅美斯帝國的護送部隊，這真的很令人匪夷所思。」

　　「我剛剛有初步的審問他，可是他很盡責地行使緘默權……」灰風無奈地說著，「還是老師你要親自去從他口中套出情報？」

　　白牙沉默了一會，雙眼凝視著天花板上的水晶吊燈，接著才開口說道：「好吧，你們先去偵訊室，我稍後就到。」

　　灰風和月空對看一眼後，隨後起身先行離開辦公室，而白牙則是將桌上上位處理的公文放回左邊的架子上，便離開了房間內，踏上通往偵訊室的長廊。

　　昏暗悶熱的偵訊室內，一盞明亮的燈光照著強盜首領杜立德，白牙正翹著二郎腿坐在首領的對面，灰風和月空一左一右地站在兩旁，彷彿兩尊守護門神。

　　「杜立德先生，我能跟你保證，只要你提供給我們情報，我們就能保護你以及你的手下的安全，只要你一句話。」白牙緩慢平靜地說著，一雙金色的雙眼緊盯著對方。

　　考慮許久後，杜立德終於開口了：「好吧，我跟你談條件，但我要承諾，白紙黑字的承諾！」

　　灰風注視著對方幾秒鐘，接著從手上的檔案夾裡抽出一張白紙，並跟月空拿了支筆遞給對方。

　　「把你所知道的都寫出來，所有關於騎士團的情報，是所有的情報。」灰風刻意在最後一句話加重語氣。

　　在白牙、灰風以及月空的注視下，十幾分鐘後，杜立德就將寫得滿滿的一張紙遞給白牙，接著說道，「我所知道的都寫在上面了，現在換談談我的條件了。」

　　「很好，杜立德先生，請你稍待片刻。」大概掃視一遍紙上的內容後，白牙滿意地說著，示意灰風和月空兩人和他出去，後者點點頭會意，前後腳步離開偵訊室。

　　「如何？他知道多少情報？」月空隨口問道，此時他正跟在灰風身旁，準備返回特勤組主管的辦公室。

　　「他有提到那傢伙的事情……其他雖然不是很詳細，不過倒是給了我們一些可以多做調查的線索。」灰風愉快地說道，不過當他掃視到後半段時，臉色卻沉了下來。

　　「怎麼了嗎？」月空困惑地問著，而走到前方的白牙則是已經開門進去了辦公室，「我們到裡面再說吧。」

　　在房間內的沙發上坐下後，灰風將寫著滿滿情報的白紙放在桌上，臉上半帶不敢相信半帶凝重的神情。

　　「灰風，情報上寫了什麼？」白牙也感到相當困惑，剛剛他只是大略瀏覽過一遍。

　　「銀月‧萊斯林克……」灰風說出了一個名字，接著望向左手邊的月空，「這是你哥哥的名字吧？」

　　「沒錯阿……」月空緩緩地說著，同時拋給灰風一副你幹嘛明知故問的神情，「他從我小時候就出遠門去修練了，怎麼了嗎？」

　　「貪婪（Avarice）的騎士──銀月‧萊斯林克……」灰風將手上的白紙遞給月空，「這是那首領親筆寫的，他說他是接到一名白狼人的指示，並跟他達成交易，對方的同伴稱呼他為『貪婪的騎士』。」

　　月空不敢相信地看著白紙上的黑字情報，腦袋裡不少齒輪正在快速地運轉著，幾分鐘之後他才以震驚顫抖的語氣說道：「不可能……哥哥怎麼可能是世界公敵組織的人……」

　　「看來……我們得跑一趟北方的日耀帝國了……」白牙從月空手中拿過白紙，靜靜地說道，「灰風，去聯絡卡爾，我們明天一早就出發……」

　　灰風點點頭，起身離開了辦公室，留下了白牙以及尚未從震驚中回復過來的月空。

　　白牙靜靜地看著月空，幾分鐘後，他才開口說道，「月空，我知道你很驚訝，但是我希望你趕快恢復到原來的你好嗎？一切等我們到了日耀帝國後，應該就會明朗化了。」

　　「我知道，可是哥哥他……他絕對不可能會成為流雲騎士團的一員……」月空有些哽咽以及迷惘地說著，「雖然我對哥哥幾乎沒什麼印象，可是我相信他絕對不可能會是那組織的騎士……」

　　接下來的談話內，月空向白牙述說著關於他哥哥的點點滴滴，直到灰風帶著卡爾回到辦公室內。

　　「我相信你，也因為這樣，我們更應該查明事情不是嗎？」白牙鼓勵地拍拍月空的肩膀，「我相信銀月他不可能會墮落到那種地步。」

　　待卡爾和灰風坐下後，白牙開始解釋起下一個任務的內容，而湊巧的是，他稍早也接到一份情報，指稱日耀帝國境內的一座村莊發生詭異的事件，整整二十名的巡邏小隊消失在深山裡，因此帝國一方來函請求協助調查。

　　「總之就是這樣了，明天我們就出發前往日耀帝國。」白牙在最後做了個結論，「你們的小隊先暫時交由副隊長管理，這次任務我們恢復到以前的四人小組方式，同時……」

　　白牙說到這時，稍微停頓了一下，臉上也露出一絲欣喜地神情，「月灼帝國也會派一支五名的小隊支援我們……」

　　「這很好阿，至少不用人類的什麼光化部隊一起行動。」卡爾高興地拍手叫好。

　　「我也滿高興，至少他們會很合作許多。」白牙同意地點點頭，接著說道，「好啦，你們早點休息吧，明天下午出發。」

　　灰風、月空以及卡爾先後步出辦公室，卡爾則是先行返回寢室內，灰風以及月空則是到組織內附設的中央花園散步。

　　「不知道那傢伙現在在做什麼……」灰風抬頭看著黝黑的星空，若有所思地緩緩說著，「五年了阿……我想他的實力又進步不少吧？」

　　「我們也有四年多沒有回去星藍帝國了，灰風你會想念你的家人嗎？」月空輕鬆地問道。

　　「當然會阿，不過我老爸他應該過得不錯吧，爺爺也是。」灰風笑著說道，視線從一閃一閃的星星轉回月空身上。

　　兩人邊走邊聊著，最後總算晃回寢室內，稍微梳洗一下並換上睡衣褲後，先後進入夢鄉內。

　　而大陸西邊的夜空下，一片荒涼的荒漠之地，幾棟殘破不堪的建築物散落在褐色的荒野上，雖然坐落於繁榮的南方之都──月灼帝國的西北方，但是極少有人經過這片死亡之地。

　　因為這塊土地是數萬年前神魔大戰的一處戰場，戰敗的惡魔們在此地留下些許的血脈，也因此這塊荒漠中出現的魔獸都是七階以上的高級魔獸，只有少部份實力強大的修練者會為了修煉而進入此處。

　　但經過時間的洗禮之下，已經很少人知道這塊荒野的可怕傳說，不過一些實力強大的修練者，甚至包括闇黑魔法協會以及光明教廷都稱呼這塊地為──遺忘廢墟。

　　遺忘廢墟範圍廣大，絲毫不輸給五大帝國中的任何一國，入口處是一座峽谷，通過峽谷之後也才是遺忘廢墟的外圍而已，出沒的魔獸實力最多也只是七階後期，但是越往深處走，也就是越往西邊深入，魔獸的實力越來越強大。

　　相傳一百多年前，鼎鼎有名的九階傭兵團「天眼」在遺忘廢墟的內圍邊緣，不幸遭遇到一頭九階的風暴烏鴉王，整團一百多名精銳全軍覆沒，就連身為高級劍聖的團長也不幸運難，另外還有兩名中級聖魔導師。

　　如此強大的實力也葬身在遺忘廢墟，此處的可怕程度也就可想而知，也因此被獸人三大帝國列為大陸上四大死亡禁地之一，不僅聯合派兵駐紮在各個出入口，除了實力強大的修練者之外，嚴禁任何閒雜人等進出。

　　但今日午夜，就在這宛如地獄一般的禁地深處，兩名身穿黑色大衣的人影神情自若地行走在荒野上，四周的魔獸紛紛爭先恐後地遠離兩人，其中不乏強大的八階、甚至九階魔獸。

　　「阿……那個呆子竟然沒完成任務……這下要怎麼交差阿……」一名年輕的金髮男子半抱怨半驚慌地喊道，「銀月你說要怎麼辦，我們會不會被罵阿……」
　　一旁的白狼人則是沉默不語地繼續往前走著，似乎裝做沒有金髮男子這個人，把對方當作空氣一般。

　　「銀月你不要不理人家啦……」金髮男子查覺被人自己夥伴當作空氣後，立刻裝可憐似地喊道。

　　或許正因為如此，那些強大的高階魔獸才會對兩人避之唯恐不及，但原因究竟是因為銀月兩人實力恐怖或者是金髮男子有點古怪就不得而知了。

　　「你就不能安靜一點嗎……」銀月被吵得有點無言，而此時的他們已經來到一棟破爛的教堂中，他二話不說推開門走了進去，只見兩側點了幾根火把充當照明用。

　　「你們差點就遲到了……」金髮男子才剛將門關上，一把年輕的聲音就從教堂深處傳來，而在隱隱約約的燈光下，教堂裡頭的各處都有幾道人影藏匿於黑暗之中。

　　「實在是十分抱歉。」銀月右手撫胸恭敬地說道，接著走到左邊的一個角落，而金髮男子也跟在後方。

　　「貪婪〈Avarice〉以及淫慾〈Lust〉，你們的任務似乎還沒完成阿……」剛剛的年輕聲音平靜地說道，在月光以及燭光的照耀下，聲音的主人隱隱約約地線出真面目，似乎是一名年輕的黑狼人，有著一雙血紅色的瞳孔，身穿一件黑色大衣。

　　「這我們會盡快完成的，還請您給予給我們幾天時間……」銀月再次恭敬地說道。

　　「算了，反正我原本就不期望那群人類可以完成那任務……」黑狼人再次開口說道，語氣中不帶一絲感情，平靜地令人汗毛直豎，「不過我希望這次你們兩位能親自出手，不然我們的計畫便會受到阻礙……」

　　銀月點點頭表示遵命，接著從他的左手邊傳來一把年邁滄桑但又不失威嚴的聲音：「我實在沒有想到皇達斯帝國竟然擁有八組『王鏈』中的水之王鏈……」

　　「我的星諭術似乎有點誤差……這應該不可能……難道有人干擾了群星的運行？」黑狼人緩緩地說道，接著透過屋頂上的破洞凝視著閃爍的星星，「不過無所謂，我會把干擾的人給除掉的……」

　　「大人，您的星諭術是不可能出錯的。」老者的聲音又從黑暗中傳了出來，他咳嗽了幾聲接著說道，「不然我們的計畫受到的阻礙會更多……」

　　「嗯……那麼接下來，發佈新的任務，貪婪和淫慾負責將水之王鏈拿到手……」黑狼人充滿威嚴地說著，「水之王鏈會在日耀帝國待到入冬，之後會被皇達斯帝國接手，你們有一個月的時間……其餘的騎士，暫時在原先的崗位待命。」

　　「可是大人，萬一他們失手了呢？我聽說F.I.O裡有不少高手呢……」另一道顯著有些稚氣地聲音從剛剛說話的老者左手邊傳出，似乎是一名只有十四、十五歲的銀狼人。

　　「什麼？小子你欠打阿？」身為『淫慾的騎士』的金髮男子立刻不滿地喊道，跳上跳下活像一個小丑似的。

　　這段愉快地小插曲讓教堂內似乎稍微熱鬧了點，但很快的教堂深處的黑狼人就出聲喝令，而金髮男子和銀狼人也立刻安靜下來。

　　「我察覺到有人靠近這裡，而且人數不少……七名，不，總共九名。」黑狼人沉聲說道，血紅的雙眼閃過一抹寒光，「貪婪以及淫慾，你們兩位負責處理掉這九人，其他人解散，下次集合時間我會再做通知……」

　　把話說完後，黑狼人身形一閃詭異地憑空消失，連絲毫的魔力波動都沒有留下，其餘的人也紛紛離開教堂，但都不是從門口離開。

　　就在眾多騎士的身影消失的同時，教堂的大門被炸開來，五名身披白銀色重甲的武士以及兩名手持光束槍的改造人士兵，還有兩名白袍魔法師踏進了教堂內，領頭的人大聲喝令貪婪以及淫慾兩位騎士不准動。

　　「F.I.O！立刻雙手抱頭趴在地上！」領頭的重甲武士大聲喝道，兩名改造人也一左一右地舉槍瞄準對方的要害。

　　「叫我趴在地上就趴在地上，你算老幾？阿？」淫欲騎士不屑地朝地上吐了口口水，瞪著那兩名持槍的改造人，看起來活像一名路邊的混混。

　　「讓我來……」銀月緩緩地走向前，雙手手腕綻放出耀眼的紫黑色光芒，他掃視了一遍對方的人馬，冷酷地說道，「永別了……」

　　銀白色月亮高掛的午夜，遺忘廢墟內一棟破舊的教堂發出慘絕人寰的慘叫聲，九名聯邦情報組織的精銳士兵，消失在歷史的長流中。

待續。

----------


## 紅峽青燦

灰風他們這麼久沒回家了
那白牙的課程怎麼辦啊
有代課老師嗎?（炸）

王鏈
看來蒼大還是喜歡老名詞呢

----------


## a70701111

呃呃，怎麼覺得白牙說的話十分得意有所指……(冷箭命中。)
唔……七大原罪？
因為刻意丟出原文，似乎在特別強調其代表的意義。
感覺上這篇的故事已經在扯上一些組織的問題，在這樣如同蜘蛛網的架構裡面，要如何抓緊角色表現也很重要。
因為看到一些喜歡的角色，挺喜歡這篇的。

----------


## 冥月

於是乎~
看完了……
呃呃…
加油啊~

----------


## 茶川翼

這次出得真快...小翼我才寫到2/3 ><"

不過想不到月空的哥哥是世界公敵組織的獸阿...

這其中可能有苦衷吧...

不知道會不會出現兄弟對打@@"

總覺得反派好像都是搞秒殺型XD?

期待下一曲~

----------


## 嵐霖

恩恩...的確如此..
反派都是秒殺型= =
什麼高級頂級的遇見就都捲光了@@
話說14.5歲的不知道強不強XDD
期待下集OWO

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to嵐霖

反派阿XPP秒殺才是王道(被打

那個孩子很猛的喔~

TO小翼：

兄弟對戰嗎...應該有的~

秒殺王道阿(遭滅

TO阿月

你的回覆真短阿...小心被刪文喔XD

感謝捧場

TO小迪

謝謝提醒，我不會讓有些角色像是跑龍套的~

組織架構我會盡量簡單明瞭化的~

TO青背

這五年嗎，灰風他們早在五年前出任務前就要畢業囉

這期間以後會補吧XD

請期待下一曲。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

七之曲：毀滅與守護

*迅捷如風，強悍如火，信念化為力量，我的劍，就是我的驕傲。
擁有這些的我，將黑暗擊潰，守護重要之人。─風之王─灰風‧克勞斯*

性名：灰風‧克勞斯
年齡：２３歲。
特徵：一名全灰色毛髮的年輕狼人，個性隨和，極度重視同伴以及尊重生命，父親是星藍帝國的國王，爺爺則是聖傑拉爾學院的院長。
---------------------------------------------------------------

　　星羅大陸上四大死亡禁地之一的遺忘廢墟內圍深處，一棟高聳破舊的大樓屋頂上，一道身影正坐在屋頂邊緣一動也不動地凝視著星空，彷彿一尊石像。

　　不過奇特的是，這身影的身旁飄浮著八道神祕的紫色符文，圍繞著他緩緩旋轉發亮，讓他看起來像一個奇異的行星系。

　　「今晚的智星很黯淡呢……」另一道身影從樓梯緩緩步上屋頂，在蒼白的月光下顯得有些蒼老但腰桿挺拔，聲音也是些許滄桑不過沉穩有力，「死宿星倒是特別明亮……」

　　屋頂邊的身影依舊一動不動，幾分鐘後，圍繞在他身邊的紫色符文消失了，他緩緩起身，但依舊望著星空，「找到你了……」

　　「那就去吧，蒼煌。」老者點點頭，接著說道：「不過……你要帶血犽去嗎？」。

　　「不，滅神就夠了……」蒼煌緩緩地說道，右手一伸，一把銀色長刀就出現在手心中，接著他把刀斜插在後腰的大衣腰帶上，手腕上隱隱約約閃著銀白色的光澤，「不過對方是大陸上公認的最強聖魔導師，看來點小心應付了……」

　　「我倒覺得這頭銜對你來說沒差……‧」老者不以為然地說道，接著轉身步下屋頂，「世人不知的事物太多了……」

　　蒼煌靜靜地看著老者的身影消失在黑暗的樓梯間，接著自己身形一晃，眨眼就憑空消失在屋頂中。大樓屋頂又回歸於原本空無一人，十分寧靜的情況。

　　待蒼煌現身時，赫然是星藍帝國首都內的一座高塔上，他靜靜地望著腳下繁榮的城市，即使過了午夜，但街道依舊燈火通明。

　　「在這降下制裁之雨吧……」蒼煌冷漠地說道，身上的黑色大衣下襬隨風擺動，黑色的毛髮也隨風飄揚，遠遠望去彷彿一名來自地獄的殺手。

 　　首都內的聖傑拉爾學院，一名身穿白袍的年邁狼人正坐在辦公桌內閉目養神，右手邊擱著一根黑色的魔法杖。

　　此時，一陣敲門聲傳來，年老的狼人睜開了雙眼說道：「請進。」

　　精緻的黑色木門被推了開來，一名黑衣狼人步了進來，並順手關上房門，他很快地就走到老狼人的正前方，一雙血紅的雙眼冷漠地注視著面前的老者。

　　「果然來了嗎……」白袍老狼人嘆了口氣，平靜且緩慢地說道，「蒼煌，這五年來你變得真多阿……」

　　「多餘的話就不用說了，我來的目的只有一個……」蒼煌的右手已經搭上了後腰上的刀柄，準備拔出武器「你干擾了群星的運作，請不要怨我……」

　　老狼人右手握著黑色的魔法杖站了起來，動作間帶著一股威壓以及強者的氣勢，「我們換地方吧，不要牽連到不相關的人，你知道的，那些學生。」

　　「這你放心，我不會傷害無關的人。」蒼煌點點頭，熟練地拔出了武器，那是一把純黑色的太刀，「灰風不在你身邊……真是可惜呢……」

　　蒼煌的語音未落，一股可怕的能量波動從白袍老狼人體內散發出來，整個學院都在微微震動，而那些早已就寢的學生以及老師們都驚醒了過來，幾名資深教師很快的就聚集到院長室外，大聲呼喊。

　　「不准你動他。」白袍老狼人沉聲喝道，他左手一揮，一道白光閃過之後，兩人已經不在院長室內，而是在首都內偏僻的郊區中。

　　「你還真會替人著想……不過他們還是趕來了……」蒼煌淡淡地說道，右手握著刀，左手輕輕地撫過刀身，刀身上開始出現耀眼的紅光，彷彿一根燃燒的火把，「那我們就速戰速決吧……」

　　咻……

　　不等蒼煌反應過來，成千上百道犀利的風刃已經劃破夜空朝他呼嘯而來，擁有星羅大陸上最強的聖魔導師稱號的灰靈‧克勞斯，一開始就展現了恐怖的實力。

　　「幻影步……」蒼煌的雙腳浮現出一抹藍光，身形俐落地在眾多風刃中隨意穿梭，就像是在跳舞一樣，幾秒鐘之內已經通過致命的風刃，來到灰靈的面前，手中的刀直撲對方的心臟。

　　就在他以為即將得手之時，映入他眼裡的卻是一把黑色的長劍，趕緊向上方月去，在千鈞一髮之際躲開了劍擊。

　　「原來如此……那就是神威兵器中的『黑魔杖』阿……」蒼煌平靜地說著，一雙眼緊緊盯著灰靈手中的黑色長劍，「聖魔劍士……不，已經達到領域強者境界的魔劍士……這才是你真正的面貌吧……」

　　「真是見多識廣阿……竟然可以認出黑魔杖來……」灰靈讚賞地點點頭，不過語氣卻是相當冰冷，還夾帶著一絲殺意，「不過這也於事無補，你會敗在這裡的……」

　　「嘖，放馬過來吧……」蒼煌不屑地說著，身體向右一側，持刀的右手在後，左手在前，雙膝微彎，「即使是領域強者，在我面前也是絲毫沒有勝算的……」

　　「不要太驕傲了，小鬼！」灰靈的身影憑空消失，眨眼已經在出現在蒼煌身後，鋒利的黑魔杖夾雜著犀利的風刃直撲對方的後心。

　　鏗鏘……

　　一陣金屬的碰撞聲響，蒼煌的黑刀擋住了黑魔杖的攻擊，而他一個旋身，順勢擋開了黑色長劍，手腕一轉，黑刀又往前刺了出去。

　　身為領域強者的灰靈，實戰經驗豐富，身形一側，在加上幾道近距離的瞬發魔法，輕鬆地逼退蒼煌。

　　後來趕到的學院導師們大部分都吃驚地愣在原地，他們誰也沒有想到，院長灰靈竟然用一把黑色長劍在和敵人交手，而且劍術絲毫不輸給星藍帝國境內排行前幾名的劍聖。

　　交手了幾個回合之後，灰靈已經完全佔了上風，犀利的劍術加上瞬發的魔法常常讓蒼煌措手不及，但他憑著超高的速度，每次都在千鈞一髮之際閃過攻擊，硬是沒有受到任何傷害，雙方你來我往，僵持不下。

　　「奇怪了，為什麼我在那名黑狼人身上感覺到的鬥氣只有劍皇級別……」一名較年輕的豹獸人說道，「最多只有高級劍皇，竟然能和院長打得不分上下……」

　　「那孩子是之前的蒼煌‧伊亞諾特，五年前的學生……」另一名較年長的狐獸人說道，「他是院長孫子的死黨，實戰成績幾乎是校內排名最好的……」

　　這番話立刻引起在場的導師一陣吵鬧，有人覺得要出手幫忙院長，也有人說暫時先靜觀其變……

　　就在幾位導師爭執不休的情況下，一股沖天的能量波動直破天際，星羅大陸上最強的領域魔劍士同時也是聖傑拉爾學院的院長灰靈，終於展開了領域，意味著他將結束這場無謂的戰鬥。

　　但出乎意料的是，蒼煌依舊非常冷靜，絲毫不受任何影響，而臉上的神情竟然顯得相當自信！
　　「那孩子真有那麼厲害？院長都展開領域了，竟然還不動聲色……」豹獸人驚訝地問道。

　　和豹獸人不同的是，他身旁的狐獸人顯得有些不安，在他眼中看來，蒼煌‧伊亞諾特似乎還留了不為人知的能力，甚至也可能隱藏了真正的實力。

　　不過，這有可能嗎？

　　身為一名聖魔導師，他的實力在學院內排名第二，僅次於院長之下，不管他怎麼看，蒼煌的能量波動頂多只有高級劍皇而已，但隱隱約約地卻又讓感到相當不安……

　　在一般人眼中，聖魔導師以及劍聖或者聖騎士就已經是修煉上的巔峰，但其實不然，聖階強者之上還有領域強者，領域強者之上還有更為可怕的神階強者，當領悟足夠的法則後，就能擁有領域，成為一名領域強者。

　　和聖階強者不同的是，領域強者追求的是對領域的掌控，在自身的領域內他可以掌控領域內的魔法元素，也就是說，一名強大的火系魔導師，在別人的領域內的可能連個小火球都發不出來。

　　而當修練到領域強者的巔峰境界，法則也領悟夠多後，就會迎來神劫，安然度過神劫後，不僅能擁有神力，領域也一舉進階成強大的神之領域，成為一名極為恐怖的神階強者，反之則魂飛魄散，永遠消失在世界上。

　　神階強者很強大，但為數稀少，星藍、月灼以及日耀帝國背後都有一個古老的大家族在支持，而人類的兩個帝國背後也都擁有強大的勢力。

　　其餘的暗黑魔法協會以及光明教廷，甚至龍族、精靈族起碼也都有一位神階強者，而也因為這樣，神階強者們之間訂定了條約，誰也不犯誰，除了帝國間偶爾會有些小衝突外，倒也不曾發生過慘烈的大戰。

　　每一名神階強者都是該種族或者該勢力的中流砥柱，星羅大陸強者為尊，強者之間更是以實力來說話。

　　難道……蒼煌是一名隱藏真正實力的神階強者？

　　想到那些站在巔峰的強者，想起那極為恐怖的強大實力，狐獸人就感到頭皮一陣發麻，要是真是這樣的話，恐怕除了星藍帝國的劍神之外，國內沒有人是蒼煌的對手……
　　就在苦苦思考的同時，一道冷哼打破他的沉思，他迅速望向蒼煌，只見這名年輕的黑狼人依舊靜靜地站在原地，體內的能量波動似乎又更弱了些……
　　難道剛剛的交手已經耗盡他的力量？

　　同樣的問題，灰靈也不停的在思考，在交戰的同時他就察覺到不尋常的地方，不過在戰鬥中實在很難去想清楚……
　　「既然你都展開領域了，那我也稍微認真一點好了……」蒼煌邊說邊用左手輕輕地撫過黑色太刀的刀身，只見刀身上原本燃燒的火焰慢慢地消退，被冰冷澈骨的寒冰取代，緊跟著，他的身上也閃過一道綠色光芒，「寒冰之刃以及……疾星之輪……」
　　看看那宛如冰霜般的太刀，以及蒼煌身上詭異的能量波動，灰靈絲毫不敢大意，領域內的元素一陣劇烈地爆亂，範圍再次擴大，就連觀戰的學院導師也不得不向後退去，免得遭到波及。

　　「你們並不是真正的魔劍士，那不過是你們一廂情願罷了……」蒼煌不快不慢地說著，邁步走向灰靈，藍色的太刀隨意地握在右手上，刀刃朝下，似乎沒有任何攻擊意圖，「因為你們無法將魔法與劍完美的融合在一起……」

　　灰靈才剛把黑魔杖舉起來，對手的身影已經消失無蹤，震驚之下他下意識地往後拉開距離，不過已經來不及了，蒼煌瞬間出現在他面前，身體壓低，右手上的太刀爆出驚人的寒氣。

　　「永別了……擎天一擊。」蒼煌簡短地說著，太刀往上一揮，一道藍光閃過之後，七根巨大的冰柱從地板上刺了出來，灰靈在千鈞一髮之際透過疾風步閃了出去，不過還是被冰柱劃破左手臂，鮮血直流。

　　但還沒等他穩住身體，蒼煌再次襲擊過來，無奈之下灰靈只好先做閃躲，讓他震驚的是，那把太刀斬過的地方都會出現一根根的冰柱，攻擊範圍和殺傷力絲毫不輸給他的風刃。

　　很快的，兩人交戰過的地方都出現了一根根冰柱，原本荒涼的郊區眨眼就變成了一片冰天雪地，讓觀戰的人個個都大吃一驚。

　　「亞洛斯！這是怎麼回事？」一聲憤怒的暴吼聲從天際傳來，年老的狐獸人抬頭一看，來者赫然是星藍帝國的國王，灰靈的兒子，同時也是星藍帝國前幾名的劍聖──風犽。
　　「國王陛下！」幾名學院導師趕緊右手撫胸行禮，風犽不耐煩地示意他們免禮，直接切入重點。

　　「蒼煌‧伊亞諾特？」聽完名為亞洛斯的狐獸人的解釋後，風犽驚訝地瞪大雙眼，不過他很快的就恢復鎮定，沉聲下令，「亞洛斯你帶幾個人回去守住學院跟首都，嚴防對方的同黨趁機攻擊，另外也通知元老院的長老們，看他們能不能過來支援，立刻就去！」

　　「遵命！」亞洛斯領命後，帶著豹獸人和另外兩名導師立刻趕回首都內，現在剩下的只有風犽以及三名中壯年的老師們。

　　「陛下，我們是不是要出手幫忙令尊？」一名白虎獸人說道，他背上背著一把一人高的銀色巨劍，一雙琥珀色的眼睛充滿了焦慮。

　　風犽望著戰鬥中的兩人，沉思了一會苦澀說道，「你想我們有那實力介入這場戰鬥嗎？暫時先不要有任何舉動，不過還是保持警戒。」

　　就在他們思考對策的同時，不遠處的戰鬥越演越烈，有領域的加持，灰靈靠著超高的速度一次又一次躲過對方的攻擊，但是自己的攻擊也很難擊中對方，因為蒼煌的速度也不亞於他。

　　「裂炎之刃……」又一次，蒼煌的左手輕輕撫過刀身，冰冷徹骨的寒冰不在，取而代之的是炙熱高溫的火焰，「烈火燎原……」

　　蒼煌將炎之太刀用力砍向地板，頓時間，大火四起，融化了原本的冰霜，炙熱的高溫讓觀戰的風犽等人感到不適，彷彿空氣也都然燒了起來。

　　不過出乎意料的是，灰靈竟然沒有絲毫畏懼，手上的黑魔杖散發出驚人的能量波動，輕輕一揮就揮出滿天的風刃，而他也巧妙地隱身在撲天蓋地的風波刃中以及大火之中，一步步地靠近蒼煌。

　　「不要耍這種小聰明！」蒼煌冷哼一聲，手中的太刀對著前方的風火之中，將刀身快速地順時鐘轉動，一道複雜的七芒星魔法陣隨即出現在他面前，散發出一絲絲細細的黑色光束。

　　「死亡風暴〈DEATH　TEMPEST〉！」

　　冰冷的字句從蒼煌口中吐出，那些聚集在一起的光束紛紛匯聚到太刀上，接著他雙手持刀，從右上往左下狠狠地砍了下去，一道道銀黑色的光束遠遠地傳了出去，所過之處空氣一陣扭曲變形，那些夾雜在一起的風刃以及火焰紛紛凝結在空中，彷彿時間被靜止了一樣。

　　蒼煌左手放開，單手持刀，閃電般地地在前方橫劈，銀黑色的光束紛紛結晶化，並向四周爆散開來，而那些凝結在一起的風刃跟火焰紛紛煙消雲散，不過卻不見灰靈的蹤影！

　　「結束了！」灰靈的身影出現在蒼煌的身後，漆黑的黑魔杖高高舉起，準備揮下，不過對方竟然沒有絲毫震驚。

　　「比上不足，比下有餘。」蒼煌輕輕哼著，右手往上一翻，同時身體向左旋轉，將剛剛橫劈出去的姿勢給拉了回來，黑色太刀也順勢由右下向左上揮去，擋開了灰靈的長劍。

　　「再見……」不理會灰靈震驚的神情，蒼煌把刀舉到左耳後上方，頓時間，刀身閃爍著耀眼的黑光，「這才是真正的死亡風暴……」

　　蒼煌一個三百六十度的轉身，太刀由左方向右方橫劈，隨著他的旋轉，一道可怕的黑色光束從他腳下沖天而起，同時也向四面八方釋放出數目驚人且威力強大的黑色月牙，逼得風犽和其他老師們紛紛運起體內的力量來抵擋。

　　揚起的沙塵以及黑色的光芒遮住了眾人的視線，待他們看清楚後，紛紛震驚的說不出話來，只見灰靈站在離蒼煌十幾公尺遠的地方，雙手拄著黑魔杖站著，大口大口的喘氣，胸膛以及腹部上各有一道可怕的傷痕，鮮血直流。

　　「原來如此，在最後一刻往後跳開避開致命傷嗎……薑果然是老的辣阿‧‧‧‧‧‧」蒼煌靜靜地站在原地，他周圍五步內的地面都被破壞殆盡，甚至還冒著一絲絲的灰煙，右手上的太刀又恢復到最初的模樣，「不過也結束了……」
　　灰靈大口大口的喘氣，嘴角流出不少血絲，身上的能量波動大減，甚至連領域也都收了起來，情況對他來說極為不利！

　　「動手！」突然間，風犽一聲大吼，留下來的幾位老師們和他一起出手，同時衝向蒼煌，人還沒到就發出驚人的魔法或者犀利的劍氣。

　　面對朝他衝來的眾人，蒼煌舉起太刀，正想一舉殲滅他們時，一道身穿黑色長袍的身影突然憑空出現在他面前，左手輕輕地一揮，任何的攻擊還沒擊中他之前都已經化為烏有。

　　見到此幕的風犽等人立刻就停下腳步，謹慎地拉開距離，絲毫不敢大意，就連在另一邊的灰靈也一樣。

　　「忌妒（Envy）的騎士……你來做什麼？」蒼煌平靜地問著擋在眼前黑袍人，只見來者是一名年老的白狐獸人。

　　「是亞特拉斯要我來帶你回去的，他說這樣就夠了……」忌妒的騎士緩緩地說道，同時掃視一遍在場的人馬，「星藍帝國的國王親自駕到，那可真是榮幸阿……」

　　用神識探察對方體內磅礡的能量波動後，風犽冷汗直冒，領域巔峰！對方至少有著領域巔峰的可怕實力！不過他還是勇敢地往前站了一步，出聲喝道：「我不了解我父親跟你們有什麼恩怨，不過這樣濫殺就是你們流雲騎士團的作風嗎？」

　　「呵呵，那是令尊先干擾了群星的運作。」年老的狐獸人輕笑了幾聲，正打算繼續說下去時，卻被蒼煌制止。

　　「阿萊克斯，沒必要再說了，我們走吧。」蒼煌從狐獸人身後站了出來，一雙血紅之眼冷冷地注視著風犽，語氣不帶一絲感情，「這次就算了，算你們好運。」

　　把話說完後，蒼煌將刀給收回刀鞘內，正打算轉身離開時，卻傳來灰靈驚訝的叫喊聲：「阿萊克斯！真……真的是你嗎？」

　　「沒錯，是我。」阿萊克斯轉頭望向灰靈，那眼神充滿了恨意以及不甘，身後潔白的尾巴輕輕地搖了幾下，「現在還不是時候……下次再會了。」

　　「等等！咳咳！」灰靈似乎打算走上前去，但還沒等他跨出一步，卻劇烈地咳嗽起來，站都站不穩，一旁的風犽趕緊瞬身上前去查看父親的傷勢，幾名老師也紛紛上前關心。

　　蒼煌以及阿萊克斯最後再掃事一次風犽等人，接著身影便消失在原地，留下激戰後被破壞殆盡的荒野，以及身受重傷的灰靈。

待續。

----------


## 茶川翼

好激烈的戰鬥˙ˇ˙

看的小翼我熱血沸騰，也想跑進去打XD！？

蒼煌倒是還有點獸情味在。

有的時候會不顧周邊地直接大打出手呢！

灰靈這顆星也差不多要墜落了@@？

期待下一曲~

----------


## 天涯峋狼

出到七之曲了呀！

真是快～我都卡在第三章。

現在我也打好第四章嚕！

遲來回文～抱歉呀！

期待你的下一曲。

----------


## a70701111

蒼狼使用的刪節號在符號表裡面就有，不太需要這樣子點。
雖然基本上也是刪節號沒錯，但太長了……
呃……這麼快就進入戰鬥阿？
感覺挺突然性的？
招式的表現很精彩，因為是要角就多了一點華麗度XD。
果然是恐怖的人物，一個招式就讓一個擁有神威兵器的灰風倒了。話說蒼煌這等實力，如果說來個車輪戰不知道會怎樣呢？
下篇加油！
BY.小迪 2010/11/3

----------


## 逍月

呃，一次看完幾章XD
總覺得蒼文筆有進步，至少不向以前單調...
不過還是充斥著戰鬥畫面，情感上的描寫還是需要加油XD
就像當風犽得知父親身陷險境時雖然有提到著急無奈，卻略嫌不夠深刻。

然後，接下來就是月我的私心XD
感覺蒼煌不夠厚道阿！（喂）
好友重要的人...
如果月我在場的話大概會去擋下最後一刀吧，哈
不想看到好友難過的樣子...
可能是月我比較偏激吧，群星什麼的，不管多重要，一定比不上最重要的人！（笑）
就算是凱勒...還是希望成為一個為守護最重要的人的凱勒。（燦）
這樣寫下來月我可以去跟灰風結拜了～（誤）

----------


## kl122002

很久沒回蒼的文章了.  :Embarassed:  
蒼的文筆進步了很多, 一口氣讀完7章是很滿足(也吃力的說)
故事很好, 忠奸善惡的角色很充足. 
但依然是重筆在華麗的戰事, 如果也將這方法套用在一般場景會是非常好. 

另有一點覺得不足就是捉不住最佳的描寫點,
如蒼煌現身在高塔上一節, 你可多寫一點高塔上的氣氛, 外貌, 外景, 天氣之類.
大街又是否如士林夜市一樣?還是夜中的台大校園? 因為 "燈火通明", "繁榮"等在深夜的大城市是常見, 但因時間不同, 行人數量不同而造成很大感官差別.

而且如果 高塔是在 燈火通明的夜市, 照亮主角的是燈光(由下而上), 而非星光.

相信這細節上東西是可以改善, 使描寫方面全面.   :Very Happy:

----------


## 紅峽青燦

天哪
太強了
蒼煌吃了什麼
竟然連灰靈都打過了
太可怕了
要是世界上的壞人都這麼強不就完了

不過有個錯字喔
蒼大
這句

就在他以為即將得手之時，映入他眼裡的卻是一把黑色的長劍，趕緊向上方''月"去，在千鈞一髮之際躲開了劍擊。

是躍吧?


話說太刀是啥啊

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to青背：

蒼煌可沒吃什麼禁藥喔(笑

那是實力~實力~(遭滅

to kl122002：

感謝捧場，一次k完七章~辛苦你啦

你的建議我收下了。

to月~

謝謝你的稱讚啦~

情感方面我會再努力的...

每個人想守護的東西都不同嘎XD

TO小迪

刪節號部分已經改好了。

倒下的是灰靈不是灰風阿= ="

灰風VS蒼煌還要很後面才有~

車輪戰，或許我會安排呢~

TO天峋

嗯~一起加油吧><

TO翼

獸情味阿XDD

畢竟蒼煌不是殺人機器嘎~

請以上各位期待下一曲。

----------


## 靜炎

啊！我來啦……！（碰！）（急急跑來，結果被小石頭給絆倒了！）（爬起來喘氣）喝……喝……我來遲了。
這次第七章晚看了，剛剛才看完。該說的，都被小迪、月跟kl122002說完了，炎也不知道該說什麼了。
啊！對了！看到紅峽青背的回文後，想到了一個問題。
紅峽青背沒看過阿蒼以前的作品，所以他不知道太刀是什麼，所以就給了炎一個提醒。
蒼煌一開始出場戰鬥時，是以漆黑的狼人身、赤紅的雙眼及兩把黑槍出場。這給沒看過舊作品的讀者，留下了蒼煌拿雙槍的印象。但蒼煌這次拿的盡然是把太刀？這就有點說不過去了吧！
阿蒼，你說呢？（睜大了眼，疑視。機…………）

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO靜炎

嗯嗯，阿炎說的蒼我了解了

一些設定蒼我會在下一曲寫出來，包括太刀。

感謝捧場，請等待下一曲。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

八之曲：天山驚變

*沉靜心思，閉上雙眼，用心靈去感應。世界將因你而轉動。
自然的吟唱聲響起之際，世界將走向光明。月空‧萊斯林克*。

姓名：月空‧萊斯林克
年齡：２３
特徵：一名有著雪白毛髮的狼獸人，個性文靜少言，愛好閱讀，一名極有天份的魔法師。
-------------------------------------------------------

　　星藍帝國境內的聖傑拉爾學院院長室，灰靈半昏半醒地躺倒在長椅上，身旁年邁的狐獸人亞洛斯正在幫他治療傷勢。

　　而風犽則是憂心忡忡地在房間內走來走去，臉色凝重，似乎在思考某些事情，另外幾名白袍老者也都擔心地看著灰靈。

　　「風犽，這究竟是怎麼回事？」一名年老的虎獸人困惑地問著走來走去的國王陛下，「二長老怎麼會傷得這麼重？」

　　聞言，風犽嘆了口氣，開始解釋起整件事情的來龍去脈，幾名老者越聽越眉頭深鎖，臉色也越來越沉重。

　　「簡直放肆！那個目中無人的小子！」聽完風犽的敘述後，一名毛髮已經漸漸轉白的黑狼人憤怒地說道，握者柺杖的手氣得顫抖，「打從五年前的凱傑拉爾事件就該發布通緝令的，對那種小鬼根本不需要手下留情！」

　　「好了，瑞爾斯，你在這大吼大叫有什麼用呢？」另一名年邁的銀貓獸人無奈地說道，「通緝令教廷早就發佈了，可是這五年來又有誰掌握到他的行蹤呢？」

　　這番話讓在場的眾人都陷入一陣沉默，瑞爾斯雖然想反駁，但是卻也無法如願，畢竟連星羅大陸上勢力屬一屬二的光明教廷都找不到蒼煌的下落，自從五年前的事件，他似乎從大陸上蒸發了一樣，直到今晚，才現身於星藍帝國，而且竟然是來擊殺灰靈！

　　「不過，我實在也沒想到，當年敗在灰靈手上的阿萊克斯竟然也加入了流雲騎士團……」年邁的虎獸人緩緩說道，雙眼中盡是擔憂，「這才是讓我最擔心的，各位都知道，他的實力不亞於灰靈阿……」

　　「哼！阿萊克斯那個敗類！當初就該殺了他的！」聽到阿萊克斯這四個字，瑞爾斯又忍不住爆發出來，渾身顫抖，「這種事情傳出去，我們星藍帝國的面子都丟光了！」

　　「夠了……」正當銀貓獸人準備開口時，一道極為虛弱且嘶啞的聲音傳來，身受重傷的灰靈不知道何時已經睜開雙眼，正吃力的想坐起身來，「你們在這邊爭論下去又有什麼用呢？」

　　「二長老！您的身體……」亞洛斯伸手按在灰靈的胸膛上，口中不停地呢喃咒語，一道綠光將可怕的傷口給團團圍住，緩緩地治療著，「請您先躺下來吧，不然傷口又會裂開的。」

　　面對亞洛斯的反應，灰靈感激地點點頭，不過還是在長椅上坐起身來，一雙藍色的眼睛透露出疲憊的目光。

　　「瑞爾斯，你都一大把年紀了，還是擔任七長老的職位。」灰靈緩慢地說道，「你就不能穩重點嗎？你當初也是因為這麼衝動才會被阿萊克斯給廢掉了一身聖階的修為……」

　　「好了，二長老，不用再提起這件事情……」虎獸人趕緊說道，同時看了黑狼人一眼，「瑞爾斯他也是很為國家著想的，您就別怪他了……」

　　「這我當然知道，我跟他認識這麼久了……」灰靈點點頭說道，目光又望向了黑狼人，「我不是在責怪你，只是……」

　　「我知道，灰靈，不用再說了。」瑞爾斯拄著枴杖往前走了一步，臉上盡是不甘心以及疲倦的神情，使他看起來更加蒼老，而剛剛的憤怒已經蕩然無存，「當初我被阿萊克斯給廢掉修為，現在你又被那個叫蒼煌的小子給重傷，這叫我怎麼忍的下這口氣？」

　　看看衰老的瑞爾斯，一旁的貓獸人趕緊上前拍肩安慰著：「阿萊克斯那傢伙遲早會遭到報應的，你就別在去在意那件事情了……」

　　瑞爾斯點點頭，接著安靜下來，等著灰靈或者其他人發言。

　　「風犽，我遇襲的事情除了長老們外，不要給其他人知道，包括灰風在內。」灰靈咳嗽了幾聲，嚇得一旁的亞洛斯趕緊上前察看，「亞洛斯，你們也趕快連絡大長老，星藍帝國……不，整個星羅大陸都面臨可怕的危機，流雲騎士團的實力遠遠超乎我們的想像。」

　　灰靈此話一出，在場的風犽以及老者們紛紛震驚得說不出話來，房間內又陷入一片沉默，直到灰靈的咳嗽聲響起才打破寧靜。

　　「父親，你因為使用星之術消耗大量力量，會輸給全盛時期的蒼煌也不能怪你……」風犽上前安撫道，「要是你沒有使用星之術的話，他是不可能打贏你的。」

　　「不，你錯了，不管我的力量是不是在全盛時期，結果都不會改變，我現在還能跟你們說話只能算我運氣好……」灰靈嘆了口氣，顯得更加疲憊和蒼老，「你沒跟他交手過，不了解他真正的可怕之處……」

　　說到這裡，灰靈又是一陣咳嗽，衰老的身軀顫抖著，一旁的亞洛斯又施展了治療術，希望能讓他好點。

　　「和他交手時，我完全掌握不到他的實力究竟在哪……」灰靈邊回想邊說著，「他的雙眼是無盡的黑暗，深邃的彷彿永無止盡……」

　　院長室內又陷入一陣沉默，接著風犽才開口出聲，語氣雖然冷靜，但仍然流露出一絲不安，「我知道了，我會加強國內的防禦工作，亞洛斯長老，這一陣子麻煩你照顧我父親了。」

　　亞洛斯點點頭，揚手又是一道綠色的光圈，竭盡所能地治療二長老，而他也不忘提醒道：「你們不用擔心二長老，這段期間學院的事務我會負責打理，瑞爾斯，現在快要進入冬天了，請你要好好保重身體，有任何不適一定要立刻來找我。」

　　瑞爾斯點點頭，眼中充滿了感激：「我會的，謝謝你關心。」

　　迅速地分配好工作後，風犽便和其他長老離開院長室內，留下二長老灰靈以及亞洛斯。

　　「灰靈，你現在感覺如何？」亞洛斯難掩擔心地再次問道，「傷口應該沒什麼大礙了，但是內傷……」

　　「現在是感覺好多了……內傷的話就讓時間來治癒吧……」灰靈勉強地一笑，即使身受重傷也不改他的幽默，「有你在我身邊，任何傷勢都沒關係的……」

　　「你就多休息少說笑吧……」亞洛斯無奈地笑道，儘管和灰靈認識這麼久，他還是有點難適應他的個性，不過他還是繼續幫這位老夥伴治療。

　　灰靈身受重傷必須安心休養，另一方面，蒼煌則是和灰靈的老朋友阿萊克斯一起回到遺忘廢墟內，兩人漫步走在陰暗的長廊，兩旁由水泥和磚塊構成的牆壁上，每個十公尺就插著一根火把，而長廊上方也有陰暗的水晶燈。

　　「你身上那把就是「神威兵器」七之刀劍中的葵紋獵閻祈‧滅神刀吧？」阿萊克斯緩緩地問道，語氣輕鬆自然。

　　「這是我父親留下來的刀……」蒼煌看都不看阿萊克斯一眼，簡短地回答，接著又說，「不過我想你應該早就知道我還擁有七之刀劍中的血之一文字‧血犽劍，對吧？」

　　聞言，阿萊克斯輕笑了幾聲，接著開口：「那當然，神威兵器只要距離接近都會產生共鳴，不管是七之刀劍、八之王鏈或者是三之魔杖，甚至二之長槍，都會互相感應。」

　　「我滿想知道的是，灰靈究竟是從哪裡得到七之刀劍中的黑魔杖的……」蒼煌在一扇門前停下腳步問道，這是他回到遺忘廢墟後第一次正眼望著阿萊克斯，「而你擁有的三之魔杖中的引路者，又是在哪獲得的？」

　　阿萊克斯笑了笑，伸手推開了門，做出了請的手勢，接著才開口回答：「這可是一段有趣的故事，有機會再讓你知道吧，我們先去見你爺爺吧。」

　　蒼煌點點頭，率先踏入門內，裡頭是一座寬廣的大廳，兩旁有著高聳的紅色柱子，中間鋪著紅色長地毯，大廳深處的高腳椅上，坐著一名年邁的狼人。

　　「你們回來啦……」年邁狼人開口說道，話語間夾雜著一絲威壓，他的雙眼深邃，給人一種高深莫測的感覺，「蒼煌，我先跟你說聲抱歉，在你打得正火熱的時候把你叫回來。」

　　「沒關係的，爺爺。」蒼煌搖搖頭，邁步走向他的爺爺，「特地請阿萊克斯把我叫回來，有什麼事嗎？」

　　「有一個組織想跟我們聯盟，目標是取得所有神威兵器，身為團長的你就麻煩跑一趟啦。」年邁狼人慈祥地笑了笑，接著說道，「不過那組織中有人類也有獸人，你應該不會介意吧？」

　　蒼煌沉默了一會，出聲答道：「我不介意，那組織的背景呢？首領又是誰？」

　　「這就是有趣的地方了……」年邁狼人伸出右手在虛空中晃了晃，一張白紙憑空出現在他手中，接著他再次搖晃著手，白紙飄浮到蒼煌手中，「雖然在F.I.O的通緝名單上只是個B級的組織，但是真正的實力卻不簡單。」

　　「披著羊皮的狼是嗎？」蒼煌飛快地瀏覽過後，淡淡一笑，「有意思，那我就照對方提的會面時間去見見他們好了，阿萊克斯，你要跟我一起去嗎？」

　　「這是我的榮幸。」阿萊克斯微微低頭恭敬地說道，接著他抬頭望向年邁狼人，「亞特拉斯，我就陪你孫子走一趟囉。」

　　被稱為亞特拉斯的老狼人點點頭，揮手示意兩人退下，不過就在蒼煌走到門口時，他卻突然開口說道，「蒼煌，你以前的夥伴也將前往日耀帝國，需不需要我吩咐貪婪跟淫慾兩位騎士注意一下？」

　　「不，不用了，如果他們挺不過這關，那也是他們的命運……」蒼煌冷漠地說道，「屆時我們只要回收王鏈就行了……」

　　語畢，蒼煌便離開了大廳，阿萊克斯也隨之跟上，大廳內又只剩下亞特拉斯一人，只見他望向一旁的窗口，凝視著滿天星辰，若有所思。

　　隔天一早，戒備森嚴的F.I.O總部內，白牙和他的小組成員已經準備好裝備，等待著傳送魔法陣的開起。

　　片刻過後，他們便踏進傳送魔法陣，來到了星羅大陸北方寒冷的日耀帝國，和位於南方的星藍帝國不同的是，這裡的建築物屋頂已是佈滿冰冷的白雪。

　　「天阿，冷死我了！」灰風冷得只打哆嗦，趕緊套上灰色的斗篷，一旁的月空則是無奈地搖搖頭。

　　「早就跟你說過這邊跟星藍帝國不一樣了，真不知道你腦袋裡想什麼？」白牙走上前輕敲了灰風的額頭一下，「我們先去找委託人吧。」

　　一旁的卡爾拼命地忍笑，不過當他看到灰風的斗篷底下露出一截他沒見過的黑色刀鞘時，他困惑地問道：「灰風，你什麼時候開始拿刀了？」

　　「這個阿……這是太刀，比一般的武士刀和長劍略微長一點，這是那傢伙最擅長的武器……」灰風意味深長地解釋著，「雖然速度上是太刀比較慢點，可是照他的熟練度……他使用太刀時的速度甚至不亞於長劍跟武士刀……」

　　卡爾和月空對看一眼，默默地點點頭，他們都知道灰風口中的「他」指的是誰，就連走在前方的白牙臉色也沉了下來，不過他們四人還是穿梭於人群之中，朝著目的地前進。

　　日耀帝國位於星羅大陸北方，非常靠近北部的冰川，所以冬天都來的較早，因此路上的行人都穿著厚重的斗篷，而那些做著例行性巡邏工作的士兵也都在鎧甲外面罩上一件禦寒用的衣物。

　　整個街道佈滿了白雪，兩旁店家的屋頂也都白花花的一片，而白雪似乎沒有停止的意思，依舊不停的下著，雖然帶來些許不便，但眼前的景象卻又相當美麗動人。

　　而和星藍帝國不同的是，兩旁的商店賣著一些在南方極少看到的日常用品，例如：用十顆火系魔法晶石組成的取暖用魔法陣、鑲崁著小型火系晶石的大衣、外套……等等。

　　這些少見的東西讓灰風一行開了不少眼界，平時極為節儉的月空也忍不住幫大家買了大衣等禦寒用品。

　　「哇，月空，你買這麼多不怕花光你這一個月的薪水嗎？」一旁的灰風看了差點暈倒，就連卡爾也一臉驚訝地看著手上大包小包的月空，只見他依舊滿臉笑容地繼續大血拼。

　　「沒有阿，老師說可以報公帳阿……」月空不以為然地丟出這一句話，讓他的兩名同學當場愣在原地，似乎受到不少驚訝，隨後他們兩人才對看一眼，互相咬耳朵，終於明白是怎麼一回事。

　　而這時白牙正好回過頭來，看到緊緊靠在一起，正在竊竊私語的兩人，立刻一臉困惑地問道：「你們兩個哪時候感情變那麼好了？」

　　此話一出，灰風和卡爾立刻馬上分開，而此時的月空已經將戰利品給收進空間戒指內，四人才繼續往日耀帝國的國務院前進。

　　來到國務院後，白牙將先前收到的委託單給櫃檯後方女貓獸人查看，還順便給對方一個迷死人的笑容，讓對方的雙眼幾乎都快蹦出愛心來，而另一名服務人員也對白牙猛眨眼。

　　最後白牙拿到四張天藍色水晶卡，帶著灰風三人走上了右手邊的樓梯，上到了四樓，長廊的地板上撲著華麗的紅色地毯，兩旁每個幾公尺就在牆壁上鑲崁著取暖用的魔法陣，天花板則是用水晶燈來照明。

　　白牙帶著他們走到底之後，接著左轉，很快的就來到院長室門口，他伸手敲了敲之後，便開門走進去。

　　只見裡頭是一間雅房，右邊是高大的書架以及滿滿的書籍和公文捲，左邊則是會客用的沙發以及桌子，正中間則是一組由上等橡木做成的辦公桌椅組。

　　「歡迎你們，來自南方的客人。」日耀帝國的國務院院長，是一名上了年紀的白狐獸人，帶著一副無框的方型老花眼鏡，身穿鑲著金邊的藍色長袍，「請各位叫我夜雪就行了。」

　　「夜雪先生，我是星藍帝國的白牙，這幾位是我的小隊隊員，依序是灰風、月空、卡爾，很榮幸能為貴國服務。」白牙上前簡單地介紹眾人給老狐獸人認識，但對方卻只是笑笑地揮揮手，示意他方坐下。

　　「需要來熱飲嗎？初次來北方應該不太適應吧？」夜雪隨意地坐在眾人對面，接著轉頭望像灰風，「想必這位一定就是大陸上最強的領域魔劍師─灰靈的孫子灰風吧？長得可真像你祖父。」

　　「領域魔劍師？我爺爺他才只是聖階魔導師而已。」灰風有點愣住，以為對方認錯人了，不過夜雪只是笑笑，緩緩地解釋起來。

　　「唉，這說來有點丟臉，我跟你爺爺早在六十五年前就認識了，當時我們都只有二十歲出頭，當年的新秀大賽，我們日耀帝國可是在冠軍賽被你們給慘電，五戰全敗，當時的隊長可是你爺爺。」夜雪一邊回憶一邊說道，「雖然他表面上看起來是修煉魔法的魔導師沒錯，不過他其實是魔武雙修的魔劍師。」

　　除了白牙之外，其餘的人紛紛大吃一驚，就連和灰靈最親密的灰風也不知道，他爺爺竟然是名魔劍師，而且已經修練到領域強者的境界。

　　「他很少動手的，聽說他當上長老之後，就很少了，也難怪你們會這麼驚訝。」夜雪用手摸著自己的白鬍鬚說道，「進入重點吧，內容你們大概都明白了，不過有些細節只能當面說。」

　　「請您直說重點吧。」白牙點點頭說道。

　　「其實失蹤的那隻巡邏隊，有另外的任務在身。」夜雪緩緩地說道，接著他看了看白牙，又望向灰風，「我們這次派出一個十人小隊，全都至少有大劍師以及大魔法師以上的實力，領隊的人則是有劍皇巔峰的實力，而他們這次任務主要是保護神威兵器中的水之王鏈。」

　　這番話一出，白牙和灰風立刻對看一眼，已經明白事情的嚴重程度，水之王鏈的出現，意味著不少事情，而那個組織也有可能牽涉在內。

　　「水之王鏈是由皇達斯帝國的一組科學家在天山發現的，所以根據各國簽訂的條約，由第一個發現者所屬的國家擁有，而他們也請求我們幫忙協助守護。」夜雪繼續說道，「他們預計一個月後會派人來接收水之王鏈。」

　　「不過為什麼不乾脆讓你們的小隊帶那群科學家連同王鏈回國內呢？」白牙很快的就找到矛盾點，「這樣安全性會比較高吧？」

　　「這就是問題點了，我們派出去的巡邏隊伍在跟那群科學家見面後，就再也沒有消息，這也是我希望你們幫忙的地方。」夜雪的臉色沉了一點，「可以的話，希望你們等等就出發，會給你們一些需要的東西。」

　　白牙點點頭，接著起身，而夜雪也站起身來，兩人互相握了手，接著說道：「交給我們吧，我們每隔一段時間會傳消息回來，如果真的毫無音訊，請你立刻再派人支援，順便通知星藍帝國。」

　　「我會的，請你們放心吧。」夜雪真誠地點點頭，接著說道，「請你們一定要小心，我有種不太好的感覺……」

　　白牙再次向對方點頭示意後，帶著灰風三人離開院長室，到櫃檯領取夜雪提供的裝備後，出發前往天山。

　　通往先前巡邏小隊駐紮的路上，山中不時可以看到一些低階魔獸，而越往山上走，溫度越來越低，而出現的魔獸也越來越強，不過大部分中高階魔獸都是直接離去，因此白牙一行人很快的就抵達目的地──一個臨時駐紮營地。

　　「還殘留著血腥味……」灰風嗅了嗅空氣後說道，「看來他們是遭到一群魔獸的攻擊。」
　　「灰風、卡爾，你們去四周檢查一下，看有沒有任何具有危險性的魔獸。」白牙很快的就下達命令，接著對月空說道，「我們進去看看有沒有生還者吧。」

　　月空點點頭，抬起右手，掌心向上，接著低聲呢喃幾句，一頭頭由水系魔法元素形成的藍色迷你小狼就出現在他的手中，接著便四下散開。

　　很快的，月空和白牙就找到七名身上傷痕累累的獸人，而白牙表明身分後，月空也開始幫他們治療。

　　「你們其他隊員呢？還有那些科學家以及水之王鏈現在在哪？」白牙問著一名年輕的黑狼人。

　　「隊長帶他們先撤離了，我們是留下來斷後的。」黑狼人的語氣顯得有點無奈，「不過當我們清理完這邊的魔獸，隊長那邊卻一直沒有回應，而我們也受了傷，實在無法去找他們……」

　　「他們是往哪裡走呢？」白牙繼續追問，只見黑狼人眉頭一皺，似乎正在努力回憶著。

　　「隊長他們是往東邊走去的，那裏是那群科學家原本的駐紮地。」另一名大腿有很嚴重的咬傷的棕熊獸人說道，「可以的話你們快去找隊長他們吧，不用擔心我們。」

　　其他負傷的獸人也紛紛出聲同意，白牙稍微思考了一下，而灰風和卡爾這時也剛好回來。

　　「好吧，卡爾你和月空負責照顧他們，另外也立即聯絡日耀帝國。」白牙迅速地下令，「我和灰風就去找那群科學家們，如果明天清晨我們都沒消息，就來找我們。」

　　灰風三人紛紛點頭同意，接著卡爾到附近設立一些簡單的防護結界，月空則是繼續治療著受傷的士兵們，白牙和灰風則是啟程往東邊走去，準備尋找下落不明的巡邏隊隊長以及科學家們。

　　白牙離開前順手在臨時駐紮地周圍在佈下一層加強版的結界，以防月空和卡爾被大群魔獸或者盜匪偷襲。

　　兩人迅速地朝東邊走著，一路上不停的用神識探查周遭的環境，最後他們終於來到一座小型的營地內，範圍不大，但四周都有簡易的木牆，上方都刻意削成非常尖銳，以便阻止魔獸從上方入侵，營地內則有兩棟水泥蓋成的堅固建築物，但是卻沒看到任何士兵和科學家。

　　「灰風，你搜索右邊兩棟屋子，我搜索左邊，之後就到這會合。」白牙對著灰風說道，見他點點頭後，兩人立刻分開往不同的方向走去。

　　灰風很快的就來到右邊的水泥房子前，他伸手握住門把，試著轉動，很輕鬆地就開了，裡頭一片昏暗，不過隱約看出是一個會客廳，之後則是一條長廊，長廊盡頭似乎又有分支。

　　「真有點像迷宮阿……」灰風皺了皺眉頭，接著左手一伸，一把收在銀灰色劍鞘內的長劍出現在他手中，接著他將禦寒用的大衣拖掉，收進空間戒指內，並把長劍掛在腰際，以便在狹窄的空間內也能迅速迎敵，「應該是用不到太刀吧……」

　　灰風伸手摸了摸背上的太刀刀柄，並往前方的灰暗長廊走去，接著右轉，來到一個像是儲藏室的房間，他開門看了看後，便關上往另一頭走去。

　　左邊的長廊兩旁每個幾步就有一個插放火把的支架，不過此時火把是熄滅的，灰風很快的就來到盡頭，接著再右轉，又看到另一扇門，他在門前停了一會，接著便開門進去，裡頭很暗，但空間似乎滿大的。

　　他小心翼翼地走了進去，每一步都特別謹慎小心，等到眼睛適應黑暗後，他打量著周遭的環境，幾張大型的桌子，桌上似乎放著一些研究報告以及一些瓶瓶罐罐。

　　接著一聲聲響吸引了他的注意，尖銳的狼耳朵輕輕晃動了幾下，他發現聲音是從房間最裡面的一扇鐵門後面發出的，他緩緩走向鐵門，慢慢得他就聽出那是什麼聲音，那是有人在說話的聲音！

　　「有人在裡面嗎？」灰風隔著鐵門問道，而裡頭似乎傳了一些焦急的話語聲，其中也夾雜著幾聲虛弱的咳嗽聲。

　　灰風立刻就打開門鎖進入，而映入眼裡的情況讓他瞬間呆愣在原地，「這是怎麼回事？」

　　不過還沒等他反應過來，一道人影突然出現在他後方，接下來灰風只感到後腦一陣巨痛，眼前一黑便昏了過去。

　　接著原本灰風進來的門打開了，幾道人影出現在門口，其中一人身上還扛著一個東西，隱隱約約地看出那是一名狼獸人。

　　「想不到竟然還有雜魚在……」一道較為低沉的聲音說道。

　　「看來是獸人那邊的援兵吧，這兩個大概是來尋找的……」另一個沉穩的聲音說道，「不過這兩人的身分都不簡單阿，該怎麼處理呢？」

　　「把他們身上的所有武器、包括空間戒指那些都拿走。」一個略為高大的身影說著，他的雙眼是美麗的天藍色，「接著就照之前那三名獸人一樣的方式處理，千萬不能讓他們逃走。」

　　高大男子說完話後便轉身離開，而扛著白牙的那人以及襲擊灰風的人則是開始聽令行事。

　　而在此時，遠在數千里之外的一座堅固堡壘內，象徵光明教廷的銀白十字旗正在城堡上方飄揚著，不過此時城內卻是鋒火四起，到處都是燒焦的建築物，滿地都是慘不忍睹的屍體，血流成河。

　　而在城內中央的一座噴水池上，一名身穿黑色大衣，但是卻裸露出結實上半身的金髮刺蝟頭男子坐在上方，身旁還插了把血紅色的巨劍，而他似乎正在眺望著遠方。

　　「憤怒（Anger）的騎士，看來你的任務完成了。」一名半透明的身影突然詭異地出現在金髮男子面前，一雙血紅色的瞳孔打量著周圍，「我需要你跟我跑一個地方，所以快回來吧。」

　　「是老大阿，我幹了一整晚，好不容易才殺光這裡所有的人，就不能放個假嗎？」金髮男子站起身來說道。

　　「很快就會的。」半透明的身影緩緩說道，接著他看了一眼金髮男子身後飄揚的光明教廷銀色十字旗，「臨走前把那教堂給拆了。」

　　「真是麻煩，早知道一起拆了……」金髮男子用手抓了抓頭髮，接著用單手舉起巨劍，在頭上揮了一圈，一聲爆喝後，閃電般地砍向地面。

　　轟……

　　一聲巨響後，不遠處的教堂立刻崩塌了下來，銀白十字旗最後也埋在一片瓦礫底下，而落下的石塊更是砸爛了一些屍體，鮮血腦漿四溢。

　　「好了，回去了。」金髮男子輕鬆地將巨劍扛在肩膀上，便和半透明的身影一同消失在原地，而他留下的除了是滿地屍體和破碎瓦礫外，還有一道深不可測的巨大裂縫，一路通向教堂之處……


待續。

----------


## kl122002

這是一上篇的繼續, 
可見事實上灰靈是一個很能忍痛的老頭. (蒼 : 再打過!)
而現在又有一個強人現身了, 看似灰風又再進入危機.

蒼大的手法比上一篇進步了, 四周的環境比以前明顯和清晰化
看上去令人物的活動不局限在某種一個相似的地方.

(下方是純感覺 :Smile: 
白牙有一點像自己筆下某F字頭角色的性格, 
如果他 (也即是我筆下), 他一定還在櫃檯與貓女們繼續調情, 
直至出了大事才勉強動身.XD

----------


## 逍月

七之刀劍有哪些呢，真好奇。XDD
這篇應該是屬於過渡期，所以內容比較平淡一些，當然這不是缺點啦！
因為是過渡篇，所以就期待下篇囉！哈

然後，蒼兒說好的惡搞咧？XDD

----------


## 茶川翼

嘿欸……

神威兵器有好多種呀！

那位白牙該不會是色哥哥吧XD?

看來灰風又遇上麻煩的事情了

期待下曲~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO小翼：

白牙哪是色哥哥XD

小心被白牙砍成兩半~(遭滅

TO月：

惡搞阿，下篇就有啦，因為時間問題(被打

也不算上是惡搞啦XDD

TO kl122002：

感謝誇獎。

基本上修練到領域強者後，身心都會經過強化

所以忍耐力一定會比一般人好XD

而對一般人來說足以致死的傷害，在領域強者上頂多重傷而已吧

EX：灰靈身上的。

F字頭的角色XD

那就只有那位啦~

請期待下一曲。

----------


## kl122002

重新審看了自己的文章一次, 
發現自己的那篇也不自覺地用了強化設定.  :Embarassed:  

這是我在寫F字頭的角色的要點, 或許對你的白牙有一些幫助:

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    1.存在的目的是為了一反永遠敵我衣態;
2.敗戰巳是家常便飯, 大勝是的比中了頓獎;
3. 最重要要 : 自己的能力己得別人認同, 所以已不在意. 他最在意的, 或許是別人擁有的能力.    
    


容許我在小迪的回文後補一點:
職業太多, 好幾次幾乎混了. 
我想, 文中有必要更區立各者差異,
 比如醫生和大法師間關係, 醫生眼中只有病了的大法師, 而生病的大法師除了巫醫外就是向醫生求助, 雖事實上大法師可以自我修練康複.
但這法則要避免越界, 否則讀者看上來醫生和大法師是可以互選一, 造成形象失平.

----------


## a70701111

這篇的職業還是令我乍舌。
不管看了幾篇，職業面我還是無法完全記住。
只能偶爾翻翻前篇來幫助記憶。
一波未平一波又起……就是這樣吧XD。
不過就遺傳性來說，果然是年輕前途可畏阿。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to小迪：

職業是嗎@@"

蒼我會注意的，日後幾曲會更進一步將職業給分類開來

或許也會丟上設定吧XD

TO kl122002：

瞭解了，感謝建議阿，職業部分我會寫得清楚些。

----------


## 紅峽青燦

原來太刀是這玩意兒

白牙和灰風都被抓住了
真是危險啊
蠻擔心的

話說日耀帝國
叫做日耀
卻比星藍冷?

----------


## 冥月

啊咧……（在空間裂縫中探頭
嗯嗯……
我到底落下了幾章……
咦咦…下次得定個空間坐標了= =
於是~
加油吧~
該說的前面的各位都說了……（印個爪印 鑽回去消失

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

九之曲：聯盟

當冰火在掌心纏繞，當雷電於身邊環繞，毀滅的詠唱開始之際，我的力量將化為猛獸，清除一切障礙，革新世界。─貪婪的騎士─銀月‧萊斯林克。

姓名：銀月‧萊斯林克
年齡：２６
特徵：擁有白色毛髮的狼人，月空的哥哥，個性冷靜、沉默少言，從小就為了修練而離開家鄉星藍帝國，後來音訊全無，再次現身時已是流雲十字騎士團中的一位騎士。
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

　　莊嚴神聖的光明教廷聖城內的氣派教堂內，高高在上的教皇巴洛克正坐在雕琢精緻的高腳椅上聽著眾多主教的報告。

　　「位於羅瑞亞公國的教堂已經確定被摧毀，另外南方的拉斯多城也被敵人攻陷，沒有任何生還者。」一名白髮蒼蒼的紅衣大主教看著手上的一片魔法水晶說道，臉色相當驚慌且不安。

　　「亞美斯帝國北方的薩洛爾城也被人攻陷，城內所有人都被屠殺殆盡。」另一名黑髮的中年紅衣大主教說道，「陛下，這是非常明顯的挑釁行為，這會嚴重影響到我們教廷的聲譽。」

　　教皇巴洛克臉色凝重地沉思著，接著威嚴地開口說道：「古洛德，你的看法如何？」

　　「我認為我們應該給獸人的三個帝國施加些壓力，畢竟流雲騎士團的首領是名狼人，而造成二十二年前的迷霧小鎮悲劇的也是狼人。」中年的紅衣大主教緩緩說道，「另外五年前的凱傑拉爾大主教事件，兇手幾乎可以確定是騎士團的首領，因此有必要再次詢問星藍帝國，讓他們交出所有和兇手有關的人。」

　　「但是他們不可能這樣乖乖交出人的。」巴洛克簡潔有力地答道，「根據以前的調查報告顯示，星藍帝國的王子，也是風之王──灰風‧克勞斯和騎士團的首領曾經是同學……」

　　「陛下，我想這點是可行的，我們在F.I.O內的人回報說，灰風已經前往北方的羅斯帝國出任務，或許我們可以派幾名紅衣主教，甚至白袍樞機主教前去找他，從他口中問出關於騎士團團長的情報。」白髮蒼蒼的紅衣大主教出聲附和，「騎士團的行徑令人髮指，絕對有必要將他們一網打盡，我們可以以此向五大帝國甚至是暗黑魔法協會要求出兵幫忙。」

　　「好，就這麼辦，派一名白袍樞機主教以及四名紅衣主教去找灰風‧克勞斯。」巴洛克點點頭，迅速的下令，「另外也派人通知五大帝國以及暗黑魔法協會，準備召開大集會。」

　　兩名紅衣大主教立刻領命而去，寬廣氣派的教堂內頓時又剩下教皇一人，而他閉目沉思一會後，緩緩地開口叫道：「偉德，我們盟友允諾的東西準備好沒有？」

　　只見教堂角落的一個陰暗處，一名身穿黑色長袍、謀士打扮的中年男子緩緩步出，恭敬地說道，「報告陛下，那東西已經完成，現在正在試驗階段，我相信很快就能廣泛生產且運用。」

　　「很好，記得到時候給他們一筆豐厚的謝禮。」巴洛克點點頭，雙眼閃過一抹寒光，接著他便拂袖離去，消失在後方的暗門內。

　　與此同時，與莊嚴神聖的教廷聖城形成鮮明對比的一處破舊廢墟中，三道身影正敏捷地穿梭在狹窄的街道與巷弄之間。

　　他們的腳步如同蜻蜓點水般迅速，且不留下任何痕跡，一些閒晃的流浪漢或者是貧民幾乎只看到眼前閃過三道黑影，覺得自己只是眼花罷了。

　　三道身影很快的就來到一棟略顯破舊的大樓內，領頭的一名年輕的黑狼獸人很快地就推開門走了進去，身後的兩人也前後跟上。

　　「歡迎光臨，我們未來的新盟友！」最後的金髮男子才剛把門關上，裡頭就傳來一道喜悅的中年男子聲音，接著，從黑暗處中緩緩走出一名有著金色雙眼的黑豹獸人，身上穿著及地的灰色長袍，「我是克拉夫，血色誓約組織的首領，敢問你們的大名？」

　　「蒼煌，流雲十字騎士團團長。」黑狼獸人冰冷地說出自己的姓名和頭銜，接著他介紹自己此行的同伴，「這位是阿萊克斯，另一位則是神武。」

　　名叫克拉夫的黑豹獸人點點頭，揮手示意幾名手下也都現身，「這位是傑爾，然後是凱拉斯，最後這位是炎犽……」

　　克拉夫一一介紹他的手下，傑爾是一名銀髮的青年人類，有些輕浮，凱拉斯是一名壯碩的虎獸人，炎犽則是是一名有著翠綠色雙眼的壯年紅髮男子，給人沉穩的感覺。

　　「龍族？我真是驚訝。」阿萊克斯略顯驚訝地望著名叫炎犽的男子，神識強大的他很快的就察覺出對方真正的身分。

　　「真是厲害，沒錯，炎犽是火龍一族的龍，不過因為一些原因而被放逐。」克拉夫高興地說道，側身做出請的手勢，「好啦，我們到裡面進入正題吧。」

　　蒼煌點點頭，跟著克拉夫等人進入一間幽暗的密室內，裡頭有點寬敞，但光線略於昏暗，但不至於完全看不清。

　　「我希望我們兩個組織聯手取得所有神威兵器，之後再進行分配的工作。」待蒼煌他們進入便關上門後，克拉夫直接了當地說著，「當然已經有主人的神威兵器則不在範圍之內，我所說的主人是我們兩組織中的人，其餘之外都是我們要奪取的對象。」

　　「沒問題，我們只要八之王鏈就行了，其他的都給你們，這條件同意嗎？」蒼煌點點頭，很快地說出自己的條件，「另外我們雙方都必須互相提供情報，但是無權指揮對方的人，除了一些低層的人員除外。」

　　克拉夫和他的手下交換了一下眼神，便點點頭答應，對著蒼煌說道，「貴組織旗下不知道有多少成員？可否稍微說明一下」

　　「包括我在內擁有九位騎士，而每位騎士多半都還有些手下，有的則是沒有。」蒼煌淡淡地說道，「整體加起來，不到一百人……」

　　「不到一百人？這樣還想跟我們合作？」凱拉斯不高興地說道，「你要我們的手下都去當砲灰？」

　　「安靜！」克拉夫怒斥道，隨後望著蒼煌，「質勝於量，這是不變的道理，那請問你們騎士的手下可否供我們指揮？」

　　「只要該騎士同意，我就沒意見。」蒼煌點點頭，接著從阿萊克斯手中接過一份報告，「我們查出了一些神威兵器的情報，都在這裡面。」

　　克拉夫接過報告，大略瀏覽一便後，露出滿意的神情，接著他把報告遞給傑爾，「看來你們已經掌握了二之長槍的所在地了，不過只能到手其中一把風暴神槍吧？」

　　「這是我們目前所能做的最大極限，因為另一把屠龍聖槍可是在不好惹的人手中，不過遲早我們都會拿到的。」阿萊克斯緩緩地說道，「至於七之刀劍中，有四把已經有主人了，不過這四把中有兩把我們可以拿到手，但持有人可是大陸上有名的人阿……」

　　「你是指黑魔杖的持有人，星羅大陸上最強的領域魔劍士灰靈‧克勞斯？」克拉夫很快地說道，一雙金色的眼睛注視著阿萊克斯，「這把交給我們吧，至於剩下還沒有主人的三把，有一把我們已經掌握到了。」

　　「那是在誰手中？」神武突然一問，臉上出現狂熱的神情，似乎恨不得趕快動手。

　　「光明教廷的聖堂武士中的大長老手上，他擁有七之刀劍的破魔聖劍。」炎犽一字一字地緩緩說道，「幾百年前的一場戰爭，聖堂大長老曾經用那把劍斬殺我們火龍族的一名長老，因此我們共同的敵人應該就是光明教廷吧？」

　　蒼煌沉默了一會，瞇起雙眼，仔細思考著對方從剛開始到現在所說的話，由其是光明教廷的這部分，騎士團的最大敵人的確是光明教廷沒錯，或許也能藉由這機會來給教廷一次嚴重的打擊。

　　「老大，你覺得如何？」神武問著站在自己右前方的蒼煌，「這樣或許可以事半功倍喔。」

　　「沒問題，我們可以要求你們一起出兵攻打光明教廷在大陸上各處的據點嗎？」蒼煌看著克拉夫問道，「另外暗黑魔法協會方面，如果我們跟他們聯盟，你們也打算加入嗎？」

　　這一次換克拉夫陷入沉思，一旁的傑爾則是上前在他耳邊小聲說了幾句話，他點點頭後，開口說道：「沒問題，不過最後我們還是得跟暗黑魔法協會攤牌，我希望到時貴組織可以無條件幫忙我們，畢竟我們的目標一致。」

　　「這是當然的。」蒼煌笑著說道，接著示意阿萊克斯上前，「這是我們送給貴組織的見面禮，也當作是慶祝我們雙方聯盟而送的。」

　　阿萊克斯從懷裡拿出一個古樸的空間戒指，注入一絲魔力後打開裡面的空間，將裡頭的東西都拿了出來，只見雙方中間的地板立刻堆滿一堆魔法卷軸。
　　傑爾和炎犽都顯得有些驚訝，他們誰也沒有想到對方竟然這麼大手筆，一次就送出少說上百捲的卷軸。

　　「這些全都是中高級的魔法卷軸，甚至包括了幾個禁咒級的大範圍魔法。」蒼煌解釋著，接著他語氣一沉，「接下來……那你們呢？」

　　現場一片沉默，但克拉夫很快的就打破沉默，「原來如此，傑爾，把這些都收起來，炎犽去把那叛徒給抬上來。」

　　傑爾立刻就將所有卷軸給收進阿萊克斯遞上來的空間戒指內，炎犽則是從旁邊的暗門出去，腳步聲越來越遠。

　　「既然你給了我們這麼多卷軸，我們就用這個當作回禮吧。」克拉夫邊說邊身上的灰色長袍內拿出一小瓶玻璃瓶，瓶口用軟木塞封住，裡頭的藥水則是詭異的綠色，他邪笑了一下，「至於這有什麼用，請你們稍等片刻。」

　　「還跟喜歡賣關子阿……」神武笑了笑，隨地找了塊碎石坐下，翹起二郎腿，問著克拉夫，「那條龍怎麼會被放逐的？」

　　「恐怕這你得問他本龍了。」克拉夫苦笑道，接著打量著神武，「我記得你之前是亞美斯帝國禁衛軍的其中一名隊長吧？」

　　神武挑起一邊眉毛，笑道：「喲，原來我名氣那麼大，那你應該也知道我現在為什麼是騎士團的其中一名騎士了？」

　　「跟上司起衝突，之後幹掉對方，我沒說錯吧？」克拉夫隨意地說著，「通緝名單上都寫著你們的輝煌事蹟呢……」

　　此時，剛剛炎犽離開的暗門被推開，炎犽從裡頭走了出來，肩上還扛了一名幾近赤裸的黑狼獸人，他身上只穿著一件遮住重要部位的白色布巾，裸露的身體有著結實的肌肉，而這名黑狼人昏迷不醒地被他給扔到地上。

　　「這位是威爾森，原本是我的左右手，不過呢……」克拉夫用腳踢了踢昏迷不醒的黑狼人，接著左手一伸，一顆由水系魔法元素凝聚成的水球出現在掌心，接著他把水球扔到黑狼人身上，對方頓時間清醒過來了，「他被傑爾逮到想將我手上的這藥水給賣給其他組織……」

　　此時的威爾森雙手抓著克拉夫的長袍下擺，乞求他原諒自己：「大人，拜託你饒過我吧，我保證下次不會再犯了……」

　　「當初你如果貪念不要那麼重，會有這種下場嗎？」克拉夫不屑地說著，他的語氣冰冷，「就因為那群人類給了你五百萬晶幣，你就要給他們我手上的這東西？」

　　「大人，我真的知道錯了，拜託你……」威爾森不停地哀求著，赤裸的身體顫抖著，雙眼恐懼地盯著克拉夫手上的綠色藥水。

　　「這傢伙之前是個劍皇級別的劍師，不過卻為了那區區五百萬紫晶幣而背叛我……」克拉夫不理會地上的威爾森，對著蒼煌說道，「本來是個不錯的手下的……」

　　蒼煌一方沉默不語，只是靜靜地看著克拉夫以及他的手下，等待著克拉夫手中的藥水究竟有什麼效用。

　　劍皇級別的劍師，雖然不是說很強，但是以威爾森的年紀來看，已經算不錯了，在通緝標準上應該有著B級的標準。

　　星羅大陸上有著六大職業，分別是劍師、魔法師、騎士、殺手、弓箭手以及魔劍士。

　　劍師也可稱做武士，主要修練的劍術或者刀術等近身肉搏戰，單體攻擊力強；魔法師則是待遇最高、大型戰爭中不可或缺的重要職業；騎士也是大戰中必備的職業之一，其強大的衝擊力和防禦能力，在六大職業無人能出其右。

　　殺手，顧名思義，專門進行暗殺的職業，但修練上比其他職業困難些，但是實力不容小覷，一名夜瞳殺手，儘管只和劍皇和超魔導師同級別，但卻能越級斬殺聖階強者，而當夜瞳殺手突破瓶頸，踏入聖階的境界時，便被稱為天榜殺手，其實力遠遠超越其他同級的職業，除了魔劍士之外。

　　弓箭手，擅於遠距離狙殺的職業，而有些弓箭手捨棄弓箭和弩，改而拿修練者專用的靈源槍，一流的弓箭手將是團隊中的靈魂人物，而精靈一族的弓箭手，號稱大陸上最強的射手，傳說他們一族聖階的神射手，可以一箭射殺一條翱翔在天空的巨龍，或者是深海中的九階魔獸怒海狂鯊！

　　魔劍士，人數最為稀少的職業，修練極為困難，幾乎沒有人會選擇這職業，也因此關於魔劍士的記載也廖廖無幾，傳說當他們修練到頂階，那可以說是神般的存在。

　　「威爾森阿……如果你當時可以多想一下，你現在還是我的得力手下呢……」克拉夫緩緩地說道，「既然你這麼想要我手上的這東西，我就給你吧，把它喝下去！」

　　此話一出，不只是威爾森，連一旁的炎犽以及凱拉斯也都瞪大了雙眼，只有傑爾依舊沉默不語。

　　「大人，這……」威爾森的表情更加驚恐，接著他更為慌張地求著克拉夫的原諒，「其他要求都可以，拜託不要叫我喝下那東西，大人……」

　　「這樣嗎……好吧……」克拉夫點點頭，左手在威爾森胸前聽聽一點，他體內立刻傳來一股龐大的能量波動，那是高級劍皇才有的強大鬥氣波動，「你就用你的鬥氣壓住這東西的效用吧，撐過去的話，你就可以恢復昔日的身分，撐不過去的話，別怨我沒給過你機會，這樣公平吧？」

　　察覺到自己原本被封印的力量回來後，威爾森趕緊恭敬地單腳跪地致謝，不過他仍然有些害怕地看著克拉夫手上的玻璃瓶。

　　「快點吧，我們還有事情要談呢……」克拉夫將玻璃瓶塞到威爾森手中，接著往後退了一步，刻意讓他站在雙方人馬中間。

　　威爾森看著手中綠色的藥水，猶豫不決，以他高級劍皇的實力，一般的毒藥對他幾乎產生不了任何威脅，但是眼前這毒藥……

　　雖然說還在實驗階段，而效力也還不知道究竟有多強……

　　威爾森甩甩頭，運起全身的鬥氣，護住體內的重要部位，接著拔開軟木塞，仰頭就灌下整瓶藥水，接著他將空的藥瓶扔到一旁，仔細地查看自己身體的狀況。

　　讓他欣喜若狂的是，毒性似乎被他的鬥氣給壓制住，儘管已經過了三、五分鐘左右，但身體仍然沒有異狀。

　　「大人！我沒事！，這東西對我根本……」威爾森的話說道一半就打住，身體痛苦地顫抖起來，他倒在地上，不停的扭動，發出慘叫聲。

　　啊……

　　在眾人眼中看到的是，威爾森似乎在快速經歷過一名獸人的一生，他原先黑色烏亮的毛髮開始轉白，爪子和利牙老化脫落，原本結實的身體萎縮鬆弛下去，雙手以及臉上都爬滿皺紋。

　　短短幾分鐘內，他就從一名三十多歲的壯年狼人，變成一名七老八十的老狼人，而且他的老化還沒停止，一直到他全身的毛髮都成了白色，下巴的鬍鬚已經長達腹部。

　　「咳咳……」老化到像是一名一百多歲老狼人的威爾森奄奄一息躺在地上，老花的雙眼驚恐地看著自己的雙手跟身體，他氣若游絲，「大人……」

　　「這就是這藥水的效果，而且這是專門針對我們獸人的藥劑。」克拉夫看了一眼地上的百歲老狼人，接著說道，「傑爾曾經是研發這藥劑的人之一，根據他的說法，這會快速激發我們的生命力，造成細胞以及肉體的迅速老化，而本身的力量也會因為老化而急劇減弱……」

　　蒼煌看都不看地上的老頭一眼，只是緩緩地問道，「這東西對聖階以上強者有用嗎？」

　　「暫時還無法對聖階以上強者構成威脅，但是對聖階以下的修練者，已經足夠產生威脅了。」一直沉默的傑爾終於開口說道，「這東西可以做成子彈或者弄成毒霧，甚至加進水源內，只要少少這麼一瓶的量，一名劍皇級別或者是超魔導師級別的強者就會在幾分鐘內變成像他這副老態龍鍾的樣子。」

　　「看在你以前對組織那麼忠心的份上，我會叫人負責你的生活起居，直到你老死為止。」克拉夫對著威爾森說著，接著示意炎犽將他給帶走。

　　「看來這東西沒有解藥阿……」阿萊克斯緩緩地問著。

　　「除了最頂級的大治癒術、稀少的靈藥或者生命泉水之外，不然幾乎是無解……」傑爾回答道，臉色平靜得可怕。

　　「那你們有辦法把這東西研究到連聖階以上的強者都能發揮效用的地步嗎？」蒼煌看著傑爾問道，「要多少資金我們都可以幫忙。」

　　「這是再好不過了，這也是我跟我的團隊目前的目標，希望能對領域強者也有用。」傑爾點點頭說道，「請您在等待一段時間了。」

　　蒼煌和身旁的阿萊克斯對看一眼後，接著說道，「那就祝我們日後合作愉快了。」

　　「合作愉快。」克拉夫和蒼煌握了握手，便目送他們離去。

　　待蒼煌他們的身影離開密室，並確定他們已經走出聽力可及的範圍後，凱拉斯才開口說道，「克拉夫，他們沒問題嗎？要是他們想將所有神威兵器佔為己有呢？」

　　「要是他們想這樣，只好用這藥劑對付他們了。」克拉夫緩緩地說道，接著轉頭看向傑爾，「你做得很好，以後還要麻煩你了。」

　　傑爾只是稍微低頭說道，「我只是盡我的本分而已，不過我很在意那名蒼煌的實力，他一定有所保留。」

　　「是阿，我也是這麼覺得。」炎犽不知道什麼已經回來，他緩慢地說道，「他的實力不只表面上那麼簡單，恐怕至少有著領域強者的實力。」

　　克拉夫沉思著，接著才開口，「我會多加注意的，我們走吧，準備工作了。」
　　遠在千里之外的天山上，卡爾正在加強臨時營地四周的防禦措施，嚴防任何魔物群體襲擊，而那幾名受傷的士兵也在月空的治療下緩緩恢復。

　　「月空，我想防禦措施應該夠了。」卡爾在月空身旁坐下，稍微喘了口氣，「不過白牙他們出去這麼久了都還沒消息，我很擔心他們。」

　　「我也是阿……現在都快黃昏了……」月空憂心忡忡地說道，「不過還是得相信白牙他們，我想他們不會這麼簡單就陷入危機的……」

　　「嗯……」卡爾漫不經心地回道，從剛剛到現在他就有股不安的感覺，似乎白牙和灰風已經遭遇不測……

待續。

-------------------職業以及實力設定------------------------

職業

    《職業設定》

劍師>大劍師>劍皇>聖階劍師>領域劍師>劍神

魔法師>大魔法師>超魔導師>聖魔導師>領域魔導師>法神

騎士>白銀騎士>黃金騎士>聖騎士>領域騎士>神階騎士

殺手>夜魂殺手>夜瞳殺手>天榜殺手>領域殺手>神殺者

魔劍士>魔魂劍士>魔劍皇>聖魔劍士>領域魔劍士>魔劍神

弓箭手>獵人>遊俠>神射手>狙擊手>獵神

實力階級：

劍師>大劍師>劍皇>聖階強者>領域強者>神階強者

每個階級又有分初級、中級、高級、巔峰。

其他職業也依此類推。

 

回文區：

TO阿月：

真是好久不見阿

空間座標要設定好XD

TO紅峽

其實國家名稱沒啥特別寒意啦~

灰風和白牙會沒事的(謎：你虎誰阿！

請期待下一曲。

----------


## kl122002

我是第一個看完 (哈哈)
事要上是為了白牙而來，而非蒼煌 ( 蒼煌:喂...)
所以失望了一點。(蒼煌: 我要把你宰了！怎麼是朝配角而來而非主角！)

原來炎犽是龍！這真是叫人驚訝，
而且那瓶老化藥也很厲害的說，但如果給一個本身已百歲的長者使用會否有反效果？

職業方面...
建議可把介紹分散一些，換句話說， 到了重要時才補一補精要的簡介，
不必急著一口氣登出來。
而且也不須要把階紙列得過仔細，只要知道誰最強，最小，和中間此三大點就可以。最好也保持同類比較，少用自訂而且越過多一項職業的級別作比較，這會容易明白一點。

---以下後補----
我相信還可加一些新的有趣事，因全文已開始了戰事的壓力，
有必要加入有趣的事中和，如話劇中的丑角出場一會串玩主角一會。
這更可以吸引其他讀者注意 ( 如， 有些人就是為了看《悲慘世界》(Les Mis

----------


## 茶川翼

喔喔，這次出真快！

如果發明出連聖階以上也有用的話，天下可能會大亂吧0.0

合久必分，總覺得哪天克拉夫會背叛蒼煌他們。

期待下一曲~

----------


## 靜炎

突然來了這麼一堆名字，讓炎我頭都痛了！（倒在一邊）
既然kl122002說了那實力差距的事了，那也就不用我再跟你說了。

來說人物的事。炎的記性不好，那些人名沒法一下全記起來，因為有三四五個人物，動做都差不多。
有些人物不好記，因為蒼沒把他給寫活了；幾個人格性死版版的，沒什麼特別的。
到是翹起二郞腿的神武跟苦苦哀求的威爾森，這兩個到寫的不錯，有給了點映像。
可要問起名字嘛……炎也記不太清楚，但炎知道有這麼一個人物就是了。之後再深入的寫他們的事，就比較容易搞得清楚了。
呃……如果威爾森是配角的話，就別說名字了；因為已經夠了。就算之後會再出場，之後再說就行了。



> 他身上只穿著一件遮住重要部位的白色布巾


呵呵，這句話啊！比較寫「他下半身只穿著一條破褲」還損呢！呵呵……（鬼笑）

呼……不多說了。就這樣！
最後……有一些錯字……跟……克拉夫寫成克拉斯的，把我混的更厲害！要不是我把名字用顏色分類，我還搞不清楚誰是誰呢！（氣的抱頭抓狂）

----------


## a70701111

很像一篇解說文。
釐清很多原本像鬼打牆的部分。
每一階都有不一樣的等級？恩……像是網路遊戲的轉職吧。
不過這樣的打戰再繼續下去應該會挺危險的。
不管是主角群還是非主角群。

----------


## 冥月

這次定好了……
嗯……
的確……
這麽多人名啊……（頭暈ING……

----------


## 紅峽青燦

唔
那藥水好像挺危險的啊
還好青背不是獸人
喝了應該沒關係

蒼大小心啊
可別不小心打翻在樂園裡啊
〈蒼大拿出藥水   眾獸人退走........

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

十之曲：重逢之一

穿過風和雨，超越雷與電，越過水和火，突破時空的端點。僅一道鳴響，箭 矢將劃破天際，這將決定你的命運。─淫慾的騎士─亞雷特‧凡斯洛德

姓名：亞雷特‧凡斯洛德
年齡：２６
簡介：和銀月同齡的他，卻不像銀月一般穩重，有著一頭耀眼的金髮，和一雙湛藍色的雙瞳，給人一種放蕩不羈的感覺，但是沒人知道他為何會成為騎士團的一員，且他擁有的能力也是未知數。
-------------------------------------------
　　
　　狹窄昏暗的房間內，兩名狼獸人昏迷不醒地躺在地上，四周則是一些發霉的木箱或者是生了鏽的鐵架子，破碎的電燈高掛在天花榜的中央。

　　房間的一方是一扇厚重的鐵門，其餘的牆壁都有許多小裂痕，牆上的油漆早已脫落殆盡，露出灰色的水泥牆壁。

　　沙……

　　一陣衣服摩擦地板的聲音響起，其中一名比較靠近鐵門的白狼獸人移動著身子，似乎已經清醒了過來。

　　「搞什麼阿……我的腰……」白狼獸人坐起身時，痛苦地悶哼一聲，接著打量著自己的身體，臉上的表情越來越驚恐，最後當他看到倒在自己左方的另一名狼獸人時，他驚訝地叫了出來，接著緩慢地站起身來，腳步蹣跚地走過去搖著對方：「灰風！醒醒！」

　　「嗚……」灰風慢慢地醒來，映入他眼裡的是一名已經上了年紀的老白狼獸人，他有些困惑地問道：「老爺爺，請問你是？」

　　「我是白牙阿！」白狼獸人的聲音衰老嘶啞，一雙有些混濁的金瞳憂心忡忡地打量著眼前的灰風，臉上夾雜著驚恐和不解，「灰風，你也變老了！」

　　「什麼？」聽到白牙的話，灰風驚訝地瞪大雙眼，連忙著想坐起身來，卻發現腰部傳來一陣刺痛，接著感到四肢關節僵硬，視線也有些模糊不清，而聲音聽起來也蒼老不少，「這……這怎麼可能？我究竟發生什麼事情了？」

　　灰風驚訝地打量著自己的身體，以往年輕健壯的身體不見了，取而代之的是衰老的肉體，皮肉鬆弛且佈滿皺紋，接著他看看眼前的白牙，發現他也老了不少，足足像是一名百歲老狼人。

　　「我也不知道是怎麼回事……不過看來是襲擊我們的人幹的好事……我們的武器都被拿走了……」白牙咬牙說著，接著他有些吃力地站起來，打量著狹窄的房間內，「你是在這被偷襲的嗎？」

　　灰風用老花的雙眼打量著周圍，接著點點頭說道，「沒錯，我剛打開門看到這房間一眼……我記得我看到三具屍體……接著就昏了過去。」

　　白牙沉默了一會，似乎在思考著，突然雙腿一陣顫抖，幸好他及時用手扶住一旁的架子才沒跌倒在地，不過這動作似乎讓他稍微喘了起來。

　　「你沒事吧？要不要找根棍子什麼的？」灰風擔心地看著白牙，同時也在房間內四下尋找，看有沒有可以充當拐杖的東西，接著他很快的就發現他稍早之前看到的屍體已經消失無蹤，「屍體不見了！我還沒昏倒前明明看到有三具屍體在角落那邊！」

　　白牙轉頭望向灰風所說的角落，接著再看向地板，然後扶著架子走過去：「肯定是被搬走了……這裡還有些血跡，不過已經乾了，看來巡邏隊死亡有一段時間了……」

　　「我們現在該怎麼做？不能一直被困在這……」灰風也站起來，雙腳顫抖著，從上到下打量著厚重的鐵門，「這門軸看來生鏽了……你還能施展魔法嗎？」

　　白牙吃力地走到灰風身旁，瞇起老花的雙眼打量著門軸，「我想還可以……你先找找看有沒有可以當拐杖的東西……」

　　灰風點點頭，轉過身去仔細尋找昏暗的倉庫內，而白牙則是將手放在上下兩個門軸上，一一用冰屬性魔法給冰住。

　　「咳咳……有找到嗎？」白牙咳嗽了幾聲，轉過頭來問著灰風，此時的他比剛剛看起來更加衰老和疲憊，可見剛剛的魔法耗費了他不少僅存的體力和力量。

　　「有……」灰風拄著一根木棍走到了白牙身旁，將手上另一根長棍遞給他，「你想他們會不會派人在外面看守？」

　　「我覺得不太可能，不過如果發生戰鬥，我來當誘餌，你抓準時間攻擊……」白牙拄著枴杖說道，「我們千萬不能大意，現在的情況對我們非常不利……」

　　「你來當誘餌？不行！」灰風震驚地說道，他實在無法讓這麼年老的白牙去充當誘餌，「我比你年輕，應該我來。」

　　「也年輕不到哪啦……」白牙帶著些微的笑意說道，隨後咳嗽了幾聲，「你的力量應該比我強點，所以由你來當攻擊的比我適合……」

　　「好吧……但你絕對不要太過勉強……」灰風點點頭，空出一支手，凝聚著兩道小風刃，接著看看白牙，見對方點頭後，他將兩道風刃分別射向兩個門軸。

　　一陣輕脆的聲音響起後，生鏽的門軸連著冰一起碎裂成一塊塊碎片，而沉重的大門也碰的一聲巨響，倒臥在兩人之間的地板上。

　　兩人先等了一下，確定門外安全後，白牙才率先走了出去，灰風緊跟在後，窗外的天色已經暗了下來，想必已經是晚上了，而從碎裂的窗戶吹進來的寒風讓他們兩個老態龍鍾的狼人冷得發顫，下意識地將衣領拉得更緊。

　　「我們走吧……」白牙邊說邊拄著拐杖蹣跚地朝唯一的一個出入口走去，而灰風也跟在他身旁，不過他們離門口只剩下幾公尺時，門外竟傳來腳步聲，而且越來越靠近，越來越大聲……

　　同一時間，臨時駐紮地內，正在進行一場驚天動地的大戰，一群又一群的魔獸宛如潮水般地不停衝撞著防禦魔法陣，而包括那些巡邏隊員在內，所有人都洞身起來迎戰魔獸浪潮。

　　「龍戰星野，殺！」卡爾一聲爆喝，手中的長槍泛著耀眼的紅光，一槍掃了出去，十幾頭撲上來的魔獸立刻就被犀利的鬥氣給切成兩半。

　　襲擊營地的魔獸是一種名叫冰山雪虎的六階群居性魔獸，長年生活在天山上，有著雪白的毛色，肉食性魔獸，有時候還會群體攻擊入過的冒險者或商隊。

　　儘管在卡爾這名黃金期士眼中，他們單體的戰鬥力不強，不過當數量高達上百頭時，他們的戰鬥力也不容小覷。

　　吼……

　　一頭首領模樣的冰山雪虎仰頭發出一聲長吼，虎群的攻擊又更加迅速且犀利，讓那幾名巡邏隊員更加緊張，而領頭的卡爾也感到一陣壓力，不過幸運的是，月空的大範圍魔法終於擁唱完成。

　　「冰霜陣！」

　　一聲爆喝後，虎群所在的地板上突然冒出一根根尖銳的冰柱，毫不留情地刺穿他們毫無防備的腹部，讓他們的攻勢受到相當大的阻礙。

　　「月空，再來一個泥沼術，想辦法封住他們的行動！」卡爾一聲大吼，揮槍挑起一頭體型龐大的雪虎，將他給甩了出去，屍體絆倒了準備攻擊下一波雪虎們。

　　「仁慈的大地之母阿，吾在此招換汝，請將您的力量借給我……」月空握著一根白色魔法杖大聲呢喃起來，接著雙手一揚，一聲怒喝，「泥沼大地！」

　　頓時間，雪虎群腳下的雪地變成沼澤一般，讓他們寸步難行，極大地封鎖住他們的行動，而這也讓雪虎首領再次發出一聲咆哮，而虎群也改變進攻策略，開始分散，企圖從防守較弱的側翼突破。

　　「藍斯洛、傑瑞爾，你們負責右邊！」卡爾看到虎群想從兩方包抄，立刻大聲下令，兩名巡邏隊員立刻衝去阻擋，而月空也迅速地在他們身上加持迅捷術等輔助魔法。

　　吼……

　　領頭的雪虎又一次放聲大吼，虎群的攻勢越來越犀利，先前月空施展的泥沼法術已經不太能阻擋他們，他們踏著同伴的身體往前推進，不停的衝撞魔法護罩，把護罩撞得一陣陣晃動，發出嘎吱嘎吱的聲音。

　　「可惡！根本沒完沒了！」卡爾一陣咒罵，揮舞著長槍擊殺了幾頭靠前的雪虎，接著對著月空喊道，「月空！看能不能直接攻擊那頭首領，把他殺掉的話，或許虎群就會自動離開了！」

　　月空點點頭，加持魔力到魔法杖上，接著迅速地呢喃起來，揚手發出一道道犀利的水之箭矢，朝著那頭首領呼嘯而去。

　　但這頭雪虎首領也不是省油的燈，大嘴一張，噴出一口寒氣，將所有水之箭矢凍成冰雕，接著放聲大吼，親自帶著一群精銳進攻。

　　「哼，總算來了！」卡爾一聲冷哼，舞著長槍迎戰雪虎首領，只見通紅的槍身一掃，幾隻雪虎就被腰斬，而那首領則是吐出一根根鋒利的冰椎。

　　卡爾右腳在地上一蹬，俐落地閃過迎面而來的冰椎，鋒利沉重的長槍在面前舞著，阻擋襲擊而來的雪虎，準備直搗黃龍，擊殺雪虎首領。

　　不過正當卡爾準備掃掉阻擋在前的虎群，準備跟雪虎首領廝殺時，一陣前所未有的能量波動突然出現，彷彿整座樹林都在震動，而魔獸的危機意識向來比較高，雪虎首領一陣長嘯後，虎群立刻如潮水般地四下散去。

　　月空和卡爾等人則是迅速結成緊密的防禦陣型，絲毫不敢鬆懈，接著能量波動消失了，一名身穿黑色大衣的金髮青年男子出現在卡爾前方不遠處的一棵樹上，正輕蔑地打量著他們。

　　「不打算道謝嗎？我可是幫你們趕走魔獸群的。」金髮男子笑了笑，一雙黑色的瞳孔停在了月空身上，「嗯……看來你們就是蒼煌以前的同伴了？」

　　蒼煌？

　　聽到蒼煌的名字，月空和卡爾紛紛猜到對方的身分，再看看他左胸前繡著的白雲十字圖案，讓他們更加肯定，眼前的金髮男子是世界公敵組織──流雲十字騎士團的人馬。

　　「蒼煌在哪裡？還有你又是誰？」卡爾率先問道，握緊手中的長槍，嚴防對方突然襲擊。

　　「嘖，我的名字叫亞雷特‧凡斯洛德。」金髮男子自我介紹，「流雲十字騎士團，淫慾（Lust）的騎士。」

　　「你來的目的是什麼？」月空冷靜地問著，「還有我哥哥銀月在哪？你們對他做了什麼？」

　　「我們對銀月做了什麼？」亞雷特瞇起雙眼，放聲大笑，「他比我早入團，所以他的事情我不清楚，不過我可以確定的是，是他自願加入騎士團的。」

　　月空震驚地沉默了，他一直拒絕相信的噩夢成了現實，他的親生哥哥銀月‧萊斯林克，自己加入了騎士團，成為其中一名騎士，也成了各國通緝名單上的S級重犯。

　　「好啦，該進入重點……」亞雷特收起笑容，略微冰冷地問道，「神威兵器中的水之王鏈在哪裡？不說就殺了你們……」

　　感覺到對方散發出來的絲絲殺意，卡爾和其他巡邏隊員立刻本能地舉起手中的武器，但卻換來對方一聲不屑地冷哼。

　　「自己找死就別怪我囉……就讓你們看看一名聖階神射手的實力有多麼恐怖吧，小鬼們……」亞雷特刻意一字一字慢慢地說道，接著他雙手往身體後方一收，再次出現時，兩手各握著一把槍管有稍微加長的黑色手槍。

　　「靈源槍！你們千萬不能硬擋！」月空很快的就認出對方的武器，趕緊出聲警告那幾名巡邏隊員，「沒有劍皇或者超魔導師實力的千萬不要硬擋，能閃則閃！」

　　「太慢啦！」亞雷特已經用左手上的靈源槍對著他們開了一槍，一道銀白色的光束朝卡爾呼嘯而去，但眼明手快的月空已經招出一道魔法護罩，勉強地擋住攻擊。

　　「狂怒擊！」卡爾一聲大吼，一躍而起，手中的長槍筆直地刺向亞雷特，速度極快，帶起一陣刺耳的破空聲。

　　不過亞雷特畢竟是聖階境界的弓箭手，腳下輕輕一點，躍到另一根樹枝上，輕而易舉地躲過攻擊，並對著卡爾背後開了一槍，但是卻被月空的魔法給偏離彈道。

　　「劍刃風暴！」趁著亞雷特分神之際，藍斯洛邊吼邊揮出一道道犀利的劍氣，但全都被對方被閃過。

　　「唉……這是哪門子的劍刃風暴阿？再幫我消暑嗎？」亞雷特輕輕地嘆了口氣，停在一根樹枝上，右手的黑槍指向天空，並開了一槍：「爆裂射擊……」

　　那一道銀白光束到半空後，突然爆炸，灑下無數道小型的銀白光束，形成無差別的大範圍攻擊。

　　「魔法護罩！」月空連咒語都不念，法杖一揮招出一個水藍色的魔法護罩，及時保護住所有人，接著很快地詠唱下一個魔法，「水牢術！」

　　亞雷特腳下剛出現一圈水波，他立刻就往旁一跳，很快的就避開了水牢術的範圍，並對著魔法護罩連開了四槍，破壞力強大的銀白光束伴隨著刺耳的破空聲重重的打在魔法護罩上，很快的就把護罩擊破。

　　「龍戰星野，殺！」卡爾抓緊機會，身形一躍，長槍朝著半空中亞雷特猛力刺出，槍身紅光大閃，勢如破竹。

　　「哼……」亞雷特不耐煩地哼了一聲，左手上的黑槍朝著地上開了一槍，藉由反作用力來了個後空翻，在千鈞一髮之際避開了卡爾的攻擊，待他落地時立刻轉身連開數槍回擊。

　　「致命一擊！」

　　就在此時，藍斯洛和傑瑞爾一左一右使出相同的大絕招，同時夾擊亞雷特，而月空的水牢術也困住了亞雷特，使他無法做出任何躲閃動作。

　　「少耍小聰明！小鬼！老子的經驗比你們多呢！」亞雷特不爽地喊道，雙手的黑槍同時朝左右兩方開槍，逼得藍斯洛和傑瑞爾不得不停止攻勢，趕緊逃開，而水牢術也被亞雷特的鬥氣給震開。

　　「你中計了！」卡爾突然出現在亞雷特後方，伴隨著強大鬥氣的長槍直刺對方的心窩！

　　不過，正當他以為得手之際，亞雷特一個側身強踢，狠狠地擊中卡爾的腰部，將他給踢飛出去。

　　「你們究竟把我當成什麼人？路邊的混混？」亞雷特不屑地輕笑道，「這樣就想跟我們流雲十字騎士團對抗？」

　　藍斯洛顯然被對方的態度給氣得火冒三丈，握著武器的手越握越緊，一旁的傑瑞爾見狀，趕緊出聲叫他冷靜。

　　「少在那邊廢話！我哥哥他人在哪裡？」月空也被亞雷特給搞得不爽，揚手發出一根根犀利的水之箭矢，全都朝著淫慾的騎士呼嘯而去。

　　而在這些水之箭矢即將命中亞雷特的同時，空中突然降下一根根由雷屬性魔法元素凝聚成的雷之箭矢打散了這些水箭矢。

　　「哦，你總算來了……」亞雷特笑著說道，側著頭望向他左上方，只見一名跟他穿著一樣大衣的年輕白狼人站在那邊，藍色的雙眼靜靜地注視著月空。

　　「哥……哥哥！」看到自己多年不見的親兄弟，月空目瞪口呆地站在原地，接著才回過神來，「為什麼？為什麼你要加入騎士團？」

　　「因為我跟他們有共同的理念。」銀月平靜地說著，接著瞇起雙眼，「看來你也成長不少，快進階到聖階了……」

　　「哥哥，拜託你回來！」月空繼續喊著，不管發生什麼事，他都不想對自己的親人動手，「我不想跟你戰鬥！」

　　銀月沒有回應，只是淡淡一笑，幾乎是一瞬間的事情，他已經來到月空面前，速度快得連卡爾都沒有看清楚。

　　「水之王鏈在哪裡？」銀月依舊平靜地問道，彷彿這是一件日常生活中的小事情，「如果不在這裡的話，我就沒理由跟你戰鬥。」

　　「就算知道我們也不會告訴你這傢伙！」藍洛斯憤怒地吼道，但下一刻他突然捂著胸口往前栽倒在地，而地板立刻被鮮血給染紅。

　　包括月空和卡爾在內，所有人見狀都紛紛大吃一驚，除了亞雷特還是老神在在之外，誰也沒有看清楚剛剛銀月是怎麼出手的！

　　「哥哥，請你住手！」月空往前站了一步，神情雖然還是有些慌亂，但卻多了些堅定，「不甘他們的事情！」

　　「我再問一次……」銀月仍然相當平靜，就連臉色也沒有絲毫變化，「水之王鏈在哪裡？」

　　月空再次慌亂了，他現在明白他的親生哥哥的目的就只有水之王鏈，而要是他不說出來的話，在場所有人，包括他跟卡爾在內都極有可能被殺死！

　　「不說是嗎……」銀月伸起左手食指，一道小型閃電從他指間射出，瞬間洞穿了傑瑞爾的胸膛，後者很快的就失去了生命，往後倒在地上，「月空，他們的命掌握在你手上……」

　　一旁的卡爾再也看不下去，握著長槍衝向銀月，準備殺他的措手不及，不過他還沒前進幾步，一道強勁的銀白光束就打在他面前，把地板炸出一個坑洞，他回頭一望，只見亞雷特的靈源槍正直指著他，槍口還有一顆已經凝聚好的小光球，蓄勢待發。

　　「不准動……」亞雷特語氣冰冷，全身上下盡是滿滿的殺意，一股股磅礡的能量波動從他體內散發出來，「不然我絕對送你歸天……」

　　月空趁這意外的小插曲，往後躍去拉開距離，同時也替自己、卡爾以及剩下巡邏隊員加持魔法護盾，要他們千萬不能大意。

　　「看樣子……我們恐怕得開戰了……」銀月緩緩地說道，接著望向亞雷特，「你放出偵察式神，如果王鏈不在這，那應該還有別的營地，另外，你不要出手……」

　　「是是……我就讓你們倆兄弟好好敘舊吧……」亞雷特笑著說道，將黑槍槍口的能量光球散去並收進槍套，接著拿出一個卷軸，很快的撕開他，一陣白光閃過之後，幾個半透明的人型式神就朝著四面八方飛去。

　　「現在就讓我看看你們究竟有多少實力吧……」銀月邊說邊雙手往兩旁一伸，掌心向上，五指略為朝掌心內彎曲，右腳往前踏出一步，雙手手腕上的雷之王鏈發出暗紫色的光圈，一場手足之戰即將爆發！

待續。
------------------
回文區：

to青背
這藥水很好喝的(燦笑

對獸也有用喔(抓過來死命灌

to阿月
讓你頭暈真是抱歉XD

TO小迪
這篇主要介紹職業，和稍微帶出一些各大勢力間的關係

TO阿炎

人物部分我會注意的，感謝你的建議

錯字以更正~

TO小翼

是阿，一定會天下大亂的XD

TO kl122002

白牙的fans阿XDD

先謝謝你的建議，戰事的壓力我一定會舒緩的

老化藥給原本已經百歲的長者服用的話....不會有反效果，而是在老化下去(遭滅

有些職業只是大略介紹而已XD

不要叫我蒼大啦><我還沒那資格= ="

壓力還是會有一些，不過我一定會加油的。

感謝捧場。

----------


## kl122002

我會建議在下方兩段改成這樣：

　　


> 「我們走吧……」白牙邊說邊拄著拐杖蹣跚地朝唯一的一個出入口走去，而灰風也跟在他身旁，不過他們離門口只剩下幾公尺時，門外竟傳來腳步聲，而且越來越靠近，越來越大聲。
> ※
> 　　臨時駐紮地內正在進行一場驚天動地的大戰，一群又一群的魔獸宛如潮水般地不停衝撞著防禦魔法陣，而包括那些巡邏隊員在內，所有人都洞身起來迎戰魔獸浪潮。


＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝

白牙老了！他會像００７那麼充満滿魅力嗎？（白牙：Martini,Shaken not stirred ) XD
對打的部分依然精彩,（挑骨頭而言）但就蒼狼的創作風格上不見意外。
要更吸引新讀者就有要加入新的東西。

----------


## a70701111

魔法的名稱雖然有點互相打到，可是基本上問題不大。
再來就是角色的對決感覺上偏重了攻擊方。
不過怎麼一瞬間讓一個角色的設定大崩壞XD。
老化事非常恐怖的東西，很難想像一直帥氣的角色變成那樣。
為什麼呢？只是王鍊這個東西似乎比職業性更加重要。
因為武器能力嗎？但這樣的武器似乎還沒有真正站在主要上……
往後看問題會更多呢……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to小迪

角色對決我會再多加注意，感謝建議。

設定大崩壞，我有徵求白牙本狼同意的(大力點頭(遭巴

王鏈部分算是在鋪陳了，以後會慢慢突出。

to kl122002

新的東西蒼我已經安排好了

只是目前這幾曲得把一些事情了結

所以還是會有些打鬥。

白牙的魅力是不會減的！！(遭滅

請兩位期待下一篇。

----------


## 靜炎

阿蒼，你寫的小說，畫面非常模糊不清。
炎我真的是知道該怎麼說了。

這有其人他人寫小說的心得，望阿蒼閱讀一下。
第一個比較淺顯易懂，第二個較微複雜，但卻精細。再次請阿蒼……細讀。

http://hi.baidu.com/waifou/blog/item...a73f05dc1.html
http://www.twbbs.net.tw/2365642.html

最後，對話中的刪節號「…」太多了。有的明明可以豆點、句點帶過，但卻以刪節號代寫。望阿蒼三思而後行。

話不好聽，慎點。

    炎……已經是火冒三丈了，不只是看文，連炎之前跟你說的「殺人案件的例子」也是。
文法不說，單說跟你談的「殺人案件的例子」。
在即時上，炎寫給你的那篇，不知因為什麼，字到一半，常會少個一兩句話，或缺失了一小部分。
炎記下來的文章也已亂了套，所以刪掉了。不過，在炎的記意中，那文是非常亂的。
……文章沒寫好，沒有發覺到……是炎的錯，但你沒反應我的錯誤，還說你懂了！
炎我這教導失敗的感覺，可不好受啊！

----------


## 茶川翼

還真的把他們變老了0.0

話說在拿到自己的武器前，都得一直使用拐杖XD?

雙槍的感覺真不錯~

這未知能力也真大，完全看不出屬性~

嘿嘿~兄弟間要開戰拉XD

不知道過程會如何~

期待下一曲~

----------


## 冥月

哈~
來頂了~
這次的速度如何？
嘿嘿……

說起來，都在進步啊……（牆角

----------


## 銀牙_新

好久沒來看了,把進度趕回來~

灰風和白牙變的好老啊...
看似跌一跤就會骨折還怎麼打呀(老人格鬥?XD)
不過這藥似乎很難解,不知道兩老(?!)之後會怎樣啊~

兄弟的對決嗎 
銀月看起來很強啊,月空加油吧...
期待兄弟的過招呦

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to銀牙

好久不見嘎，是阿，灰風和白牙的確都老了XD

至於要怎麼打嗎....就看他們兩老的默契跟戰術啦(被打飛

TO阿月

這次的確滿快的XD

看來你座標有設定好喔

TO小翼

我很久以前就這樣確定好了=D

亞雷特的能力很謎喔~

請期待下一篇。

----------


## 玄音曈狼

(啜飲茶) 呼~天冷了-//W//-

哎呀呀~ 蒼哥的小說已經發展到這邊了阿

看上去蒼哥的狼腦袋都在想如個鋪陳打鬥的情節咧，精采。 

是說白牙跟灰風一老，故事的延長性就增加了很大空間說，所以蒼哥要好好大幹一場囉XD?

果然武器是獸們的心靈伴侶呀XD 蒼哥的故事都很注重武器和物品的威力呢‧‧ 

蒼哥可以嘗試把解說跟故事情節融(揉)在一起，這樣子讀者會比較明瞭喔~

花2小時多看到這篇，不錯不錯XD  瞳我會把功課丟到一邊，再繼續找時間看下去
XD~~~!!

是說最近真的忙了，忙功課，忙社團，忙ㄌ一.....咳，總之，我終於有空浮出來了
XD~~有沒有想我阿XD~~~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> (啜飲茶) 呼~天冷了-//W//-
> 
> 哎呀呀~ 蒼哥的小說已經發展到這邊了阿
> 
> 看上去蒼哥的狼腦袋都在想如個鋪陳打鬥的情節咧，精采。 
> 
> 是說白牙跟灰風一老，故事的延長性就增加了很大空間說，所以蒼哥要好好大幹一場囉XD?
> 
> 果然武器是獸們的心靈伴侶呀XD 蒼哥的故事都很注重武器和物品的威力呢‧‧ 
> ...


感謝瞳來捧場阿~

話說打鬥場面我盡量減少了XD不過可以偷偷預告，十一曲還是有

再來就會停戰了~

白牙和灰風會變老我很早就想好的XDD

請期待下篇。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

十一曲：天魔初醒

戰鬥就是本能，破壞就是一切，只為戰而戰。不戰則已，一戰則驚天動地，鬼哭神泣！─憤怒的騎士─神武

姓名：神武
年齡：27
簡介：曾經是雅美斯帝國國王專屬的禁衛軍成員，但在一次與上層官員的衝突之衝殺掉了對方，因而開始逃亡，也被帝國給列入通緝名單中，目前是流雲騎士團的騎士之一。
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

　　卡爾一聲大吼後，握著鋒利沉重的長槍撲向銀月，而月空也在同一時間招出滿天犀利的水之箭矢，發出一陣刺耳的破空聲後，朝雷之王呼嘯而去。

　　銀月身體一側，左手抓住卡爾的長槍，一腳把他踢飛出去後，右手一揚，一面紫色的魔法護盾出現在他上方，擋住所有魔法攻擊。

　　但就在銀月準備去攻擊月空時，一名身穿藍色無袖大衣的強壯獅獸人握著長劍出現在他身後，鋒利的劍身帶著火焰，帶著勢如破竹的氣勢狠狠地刺向他的心窩。

　　霹啪……

　　一陣清脆的爆裂聲響起，一道道可怕的閃電沖天而起，硬是逼退了突然加入戰局的獅獸人。

　　「竟然有人打擾銀月阿……」亞雷特裝作驚訝地說道，「銀月老兄，需要我幫忙嗎？」

　　「沒必要……」銀月躍上了一根樹枝上，居高臨下地看著這名不速之客，「援軍是嗎？」

　　「在下性許，名靜炎。」獅獸人這樣說道，側身擋在月空前方，「月空，我是奉命來幫你們的。」

　　「那灰風呢？你們有派人去找他們嗎？」月空擔心地問道。

　　「他們會沒事的，有人會負責找到他們，現在得先解決這兩名騎士。」靜炎轉頭望向月空，沉穩地說道，接著他將長劍抬高，筆直的指向銀月，「放馬過來吧。」

　　銀月的身體微微向前傾，似乎準備出手，但亞雷克卻出聲喊道，「式神在東邊的一處營地找到王鏈了，而且傲慢的騎士也在那，看來這場戰鬥打不完了。」

　　「熾夜是嗎？」銀月的雙耳動了動，接著收起動作，「那不久後，團長應該也會來到這了，我們去找他們吧。」

　　亞雷特點點頭，轉身朝一躍而去，而銀月也準備離開，但是名叫靜炎的獅獸人卻出聲喊道：「想逃嗎？」

　　「不，只是時候未到，現在還不是跟你們開戰的時刻。」銀月轉頭望向地面上的靜炎，「更何況，與其在這打無意義的戰鬥，不如趕快去找你們的夥伴吧。」

　　銀月把話說完後，便一躍而去，消失在樹林中，靜炎將劍給收回劍鞘後，轉頭對著灰風跟卡爾說道，「你們都沒事吧？」

　　「只有一些輕傷而已，不過灰風他們……」月空憂心忡忡地說著，一雙美麗的雙眼裡滿是擔憂的神色。

　　「放心吧，我的同伴應該趕到那了，我們快追上他們吧。」靜炎拍拍月空的肩膀要他放心。

　　月空點點頭，跟著靜炎一起往東方前進，卡爾也跟在身後，如影隨形地跟著前方帶頭獅獸人。

　　※
　　凝聽著外頭越來越近的腳步聲，灰風和白牙繃緊全身的神經，絲毫不敢大意，白牙已經將一道冰凍術魔法給扣在手中，隨時可以出擊，灰風則是凝聚好風刃，準備給予敵人致命一擊。

　　腳步聲來到門前，一道扭轉門把聲音過後，一名高大的人類男子走了進來，白牙趁對方反應不及時，手中的魔法朝對方扔了過去，頓時間就封鎖住對方的雙腳。

　　「該死！你們這──」高大男子還來不及說完話，噗的一聲，喉嚨被犀利的風刃給劃破，鮮血宛如紅色的噴泉般灑了出來，他的身體也碰的一聲倒在地上，遍佈灰塵的地板立刻就被染成一片血紅。

　　「咳咳！」白牙一陣咳嗽後，轉頭望向灰風，「我們得快離開這，我所剩的力量不多了……」

　　灰風點點頭，率先走出門外，確定沒有任何人靠近後，才招手示意變得年老的白牙跟上。

　　「你想他們有多少人馬？」灰風拄著拐杖蹣跚走著。

　　「不知道，只希望不要有太多人……」白牙神色凝重地回道，此時他們已經離開建築物，踏上白雪紛飛的森林中。

　　白牙四處張望，隨後伸手指了指對面的建築物，示意灰風加快腳步，「我們的武器可能被收在那邊，趁他們還沒發現之前……咳咳！」

　　見白牙渾身顫抖，咳嗽不止，灰風趕緊上前關心，「沒事吧？」

　　「怎麼可能沒事？一大把年紀了還在這種天氣中散步，真是辛苦你們了。」一道輕鬆帶著不屑的聲音從一旁傳來，一名戴著太陽眼鏡，身穿黑色皮大衣跟褲子的銀髮男子出現在兩位老狼人面前，「看來你們還沒有老到連走都走不動的年紀阿……」

　　「你是誰？為什麼把我們變成這樣？」灰風走到白牙前方大聲問道。
　　銀髮男子笑了笑，緩緩走向灰風和白牙，儘管身體衰老，但兩名老狼人還是立刻做出迎擊的準備。

　　「憑你們這副老態龍鍾的樣子，就想跟我打嗎？」銀髮男子搖搖頭，「你們的王鏈都在我的手上了，你們沒有絲毫勝算的。」

　　「風波刃！」灰風手一揚，發出一片片犀利的風刃，但魔法還沒靠近對方，卻被憑空冒出的赤紅色火焰給抵消掉。

　　「我自我介紹一下吧。」銀髮男子邊說邊摘下了太陽眼鏡，露出一雙銳利的金色瞳孔，「流雲十字騎士團……傲慢【Pride】的騎士，熾夜。」

　　聽到這番話，白牙和灰風都呆愣在原地，對現在的他們來說，碰上一般的盜匪或許有些機會能擊敗對方，但要是碰上修練者，幾乎可以說是毫無勝算，更不用說是一位世界公敵組織的騎士！ 

　　「沒必要這麼驚訝吧？」熾夜笑呵呵地說著，此時的他已經來到灰風面前，緊跟著，抬腳一踹，用力踹向灰風柔軟的腹部，後者立刻倒在地上哀嚎，「反應真慢阿，灰風‧克勞斯。」

　　「冰柱擊！」一旁的白牙運起所剩不多的力量，招出一根根鋒利的冰錐，全都朝傲慢的騎士呼嘯而去，但對方的身影一閃，不僅躲過了冰錐，下一秒鐘，強而有力的右手已經扣住自己的脖子。

　　「乖乖的養老吧，白牙。」熾夜不等對方回話，右手一甩，將白牙給狠狠地拋了出去，讓他撞上一面堅固的牆壁，發出一聲痛苦的悶哼，接著衰老的身體滑落到地上，不停的顫抖著，枴杖也掉到一邊。

　　「白牙！你沒事吧？」灰風雙手緊緊抓著枴杖，顫顫巍巍的站了起來，並試圖想走過去白牙身旁。

　　「阿……對了。」熾夜將太陽眼鏡掛在胸前，伸手從黑色皮大衣的口袋中拿出一小瓶藥水，「是這東西把你們變成這副德性的，不過這東西原本的主人已經被我殺了。」

　　「那……那是什麼？」白牙艱難地坐起身來，背靠在牆壁上，大口大口喘氣，「那究竟是什麼東西？」

　　「好像是雅美斯帝國某位叫傑爾的科學家研發出來的，專門對付獸人用的……」熾夜將藥水舉高，仔細地打量著，「得帶回去給團長研究研究……」

　　正當熾夜準備轉身離去時，一道強勁的黑色光芒直直的射向他，但前者只是左手一揮，一道火焰便擋住了黑色光芒。

　　「看來你們有幫手了……」熾夜漫不經心地望向一旁，而白牙和灰風也順著他的目光望去，只見一名棕色的年輕狼人右手握著黑色的靈源鎗指著一臉輕鬆的銀髮男子。

　　突來的新訪客沒有回話，身形一閃，出現在年邁的白牙身旁，左手溫柔地放在白牙的腰上，做了基礎的治療，「我的名字叫做翼，是日耀帝國派來協助你們的，白牙隊長。」

　　「那真是太好了……謝謝……」白牙喘著氣說道，援軍及時趕到讓他鬆了一大口氣，但絲毫不敢大意，「我跟灰風現在這樣恐怕不能戰鬥了……」

　　「您盡管放心吧，我不會讓他再傷害你們的。」名叫翼的年輕狼人笑著說道，接著站起來身來，面對著熾夜，「流雲十字騎士團的騎士阿……真是稀客呢……」

　　「不過是來工作而已。」熾夜將藥水收進口袋內，接著左手掏出一個空間戒指，把他拋給灰風，「你們的王鏈跟武器都在這裡面，現在還給你們。」

　　「為什麼？你們的目的不是王鏈嗎？」灰風伸出一隻手接住，驚訝地問道，差點就站不穩而跌倒在地。

　　「因為這是團長的最新命令……尚未覺醒的王鏈對我們來說根本沒用……」熾夜緩緩地說道，「你們手上的那三組王鏈根本還沒解封過，換句話說……憑現在的你們根本不可能阻止我們。。」

　　翼趁熾夜鬆懈的這段時間，連續朝他開出了五、六槍，但是一道沖天的火柱過後，後者毫髮無傷地站在那。

　　「真沒耐心……」熾夜依舊輕鬆愉快地說著，顯然對自己的實力很有自信，「水之王鏈因為還沒找到主人，乾脆就送你們……反正遲早都會是我們的。」

　　「你休想！」白牙大聲地吼道，此時的他拄著拐杖顫顫巍巍地站了起來，雙腳不停顫抖，「你們騎士團究竟想幹什麼？蒼煌呢？」

　　「告訴你也無妨，我們要……」熾夜偏著頭望著白牙，「革新這整個星羅大陸，所以囉……光明教廷和人類兩大帝國必須被毀滅。」

　　白牙正打算回話時，颼颼兩聲，兩道人影躍到了熾夜的身旁，緊跟著，獅獸人靜炎也帶著月空和卡爾抵達這處營地。

　　「姆，越來越多人了。」熾夜裝做苦惱地看著身旁的新訪客，「貪婪和淫慾，你們兩位也來啦？」

　　「吵死人啦，你這自戀狂。」亞雷特哼了一聲，接著說道，「怎麼辦，現在可是三打六阿。」

　　「三打六？那兩個老頭根本不能戰鬥啦。」熾夜對著亞雷特罵道，與此同時，月空和卡爾則一臉驚訝望著在場的兩名長者，灰風和白牙，兩雙眼睛瞪得老大。

　　「灰風！你沒事吧？」月空衝到灰風身旁，伸手攙扶著他，「為什麼你會老成這樣？」

　　「這說來話長了，似乎是人類研發的毒藥害的。」灰風的聲音嘶啞衰老，「那位獅獸人也是援軍嗎？」

　　「他叫做許靜炎，我想他跟白牙旁邊那位狼人是同夥吧？」月空困惑地問道，同時也幫灰風稍微做了點治療。

　　灰風點點頭，而翼已經將白牙帶到卡爾跟靜炎的身旁，現在營地內明確地分出兩方人馬，一邊是流雲十字騎士團的三位強大的騎士，另一邊則是白牙等人。
　　「翼，你有什麼作戰方法嗎？」靜炎問著手持雙槍的狼獸人翼，此時他已經拔出長劍，擺出迎擊的姿勢。

　　「沒有呢，但是至少別再讓灰風跟白牙受到傷害，他們扛不住的。」翼苦笑道，一雙眼仍然緊緊盯著前方的三名騎士。

　　此時營地內劍拔弩張，戰鬥一觸即發，月空和卡爾等人絲毫不敢大意，似乎已經下定決心要盡全力硬戰。

　　「對了，我想我們的工作都完成了……」熾夜突然說道，將太陽眼鏡重新戴上，「我們也該回去了吧，這邊風景不怎麼好阿。」

　　咻咻……

　　幾聲刺耳的破空聲後，六道身影出現在營地內一棟建築物的上方，其中三人都身穿白袍，另外兩名老者身穿銀色長袍，剩下的一人則是身披白金重型鎧甲的狼獸人。

　　「哼，想來就來想走就走，你當天山是你家後院阿？」其中一名銀袍老者怒聲喝斥，他是一名年邁的虎獸人，而他身旁的則是一名上了年紀的狐獸人，灰風立刻認出那是日耀帝國國務院院長夜雪。

　　「夜雪大人！」明白來者的身分後，翼和靜炎都鬆了口氣，不過貪婪的騎士銀月臉色卻是沉了下來。

　　「光明教廷白袍樞機主教、日耀帝國國務院正副院長以及羅斯家族的一名執事長老。」銀月很快地道出這群訪客的身分，「真是龐大的排場阿……」

　　「少在那廢話，騎士團的走狗，你們的命我們光明教廷是要定了。」其中一名白袍中年男子吼道，右手握著一根白色的魔法杖，「我們奉光明主神之意，必須剷除星羅大陸上所有的罪惡！」

　　這番話顯然引起了亞雷特不爽，只見他往前站了一步，朝地上呸了一口，「給老子閉嘴，開口閉口就是要剷除罪惡，你當你們光明教廷是誰？星羅大陸主宰？沒那實力就給我安靜！」

　　「放肆！」一股龐大的能量波動沖天而起，這次說話的是另一名白髮的白袍樞機主教，只見他雙手間已經凝聚著乳白色的聖光，「神說，瀆神者必給予制裁。」

　　翼和靜炎交換了一下眼神，示意灰風等人迅速的退出營地，以免遭受任何波及，正當他們剛撤出時，另外兩股龐大的能量波動也隨之傳來。

　　「天山可是我們羅斯家族的地盤，誰也不准在這撒野！」羅斯家族的執事長老咆哮道，此時的他手中已經握著一把銀灰色的長槍，槍身上滿是密密麻麻的符文，散發出陣陣磅礡的能量波動。

　　「看來我們想離開這……得先殺出重圍了……」熾夜緩緩地說道，左手掌心浮現出一團躍動的火苗，而銀月的右手上也纏繞著吱吱作響的紫色閃電，但讓人感到奇怪的是，兩人的身上都沒有散發出任何一絲能量波動，平靜得猶如止水。

　　氣氛劍拔弩張，戰鬥一觸即發，雙方人馬就這樣對峙著，誰也沒有率先出手，看得一旁觀戰的灰風等人也都緊張起來。

　　「沒必要出手。」而當熾夜打算出手的同時，一道宛如冰塊般冷漠的嗓音從眾人的上空傳來，所有人都停止了戰鬥，紛紛望向上空，只見聲音的主人是一名身穿黑色大衣、有著一雙血色瞳孔的黑狼獸人。

　　「阿阿，想不到老大竟然親自來了……」亞雷克抓抓頭，故作無奈地笑道，接著望向羅斯家族的執事長老，「老傢伙，看來我們這戰不用打了。」

　　「少得意忘形了！小鬼！」身披重甲的長老如閃電般撲了出去，沉重的長槍爆出耀眼的紅光，帶著雷霆萬鈞的氣勢朝亞雷克招呼過去。

　　唰……

　　一陣物體高速劃破空氣的聲音響起，經驗豐富的執事長老立即停止攻勢，並往後躍去，只見他幾秒鐘前站立的地方出現一道深不可測的裂痕！

　　「淫慾、傲慢、貪婪，你們都退下，接下來交給我就好。」黑狼獸人在虛空中一步一步的往下走著，彷彿腳下踩著一道隱形的階梯，儘管他身上沒有絲毫能量波動，但卻帶著一股無形的威壓。

　　「老大要親自上陣阿……」熾夜邊說邊跳上一棵高聳的樹上，銀月和亞雷克也前後退到了蒼煌後方。

　　「罪不可赦的狼人，蒼煌‧伊亞諾特，你的罪刑將由我們神聖的光明教廷來審判！」白髮的樞機主教用手中的魔法杖直指蒼煌，一陣陣澎湃的光明系魔力波動從他體內散發出來。

　　「要審判我阿……」蒼煌終於停下腳步，居高臨下地望著三名主教以及夜雪等人，邊說邊用右手緩緩地拔出了太刀，「那就來吧，全部一起上。」

　　「臭小子，不要太過自大了！」羅斯家族的執事長老舉起手中的長槍，全身上下散發出耀眼的紅光，「本來我想手下留情的，不過看來沒這個必要了。」

　　蒼煌淡淡地望了那名執事長老一眼，接著又望向營地外，尖銳的狼耳稍微動了動，一股無形的波動以他為中心向四周散發出去，帶著一股極為陰冷的氣息，「原來白牙也在阿，那我就稍微認真一點了……」

　　「神說，要有光，而光明將化為猛獸，吞噬一切黑暗！」白髮的樞機主教握著魔法杖高聲吟唱起來，一出手便是神聖魔法中最可怕的大預言術，以他領域顛峰的實力，已經可以將這道魔法發揮出百分之八十的威力！

　　隨著他的吟唱聲，一道道白光慢慢凝聚在他前方，形成一顆高速旋轉的白色光球，接著猛然像蒼煌射出一道巨大的白色光芒！

　　「一出手就是大預言術阿……」面對這道可怕的魔法，蒼煌絲毫沒有任何恐懼，只是慢慢閉上雙眼，再緩緩地睜開，只見他原本血紅色的右眼，漸漸變成了藍色，「好吧，我就讓你們見識一下六幻吧。」

　　待他的語音落下，一股強勁且陰冷的氣息從他身上爆發出來，而他右手反手握刀，刀刃朝下，「其之一，冥幻‧無冥空波。」

　　以蒼煌手上的黑色刀刃為源頭，散發出一圈圈的波紋，接著組成一幅詭異地暗紅色魔法陣，並將強大的白色光束給徹底吸收掉。

　　「冥幻會吸收掉所有魔法攻擊。」蒼煌緩慢地解說道，此時他前方的魔法陣已經逐漸散去，而在此時，夜雪的冰系禁咒魔法──鑽石冰刃也詠唱完成，只見空氣中的水氣逐漸凝聚成七把鋒利的巨大刀刃，從上空攻擊蒼煌！

　　「其之二，鏡幻，能將一切物理攻擊反射回去。」一圈透明的魔法護罩在蒼煌的周圍形成，將巨大的冰之刀刃給反彈回去，化解了夜雪的攻勢。

　　「地龍破，殺！」羅斯家族的執事長老不知道何時已經出現在蒼煌後方，夾雜著金色光芒的鋒利長槍猛力地向蒼煌身上刺了過去。

　　「其之三，絢幻。」就在長槍即將貫穿蒼煌的同時，他的身影瞬間憑空消失，緊跟著，出現在長老後方，開始了如絢爛舞蹈般的神速攻擊，「光靠蠻力是打不倒我的。」

　　才幾個呼吸的時間，羅斯家族的執事長老便被蒼煌給擊飛，往後退了十幾公尺才穩住身形，身上的白金色重甲已經多了幾道裂痕，顯然已經不堪使用。

　　「就只有這樣嗎？」蒼煌的身影突然出現在眾人面前，身上散發出一股讓人不寒而慄的可怕氣息，「不想死的就自己收手離開這裡，但是光明教廷的傢伙就回歸你們所謂的光明主神的懷裡吧。」

　　「聖光衝擊！」另一名金髮的中年樞機主教連咒語都不念，揚手就是一發高級的神聖魔法，帶著炙熱高溫的白色光芒如閃電地衝向蒼煌，但很快的就被後者的能力給徹底化解。

　　「冥幻‧邪自滅斗。」蒼煌左手向前一伸，掌心凝聚著一團黑光，接著朝那名金髮的樞機主教發出一道強大的黑色光波，所過之處的一切都化為灰燼！

　　「聖光護罩！」白髮樞機主教眼看情況不妙，趕緊撐起一道金光閃閃的魔法護罩，勉強地擋住了蒼煌的攻勢。

　　不過蒼煌並沒有停止攻擊的意思，左手掌心凝聚著更多的黑色光球，似乎準備一口氣解決掉對方。

　　而在這關鍵時刻，羅斯家族的執事長老、夜雪以及亞羅修斯同時對蒼煌發動了攻擊，迫使他停止了凝聚力量的動作，不過在絢幻的神速面前，三人的攻擊都沒有命中目標，毫無作用。

　　「看來你們真的那麼想死阿……」蒼煌的身影出現在另一旁，冷酷的目光望向夜雪三人以及他們身後的三名主教，「那就別怨我了。」

　　「亞羅修斯！快叫翼跟靜炎帶著白牙他們下山！」羅斯家族的執事長老轉身對著夜雪下令，接著全力運起體內的鬥氣，「那傢伙要來真的了！」

　　亞羅修斯點點頭後，立刻轉身朝營地外離去，準備去找灰風等人，以免他們遭受到戰鬥的波及。

　　「雷霆之刃。」蒼煌的左手纏繞著眾多的紫色閃電，接著輕輕拂過右手上的太刀，一陣霹啪作響的吱吱聲過後，黑色的刀身上滿是紫色的閃電。

　　咻咻……

　　幾聲刺耳的破空聲突然響起，只見一道道犀利的風刃朝著蒼煌呼嘯而去，教廷的白袍樞機主教已經搶先出手。

　　「其之四……犽幻‧裂閃爪。」蒼煌將手上的黑色太刀往後一拉，接著大力往前一砍，揮出五道夾帶著紫色閃電的藍色月牙，眨眼就衝破了對方的風波刃，瞬間斬殺掉那名中年主教，鮮血和內臟噴灑而出，將四周的雪地染得一片通紅。

　　「混帳，我要殺了你！」金髮的樞機主教見同伴被斬殺，頓時間暴怒不已，身上散發出強烈的金色光芒，空氣一陣陣漣漪，「聖光領域！」

　　金髮主教展開了領域，另一名樞機主教也同樣展開了自己的領域，和他的夥伴相比，他的領域籠罩範圍更廣，威壓也更為驚人，而羅斯家族的執事長老也展開了自己的領域，其擁有的力量甚至比兩名樞機主教都還要來的強大。

　　「看來不用動用到剩下的兩幻了……」蒼煌平靜地說著，黑色太刀上的閃電仍然不停的嘎吱作響，「雖然我很不想動用到這招，不過看在你們這麼想死的份上，就讓你在死前開開眼界，看看和你們屬於不同次元的實力。」

　　蒼煌邊說邊將黑色太刀舉到身體前方，刀刃朝向左下方，左手隨意地擺在黑色的刀身上，緊接著，他身上突然散發出些許的黑光，接著腳下出現一道黑藍色的六芒星魔法陣，四周的空氣似乎突然凝結起來。

　　「六幻之絢幻──幻影夢霞。」


待續。

----------


## 茶川翼

終於更新了阿，等好久說...

雖然我自己也拖好久(炸

而且......還養老勒=▽=||

未來這句話可能會很常出現(！？

帶著這麼恐怖的藥讓對方變老然後攻擊。

話說，六幻算無敵了吧@@"(外掛意味？

想快點看到最後一幻的效果=D

期待下篇~

----------


## 紅峽青燦

欸很恐怖耶
蒼煌什麼東西啊
強成這樣搞什麼？

（青背指著蒼煌：你自己檢討一下為什麼這麼強
蒼煌瞪
青背遭滅）

蒼大又把劇情推向更高朝了
老灰風老白牙
加上靜炎和眾王鏈
神秘的組織……

喔喔喔喔嗚嗚
青背好興奮
蒼大快寫XDD

----------


## 冥月

於是
又來看了
強啊強啊強啊……（默念N遍
SO……
新年快樂（啥米

----------


## 冥獄o玥

蒼煌的六幻太屈了拉-/-
感覺整個無敵(?
根本沒人能贏他好不好..
死的那麼華麗也沒白活了XDD
期待十二曲的誕生~~~

----------


## a70701111

炸！被突然出現的角色嚇到了。
這樣看來應該是有取得對方的答應吧。
嗚嗚！
能力爆升，直接打出極大狠招。
不戰敗都難的感覺。
不過話說再這樣下去，角色不會太多了嗎？
多注意一下喔。

----------


## 銀牙_新

老了還是要服老啊~(拍肩)
回家養老也不錯呀...(被兩狼轟飛~

蒼煌出場就壓著別人打啊
六幻好威呀,感覺好作弊
而且還剩兩幻不需要用?!
看來對方要全滅了...
期待全滅的十二曲~?(誤

----------


## 逍月

作弊！（指）
好啦，不開玩笑了...

月我難得飄過XD
應該說，蒼寫作的筆法什麼應該算有比以前好...
至少不是單調的轟來轟去XD
不過阿，呃至少要平衡一點？（思）
還是很快有可以對抗的人出現呢？
否則，到十一章為只就是蒼的勢力實力都很強...
可，其他人都被打著玩＠＠

以上，小小意見囉。（笑）
然後月我跟阿月怎麼鬼隱了（驚）

----------


## 靜炎

呃……先說……炎的個性怎麼好像變了個人似的，一點都不像我了！呵呵
衣服無袖？呵呵，算了！隨便了。還是來說正經的吧！
人物……小迪已經說了。
故事嘛~~還沒到尾，說不好。XD
不過感覺是快了點。
其他……炎真不知該說什麼好了，最後也就是祝阿蒼有朝一日能突飛猛進囉！
請加把勁吧！WW

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO阿炎
你的個性本來就變來變去的XD

TO月：
我哪有作弊阿><

這是實力~實力(被打

會有可以對抗騎士團的人出現啦

TO銀牙

你等等被灰風跟白牙打飛阿XDD

感謝支持喔

TO小迪

角色我會注意的，感謝提醒

TO冥獄

沒有真正無敵的招式啦XD

請期待下篇

TO阿月

新年快樂(遲到了！

你的小說阿....拖稿很大喔

TO青背

最近應該會比較多時間打文章~

請期待囉

TO翼

六幻不算無敵喔XD

請期待下一篇。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

十二曲：令人震撼的實力！

從天堂墮落的孩子，在地獄重生為掌控業火的凱薩，原來，天堂和地獄不過是一線之隔。─傲慢的騎士─熾夜。

　　白雪紛飛的天山上，一陣陣冰冷徹骨的氣息不停地從山中散發出來，比白雪還要寒冷的可怕氣息，伴隨著是可怕的能量波動。

　　「幻影夢霞，竟然還能再一次看到這招阿……」熾夜從樹上望著魔法陣之中的蒼煌，「看來老大這次不打算手下留情。」

　　「自戀狂，你有看過這招阿？」一旁的亞雷克望著熾夜問道，那副樣子彷彿一個吊兒郎當的紈褲子弟。

　　「安靜點！你這個花痴。」熾夜很快地頂了回去，接著開始說道，「這招我當然看過，老大在兩年前就是用這招獨自攻下一個國家。」

　　熾夜的語音未落，教廷的兩名主教們出手了，一道道耀眼的聖光不要錢似的朝蒼煌身上轟去，但在擊中之前，流雲騎士團團長的身影已經消失的無影無蹤。

　　「很多人都想殺掉團長大人，但是卻完全錯估了他的實力也用錯了方法。」熾夜淡淡地說道，「團長的近身肉搏強大，所以要保持距離？不，這樣還不夠。魔法攻擊可怕，所以趁他詠唱時發動攻擊？不，這樣也不行。」

　　在熾夜說話的同時，那名金髮的主教已經被砍成了兩半，不管是白髮的樞機主教還是日耀帝國國務院院長夜雪，還是羅斯家族的執事長老，完全沒有人看到那一刀是什麼時候出手的！

　　「既然魔武雙全，那就靠領域來抵擋？不，依舊還是不夠。」熾夜似乎在充當著解說員的工作，「老大的能力完全超出你們的想像之外，沒辦法抓住老大的攻擊方式的話，根本破解不了這招幻影夢霞，更不用說要打倒真正的魔劍士了。」

　　「這招到底是怎樣阿？根本看不到老大。」亞雷克不耐煩地問道，「拜託別再廢話了，自戀狂。」

　　「幻影夢霞的真面目是……」熾夜刻意拉長尾音，而在這時候，無論是白袍樞機主教還是夜雪，或者是羅斯家族的狼獸人長老，已經身中了數十刀，鮮血淋漓，各自的領域也都接近破碎。

　　迅幻奧義‧幻影夢霞的真面目是──如同幻影一般的超神速攻擊！

　　「一秒鐘內揮出五刀，或許對劍聖以下的人來說非常強大，不過對劍聖以上的強者來說，卻只是兒戲。」熾夜望著戰場內的眾人，馬不停蹄地解說到，「就算提升到一秒十刀，對聖階和領域強者也是幾乎沒有用的。」

　　鏗鏘……

　　一陣刺耳的金屬碰撞聲劃破了夜空，蒼煌的太刀跟羅斯家族執事長老的長槍狠狠地碰撞在一起，爆出一串串火花。

　　「而我們流雲騎士團團長的速度是……」熾夜伸手摘下了太陽眼鏡，一雙金色瞳孔打量著正和蒼煌抗衡的執事長老，「一秒一百刀阿。」

　　嘎吱……

　　「快離開他身邊！雷亞斯大人！」眼看執事長老和蒼煌抗衡，一旁的夜雪趕緊出聲警告，但已經來不及了！

　　只見蒼煌的黑色刀刃爆出大量紫色的閃電，身形再次消失得無影無蹤，接下來的一幕，讓夜雪以及倖存的白髮樞機主教徹底震撼！

　　流雲騎士團團長的身影彷彿化作一道道的黑色閃光，不停地在雷亞斯長老四周亂竄，夾帶著不少金屬碰撞聲和利刃劃破肉體的聲音，鮮血也不停地噴灑而出，在半空中形成一朵朵血紅之花朵！

　　阿……

　　毫無防備地遭受到強大的攻擊之下，雷亞斯大聲慘叫，身上的白金重甲早已被砍成無數塊碎片，緊跟著在蒼煌的最後一刀下，整個人被夾帶著閃電的無數刃氣砍飛了出去。

　　一名領域顛峰，離神階只差最後一線的騎士在一瞬間內就身受重傷，而且是在沒有任何反擊機會的狀況下，這也說明了蒼煌的實力有多麼恐怖！

　　「現在你們懂了吧？為什麼我們會願意追隨他？因為流雲騎士團團長，同時也是牙之王……」熾夜對著夜雪、白袍樞機主教說道，「蒼煌‧鴻‧伊亞諾特強大得令人畏懼的實力阿。」

　　「你話太多了，熾夜。」蒼煌的身影重新出現在眾人的視線內，只見他右手握著黑刀，全身上下充滿無盡的寒冷氣息，冷冽的目光凝視著遠處的年邁狼人，「還沒死嗎？領域巔峰終究還是領域巔峰阿。」

　　「神說！光明將化為──」白髮樞機主教眼見機不可失，開始吟唱起大預言術，但他的咒語只詠唱到一半，蒼煌的身影就出現在他的身後，而他的頭和身體已經分了家，緊跟著身體碎成了無數段，遍地都是鮮血以及內臟。

　　一秒百刀！

　　幻影夢霞的恐怖威力再次重現在眾人眼前！

　　看著地板上那攤碎肉，誰也無法想像這攤肉醬在之前還是完整的一個人，一個有著領域巔峰實力的教廷樞機主教！

　　「現在就只剩下你了……」蒼煌邊說邊緩緩地走向夜雪，右手上的黑刀纏繞著嘎吱作響的紫色閃電，「雖然我跟你們無冤無仇，但是你們阻擋了騎士團的道路，更不該和幫忙那幾個教廷的走狗……」

　　夜雪全神戒備地盯著蒼煌，左手已經扣好了一發魔法，正在等待著適當的時間點，他相信憑他的實力釋放的這招魔法，絕對可以重創對方！

　　「不過我不會殺了你們，只會廢掉你們一身的修為。」蒼煌已經走到了夜雪面前，雙方之間只有三步之隔，「冥幻……」

　　就是現在！

　　「禁‧絕對零度！」夜雪一聲爆喝後，左手的魔法朝著蒼煌扔了過去，接著抱起渾身血跡的執事長老通過瞬移魔法撤出了營地內，並朝山下趕去，準備去和白牙一行以及前來支援的幾名強者會合。

　　嘶……

　　夜雪扔出的一顆藍白色的小光球，但是卻散發出澎湃的魔力波動，扔出沒幾秒後便向四周爆發出一陣接一陣極度寒冷的氣息，就連在樹上觀戰的熾夜等人也都不得不一退再退，營地內外眨眼間就成了一片冰天雪地！

　　「老大不會翹了吧？」亞雷克躍到一棵樹的頂端看著下方的冰天雪地問道。

　　不過他的疑惑很快就得到了解答，只見一片冰錐的營地內突然爆出一道衝天的黑色光束，緊跟著，流雲十字騎士團團長完好無瑕的身影出現在三人面前。

　　「老大，要去追那老狐狸嗎？」熾夜一躍而下來到蒼煌身邊，而銀月和亞雷克也紛紛從樹上跳下來。

　　「沒關係，等等再處理他們，現在先處理掉這些傢伙……」蒼煌右手上的黑色太刀發出嗡嗡般地輕吟，刀身一片通紅，而熾夜三人也察覺到四周的異狀。

　　幾聲草叢跟樹葉晃動沙沙聲後，五名全副武裝，身穿白色盔甲以及頭盔的人類包圍住了他們，其中一名身形比其他夥伴壯碩的傢伙看了看蒼煌四人，不屑地吐了口痰：「他們就是所謂流雲十字騎士團的騎士？看起來很弱阿……」

　　「嘖嘖，還說什麼魔法才是一切，我看那群獸人跟那幾個神棍也被打敗了阿，果然還是得靠我們這群改造戰士。」另一名黑髮的傢伙也是一臉不屑，對身旁的夥伴說道，「快解決掉他們吧。」

　　「真大的口氣阿，勸你們不要太小看我們騎士阿。」面對自大的改造戰士，熾夜冷冷地笑了笑，將太陽眼鏡給重新戴上。

　　「銀月跟亞雷克先追上去，熾夜和我負責對付這些雜魚。」蒼煌很快地下令道。

　　收到命令後，銀月和亞雷克身形一閃，立刻就消失在原地，開始追蹤逃走的夜雪和白牙等人。

　　接著他將太刀給舉到自己面前，望著五名身穿盔甲的改造人，「我想對付你們這些人類應該也不用手下留情了。」

 　　「那我也該稍微認真了……」熾夜笑著說道，接著他望像對方的首領，「希望你們這群出賣靈魂的傢伙不要讓我太失望，不然我的火炎可是會將你們給吞噬殆盡的。」

　　「你們能死在六幻上，應該感到榮幸。」蒼煌的刀上泛出讓人不寒而慄的藍光，更加顯現黑色刀身的幽闇以及詭異。

　　「哼，那種三流的東西聽都沒聽過！」黑髮的傢伙瞬間展開攻勢，一拳揮出，竟然帶起一陣陣刺耳的破空聲，徒手就揮出了破壞力驚人的真空衝擊波，「看我的真空玉！」

　　「不入流的你當然沒聽過。」蒼煌左手往前一伸，剛剛擋住白袍樞機主教等人魔法攻擊的無冥空波瞬間就將真空波給吸收乾淨，「星羅大陸上，會六幻的人只有三位……」

　　「而我，就是其中一位。」

　　蒼煌將黑刀給收進刀鞘內，並用左手握住刀鞘擺在左腰處，刀柄朝下，右腳前，左腳後，右手擺在刀柄右下方不遠處，身體微微朝下傾斜，雙眼如老鷹一般銳利。

　　「哼，不過就是一般的拔刀術罷了！」黑髮的人類二話不說，全力衝向蒼煌，人還沒到就一拳接一拳揮出衝擊力驚人的真空波！

　　在五人組當中，傲人的觀察力和冷靜的分析，是他的強項，無人能出其右！

　　「六幻之絢幻……」蒼煌的手緩緩滑向刀柄，至少在黑髮的傢伙眼中是如此，但在熾夜的眼中，卻是神速般的移動，「殘夢‧一閃！」

　　鏗鏘……

　　一陣金屬激烈碰撞的聲音響起，黑髮人類已經像是出膛的子彈般往後飛了出去，接連撞斷好幾根樹木，並在地上撞出一道又深又長的痕跡。

　　「這招雖然是拔刀術，但是我們團長拔刀術可不像那些三流的拔刀術一樣……」熾夜看了看被砍飛的那個人類，視線又回到剩下的四名人類，「這可是超神速的拔刀術──居合斬阿。」

　　「熾夜，右邊那兩個交給你了。」蒼煌緩緩的站直身體，剛剛施展居合斬的黑刀仍然握在右手上，而刀鞘又插回後腰的皮帶上，「接下來，輪到誰來送死呢？」

　　「就讓我奇比斯卡洛來結束你的生命吧！」身材最為壯碩的大漢邊說邊站到蒼煌面前，渾身上下散發出強大的氣勢，白色的光學戰鬥裝甲發出耀眼的白光，「藍洛特那傢伙就是太輕敵了，不過我可不一樣了！」

　　「廢話少說，快上吧。」蒼煌冷冷地望著裝甲大漢，右手上的黑刀泛起紫黑色的光芒，左腳在地上一蹬，以迅雷不及掩耳的速度撲向了對方。

　　「自己來送死嗎？那你就安心的上路吧！」裝甲大漢雙手高高舉起，兩團黃色光圈凝聚在手上，接著重重地擊向地面，「大地噴泉〈Earth Fountain〉！」

　　轟……

　　地面因為強大的力量為之撼動，一道道金黃色的能量從地下噴出，形成恐怖的無差別攻擊。

　　「奇比斯還是一樣誇張阿，不過那狼人應該活不成了。」身穿輕盈白色盔甲的紅髮女子笑著說道，接著望向戴著太陽眼鏡的熾夜，「接下來輪到你了，小帥哥。」

　　「哈哈哈，騎士團不過如此！」名叫奇比斯的大漢仰天狂笑，正打算連熾夜也一起解決時，一股寒意爬上他壯碩的背脊，「怎麼可──」

　　但他再也沒有把話說完的機會，幾輪鮮血形成的紅月憑空出現在他的四周，蒼煌不知道已經出現在對方的身後，手中的刀又回歸到原本死寂的黑色。

　　「六幻之冥幻……」蒼煌邊說邊緩緩地將手中的黑刀收回刀鞘內，「惡魔之月〈The Moon of Devil。〉」

　　在騎士團團長將刀給完全收進刀鞘的同時，裝甲大漢的白色盔甲瞬間碎裂成無數塊，最後轟然倒地，顯然已經死亡。

　　惡魔之月，藉由超神速的斬擊，讓對方的血液形成一個個血紅圓圈，呈現在虛空中，可以說是魔劍士這職業最值得讓人傳誦的偉大藝術之一！

　　「姬賽斯、阿瑞斯，你們兩個先回去吧，接下來就交給我了。」有著一頭棕色頭髮的改造人首領邊說邊往前站了一步，身上散發出遠超先前兩人的強悍能量波動。「以你們的實力被捲入這場戰鬥的話是會死的，乾脆先將剛剛的情報帶回總部。」

　　「凱羅隊長！」名叫阿瑞斯的銀髮男子不甘心地說道，「我們接到的命令是打倒騎士團的成員，只靠隊長你的話──」

　　「這是命令！」被稱為凱羅的首領大聲喝斥，「犧牲藍洛特和奇比斯換來的情報相當珍貴，一定要帶回去給總部，讓他們來擬定接下來的策略，所以快走吧！」

　　「隊長……」阿瑞斯似乎還想抗命，但卻被一旁的夥伴阻止。

　　「我們走吧，這是隊長的命令。」一頭紅髮的姬賽斯嘆了口氣，接著說道，「不要讓他們兩人的犧牲白費了。」

　　「你一定要活著回來。」阿瑞斯臨走前不忘對著他們的隊長說道，接著便和姬賽斯先行離去。

　　「放心吧，我會帶著他們的首級回去完成任務的。」凱羅堅定地說道，接著轉身忘向一臉輕鬆的熾夜和彷彿是不關己的蒼煌，「放馬過來吧，就讓你們見識見識狂風至尊──凱羅的可怕吧！」

　　「終於要來了嗎？我的火焰可是等得不耐煩了。」熾夜將太陽眼鏡給收好，將插在褲子口袋中的右手給抽出，微微一張，一團躍動的赤紅色火焰就出現在掌心中，「準備享受煉獄了嗎？」

　　「哼，目中無人的小鬼！」凱羅冷哼一聲，右手握拳，迅速地往右一揮，一道足以撕裂大地巨大白色龍捲風便襲向了熾夜，「裂破風震拳！」

　　「熾夜，不要拖太久。」蒼煌僅僅向傲慢的騎士下達這指令後，便躍上後方較高的一處凸岩上，悠閒地坐下，「光學戰鬥裝甲……就讓我一窺其中的奧秘吧。」

　　「果然是狂風至尊，不過……」熾夜微微一笑，右手一揚，一道炙熱的火焰朝前方噴出，撞上了白色龍捲，「你的風只會讓我的火燃燒得更加旺盛！」

　　如同傲慢騎士所言，赤紅色的火焰宛如燎原之炎一發不可收拾，越來越旺盛，並襲向了凱羅！

　　「炎殺大蛇破！」

　　巨大的炎蛇張開血盆大口一口吞下了凱羅，不過卻未如熾夜預料中的瞬間秒殺，一股強烈風壓將炎蛇給分解掉，毫髮無傷的首領依舊佇立在原地。

　　「哼哼，看來我的風遠遠超過你的火阿。」凱羅自信滿滿地笑著，接著說道，「好好看清楚吧，這就是光學戰鬥裝甲的真正力量！」

　　隨著凱羅的語音落下，一道道白色的光波從他腳下朝四面八方擴散出去，而颳起的風也越來越強！

　　「展開吧！狂風領域！」凱羅雙手一張，風之領域瞬間形成，領域內的颳起讓人難以站立的狂嵐，「風跟火是相生相滅的，沒有風的話，你的火焰再旺盛也只有毀滅一途！」

　　「原來如此，怪不得你敢隻身留下來，原來就是能掌控領域。」熾夜笑了笑，右手一揚，又是一道赤紅色的火焰襲向凱羅，「但是就算這樣你還是打不贏我的，大叔。」

　　「沒用的！看我的真空壓縮！」凱羅的右手往前一伸，原本領域內狂亂的風都瞬間消失，而熾夜的火焰也因為失去了氧氣而熄滅掉，「這下子你了解我的意思了吧？在這領域內，所有的空氣都是由我掌控，你的火焰已經沒用了！」

　　「真的是這樣嗎……果然跟老大說得一樣，你們這些依靠科技傢伙真的不入流阿……」熾夜冷笑著，一改剛剛一副不在乎的樣子，現在的他全身上下都散發出驚人的殺意，「在你死前就讓你見識見識，流雲騎士團四王之一，炎之王的實力吧。」

　　「哼，少說大話了，火焰被封印住的你還能做什麼？」凱羅對熾夜的話不屑一顧，右手一揮發出數十道犀利的風之刃，「到地獄去懺悔吧！」

　　「地獄？那可是我重生的地方阿！竟然你那麼想去我就送你一程！好好的去玩玩，然後不用再回來了！」熾夜仰頭狂笑，一道沖天的黑色火柱擋下了所有的風刃，接著右手一張，一團躍動的黑色火炎出現在掌心中，「這可是你的榮幸，因為你是第二個看到我這黑炎的人！」

　　「怎麼可能？這世界上竟然有黑色的火焰？」凱羅驚訝的喊道，看看熾夜手中的黑色火焰，一股陰冷的寒意竄上他的背脊，這黑色火焰竟然是如此冰冷！

　　「你所不知道的事情還有很多呢，這就是你們這些依靠科技的人類的通病。」蒼煌淡淡地說道，「有些事物可不是科學能解釋的，所以你就安心的上路吧。」

　　「懂了吧？這就是炎之王鏈的力量！這就是我地獄凱薩的力量！」熾夜右手上的黑色火炎變得越來越加旺盛，接著往凱羅的方向一揚，「去死吧！闇黑炎殺大蛇噬！」

　　「你們根本就不了解我們騎士團……」蒼煌邊說邊緩緩起身，注視著那可怕的黑炎大蛇，黑炎映照在他血紅的雙瞳，顯得更為駭人，「不了解我們的力量；不了解我們這些經歷過悲慘地獄的人，所以，憑你們就想打倒騎士團？簡直是癡人說夢！」

　　「不可能！我不可能就這樣被打倒！」這句話顯然成為凱羅生前的最後遺言，因為下一秒他就被黑炎吞噬，連同他那身自傲的光學戰鬥裝甲，徹底的被焚燒殆盡，化為飛灰。

　　與此同時，已經在山腰附近的白牙一行仍然馬不停蹄的朝山下前進，剛剛的打鬥聲想必已經傳到他們耳中，這讓眾人都捏了一把冷汗。

　　「你可不要出事阿，夜雪。」日耀帝國國務院副院長亞羅修斯邊說邊握緊手中的魔法杖，接著他對著身旁的眾人說道：「加快速度！騎士團的傢伙不知道什麼會追上來！」

　　翼和靜炎對看一眼後，紛紛加快了速度，儘管他們各自背著兩名老狼人，但是速度仍然相當的迅速，別說身為魔導師的月空，就連騎士出身的卡爾也自嘆不如。

　　「亞羅修斯！」突然一道老邁但卻響亮的聲音從眾人前方傳來，帶頭的副院長立刻停下腳步。

　　「援軍總算到了阿……」亞羅修斯鬆了一口氣，因為來者正是日耀帝國九大長老之中的兩位以及其他的強者。

　　「夜雪呢？怎麼沒看到他，還有剛剛那股能量波動到底是誰釋放的？」年邁的獅獸人問道，他身穿一件銀白色的長袍，左手握著一根雪白的魔法杖。

　　「夜雪以及雷亞斯大人，以及光明教廷的人都在上面和流雲騎士團戰鬥……目前戰況不明。」亞羅修斯沉重地說道，「剛剛那能量波動有可能是騎士團的人散發出來的。」

　　「先把受傷的人帶下山去，其他人跟我一起上山支援。」獅獸人沉吟片刻後迅速下令，不過正當他打算往山上移動時，夜雪的身影已經出現在他面前，跟他在一起的是身負重傷的執事長老雷亞斯。

　　「不用上去了，光明教廷的人全死了。」夜雪喘著氣說道，將身受重傷的雷亞斯交給其他的強者，「流雲騎士團團長親自降臨，那實力根本不是正常的獸人擁有的……簡直跟惡魔一樣……」

　　流雲騎士團團長？

　　這幾個字傳到灰風變得不太靈光的耳朵裡，他不顧自己老邁的身軀，轉身走上前激動地問著夜雪，「你是說蒼煌來到天山了？他在哪裡？」

　　「是阿……蒼煌‧伊亞諾特正在這裡，教廷的人馬全被他殲滅了。」想起灰風以前是蒼煌的好友後，夜雪不免覺得一陣遺憾和心酸，原本的好友竟然得刀刃相向，「變老的你絕對打不過他的，你還是快走吧。」

　　「我沒有要跟他戰鬥！我要說服他離開騎士團！」灰風大吼著，接著一陣咳嗽，一旁的月空趕緊上前安撫他。

　　「這聲音……是灰風阿？」一道平靜的嗓音從夜雪後方幾公尺處的樹枝上傳來，眾人循著聲音望去，只見四名身穿黑色大衣的人各自站在一根樹枝上，正中央則是一名身穿黑色大衣的黑狼獸人，血紅的雙眼望著灰風等人，而他正是灰風相隔五年不見的好友──蒼煌！

待續。

----------


## 茶川翼

拖了很久阿...先扣個學期總成績50分（疑?

幻影夢霞好強大喔，一秒一百刀，手不會酸嗎XD？

而且死法越來越壯烈，越來越悲慘，血肉狂噴，拍成3D片一定很精彩ww

期待下一曲蒼煌跟灰風打起來？（不對ww

----------


## 紅峽青燦

久違啦

咦!!!!
灰風他們還是被發現了
這下一定又有更多犧牲啦
還是一樣好看呢
不過

蒼大啊
蒼煌會不會有些強的不切實際了????
現在還不到他最壯烈的一役呀
那到時怎辦呢?
現在就把招式使老嗎???

加油啦
(按讚)

----------


## a70701111

獨自攻下國家！(大驚)
這開頭就重重打了我一拳阿XD。
唔……後面就是整個無法想像的戰鬥方式。
能力太強也會有很多問題。
普通獸根本無法插入戰鬥阿……

----------


## kl122002

很強很強....(x n次
雖然常理上已不大可能，但至了奇幻中也大不可思議了吧?
直覺覺得，打敗蒼煌可能比想象中容易。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO kl122002:

我不強、不強(xn)啦><

打敗蒼煌嗎...或許真的很容易喔XD(被打

TO小迪

只是攻下一個小公國而已><

不是大帝國XD

小迪說的問題，蒼我會注意的...

強者害怕的是弱者阿~(被毆飛

TO青燦

改名字啦~滿好聽的說^^

蒼煌的招式還有很多的>.O

TO小翼

下一話絕對不會再有戰鬥的，你可以放心XDDD

請期待下一篇。

----------


## 銀牙_新

好驚人的威力啊~
只是一個小公國而已嘛......唉?!(說的好像很輕鬆的樣子啊?)
會被當成外掛凍結帳號的呦

喔喔
灰風發現
不過應該打不起來吧(老成這樣也只會被瞬殺而已呀...)
接下來應該就是灰風要說服蒼煌離開騎士團了吧
期待未來的友情喊話~(猜測)


PS.小小的提問
       [spacer=5]光學戰鬥裝甲的用途是?跟展開領域有關係?

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 好驚人的威力啊~
> 只是一個小公國而已嘛......唉?!(說的好像很輕鬆的樣子啊?)
> 會被當成外掛凍結帳號的呦
> 
> 喔喔
> 灰風發現
> 不過應該打不起來吧(老成這樣也只會被瞬殺而已呀...)
> 接下來應該就是灰風要說服蒼煌離開騎士團了吧
> 期待未來的友情喊話~(猜測)
> ...


抱歉這麼晚才回

灰風老了當然不能打阿~(被打飛

光學戰鬥裝甲有許多秘密的XD

以後的章節會慢慢揭曉。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

十三曲：再次的相逢


　　位於星羅大陸原始森林東方的皇達斯帝國境內的一座戒備森嚴的堡壘地下研究室，三名身穿白袍的人類科學家正和兩名獸人討論著事情。

　　「這就是新研發的第三型坎柏拉藥水？」一名棕毛狼人手中拿著一小瓶綠色的詭異藥水說道，「效果應該不至於差強人意？」

　　「這是不可能的，畢竟這也是我們上層下的命令之一。」頭頭模樣的黑髮科學家說道，「現在這種藥水已經能裝入子彈內，或者製作成煙霧，只要這麼一小瓶就能一支十人的獸人小隊失去行動能力，從此只能靠輪椅代步以及讓別人來養他了。」

　　「很好。」棕毛狼人將藥水小心地收近銀色箱子內，並示意一旁的虎獸人將另一個手提箱拿上來，「這裡是一百張紫晶卡，每張裡面存有十萬紫晶幣，總共一千萬。」

　　「確實是一千萬，我就收下了，和你交易真是十分愉快阿。」黑髮人類很快地清點卡片數量以及裡面的金額後，便將手提箱蓋上，「那請恕我不送各位出去了。」

　　棕狼人正準備將裝有藥水以及武器的手提箱給蓋上時，實驗室的隔離門被一道震波給震了開。

　　「是誰？」棕狼人很快地拔出了武器，而人類科學家也從抽屜內抽出了雷射鎗，全都瞄準了門口。

　　「我說阿，這邊的空調會不會太冷點。」一名身穿黑色大衣的白狼人踏進了實驗室，跟在他身旁的則是一名有著猶如天空般湛藍雙瞳的黑狼人。

　　「快點把事情辦完，早點回去吧。」黑狼人平靜地說道，音調沒有任何起伏，猶如止水，讓人不寒而慄。

　　「外面的守衛都在幹什麼？」一名戴著眼鏡的科學家問道，手中的雷射槍筆直地描準兩名不速之客。

　　「你說那一百多名所謂的改造士兵阿？」白狼人用右手抓了抓頭，略帶抱歉地說道，「被我失手殺光了。」

　　「怎麼可能？一百五十多位聖階實力的改造人竟然……」另一名較為年長的科學家難以置信地說道，臉上盡是驚恐萬分的表情。

　　就算是是一名修練有成的領域強者，碰上十多名聖階強者圍攻也還是會感到吃力，甚至被壓著打，更不用說是數十名，甚至上百名聖階強者了。

　　眼前這白狼人的實力已經不是用誇張可以形容的了，簡直就是怪物，而且還是頭超強的怪物，難道他已經踏入神階？

　　不，如果真已經踏入神階，他大可直接在外頭就毀了整座城，莫非是為了其他目的，或者是故意隱藏實力？

　　「你們想做什麼？」棕狼獸人高舉著手中的長劍說道，而他身旁的虎獸人也舉著一模一樣的長劍，「不想死的話就快說清楚。」

　　「我說阿，你們是不是搞不清楚狀況阿？」白狼人揮揮手，接著指著自己大衣胸前的位置，「麻煩看一下這裡，你就知道我們是誰了。」

　　除了黑狼人外，在場其他人的目光都移到了白狼人的胸前，頓時間恍然大悟，以及萬分驚恐。

　　世界公敵組織──流雲騎士團？

　　「懂了嗎？所以外面那一百多名呆子，還不夠我熱身呢。」白狼人的目光望向桌上裝著藥水的手提箱，「那就是人類研發出來，專門對付獸人的東西嗎？」

　　「沒錯，不想死的話就快跪下來求我饒了你們！」棕狼人表面上雖然驚恐，但心裡卻是越來越興奮。

　　流雲騎士團阿，能用新研發的藥水打倒他們，自己在組織地位說不定可以水漲船高，甚至可以角逐副首領的位置了。

　　「你可以試試看，我很像看看這藥水的效果。」白狼人不以為然地說道，邊說邊走向前，「可要瞄準一點喔。」

　　「那你可別後悔了！」棕狼人邊說邊拿起箱子裡已經裝上特製子彈的槍械，拉開保險，打開雷射瞄準器，瞄準白狼人的胸口扣下扳機。

　　但詭異的一幕發生了，他手上的槍械並沒有如他預料中發射恐怖的子彈，而是直接膛炸！子彈裡的藥水全數潑到他自己以及他身旁的夥伴身上。

　　阿……

　　全身都是綠色藥水的兩名獸人開始放聲慘叫，身體以肉眼可以可見的速度迅速老化下去，雙雙癱倒在地上，至於那幾名人類科學家早已身首分離，死得不能再死了。

　　「嗯？將一小團風壓封住槍口，讓子彈無法射出阿。」萊希爾特邊說邊蹲下去打量著滿臉驚恐的兩名老獸人，「那幾個人後則是被風刃給幹掉的，你可真狠心阿。」

　　「求……求你別……別殺我們……」已經老得連話都說不太清楚的棕狼人說道，他的聲音嘶啞衰老，讓人無法想像他幾分鐘前還是個正值壯年的獸人！

　　「說了就還有命。」白狼人緩緩地說著，一雙金色的瞳孔望著眼前的老邁狼人，「你們為什麼要背著我們騎士團跟教廷的人馬交易？」

　　「是……是我們的……首領下的……命令……」一旁的虎獸人一邊喘氣一邊吃力地說道，可見他也變得非常老邁。

　　「走吧，萊希爾特，已經問出答案了。」黑狼人依舊平靜地說道，「這兩個傢伙就讓他們自生自滅吧。」

　　「請……你救救……我們……」棕狼人用盡僅存的力氣勉強地坐了起來，背靠著桌子，「我們可以……為你做……任何事……」

　　「這樣阿，那……」萊希爾特淡淡一笑，伸出右手食指在棕狼人以及他身旁的虎獸人的胸膛各點了一下，「我要你們老死在這……」

　　萊希爾特的語音剛落，棕狼人和虎獸人便發出老弱無力的慘叫聲，再次不停的衰老下去，直到變成了一副皮包骨的模樣。

　　「我們回去吧，等等出去時，記得把這給拆了。」萊希爾特站起身來，稍微伸了個懶腰「真是的，什麼改造人、什麼生化兵器、什麼科技，原來不過如此罷了。」

　　黑狼人左手在虛空一晃，一道銀色的傳送門便緩緩形成，他先讓萊希爾特踏入後，自己跟著踏入，眨眼間，兩人已經來到了堡壘的上空。

　　「就用這一張卡，當作戰帖吧。」黑狼人邊說邊從身上的大衣內拿出一張背面為黑色的紙牌，只見牌上都是繁複的黑色符文，正中央寫了這「滅」字，接著他隨手一鬆，紙牌緩緩地朝著堡壘飄下，並慢慢發出一圈圈的黑光，幾秒鐘之後，便化為一個足以籠罩整個堡壘的巨型魔法陣。

　　「讓歷史的巨輪朝向新的方向轉動吧。」

　　隨著黑狼人的語音落下，魔法陣開始旋轉起來，並開始降下一道道驚人的黑色閃電，將整座堡壘連同地下的秘密實驗室給摧毀殆盡！

　　與此同時，遠在數萬里之外的天山上，血紅色的月亮高掛在天上，血之月，今晚將是狩獵之夜。

　　流雲騎士團四位騎士居高臨下地看著灰風等人，以及前來支援的獸人強者，但雙方就只是這樣對望著，似乎誰也有打算戰鬥的意圖。

　　「蒼煌……真的是你？」灰風拄著柺杖走到眾人前方，抬頭用昏花的老眼望著樹梢上的老友。

　　「是阿，是我沒錯。」蒼煌的語調依舊冷酷無情，沒有任何一絲情感，血紅的雙瞳，深邃得猶如深淵，讓人察覺不了他的想法。

　　在場的其他人彷彿事先套好般，紛紛默默地看著蒼煌和灰風的相聚，相隔五年的再次相會。

　　「這跟我們約定的不同阿……」蒼煌繼續開口，一步一步地往下走，彷彿腳下踩著一條隱形的階梯，「你雖然成為了風之王，但你卻變成這老態龍鍾的模樣，這樣還想把我帶回去？」

　　「那不是他願意的！」一旁由月空攙扶住的白牙忍不住大喊，似乎非常的憤怒，「蒼煌，灰風可是你以前的夥伴阿，你竟然這樣對他？」

　　「夥伴？是阿……夥伴阿……」蒼煌一步一步地走向灰風，直到兩人僅僅距離兩、三步的距離，年輕力狀的他和年老衰弱的灰風形成強烈的對比，而一旁的眾人紛紛蓄勢待發，嚴防騎士團突然發動攻擊，「我的夥伴只有騎士團的成員。」

　　「我知道我現在變老了，但是我……」灰風往前踏了一步，蒼煌的身影映在衰老的雙眼中，「我跟你的約定……我絕對會做到！」

　　「這樣阿……」蒼煌也往前走了一步，左手放到了灰風的左肩上，右眼漸漸由紅色轉為藍色，「讓我看看吧，你到底有多少的覺悟……」

　　颼颼……

　　一陣類似物體高速飛過空氣的聲音響起，灰風只感到眼前一黑，意識似乎被帶進某種長流中……

　　灰風睜開雙眼，只見映入眼裡的是一片的藍天白雲，他起身一看，發覺自己躺在聖傑拉爾學院的屋頂上。

　　「你醒了喔？」耳熟的聲音傳到灰風的耳朵裡，他往旁一看，只見他的好友蒼煌以及月空正站在他身旁望著他，說話的人正是蒼煌，「該出任務了。」

　　「我知道了，我馬上來。」灰風立刻起身，跟著蒼煌一起下樓梯，來到學院外，只見他們的小隊隊長同時也身兼班導的白牙，以及他們的死黨月空已經等待多時。

　　「等你好久了，我們快出發吧。」白牙略帶責備地說道，隨手打開一幅傳送捲軸，一道銀白色的光芒在虛空中閃過，隨即幻化成一道白色的傳送門，「聽說這次的魔物群很兇猛喔，等會可要小心了。」

　　白牙一行通過空間傳送捲軸，一下子就來到了任務地點──迷霧小鎮的遺址。
　　「這裡不是……」月空四下張望，正想說出這地方的名稱時，白牙卻深手制止了他。

　　「我們都知道這是哪，不過現在得先處理任務了，魔物群已經已經出現了。」白牙邊說邊拔出了長劍，揚手揮出一道劍氣，劈斷了一顆高聳入雲的樹木，緊跟著，一頭又一頭的四階魔物大地暴熊從森林中一一現身，包圍了灰風一行。

　　「照平常的陣型吧，雜魚給你們，首領我來。」白牙邊說邊拔出了第二把長劍，灌注鬥氣後，劍身發出藍色的光芒，發出嗡嗡般地輕吟，以及冰冷的寒氣。

　　「我們上吧！月空、蒼煌。」灰風也拔出了長劍，率先衝向了最前方的一群大地暴熊，手起劍落，一道又一道犀利的劍氣在地上劃出一道道深深的裂痕，倒楣的大地暴熊眨眼就被重創。

　　「幹得好！」白牙讚賞地說道，手中的雙劍飛舞，身影如同行雲流水般令人難以捉摸，所過之處，都是遭到重創的魔物，一路往魔物群的中心殺過去，準備直搗黃龍！

　　而一身黑衣的蒼煌手中握著太刀，仗著驚人的速度以及高強的刀術，斬殺的魔物遠遠超過白牙和灰風兩人；而月空則是在後方施展輔助魔法，同時也用一些範圍魔法壓制熊群的行動。

　　隨著白牙小隊四人默契十足的攻擊戰術，熊群被打得毫無招架之力，而領頭的大地暴熊見狀趕緊發出一陣響亮的嚎叫，似乎打算撤退。

　　「想逃可沒那麼容易！」白牙將手上的長劍在頭上交叉，接著用力往下揮出，兩道霜之殘月朝著大地暴熊頭領呼嘯而去，這正是白牙的絕技之一，霜月斬！

　　凡是碰觸到這帶著寒氣的銀白之月牙的大地暴熊，紛紛慢慢凍成冰雕，而牠們的首領則是勉強招出一道土牆來擋住霜之月牙，接著繼續逃跑。

　　「別想逃！」眼看首領就快要逃走時，灰風透過疾風步，追了上去。

　　咻咻……

　　突然，幾聲破空聲響過之後，大地暴熊頭領睜大雙眼，身子瞬間動也不動，一道鮮血噴泉從他胸膛上的刀痕噴灑而出，接著碩大的身軀轟然倒地，手上握著太刀的蒼煌出現在白牙三人的眼前。

　　「好啦，你們都表現得很好，該回去囉。」白牙望了一眼四處逃竄的大地暴熊後，便將長劍收起來，伸了個懶腰，「今晚我請客吧！」

　　白牙的身影連同戰鬥後的一片狼籍漸漸消失……

　　這一次是在學院競技場之中，四周的觀眾席坐滿了學院的學生，下至剛入學的一年級生，上至即將畢業的七年級生，實戰測驗，蒼煌VS灰風。

　　「這好像是我們第二次碰上了呢。」灰風笑呵呵地說道，右手握著長劍。

　　「上一次沒打出結果來，這次就了結吧。」蒼煌也拔出了太刀，不等裁判白牙宣佈比賽開始，便先發制人。

　　「我不會輸你的！」灰風也上前迎擊，手中的長劍上下飛舞，挑、刺、砍、劈，招招夾著驚人的氣勢以及強悍的力量，似乎準備一舉擊敗蒼煌。

　　但蒼煌畢竟也不是省油的燈，仗著飛快的速度，左躲右閃，每一次都巧妙地避開了灰風的攻勢，並發起有力的反擊。

　　僅僅數分鐘內，雙方便交戰了十幾回合，戰得難分難解，誰也不讓誰，而四周的氣氛也越來越高漲，觀眾的驚呼聲和讚嘆聲此起彼落，許久不歇。

　　鏗鏘！

　　一陣巨大的金屬碰撞聲後，雙方纏鬥在一起又迅速分開，各自站在競技場的兩邊，灰風身上的衣服多了幾道裂口，而蒼煌的黑色大衣也一樣多了一些裂痕，但是雙方大氣都不喘一下，似乎還游刃有餘。

　　「下一招就來決勝負吧。」灰風握著長劍說道，此時劍身一片通紅，明顯灌注了鬥氣。

　　「正合我意。」蒼煌右手握著太刀，刀刃朝左下方，左手輕輕撫過刀身，手指撫過之處都纏繞著黑藍色的風之氣流。

　　而雙方的腳下也都出現漩渦狀的氣流，兩人都尚未出招，就先以鬥氣進行無形的對決，灰風白銀色的風之鬥氣與蒼煌黑藍色的風之力量相互撞擊，發出刺耳的氣爆聲。

　　「風華絕咬！」

　　「掠食突襲！」

　　轟！

　　巨大的爆炸聲響起，揚起的灰塵和白光吞沒了灰風和蒼狼兩人，也遮掩住了在場所有觀眾的視線……

　　白光消失之後，灰風發現自己站在一條長長的走廊上，他看了看四周，發現牆壁上都掛著相片，相片中有蒼煌、月空、白牙以及他自己，甚至還有他的父親以及爺爺。

　　而在此時，前方的腳步聲吸引了他的注意，他轉頭一看，只見一名身穿黑色大衣的狼人正往長廊的另一端走去，那熟悉的背影正是他的好友蒼煌！

　　「蒼煌！」灰風大聲喊著，同時向前追去，但無論他如何努力的追趕，就是追不上好友的腳步，雙方之間的距離似乎也越來越遠。

　　「你追不上他的。」不知道何時月空已經出現在灰風面前，「原本我還以為你可以守護我們，想不到你卻只是嘴上說說而已……」

　　「月空？」灰風愣住了，停下了腳步望著月空，「我……我並不是只是說說而已！」

　　「是這樣嗎？」月空往左邊讓開，出現在灰風眼前的竟是身負重傷的卡爾，「我們當初對付魔物群時，你又在哪裡？當我們節節敗退時，你人又在哪呢？」

　　「怎麼會？卡爾……」灰風驚訝地看著眼前的獅獸人，不過對方卻腳步一個不穩，跌倒在地，再也沒有起來過。

　　「這不可能阿！這不是真的……」灰風不敢相信自己的眼睛，無助地大喊，而在此時，又一道身影出現在灰風前方，那正是他的導師白牙！

　　「白牙？」灰風望著眼前的白狼人，但這卻不是他記憶中的導師，「真的是你嗎？可是怎麼會變成這樣……」

　　眼前的白牙，已經不是灰風記憶中那年輕有為、隨性但不失沉穩的白牙，而是一名衰老至極的老狼人，滿臉皺紋、老態龍鍾、腰部佝僂，雙手都緊緊握著柺杖，顫顫巍巍的站都站不穩。

　　「灰風，你捫心自問吧，你能守護的了誰？」月空此時又開口道，語氣冰冷，雙眼盡是無盡的恨意，「卡爾死了、老師被人類變老了，也丟掉了工作，只能苟延殘喘活著……」

　　「不是的！不是這樣的！那時候我也變老了阿……」灰風近乎瘋狂地大吼著，雙手抱著自己的頭，目光從月空身上轉移到卡爾，又轉移到年老的白牙身上，最後望向依舊朝遠方前進的蒼煌，「蒼煌！快回來阿！」

　　「灰風……咳咳……」白牙顫顫巍巍地說道，現在的他，已經衰老到，連說話似乎都有點吃力，不停的咳嗽，「拜……拜託你……別去追蒼煌了……我現在……非常需……需要你們……咳咳！」

　　白牙邊說邊拄著柺杖想走到灰風的面前，但他才走沒幾步，便跌倒在地上，不停的喘息跟咳嗽，雙腿顫抖著，似乎再也站不起來了。

　　「不！老師你不能死阿！」看著倒地的白牙，灰風趕緊走上前去想扶起白牙，但是走沒幾步，他卻發現自己的身體開始衰老，先是灰色的毛髮慢慢轉白，渾身的肌肉漸漸地萎縮鬆弛，皺紋開始爬滿他英俊的臉龐，視線變得模糊不清。

　　「怎麼會！我……我正在變老？」灰風驚恐地看著自己的雙手，接著他發現月空攙扶起蒼老無比的白牙，慢慢朝著遠方走去，「等等我！月空！白牙！別丟下我阿！」

　　「老師，我們走吧。」月空扶著年老力衰的白牙，小心翼翼的帶他往前方走去，看都不看灰風一眼，「以後我會陪在你身旁的。」

　　灰風想追上去，但他只往前跨了一步便跌倒在地，衰老的雙腿失去站立，甚至是走動的能力，聲音變得嘶啞衰老，只能倒在地上喘息跟顫抖著。

　　「不……不要丟下我……」灰風抬起了骨瘦如材的手臂，用昏花的老眼看著漸行漸遠的月空以及白牙。

　　灰風開始流出眼淚，倒在地上啜泣起來，氣自己的無能；憎恨卑鄙的人類；不解以前好友的決定，以及無盡的絕望和悲傷……

　　「灰風。」正當灰風即將放棄時，蒼煌卻來到了灰風面前，冷冷地望著他，「你沒有守護到我，你並沒有把我從黑暗中帶回來……」

　　「不……不是這樣的……」灰風睜大昏花的老眼，吃力地抬起頭仰望著蒼煌，「蒼煌……不要離開我……我得追上……月空跟白牙……」

　　「你追不上的，你現在已經老了。」蒼狼溫柔但卻冷漠地說著，「你的力量還不夠，你還沒做好覺悟。」

　　「蒼煌……」灰風抓住蒼煌的腳，但他馬上驚訝地發現，自己竟然還在變老，
　　「不要！快停止阿！我不想再變老了！」灰風使勁地大喊著，但絲毫沒有作用，老化正在繼續，而蒼煌此時卻抬腳將灰風給踢飛出去。

　　「你為什麼這麼弱呢？」蒼煌邊說邊緩緩走向倒在地上呻吟的灰風，「因為你的憎恨還不夠，你從以前到現在就是太善良了，所以才會這麼的沒用！」

　　「咳咳……我……」灰風只能倒在無助地看著朝他走來的蒼煌，想站起來逃跑，衰老的身軀卻無法辦到。

　　「夠了。」一把蒼老但卻不失威嚴的聲音突然出現，迴盪在長廊中，緊跟著，一名身穿白袍的灰毛老狼人擋住了蒼煌，「到此為止吧。」

　　「總算是出現了。」蒼煌停下了腳步，望著眼前的老狼人，「風之王鏈，克魯伊夫。」
　　「正是。」白袍老狼人點頭說道，接著揮揮手，灰風就這樣消失在他的後方，「很抱歉，我不會讓你再對灰風下手了。」

　　接下來是一片沉默，兩人只是互相望著對方，最後由蒼煌先打破了這令人窒息的寧靜。

　　「那你就想辦法讓他變強吧，不過我想你得先把他太善良的性格矯正一下，否則的話……」蒼狼緩緩地說道，此時，他的身後兩旁也出現兩個半透明的虛影，「他活不了多久的，至於要讓他選擇哪邊，就交給他自己吧，我想『那傢伙』也很樂意幫助他。」

　　「這不用你操心。」克魯伊夫看了看蒼煌身後的兩名狼人虛影，「你等著吧，灰風他會完成他對你的承諾的。」

　　蒼煌轉身頭也不回地邁步離開，而他身旁虛影一個消失掉，另一個則是意味深長地望了克魯伊夫一眼，才跟著消逝掉。

　　「看來又是一場硬戰了。」待蒼煌的身影消失在另一端後，克魯伊夫喃喃說道，轉頭望著躺在遠處的灰風，只是現在的灰風身上，一團黑色的霧氣正纏繞著他，「開始了是嗎……」

　　與此同時，月空和白牙等人則是驚訝地看著將蒼煌和灰風包覆住的一個黑色魔法罩，誰也不知道裡頭究竟發生什麼事情。

　　「這究竟是什麼魔法？」月空不敢相信地說道，而夜雪等強者也不太清楚這道魔法的功用，只能用猜測的。

　　「虛無幻影羅生門……」在白牙一行人感到困惑的同時，炎之王凱薩緩慢地說出了這道魔法的名稱，「是用幻術攻擊敵人精神的魔法，輕則劇烈頭痛，重則……當場死亡。」

　　「當場死亡？」白牙不敢相信地說道，拄著柺杖往前跨了一步，「難道蒼煌想殺掉灰風？回答我！」

　　「老爺爺，不好意思阿，這我也不知道。」凱薩透過太陽眼鏡打量著白牙，「但是你們要是敢出手攻擊這魔法陣，我們就開戰吧。」

　　凱薩的這番話，讓雙方再次陷入沉默的僵持，但是白牙似乎不打算就這樣沉默下去。

　　「要打就來吧！我……咳咳！」白牙大聲吼著，但卻激烈地咳嗽起來，讓一旁攙扶他的月空趕緊安撫他，「快叫蒼煌……把灰風放出來！」

　　「臭老頭，你先顧好你自己吧，連站都站不穩了，還想戰鬥？」亞雷克不屑地說道，他的這番話讓白牙更加憤怒，差點就施展魔法攻擊對方，幸好身旁的月空制止了他。

　　「老師，別理他的挑釁。」月空用一道精神魔法以及治療魔法安撫著白牙，讓他稍微冷靜下來，同時也治療著他的傷勢的功用。

　　而就在此時，巨大的黑色魔法罩開始慢慢消失，出現在眾人面前的是，一臉冷漠的蒼煌，而老態龍鍾的灰風則是倒在了蒼煌的腳邊，生死不明……


待續。

----------


## kl122002

看完了，真是精彩。
唔，沒有太重的打鬥，一些惡作劇的氣味從對待科學家身上流出，造出了平衝的效果。　看到了技術的進步。
哦？原來灰風和蒼煌就是有一件這樣的事？　
是善與恨的對立，那，恨又從何而起？善又往何而去？
真是充滿了期待。

----------


## 茶川翼

終於更新了ˋˊ

雖然很期待這話可以看到灰風跟蒼煌打鬥的說

不過沒想到用了幻術看出灰風的模樣

探究灰風的心裡，帶進了內心的迷宮

期待下一篇ww

----------


## 紅峽青燦

真的很有火影的感覺耶
離去的佐助和無能為力的鳴人
被植入蒼煌和灰風體內了

不過即使這樣
內心戲還是很刺激啊
發現蒼大的進步了

期待喔!!!

----------


## 靜炎

這真是阿蒼自己寫的嗎？（被打
好久不見了。W
本來是沒想來看的，不過不知道為什麼，就又開起來看了。XD
結果這篇看起來的感覺還真是不錯。
繼續加油喔！W
小聲問：阿蒼使的是「萬花筒血輪眼-月讀」嗎？XD（被打死

----------


## 冥月

看起來，真是變強了好多哦
蒼老頭 加油的說

進步神速啊 神速啊……
嗯……
完全比不上的檔次啊……
咳咳……

加油哦，期待下一章

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO阿月~

我沒有進步很多啦><

話說阿月的小說也要加油阿


TO阿炎~

這當然是我自己寫的阿XD

不過要感謝梟的建議

我那可是比月讀更強的喔XD

TO青燦

謝誇獎~火影的味道XD

是有點啦，呵呵

TO翼

怎麼可能打阿XD

看灰風老成什麼模樣了~~(被打

請期待下篇

----------


## 玄音曈狼

嗚哇......呃......蒼煌好可怕.......(躲)

蒼哥的文越來越好了怎麼辦~"~ (歐

真的，這篇看完之後真的感覺蒼哥的文進步好大.... 

說！蒼哥你是不是跑到月球上去了！  不要學那個阿姆x壯阿~！ 走太快了啦！

這種探測人心的行為總覺得跟某月好像= =+   灰風伯伯要加油了阿><！

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 嗚哇......呃......蒼煌好可怕.......(躲)
> 
> 蒼哥的文越來越好了怎麼辦~"~ (歐
> 
> 真的，這篇看完之後真的感覺蒼哥的文進步好大.... 
> 
> 說！蒼哥你是不是跑到月球上去了！  不要學那個阿姆x壯阿~！ 走太快了啦！
> 
> 這種探測人心的行為總覺得跟某月好像= =+   灰風伯伯要加油了阿><！


謝謝瞳的誇獎阿~

其實我是跑到冥王星去了(被打

灰風伯伯...噗噗XD應該要叫爺爺了(被拖走

請期待下篇~

----------


## wingwolf

終於一口氣補完進度~~（喂好慢）

蒼狼有進步+1
對戰鬥的刻畫蠻細膩又具有臨場感
不難想象出那種血雨腥風的殘酷場面XD
心理描寫也有進步~
最新一章裏那些過去的場景是灰風的回憶嗎？
在這裏面也可以適當多增加一些灰風自己的心理活動
否則有種依然在看主線劇情的單純敘事之感

蒼煌果然是強到離譜……
話說一秒一百刀這種速度，先不談手部骨骼會脫臼
光是極強的運動負荷也會讓肌肉嚴重缺氧吧
所謂無氧運動持續時間短回複時間又長，在戰鬥中很危險呢（慢著這不重要！）
不知道這樣強勁的對手，最終要怎樣才能解決呢？（期待）

有一些細節還有些不太明白……
作爲神威兵器的王鏈具體意義是？（光聽名字實在想象不出其相對劍杖槍的實用價值）
難道是得到王鏈就可以成爲“王”並增強實力？
話說灰風成爲風之王的部分似乎在省略的五年之中……
還是說我看漏了？（喂）

雖然設定裏有強烈的職業等級觀念
不過文章整體並沒有出現打怪練級的感覺，倒是挺好XD

看到灰風和白牙變成老爺爺，真是揪心啊~~~
也許之後會出現“年輕藥水”之類？XD
話說科學家的炮灰感爲什麽如此之強烈，不要啊！（拖走）

蒼狼加油^^
期待新的一章  :Very Happy:

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

感謝羽狼的捧場跟誇獎阿><

王鏈的祕密會慢慢明朗化的

至於蒼煌這強大人物....會有辦法解決的

這些蒼我都安排好了XD

請期待下一篇。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

十四曲：開始行動的人們 

*沒有背負東西的力量，是不可能強大的，所以，我的魔法可不是兒戲阿。*
─嫉妒的騎士─阿萊克斯

性名：阿萊克斯
年齡：７3歲。
特徵：一名全身白色毛髮的狐人，個性沉穩、冷靜，魔法能力極為驚人，和聖傑拉爾學院的院長灰靈是曾經的夥伴。

　　白雪紛飛的天山，原本應該是罕無人煙、魔獸橫行的險地，但現在的天山卻看不到任何魔獸，而是眾多的強者在對峙著。

　　「灰風？」月空喚著躺倒在地上的夥伴，一雙眼睛不可置信地睜大著，而由他攙扶著的白牙也望著自己的隊員。

　　「放心吧，我沒殺死他……」蒼煌邊說邊單手提起灰風，接著拋給了翼，而後者趕緊上前接住他，免得他老邁的身體受到二次傷害，「帶著他快滾吧，我可沒那麼多時間陪你們在這耗。」

　　「蒼煌！」看看蒼煌那冷酷的模樣，再看看翼懷中老態龍鍾的灰風，白牙終於按耐不住，頓時間化作狼型，露牙咆哮，一雙金色的瞳孔殺意盡顯。

　　「看來那老狼真的抓狂了。」亞雷克邊說邊看著將身子壓低，齜牙咧嘴的白牙，「真希望不是虛張聲勢阿……」

　　「這股能量波動……果然阿……」蒼煌在心中想著，隨後淡淡一笑，但卻沒有人察覺出這微妙的動作，接著他開口說道：「白牙老師，你還是不了解我跟你們之間的差距嗎？」

　　正當白牙打算回話時，蒼煌右眼又變回紅色，一股空前絕後的強大威壓瞬間襲來，讓在場的眾人寸步難移，而首當其衝的白牙更是瞬間就被壓制在地上，連動都不能動，一雙昏花的老眼睜得老大，衰老的身體不停顫抖著，冷汗直冒。

　　「阿……這……怎麼……」白牙語無倫次，只是趴倒在地上顫抖，神色驚恐地望著蒼煌，「我的……身體……」

　　身為一名聖階巔峰的狼人劍聖，他經歷過的戰鬥數以千計，多次徘徊在生死關頭，也曾經親身感受過聖傑拉爾學院院長灰靈強大的實力，但跟現在比起來，簡直就是小巫見大巫。

　　別說現在自己變得老弱不堪，就算是恢復到全盛時期，恐怕也不是蒼煌的對手，現在他才終於明白，當初蒼煌那番話的真正涵義，終於了解到雙方之間懸殊的差距。

　　在他面前，自己就像是汪洋大海中的一條小船，只能任由風浪推擠吞噬，毫無反抗之力。

　　「怎麼啦？剛剛的氣勢到哪去了？」蒼煌邊說邊緩緩地往前走動，每踏出一步，無形的威壓就越驚人，而白牙也顯得更加痛苦，就連兩旁幾名來增援的獸人強者也覺得呼吸困難，身體越來越沉重。

　　「小鬼，別太放肆了！」日耀帝國九大長老之一的獅獸人手中的法杖一揚，空氣中的火系魔法元素瞬間集中到蒼煌的腳下，「轟爛炎炮！」

　　轟……

　　一聲巨大的爆炸聲響起，一道沖天的赤紅色火柱瞬間吞沒蒼煌的身影，而
靜炎也趁機瞬移出去，將老邁不堪的白牙給救了回來，後者只能在靜炎的懷中無力地喘息著，似乎連站起來的力氣都沒有。

　　「唉呀唉呀，老大這次被直接命中呢。」看著沖天的火柱，淫慾的騎士亞雷克搖搖頭說道，隨後望向熾夜「這下該怎麼辦阿？」

　　「根本不需要擔心，因為團長的能力……」熾夜不快不慢地說道，「遠遠超過他們的想像……」

　　「轟炎之魔導師……凱爾特果然名不虛傳……」正當熾夜打算回話時，火柱之中傳出了蒼煌的聲音，緊跟著，火柱漸漸地變小，流雲騎士團團長毫髮無傷的身影出現在眾人面前，不同的是他的右眼又變回藍色，全身籠罩在一團黑氣內，「如果我沒即時發動無冥空波的話，我大概完蛋了。」

　　「怎麼可能？在零距離中了凱爾特大人的轟爛炎炮竟然毫髮無傷……」夜雪驚訝萬分地說道，握著魔法杖的手不自覺地顫抖起來。

　　這是什麼樣的實力？簡直就是怪物！

　　「我們該走了。」淡淡地看一眼吃驚的眾人後，蒼煌邊說邊往後躍到熾夜深旁，「熾夜，打開傳送門。」

　　「遵命。」熾夜邊說邊從黑色大衣內拿出一個捲軸，很快地將之展開來，接下來，一道銀白色的拱門緩緩形成。

　　「等……等一等……蒼煌……」不知道何時，原本昏迷的灰風已經醒了過來，吃力的抬起頭來望向蒼煌，「不要走……」

　　不過蒼煌卻是連看都沒看灰風一眼，自顧自地踏入了虛空中的傳送門，而熾夜跟亞雷克也先後踏入，最後剩下了銀月。

　　「下次見面，就是敵人了。」銀月看著他的親生弟弟，眼中盡是無限地冷漠，接著他也踏入了傳送門，消失在眾人眼前。

　　通過傳送門回到遺忘廢墟的蒼煌等人，現身在一個陰暗的廣場中央，廣場四周盡是破碎的房屋。

　　「你們總算回來啦，團長。」一名黑衣白狼人似乎早已等候多時，從一旁的陰影中現身，身後跟著另一名黑狼人，「天山風景不錯吧？」

　　「怠惰的騎士……」蒼煌轉頭望著白狼人，「你們的任務完成了？」

　　「那當然，接下來的話嗎……就看你哪時候要親自去找他們了。」白狼人笑呵呵地說道。

　　「我知道了，辛苦你們了。」蒼煌站起身來問道，「應該還有其他消息吧？」

　　「那當然，一切都準備好了……」白狼人邊說邊將拿出一張紙張，輕輕晃幾下後，便自動來到手上。

　　蒼狼仔細看完紙上內容後，一把火將紙張給燒成灰燼，接著說道，「看來教廷被逼得狗急跳牆了呢，連聖堂武士都出動了。」

　　「我們也可以開始下一個階段了。」黑狼人緩緩說道，一雙深邃的湛藍色瞳孔望著蒼煌。

　　「好，立刻傳令下去，開始進行下一個計畫了。」

　　「遵命。」白狼人右手撫胸，微微低頭，恭敬地回道。

　　隨著蒼煌的語音落下，接連著的三道身影也紛紛出現四周的陰暗處，輕一色都身穿胸前繡著白雲以及十字架的黑色大衣……

　　另一方面，遠在幾萬哩之外的暗黑魔法協會大本營──
　　「唉，真是麻煩阿……」有著一身銀色毛髮的虎獸人抱怨著，他身上穿著如同影子一般的黑色大衣，身背一把銀白色的長槍。

　　「少抱怨了，既然是各大勢力都會參加的會議，我們也不能缺席吧？」另一名有著一頭及腰紅髮的女子回道，雙手的指甲都塗著鮮豔的紅色指甲油，身上同樣穿著黑色大衣。

　　「既然都準備好了，我們就快出發吧。」此時，一道蒼老卻不失威嚴的聲音從兩人後方的階梯上船來，一名黑袍老狐人緩緩地邁步走下，深燧的銀色雙瞳讓人感到一股莫名的戰慄，「我們也有些舊帳得算一算，光明教廷發佈出來的要求還真是剛好……」

　　星藍帝國境內的一處密林──

　　「家主大人，這個聯合會議是教廷要求舉行的？」一名不過三、四十歲的中年銀狼人單膝跪地，恭敬地問著一旁年邁的灰狼人。

　　「是阿……佳希爾你就帶著兩名金袍劍聖出席吧。」年邁的灰狼人輕揉自己的太陽穴，「看來有場暴風雨要來了。」

　　「我知道了，家主大人。」佳希爾右手撫胸行禮後，身影一晃，消失在灰狼人面前。

　　月灼帝國王宮內的一處密室，這裡是只有少數人才能進來的地方。

　　「殞月哥，要不要帶些緊急防禦用的捲軸阿？」一名身穿白色魔法袍的年輕灰貓獸人問著身旁一身銀袍的棕毛狼人。

　　「老爸說帶什麼就帶什麼吧。」棕毛狼人忙著整理桌上的一堆東西，顯得有點不耐煩，而在他一旁的家族守護武士則是靜靜地等待。

　　「殞月，還沒準備好嗎？」此時一位年邁的白狼獸人走進了密室，身穿一件鑲著金邊的白色魔法袍，雙手背在腰後。

　　「快好了，爺爺。」殞月回答，將最後一幅捲軸收進空間戒指內，「光明教廷竟然會請求我們協助，還真是稀奇阿。」

　　「世事難料阿……」白狼人嘆了口氣，用手摸了摸自己的鬍鬚，「接下來，大陸上應該會有激烈的動盪了。」

　　「爺爺，那我們就出發了。」殞月將空間戒指戴上左手無名指，接著抓起一旁衣架上的大衣穿上，並朝門口走去，「走了，夜月。」

　　「殞月哥等等我啦！」名叫夜月的貓獸人小跑步追上去，一旁的守護武士對著白狼人行禮後，也跟了上去。

　　日耀帝國的羅斯家族內部──

　　「凱爾特長老，亞洛斯長老的傷勢如何？」一名身穿黑袍的壯年獅獸人開口問道。

　　「已經穩定下來了，接下來就只是需要安心調養一段時間。」凱爾特長老靜靜地回答，接著說道：「流雲騎士團的實力遠遠超過我們的想像，怪不得教廷會主動尋求我們的幫助。」

　　「我知道了，請您帶著兩位守護武士出席吧，父親大人那邊我會負責去通知的。」黑袍獅獸人思考了一會後說道，「為了大陸的和平，我們一定要擊垮流雲騎士團。」

　　光明教廷聖城內──

　　「古德，各大勢力都回覆了嗎？」高高在上的教皇巴洛克坐在椅子上問著一明謀士打扮的中年人。

　　「陛下，各大勢力已經確定都會出席會議，接下來就看您如何打算了。」一身黑袍的古德恭敬地回道。

　　「很好，派一名白袍樞機主教以及兩名聖堂武士出席。」教皇沉默了一會，接著開口，「偷襲我們分布的人查到沒有？」

　　「陛下，這一直沒有什麼線索，不過可以確定的是，對方一定是世界公敵組織的人馬。」古德看著懷中的魔法水晶球說道，上面有著一條又一條的魔法傳信訊息，「不過，我們的盟友承諾的東西還是有不少庫存。」

　　「好，通知他們立刻準備進行交易。」教皇很快地下了命令，接著站起身來拂袖離去。

　　另一方面，星羅大陸四大禁地之一的鎮魂海域──

　　「我真是驚訝，竟然會有海族敢上岸來……」一名身穿黑色皮衣、腰上繫著兩條白銀色鐵鍊的的銀髮人類說道，渾身都籠罩在一團黑氣內，面對著十多名的敵人。

　　「哼，你這個下建的人類，這座島也算是我們惡魔島的地盤之一，不想死的話就快滾吧。」一名壯碩的鯊魚魚人邊說邊威脅地揮了揮手上的巨斧。

　　「惡魔島？原來是那群海妖阿……」銀髮人類的右手舉到自己眼前，似乎在欣賞著塗抹了黑色指甲油的指甲，「我說……你們還是快點到你們所謂的惡魔島去吧……這裡不是你們該來的地方。」

　　「廢話少說，去死吧！」鯊魚人邊吼邊率先衝了上去，身後的十幾名海族也都一擁而上。

　　「不自量力……」銀髮人類右手食指與拇指互相搓揉幾下後，爆出了一團暗紅色的火燄，接著隨意地一揮，眨眼間就將十幾名海族給焚燒殆盡。

　　「原來你在這屠殺海族阿。」不知道什麼時候，一個半透明的狼人身影出現在一旁，「快回來吧。」

　　「只是稍微打發時間罷了。」銀髮人類撥了撥自己的瀏海，「要開始進行儀式了？」

　　「沒錯，事前的準備工作都已經準備好了。」狼人回答道，「這一切都是為了迎接那位大人，為了他的降臨，同時也是為了我們的計畫。」

　　狼人話說完後，身形一晃便消失的無影無蹤，而銀髮人類也隨後消失，沒有留下任何力量波動。

　　幾個小時後，日正當空，日耀帝國國務院專屬的醫療室內……

　　「老師，灰風他到底去哪了？」月空著急地問著身旁坐在椅子上的白牙，而後者似乎也沒有任何答案，只是不停地皺眉思考。

　　「只能翼他們回來才知道後，希望他們能找到灰風……」白牙無奈地回道，畢竟他也不知道灰風去哪了。

　　而在此時，翼打開門走了進來，臉色黯淡，看來帶來的是壞消息。

　　「灰風人呢？有找到他嗎？」月空衝上前激動地問道。

　　「很抱歉，我們動用很多人馬，但是還是沒有找到他……」翼抱歉地說道，「感覺他就像是憑空消失了一樣。」

　　「可是他已經變老了阿……」月空急得如熱鍋上的螞蟻，畢竟他和灰風也是在一起很久的夥伴了，「不可能獨自離開吧……」

　　「這我們也不清楚，我打開房門的時候，床上已經空了。」翼跟月空以及白牙解釋著整件事情的過程，「只能希望他能平安無事的回來了。」

　　「那我們呢？夜雪大人有什麼安排？」年老不堪的白牙問道。

　　「我們要啟程前往南方，剛剛有不知名人士提供一條線索，似乎可以讓你恢復年輕。」翼開口說道，「靜炎會繼續帶人找尋灰風的下落，我會跟你們一起啟程。」

　　白牙沉思了一會，接著開口：「你們有通知我們星藍帝國了嗎？」

　　「這是當然的，凱爾特長老已經發出魔法傳信了。」翼笑著點頭說道，「所有的事情經過已經完整地傳去星藍帝國了，包括灰風的事情，而灰靈大人也回覆說，會提供人手幫忙尋找灰風。」

　　「我知道了，什麼時候出發？」白牙點點頭說道，為了盡快恢復年輕，為了找回自己的學生，白牙似乎已經有了決心以及覺悟。

　　「卡爾的傷勢已經沒問題了，你們準備好之後，就馬上出發吧。」翼回答道，「我會負責你們的安全的，當然，這趟旅途，也是為了讓你們提升自己的實力，所以能越早出發是越好。」

　　「那我們就快出發吧。」一旁的月空抬起右手，望著手腕上的水之王鏈，他也和白牙一樣，已經有了相當的覺悟……


待續。

----------


## 紅峽青燦

嗚啊!!
要打起來了，
雖然這篇比上篇要不緊湊些
不過應該是過度吧

唉!!
又有一堆傢伙要被秒了
蒼煌啊!

----------


## kl122002

證明強大的文字感覺上比之前減少了一些，
這或是一件好事，證明了蒼兄的文筆開始轉向了？

不過就在過場之間的切換上要再下一些苦功才行。若是想就這樣簡單的切換，
可試一下再另加一行（即空行Ｘ２），　這樣在排板上可以清楚一些。
而處理大戰，特別是多方合戰的那一類，
建議可參考魔戒小說，那裡對大戰的描寫有一定的仔細，或者可以給你一些啟發。

期待新的進步。

----------


## 茶川翼

好個震撼彈般的實力呀！

有種無形力量加上靈壓的融合體壓制對方，像是上了重力枷鎖般使對方無法動彈。

某些地方也開始竄起，看來後面可能會是一場大混戰。

而且灰風也消失不知去向，看來可能會是一段艱辛的旅途（？

期待下一篇。

----------


## 玄音曈狼

暴風雨來臨前的平靜..

接下來的劇情超期待><~

蒼哥加油~! 大戰的鋪陳可是一個大難題呢!

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO瞳：

的確是暴風雨前寧靜阿XD

大戰的鋪陳我已經都構築好了~

TO小翼:

旅程不會太輕鬆啦，不然怎麼變強呢？

TO 梟

感謝建議^^

場景轉換確實還是有點苦手阿囧

魔戒小說，剛好我們學校圖書館有呢。

有空我會去借來看的~

TO 青燦

蒼煌不會很強啦~~(被打死

請期待下一篇啦。

----------


## 靜炎

呃……頭暈了頭暈了，一下跑了那麼多的勢力團，頭都暈。
好像一天的課裡，讀過了所有的科目一樣，不了解，也懶的記。
不過能看出阿蒼的文筆進了一大步，也算是一件好事。
再接再力，加油加油喔！WW

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to阿炎

謝謝誇獎啦=w=

勢力嘛....必要的阿XD

之後可是有大戰呢~

----------


## 帕格薩斯

其實本宅暗中潛水這個版很久了Q Q
今天鼓起勇氣來回應拉XD
真是一回比一回刺激呀!
期待蒼煌哥哥的強大實力!(不是已經很強了麼?

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 其實本宅暗中潛水這個版很久了Q Q
> 今天鼓起勇氣來回應拉XD
> 真是一回比一回刺激呀!
> 期待蒼煌哥哥的強大實力!(不是已經很強了麼?


感謝捧場~

蒼煌的實力可是還沒達到頂峰喔~

請期待下一篇。

----------


## Holpless

哎呀～ 久違啦～ 蒼蒼的文章又開啟狼我的興趣之門～ （？

不過啦～ 從 初曲到第14曲 感覺砲灰的等級好像更強了耶....那可要注意哦～ 不然一大堆主要角色太強的話 會讓整個故事不平衡哦～ （有點而已 有點兒以哦～）

場景........我攝取資料的速度比不上你換場的速度膩～ 有的時候我都看的很迷糊呢 （角色好多哦 owo）

 期待哦～ 下一期 （if I bother）

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 哎呀～ 久違啦～ 蒼蒼的文章又開啟狼我的興趣之門～ （？
> 
> 不過啦～ 從 初曲到第14曲 感覺砲灰的等級好像更強了耶....那可要注意哦～ 不然一大堆主要角色太強的話 會讓整個故事不平衡哦～ （有點而已 有點兒以哦～）
> 
> 場景........我攝取資料的速度比不上你換場的速度膩～ 有的時候我都看的很迷糊呢 （角色好多哦 owo）
> 
>  期待哦～ 下一期 （if I bother）


好久不見啦XD

炮灰等級我會注意的，腳色跟故事平衡度，我有做好拿捏

場景轉換，蒼我會再多加練習的><

請期待下一篇。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

------------------------------------------

蒼我在這先跟各位讀者說聲抱歉，這一次拖了這麼久才更新，

因為現實中的事情實在有點繁忙，不過我還是會抽出時間來打文章的。

我會把那詭異的綠色老化藥水(?)喝下去來謝罪的((((喝

那麼，請看文章吧。
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

十五曲：潛伏的暗之影

*刀與劍碰撞的瞬間，地獄之門已經打開，僅一瞬間，你將安息在我的絢爛寒霜之下！我會為你送上，最寂靜的死亡之曲。*─流冰之刃─白牙。
────────────────────────────────
　　曾經繁榮的亞美斯地國首都內，現在卻四處都是破碎的殘骸碎片，曾經高聳堅固的大樓如今只剩一堆瓦礫，到處冒著濃煙以及廝殺聲。

　　「真是美麗的景象阿……」一名身穿黑色大衣的黑毛狼人樹立在一棟房屋的屋頂上，血紅色的雙瞳居高臨下地望著另一名白毛狼人，「這可是最符合人類末日的一刻阿……你說是吧？白牙老師。」

　　「蒼煌，你真的墮落了嗎？」手持雙劍的白牙吼道，渾身都籠罩在一團藍光內，「為什麼要趕盡殺絕到這地步？」

　　「墮落？不，這是讓歷史巨輪往正確的方向轉動。」蒼煌冷漠地說道，右手上的太刀泛著讓人不寒而慄的紅光，「我們也快結束這場戰鬥吧……」

　　蒼煌的語音未落，白牙的身影已經來到他的面前，雙劍齊下，不過卻只是砍中了殘影。

　　「犽幻……月風景衝！」蒼煌的身影出現在白牙的下方，右手的黑刀往上一揚，數十道暗黑色月牙呼嘯而去。

　　千鈞一髮之際，白牙雙劍一橫，招出一面冰盾擋下了眾多月牙的攻擊，同時通過疾風步瞬移到蒼煌後方，一出手便是劍聖強大的殺招──劍刃風暴！
　　「鏡幻‧斷空壁！」一道透明的牆壁憑空出現在蒼煌身後，為他擋住了眾多劍氣的凶猛攻擊，但是白牙的攻擊尚未結束！

　　不過幾秒鐘的時間內，白牙早已來到蒼煌前方，雙劍飛舞，展開狂風暴雨般地攻擊。

　　鏗鏘……

　　雙劍與黑刀交鋒，擦撞出不少火花，剎那的瞬間，雙方眼神交會，似乎互相看穿了對方的心思。

　　「鑽石星塵！」

　　「冥幻‧邪自滅斗！」

　　咻……

　　白牙強大的冰系魔法和蒼煌恐怖的六幻強烈撞擊在一起，在兩人之間的地板炸出了一個大洞，同時也揚起不少沙塵，爆炸的餘波更是摧毀附近不少建築物，遠遠地散發出去。

　　此時，一道身影高高躍出了煙霧，落在一旁的地上，手中的雙劍閃耀著紅光，一雙金色的瞳孔緊緊盯著煙霧中。

　　「星羅大陸史上最年輕的天才劍聖果然名不虛傳……」蒼煌的聲音從煙霧中緩緩傳來，「不過，這還不是你的全力吧？老師。」

　　「臭小子……」白牙低聲咒罵著，舉起雙劍，提防著對方的偷襲，「你的實力也不只如此吧？蒼煌。」

　　「是阿……不過接下來……我可要全力進攻了……」煙霧散去，蒼煌的身影出現在白牙眼前，臉上盡是冷漠以及不屑地神情，「讓你見識見識，八王之一，牙之王的真正實力吧。」

　　「看來我只能親手打敗你，將你從黑暗中救回來了……」白牙咬牙說道，雙劍嗡嗡作響，一股驚人的寒氣往四周散發出去。

　　「要上了……」蒼煌輕輕地把長劍舉起來，咻的一聲，瞬間便來到白牙面前，手起刀落，「劍刃風暴！」

　　「可惡。」白牙往上一躍，躲開了可怕的劍刃風暴，但蒼煌早就已經在他的上方等候多時，纏繞著紅色鬥氣的黑刀一揮而下，發出一道巨大的暗紅色月牙。

　　但白牙反應迅速，雙劍交叉，硬生生地擋下了月牙，接著一個靈巧的上空躍身，拉開了雙方之間的距離，同時間也發出一道冰冷徹骨的劍氣，再次擊退前來突襲的牙之王。

　　「怎麼啦？霜之王的實力就只有這樣嗎？展開領域吧！」蒼煌雙眼緊盯著白牙，右手上的黑刀此時纏繞著赤紅色的火燄。

　　「不要太小看人了！」白牙吼道，領域頓時間展開，四周的溫度瞬間驟降，地面上也結起了一層厚厚的冰渣，蒼煌的速度似乎也受到了影響。

　　「要上了……」蒼煌刀上的火焰燃燒的更加旺盛，而劍上的鬥氣也越來越閃耀，緊接著，兩人同一時間衝了出去，而白牙也上前迎擊。

　　「寒冰劍刃！」白牙雙劍上下揮舞，人還沒到就發出一道道犀利的冰霜劍氣，除了可怕的殺傷力，還附加了冰系遲緩魔法，讓人防不勝防！

　　「冥幻‧無冥空波！」蒼煌邊說邊施展六幻的絕技，一舉擋下眾多劍氣，緊接著展開狂風暴雨般地攻勢，讓白牙不得不轉攻為守。

　　「龍嘯大地！」正當白牙陷入苦戰的同時，一名手持長槍的身影突然加入戰局，一槍就擊退了蒼煌，緊接著，一道道身影出現在白牙身邊，有人類也有獸人，人數多達十幾人，而且每個都至少有領域強者以上的實力！

　　「卡爾、月空，還有各位……」白牙半是驚訝半是高興地看著前來幫忙的援軍，其中就包括了月空跟卡爾，「你們那邊的戰事結束了？」

　　「已經快到尾聲了，剩下的交給長老他們了。」卡爾沉聲回答道，接著望向蒼煌，「你還是放棄，大部分的戰區我們都已經拿下來了……」

　　「看樣子，我果然不能太指望那群人阿……」蒼煌此時淡淡地開口說道，接著將黑刀給舉起來，「不過沒關係，我很快就會結束這場戰鬥……」

　　「小鬼，別太囂張了！」一名手持長槍灰狼獸人喊道，槍身一片通紅，並發出嗡嗡般地輕吟，想必已經灌注鬥氣在上面。

　　「別大意了，這傢伙可是獨自一人就殲滅了一支精銳部隊阿。」灰狼人身旁的年邁獅人告誡道，「最可怕的地方在於他本身是毫髮無傷的滅了整個部隊。」

　　「要上了……」蒼煌簡單扼要的提醒眾人後，下一秒身影便已消失無蹤，眨眼間就出現在一名人類強者面前，手中的黑刀猛力往前一次，貫穿了對方的胸膛，緊接著，將刀拔出，往前一橫擋住灰狼獸人的長槍。

　　而在此時，其餘的強者也趁機發動突襲，蒼煌雙眼中寒光一閃，一刀盪開長槍，接著躍上半空中躲開眾多攻擊，不過早已有一名手握靈源槍的強者在上空等他，手指連扣，飛快地開了數槍，但全都被蒼煌的無冥空波給徹底瓦解。

　　「納命來！」一名身強體壯的改造人士兵一拳砸向剛剛落地的蒼煌，不過卻被對方手中的黑刀給擋住，接著眼前一花，腹部傳來一陣劇痛，被一腳踢飛了出去。

　　不過對這名改造人來說，災難還沒有結束，只見蒼煌將纏繞著火焰的黑刀高高舉起，並往下一斬，一道帶著赤焰的月牙呼嘯而出。

　　唰啦……

　　正當炎之月牙即將命中改造人時，一道巨大的水柱從天而降，幫他抵擋了攻擊，緊接著，四散的水珠又迅速凝結成一根根鋒利的水之箭矢，朝著蒼煌呼嘯而去，速度飛快。

　　但牙之王的速度也不慢，右腳往後一踏，刀子往右上方拉起在斬下，又是一道炎之月牙，與水之箭矢相互抵銷，四散為水蒸氣，接著又凝結成水珠，不過這就是水之王──月空的目的。

　　「寒冰爆裂！」霜之王白牙藉著充滿四周的水蒸氣施展出了霜之王鏈的強悍招式，只見眾多水珠迅速結凍，並炸裂，一連串的爆炸聲以及冰塊碎裂的聲音不絕於耳，而牙之王整個人都在招式的殺傷範圍內。

　　「幹掉他了嗎？」手持長槍的灰狼獸人緊盯著前方還在繼續的爆破，這招可怕的連鎖性以及殺傷力也讓身為領域顛峰強者的他不敢輕忽。

　　在場眾人都望著那尚未停歇的連環爆炸，不過誰也不敢鬆懈，仍舊保持著高度警戒，隨著爆炸進入尾聲，灰色的濃煙緩緩散去，映入眾人眼裡的是讓他們為之恐懼的一幕！

　　「怎麼啦？不打算繼續攻擊嗎？」一身黑衣的牙之王靜靜地豎立在坑洞中，全身上下毫髮無傷，連一小處的擦傷都沒有，右手的黑刀纏繞著銀藍色的閃電，左手也握著一把血紅色的長劍，渾身上下都籠罩一圈紅色的鬥氣，「既然這樣，我要結束這場戰鬥了。」

　　隨著蒼煌的語音落下，籠罩住他全身的鬥氣慢慢地轉變顏色，由耀眼的紅色變成深邃的暗紅色，再轉變成宛如深淵般漆黑的黑色，散發出來的能量波動也越來越強大。

　　「永別了，身經百戰的戰士們。」蒼煌的語氣寒冷如冰，不帶任何一絲感情，接著右腳向前，左腳向後，身體往前傾斜，而在他的腳下也出現一道黑藍色的魔法陣，「絢幻奧義‧Thunder Slash！」

　　而在白牙眼中看來，只見一道藍色，夾雜著白色閃電的光影衝向自己，接著他就被光影給吞噬……

　　昏暗的小房中，一名白狼人猛然從床上驚醒過來，很快的便坐了起來，汗如雨下，他伸手打開床頭櫃上的小檯燈，接著用手捂住前額，閉上雙眼，似乎打算讓自己冷靜下來。

　　「又做惡夢啦？」白狼人忽然身旁出現一個些微半透明的狼身影，是一匹年少的青狼，「白牙，這幾天你常常這樣呢。」

　　「希古雷奴……」狼人轉頭望向身旁的狼，接著瞇眼望著一旁牆上的時鐘，「快天亮了阿……出去走一走好了。」

　　狼人說完便起身下床，拿起放在一旁的魔法杖，拄著走到浴室去做簡單的梳洗，並換上了白色的魔法長袍，接著留了一張字條在桌上，向同行的夥伴說明自己的去處，讓他們省去不必要的擔心。

　　「看來你身體的恢復速度還是有點慢阿，不過力量已經恢復不少了。」霜之王鏈希古雷奴邊說邊抬頭望著窗外微亮的天色，「這可多虧了水之王的幫忙……真不塊是利凡西奧選中的狼人。」

　　白牙似乎不打算回應，自顧自地走出房間並輕輕帶上房門，接著搭乘電梯來到一樓的大廳，並走上了亞美斯地國首都的大街。

　　「別忘了我教導你的魔法，現在的你雖然可以借助法杖施展法術，但是還不到可以戰鬥的程度。」希古雷奴提醒著白牙，接著說道，「不過你放心，一但你有危險我會幫助你逃走的。」

　　「我知道了。」白牙邊說邊拉緊衣領，接著拄著法杖朝右方走去，打算前往市中心去散散步，「除了月空之外，在這座城市中有其他的王嗎？」

　　「是沒有感應到其他的王，但是這座城市給我一股沉悶的感覺，你還記得當我們來到這座城市的第一天，我跟你說的話吧？」希古雷奴緩緩地說道。

　　雖然這裡沒有王，但是卻有不亞於王的存在……

　　白牙的腦海中立刻回響起當初霜之王鏈跟他們說的話，而水之王鏈利凡西奧也給了他們同樣的叮嚀……

　　「看來不管到哪都得小心警慎阿。」白牙低聲呢喃著，接著一道無形的波紋以他為中心向四周散發出去，似乎形成了某種結界。

　　這是希古雷奴傳授給他的招式，一種感知型的魔法，隨著修為的高低，以及力量的強弱，可以不停地擴大感知範圍，洞察四周的環境以及敵人，不過現在的白牙感知範圍的極限，只有五十公尺左右，但也足夠讓他做出任何反應。

　　不過物極必反，這種魔法也是有缺點的，如果要長時間維持，耗費的精神力和力量將為非常龐大，而且也有可能被敵人察覺道，循線找到自己頭上。

　　為了防止引起其他修煉者的注意，希古雷奴也教導了他另外一種使用方法，那便是將感知範圍縮小，接著透過王鏈的力量，藉由空氣中的水系魔法元素去感應範圍外的一切動態。

　　確定魔法都施展好了，白牙繼續往市中心走去，途中不少人類對他行注目禮，不過幸好有城鎮警衛的關係，也沒人刻意來找他麻煩。

　　不過好景總是不長的，正當白牙隨意逛完市中心得一些商店，正打算往郊外的公園走去時，希古雷奴的聲音在他腦海中響起：「有人在跟蹤你，三個人，繼續走別回頭，往貧民窟的方向走去吧。」

　　白牙微微點頭示意，並轉身往人少的公園偏僻處走去，而他要是在往前方繼續前進，則是與繁榮的市中心形成強烈對比的貧民窟。

　　而三名披著黑色斗篷跟蹤者也一一脫出人群，不過仍舊保持著一段固定的距離跟在白牙後方。

　　「你們三位有事情嗎？」待四下無人後，白牙停下腳步，轉身望著跟蹤者，左手悄悄地扣著一個魔法，防止對方突然發動攻擊。

　　「白牙先生，我是教廷的紅衣主教塞繆爾，我們是想請您跟我們回去協助調查幾個月前在日耀帝國發生的事情。」領頭的跟蹤者脫掉兜帽，是一名中年的男子，脖子上戴著一條水晶項鍊，「流雲十字騎士團的團長，【牙之王】蒼煌‧鴻‧伊亞諾特以及【風之王】灰風‧克勞斯，我們需要他們的一切情報。」

　　「恕我無法幫忙，因為他們早就已經下落不明了，如你所說的，幾個月了。」白牙輕輕地搖搖頭說道，「請你們回去吧。」

　　「恐怕我們無法就這樣回去，還請您三思而行。」隨著塞繆爾的話，另外兩名斗篷人也往前走了幾步，「畢竟，這可是很重要的事情，攸關到整個星羅大陸的未來。」

　　「我記得教廷的勢力也是很龐大的，實在沒必要特地派人來找我吧？」白牙緩緩地說道，一雙眼緊盯著紅衣主教，「而且，以你們的勢力應該可以輕而易舉地自己查到你們需要的情報吧？」

　　塞繆爾還來不及開口回答，他身旁一名騎士裝扮的手下便出聲喝道：「真是忘恩負義的獸人阿！當初要不是我們教廷跟亞美斯帝國派出援軍去天山幫忙你們，你現在也不可能站在這邊跟我們說話了！」

　　「嘿嘿，想不到這年頭有人可以硬是把黑說成白的，光明教廷果真不是蓋的阿！」白牙不屑地笑道，「難不成你們的記憶力比我這老狼人還要差嗎？」

　　「你……」這名騎士氣得滿臉通紅，正想拔出武器，卻被紅衣主教給伸手制止。

　　紅衣主教意味深長地看了騎士一眼後，接著說道：「白牙先生，您是他們的導師，沒有其他人比您更熟悉他們了。」

　　「我想是有的，所以還是請你們去找其他人吧。」白牙沉聲說道，「如果沒有其他事情的話，我想先離開了。」

　　「既然這樣的話，那我們恐怕得訴諸武力了。」紅衣主教塞繆爾右手一揮，兩名隨從立即走向白牙，但後者也不是省油的燈，左手一揚，準備多時的魔法瞬間啟動。

　　頓時間，一圈淡藍色的半透明魔法護罩將眾人給團團圍住，而在白牙的身體周圍還有些許花瓣狀的冰之雪花飄舞著，表面上看起來沒什麼，但卻給人一種危險的感覺。

　　「想不到表面上光明磊落的教廷，私底下會搞這種不能搬到檯面上的事情阿，真是讓我大開眼界。」明白對方的目的後，白牙冷冷地笑道，「可以的話，我不想傷害你們，因為這不是我能夠控制的了……」

　　「神威兵器──霜之王鏈的擁有者果然名不虛傳阿。」塞繆爾微微點頭稱讚，接著左手一揚，招出一根精緻的白色魔法杖，「不過您以為你能戰勝我們三個人嗎？」

　　「不聽老狼言，小心吃了大悶虧阿，紅衣主教先生。」白牙舉起右手的魔法杖，頓時間，四周的雪花飛舞得更加快速，更加地令人捉摸不定。

　　正當白牙和光明教廷的戰鬥一觸即發之際，一名狼人的身影從上空落下，阻擋在雙方人馬之間。

　　那一身的黑色大衣，背上所背的太刀，以及在大衣袖口處隱隱約約露出來的手鏈，最重要的，是那一身漆黑的毛髮，無論是白牙還是教廷一方的人馬，紛紛都睜大雙眼，驚訝地愣在了原地。

　　「怎、怎麼會……是你！」白牙首先出聲，一雙昏花的老眼緊盯著擋在自己前方的青年狼人。

待續。

----------


## kl122002

話說，上幾篇的內容都忘了。（拖出去煮
重新再接上一篇看，新的一篇好像是不是跳了內容？還是我太久沒有看，有些地方忘了？
打的部分沒有問題，如以往一樣的流暢。
中間轉的地方沒有問題，功力上還要進步。似乎這轉向沒有什麼力量，因為在最後一場的打鬥下又冒出一個神秘人。似乎以前己用過了？
嗯，還是要改進的地方還有不少。　
要努力，不，更努力才行。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 話說，上幾篇的內容都忘了。（拖出去煮
> 重新再接上一篇看，新的一篇好像是不是跳了內容？還是我太久沒有看，有些地方忘了？
> 打的部分沒有問題，如以往一樣的流暢。
> 中間轉的地方沒有問題，功力上還要進步。似乎這轉向沒有什麼力量，因為在最後一場的打鬥下又冒出一個神秘人。似乎以前己用過了？
> 嗯，還是要改進的地方還有不少。　
> 要努力，不，更努力才行。


其實是蒼我省略了白牙一行到亞美斯帝國之間的過程

這篇我是在練習場景轉換，不過看來還是不太行呢

最後那個神秘人，我是想說留給讀者猜想的空間

這個神祕人究竟是誰，這樣，不過看來沒有達到預期的效果.....

感謝梟的捧場跟建議。

----------


## kl122002

回蒼：
可能是我看得太多神秘人的出場式結尾吧，所以沒有什麼驚喜（反正之後會知道就是）
不來中間是跳了這一節，明白了，可以用　※　來表示。　
而在後方補上多一些時差的描寫。用重覆的夢來說是可以的，但可以更加多一些交代，特出之前的事是有時差和前後。
努力，我也是在努力打滾。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

十六曲：貓捉老鼠


　　位於迷霧森林北方的大荒漠，一座雄偉的高塔豎立在綿延沙漠中，在一望無際的荒野上顯得格外地顯眼。

　　這座高塔名為奧古斯塔，周圍有一座大理石做成的城牆將其團團圍住，平時由人類兩大帝國共同派出的士兵負責把守，嚴禁閒雜人等進入。

　　而在今天，奧古斯塔聚集了不少身披白色盔甲的教廷士兵以及身穿白袍的教廷魔法師，東一群、西一群，井然有序地搬運各種極品晶石和守城弩弓戰車等等戰略物資。

　　身披重甲地教廷騎士推著一輛又一輛地弩弓戰車，將它們一一推到指定地點，而教廷魔法師則是將眾多晶石分批疊起來，組成一幅幅玄奧的陣法，並在其上方修建魔法塔，以及佈下強大地守城魔法陣。

　　就連原本駐紮在這的人類士兵也紛紛忙碌起來，協助教廷的人馬，為了就是即將在這舉行的聯合會議，給各大勢力的代表人一個不受任何人事物打擾的環境。

　　「快！把這些極品晶石搬到那邊去！」

　　「動作快點，快把魔法陣修建好！」

　　教廷騎士統領和魔法師統領紛紛對各自的屬下下達一道又一道的命令，並在一旁監督著，嚴防任何小差錯出現，畢竟這次要迎接的可是各大勢力中位高權重的人物，萬一出了差錯，可是會丟了光明教廷的臉，而自己的職位說不定還會被拔掉，甚至受到嚴厲的懲罰。

　　而且現在星羅大陸上情勢混亂，光明教廷與暗黑魔法協會已經爆發了不少零星的衝突，甚至還有一、兩次中規模地戰鬥，再加上那實力深不可測的世界公敵組織──流雲十字騎士團，讓整個教廷從上到下都戰戰兢兢，不敢怠慢，隨時做好打仗的準備，就連許多分部據點也都加強了防守，嚴防任何敵人的突襲。

　　※

　　另一方面，遠在上萬里之外的星羅大陸西南部的阿爾斯山脈山腳下，兩名年輕的狼人在這徘徊著，似乎在等待著什麼。

　　「我說逍月阿，你確定暗黑魔法協會的人會經過這裡？」其中一名身穿灰色大衣的狼人問著身旁懶洋洋地夥伴。

　　「這是蒼煌說的，十之八九不會錯啦。」另一名身穿道袍、肩背長劍的狼人回答道，接著用手指向遠方朝自己緩緩走來的三道人影，「你看，他們這不就來了。」

　　隨著逍月的語音落下，暗黑魔法協會的代表人此時已經來到兩人面前，肩背長槍的銀虎獸人一看到冥月，就拔出長槍站到前面來，蓄勢待發。

　　「先把武器放下，先看看他們大老遠來這邊有什麼事情吧。」一身黑袍的老狐人沉聲說道，接著望向逍月，「不知道你們特地在這裡等我們，有何目的呢？」

　　「我們只是想跟你們暗黑魔法協會商量合作的事情。」逍月一五一十地將蒼煌的話完整地轉達給黑袍老狐人，「不知道閣下的意願為何？」

　　聽完逍月的話後，老狐人沉思了一會，接著開口，「你們又憑什麼認定我們暗黑魔法協會會跟你們流雲十字騎士團合作？」

　　「我們的共通敵人都是光明教廷，我想光憑這點就足夠了吧？」一旁一直沉默的冥月開口道，「光明教廷和人類兩大帝國關係匪淺，並有著強大的改造人部隊以及科技軍團的支持，這恐怕對你們協會很不利吧？」

　　不等老狐人回答，手持長槍的銀虎獸人就咆哮道，「哼，你是說我們暗黑魔法協會在光明教廷的聯盟面前不堪一擊？」

　　「別衝動！」黑袍老狐人出聲喝止銀虎獸人，接著開口，「你可以保證當我們一舉擊潰光明教廷後，你們騎士團不會反過來咬我們一口？」

　　儘管暗黑魔法協會在星羅大陸上勢力龐大，跟各大帝國背後的大勢力和光明教廷比起來，絲毫不遜色，但是面對實力深不可測的世界公敵組織──流雲十字騎士團，還是萬萬不敢大意。

　　而身為暗黑魔法協會的一名長老，黑袍老狐人不僅實力強大，就連閱歷也相當地豐富，各式各樣的黑吃黑手法他見多了，而且這件事情攸關關整個協會，不得不謹慎而行。

　　「當然可以，因為我們只要徹底剷除光明教廷的勢力而已。」逍月淡淡地一笑，頓了頓後，繼續說道「而且你們日後的利益只會多不會少的。」

　　「這件事情我們之後會再開會商討的。」黑袍老狐人思考了一會後，開口回答。

　　「那就靜待佳音了，我們先告辭了。」逍月邊說邊拿出一幅魔法傳送捲軸，用手將其攤開後，便帶著冥月踏入虛空中生成的銀色傳送門離去。

　　待冥月跟逍月兩人的身影完全消失後，銀虎獸人才開口問著黑袍老狐人，「長老，我們真的要跟他們合作嗎？」

　　「這些之後再來討論吧，現在最要緊的是聯合會議，我們繼續上路吧。」黑袍老狐人淡淡地回答，便往前走去，身後，銀虎獸人跟紅髮女子前後跟上。

　　※

　　亞美斯帝國首都內，離貧民窟入口不遠處的郊區，空氣中雪花飛舞，寒氣逼人，一名身穿白袍的年邁白狼人正與三名黑衣人對峙著，但奇怪的是，一名黑衣狼人就這樣阻擋在雙方人馬之間。

　　「是你？蒼煌？」白牙驚訝地喊出熟悉的名字，但待對方轉頭過來，與他四目交接時，他才驚覺自己認錯了人，連忙在自己身邊佈下一道魔法護罩。

　　「抱歉阿，我不是蒼哥，我叫做夜影。」黑狼人笑呵呵地轉頭對著白牙說道，「流雲十字騎士團──暴食【Gluttony】的騎士，同時也是闇之王。」

　　名叫夜影的狼人此話一出，教廷一方的人馬立刻大驚，領頭的人更是連忙發出一道魔法傳信，緊急呼叫附近的教廷士兵，接著從手上的空間戒指內取出一根白色魔法杖，開始詠唱起來，而兩名騎士也舉劍撲了上來。

　　「白牙爺爺，麻煩您退後點。」夜影邊說舉起雙手，在胸前飛快地結了幾個玄奧的手印，頓時間，虛空中凝聚著一股沉重地能量波動，給人一種冰冷的感覺，但是卻和白牙所施展的冰系魔法造成的寒冷不同，而且更加的陰冷！

　　「六幻之塵幻‧咒怨死魂葬！」夜影突然一聲大喝，接著單膝跪地，右手一掌擊向地面，一道詭異地的黑色魔法陣隨即出現，而從陣中出現的一道道灰黑色的冤魂，夾帶著一絲絲狂野的氣息，朝著兩名教廷騎士撲了過去。

　　啊……

　　措手不及之下，兩名騎士被嗜血的殘暴冤魂鑽進身體內，倒在地上不停翻滾慘叫，渾身的血肉被吞噬殆盡，成了兩具乾屍。

　　但這些冤魂似乎還意猶未盡，朝著剩下的紅衣大主教撲去，但是後者全身都籠罩在一團白光內，冤魂一靠近立刻就被白光給蒸發掉。

　　「聖光護罩阿？挺有兩下子的……」夜影笑了笑，身形一晃，下一秒已經出現在紅衣大主教後方，一刀刺穿對方的胸膛，防禦力強大的聖光護罩，在他面前宛若一層紙一樣，不堪一擊，「可惜還是太弱了……」

　　話說完後，夜影將刀給拔出來，擦拭掉上頭的血跡後，唰的一聲收回刀鞘，接著開口，「我想他們的援軍很快就會趕來，我就長話短說。」

　　白牙看了看地上的屍體，再望向眼前這名少年狼人，對他的實力感到相當地恐怖，而且他剛剛施展的招術，很明顯就是蒼煌所施展過的六幻！

　　「教廷的目的就是你的霜之王鏈還有風之王鏈，但是現在風之王失蹤……」夜影簡單扼要地向白牙說明，「身為風之王老師的你，就是他們第一下手的目標了。」

　　「你的意思是，你們也不知道灰風的下落？」白牙著急地問道，自從灰風失蹤後，他就不停地自責，怪自己沒能力保護自己的學生。

　　「沒錯，我們騎士團也還沒掌握風之王的下落。」夜影點點頭，接著開口，「但是，蒼哥還是要我轉達你，不要插手我們的事情，這已經不是你們可以出手干預的了。」

　　「我不能忽視我學生的生命安全！」夜影的語音未落，白牙立刻大聲反對，「而且，你們騎士團中有我的弒親仇人！」

　　「這不是我的問題。」夜影淡淡地說道，一副事不關己的態度，「我們只是要對付光明教廷而已，這是為了星羅大陸未來的和平。」

　　「你們現在做的事情根本就是破壞和平！」白牙憤怒地反駁道，邊吼邊握緊手中的魔法杖，「在大陸四處進行恐怖行動，你們還有臉說自己是為了和平？」

　　面對白牙的質問，夜影避而不談，只是取出一幅傳送卷軸，揚手展開後，踏入在虛空中形成的銀色傳送門，離開前還不忘回頭丟下一句：「這世界上，並非所有事情都如你想像的那麼簡單，後會有期了，霜之王。」

　　「給我等一下！我還有事情要問……」白牙快步上前，但是傳送門已經關上，除了一絲遺留下來的魔力波動外，已經完全失去夜影的蹤影，無奈之下，只好快步離開，以免遇到教廷派來的援軍。

　　回到飯店後，白牙很快地將剛剛遇到的事情一一向月空等人說明，而眾人也開始收拾行李，匆匆去櫃台辦了退房手續，準備找一間新的飯店住宿。

　　透過旅遊指南，白牙一行很快地就找到另外一間飯店，但這次卻是用翼的名字登記住房，並且挑了一間視野最廣的房間，以便能隨時注意外頭的動向。

　　待一切防範措施都弄好之後，白牙找了張椅子坐下，準備讓月空進行例行性地治療，儘管每次的效果有限，但還是一點一滴慢慢地幫白牙恢復年輕。

　　而隨行的翼則是將自己配槍給拿出來清理並做些許的微調，讓一旁的卡爾忍不住地拿起其中一把。

　　「這是你自己製造出來的靈源槍阿？」卡爾仔細打量著那漆黑如墨的槍身，接著開口，「看來真的不錯呢。」

　　「基本上製造的原理不會很困難，只是材料方便就有點棘手了。」見卡爾一臉好奇地模樣，翼笑笑地開始解說起來。

　　原來，靈源槍是以人類開發出來的鐳射槍為藍本，進而在改良成只有修煉者才能使用的武器，儘管相似，但原理卻有大大的不同，鐳射槍是以高度熱能，激發槍身中特殊的一種礦石，使其發出雷射光線，而靈源槍則是以持有者本身的力量為子彈。

　　「所以靈源槍的威力幾乎可以說是無上限？」卡爾睜大眼睛說道，怪不得當初蒼煌會使用靈源槍。

　　「理論上是沒錯，而且還可以附加自己修煉的法則屬性呢。」翼簡短地做了個結論，與此同時，月空的治療也告了一個段落，白牙的氣色看起來比稍早剛回飯店時好多了。

　　「好了，老師，治療結束啦。」月空笑呵呵地說道，接著拿出幾顆丹藥吃下去，恢復消耗的魔力。

　　「謝謝，真是辛苦你了。」白牙點頭答謝，並閉上雙眼查看自己體內的狀況，接著開口問翼，「羅斯帝國那邊有沒有新的情報傳來？」

　　「目前都還沒有，只是一些定期性地的回報。」翼邊說邊拿出懷中的魔法水晶查看，「如果硬要說新的情報的話，那就是聯合會議快要舉行了，說不定到時騎士團就會有所動作。」

　　「這樣阿……」白牙皺眉思考了一會，接著開口，「我想我們就繼續在亞美斯帝國待個幾天，之後我們啟程前往南方的皇達斯帝國。」

　　聽完白牙的建議後，在場的翼、月空以及卡爾紛紛點頭表示贊同，畢竟調查不到任何相關線索的話，那也沒必要久留，更何況教廷的人馬可是在後方緊追不捨，竭盡所能地想得到霜之王鏈，以及風之王灰風的情報。


待續。

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

跳著看了末尾篇和最初的首章（請海涵我沒有撥出更多時間閱讀），
再加上過去零零總總翻閱過的感覺，
這部小說似乎有點像單元劇？
目前似乎沒有看到很明顯的感情戲碼……
誠如作者所說的正在練習中，
那或許，往後的篇章會有更深刻的人物互動，
我也該把其他部份都看完再下定奪才是，
祝 蒼狼先生能挖掘出更多故事^_^

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 跳著看了末尾篇和最初的首章（請海涵我沒有撥出更多時間閱讀），
> 再加上過去零零總總翻閱過的感覺，
> 這部小說似乎有點像單元劇？
> 目前似乎沒有看到很明顯的感情戲碼……
> 誠如作者所說的正在練習中，
> 那或許，往後的篇章會有更深刻的人物互動，
> 我也該把其他部份都看完再下定奪才是，
> 祝 蒼狼先生能挖掘出更多故事^_^


感謝薩拉的捧場~

人物感情互動的部份，蒼我一定會再努力練習的

謝謝祝福。

----------


## 冥月

嗯…好久不見
上大學什麽的，新的電腦裏面沒有即時通啊
蒼你，有沒有想我呢

呵呵，不多說了 落下了不少啊 真是……

加油，期待接下來的劇情。

唔……
真是讓人懷念的文啊 呵呵

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 嗯…好久不見
> 上大學什麽的，新的電腦裏面沒有即時通啊
> 蒼你，有沒有想我呢
> 
> 呵呵，不多說了 落下了不少啊 真是……
> 
> 加油，期待接下來的劇情。
> 
> 唔……
> 真是讓人懷念的文啊 呵呵


感謝阿月捧場阿~好久不見了呢

好好體驗大學生活吧

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

十七曲：霜之哀傷


　　亞美斯帝國首都郊外的貧民窟深處，比外圍的貧民窟更加的荒涼，會深入到此處的人少之又少，加上帝國軍隊不易管轄，因此不少罪犯選擇藏身於此處。

　　不過今天的貧民窟卻異樣地來了不少人，其中甚至還有光明教廷的人馬，導致許多流連在此的罪犯紛紛閃避，以免被教廷抓回去綁在火刑柱上審問。

　　「這是什麼意思？」一名身穿黑色大衣的黑狼獸人冷冷地問道，渾身上下散發出一絲絲寒冷的氣息，一雙血紅色的雙瞳緊緊盯著一名身穿紅色戰甲的黑豹獸人，「這應該不是我們談好的交易方式吧？」

　　如果有人站在半空中往下看，可以看到以黑狼獸人為首的一行人被一群的士兵以及光明教廷的人馬團團包圍起來。

　　「應該說我們交易決裂了吧……」一名強壯的虎獸人冷冷地笑了笑，接著開口，「你們就快把神威兵器留下，然後快去死吧……」

　　「真大的口氣阿……」一名戴著太陽眼鏡、身穿黑色大衣的銀髮男子不屑地笑道，「不過看這人數，該不會你們組織傾巢而出了吧？」

　　「流雲十字騎士團，我以教廷的名義宣布，在此逮捕你們！」一名紅衣大主教邊說邊站了出來，身後跟著大群殺氣騰騰的教廷騎士和魔法師。

　　看看意氣風發的紅衣大主教以及他身後的大隊騎士，黑狼獸人身後的一名黑袍老狐人輕輕地嘆一口氣，而他身旁的金髮男子則是將一把血紅色的巨劍扛在肩膀上。

　　「我想談話就到此結束吧。」身穿紅色戰甲的黑豹獸人克拉斯邊說邊大手一揮，大群手持各種兵器的士兵立即蜂擁而上，而在他身旁護衛的一名壯漢大喝一聲後，化為龐大的巨龍一飛沖天，散發出陣陣龍族特有的威壓。

　　「我們上。」黑狼獸人淡淡地說道，反手拔出後腰上的太刀，右腳在地上一點，朝大群士兵撲了過去，身後的三名騎士也各自展開行動──

　　※

　　亞美斯帝國首都內的人行道上，白牙和翼一起慢步走著，按照他們的計畫，今天是他們待在皇達斯帝國的最後一天，因此他們分頭盡可能地蒐集任何情報，而為了安全考量，翼毛遂自薦地要陪白牙一起，而後者當然也爽快地答應。

　　白牙會答應的原因兩個，第一是翼的實力不在話下，有著高級領域強者的實力，而且實戰經驗豐富，第二個則是，自己本身還沒有完全恢復到巔峰時期，要是碰上光明教廷的人馬或者是心懷不軌的人士，情況會非常危急。

　　連續走了兩個多小時，正當白牙打算在一旁的咖啡店稍作休息，一個穿著連身斗篷的身影卻吸引了他的注意。

　　在這種大太陽下還穿著斗篷的人實在很難不讓人起疑，於是白牙悄悄地使用探測魔法往那人探查過去，但詭異的是都一去不返，魔法無聲無息地被消滅掉。

　　「這是怎麼回事？」白牙在心裡問著霜之王鏈希古雷奴，同時也請身旁的翼注意那人的動向，並緩緩地跟了上去。

　　「可能是那傢伙身上有配備阻擋探測魔法的東西吧。」希古雷奴的聲音在白牙腦海中響起，接著說道，「你注意那傢伙的左手，那個刺青應該很明顯吧？」

　　聽完希古雷奴的話，白牙緊緊打量著那人的左手，果然看到一個眼熟的刺青，那正是情報上提到的和流雲十字騎士團有聯盟嫌疑的血色誓約組織的刺青。

　　「翼，我們跟上去。」白牙小聲地在翼耳邊說道，接著走向右邊，而後者則是走向左邊，並小心保持著距離，以免發生任何意外。

　　兩人分頭一路跟蹤，一直到人煙稀少的貧民區，正當白牙打算示意翼放慢腳步時，一道沖天的火柱突然從右前方的貧民區沖天而起，而穿著斗篷的人大驚之下，開始全力往火柱的方向衝刺。

　　「快跟上去！」白牙邊說邊給自己施展迅捷術，而翼則是搶在白牙前頭，並不時地留下記號給殿後的白牙。

　　不過當他們兩人趕到時，卻被那場面給震撼住，只見貧民窟內一片火海，而且到處都是腥紅的鮮血以及堆積如山的屍體，其中竟然還有一頭巨龍的屍體以及翼跟白牙剛剛跟蹤的斗蓬人，屍體旁邊則是站了四名黑衣人。

　　流雲十字騎士團？

　　看到四人胸前的白雲十字紋章後，白牙很快地就知道了對方的身分，同時也看了一個他再熟悉不過的身影──蒼煌‧鵬‧伊亞諾特！

　　白牙身旁的翼也看到同樣的東西，謹慎地拔出靈源槍，嚴防任何突然發生的戰鬥。

　　「想不到這麼快就結束了……」其中一名銀髮的黑衣人一派輕鬆地說道，白牙很快的就認出他是當天在天山出現過的炎之王。

　　「嘖，就連那頭龍也沒多強嘛！」一名扛著一把血紅色巨劍的金髮不屑地說道，不過他無意間的抬頭卻看到了躲在屋頂上的翼跟白牙，立刻身形一晃，直接來到屋頂上，「想不到還有人跑來觀戰阿？」

　　「可惡……」眼看形跡敗露，白牙邊說邊舉起魔法杖，低聲呢喃幾句，招出滿天飛舞的雪花，而翼也把鬥氣灌注到靈源槍上，槍口凝聚著一團團的紅色光球。

　　「我們又見面了，白牙老師。」一道冰冷的聲音從白牙的左手邊穿來，只見一身黑衣的蒼煌也來到了屋頂上，身後跟著炎之王以及一名黑袍老狐人。

　　「蒼煌，你究竟還要胡鬧到什麼時候？」白牙憤怒地說道，握著魔法杖的手微微顫抖，「你還要葬送多少人的性命？」

　　面對白牙的問題，蒼煌並沒有直接回答只是冷冷地說了一句：「只要能達成目的，就算我變成惡魔也在所不惜。」

　　「這就是你所選擇的道路嗎？為了目的可以不擇手段？」面對蒼煌的反應，白牙更加得憤怒，四周的雪花飛舞得更快，還帶著一絲的殺意。

　　看著憤怒的白牙，蒼煌只是淡淡一笑，伸手從大衣內掏出一瓶裝著藍色液體的小藥瓶，並扔給了白牙。

　　「那裡面裝的是解藥，等你恢復後再來阻止我也不遲……」蒼煌緊緊盯著白牙，渾身上下突然散出一股威壓，「但是在你來阻止我之前，先去提昇自己的實力吧。」

　　「蒼煌！」白牙握著瓶子，不過還是瞪著牙之王，似乎恨不得就當場開戰，將他從偏差的道路上給救回來。

　　不過正當白牙打算不顧一切出手時，他手上的霜之王鏈發出一團銀光，出現了一頭年少的青狼。

　　「埃爾維斯、克萊斯特，你們不用再躲躲藏藏了。」霜之王鏈希古雷奴笑呵呵地說道，「快點現身吧……」

　　希古雷奴的語音剛落，炎之王以及牙之王的王鏈都各自冒出了一頭狼，其中一頭有著一身火紅色毛髮，另一頭則是一身銀色。

　　「哼，果然是你阿……」有著一身火紅色毛髮炎之王鏈克萊斯特開口，一雙眼緊盯著希古雷奴以及白牙，「你的主人怎麼是個老頭阿？」

　　「這可說來話長了。」希古雷奴笑道。

　　「嘿嘿，這只能說是緣分嗎？」一身銀毛的牙之王鏈埃爾維斯不懷好意地笑道，接著轉頭看像蒼煌，「我說蒼阿，真的要現在開戰嘛？」

　　「不，還不是時候……」蒼煌輕輕地回答道，剛剛散發出來的威壓也漸漸減弱，「白牙老師，我想我們談話就到這吧。」

　　「你又想逃走嗎？」白牙往前站了一步，大聲問道。

　　「我們走吧。」蒼煌不理會白牙的問題，對著自己周圍的三名騎士說道，接著他身後的黑袍老狐人展開了一幅傳送捲軸。

　　「看來我們得把好戲留到以後了……」牙之王鏈埃爾維斯淡淡地說道，接著便化為一團白光回到了牙之王鏈中，而他的主人也踏入了虛空中的傳送門。

　　「後會有期了。」炎之王鏈克萊斯特同樣丟下一句話後，便返回王鏈之中。

　　白牙似乎還想說什麼，一旁的翼卻將手放在他的肩膀上，輕輕地搖搖頭，「算了吧，你就算說再多，他也不會改變他選擇的道路。」

　　而在翼說話的同時，傳送門也完全收攏，蒼煌以及三名騎士已經消失在虛空中，留下不甘的白牙。

　　「那麼，接下來你打算怎麼做呢？」霜之王鏈希古雷奴淡淡地問道。

　　白牙只是靜靜地打量著手中的小藥瓶，接著拔開軟木塞將藥水給完全喝光，只見他原本的老態慢慢地退去，臉上的皺紋一一消失，身體也挺拔起來，幾分鐘後，他已經徹底恢復的年輕時的全盛時期，一股領域強者特有的能量波動瞬間散發出去。

　　「那還用說嗎？」白牙將原本的魔法杖收起來，取出那兩把許久未拿的長劍並繫在腰上，接著開口，「我們一定要擊潰流雲騎士團！」

　　而在距離亞美斯帝國幾萬哩的南方海域中的一處孤島上，五名身披黑色斗篷的人分別站在地上那幅巨大的黑色五芒星魔法陣的五個角上，而魔法陣中央是一座散發出詭異氣息的祭壇，上面躺著一名昏迷不醒的狼人。

　　隨著五名黑衣人的低聲呢喃，越來越多的黑色氣息聚集到祭壇上的狼人身上，並慢慢地滲透進他的體內，而底下的魔法陣也發出陣陣黑光。

　　最後，就在五名黑衣人的咒語結束之時，一道黑色光束沖天而起，散發出陣陣澎湃的能量波動，孤島周圍的海水也被掀起滔天巨浪，一些島嶼也都被海水淹沒，消失在海面上。

　　待黑色光束散去之後，原本昏迷不醒的狼人已經醒來，站在原本該是祭壇的地面上，儘管只是站立，但卻給人一種莫名的威壓和恐懼。

　　「把我的衣服拿來。」狼人緩緩開口，每一字都伴隨著相當的威壓，一名黑衣人立刻上前將一套衣物雙手奉上。

　　狼人將衣物給全部穿上後，再將一把長劍給繫在腰上的皮帶，那是一套黑色上衣跟長褲，以及一件鑲著金邊，並有領子的黑色拉鏈式大衣，雙手手腕處下方的都有銀色拉鍊。

　　「那麼……開始我們的計畫吧。」狼人用他那一金一藍的雙瞳望著天空，身上的大衣無風自動，獵獵作響。


待續。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

十八曲：重回F.I.O


　　莊嚴華麗的聯邦情報組織總部，身穿代表著隊長階級，鑲著金邊的白色長大衣的白牙快步走過一條又一條的長廊，而月空和翼也跟在其後方，不時有其他成員跟他們打招呼。

　　「白牙隊長，歡迎您歸來。」一名身穿白袍的紅髮女子在經過白牙身旁時，不忘祝賀一句，而白牙也拋給她一個迷死人的笑容。

　　不過有人祝賀跟表達關心，也有人是純粹來亂的……

　　「唉呀，這不是白牙隊長嗎？怎麼變得如此英俊帥氣呢？」一名同樣穿著隊長大衣的棕狼獸人從一旁的走道突然冒了出來，並伸手搭在白牙的肩膀上。

　　「是你阿，拉斐爾……」白牙略為無奈地回應，畢竟拉斐爾做人處事的風格就跟他的實力一樣讓人如雷貫耳，因此也有一票專屬的女性粉絲，人氣度不輸給白牙。

　　「唉唉，你怎麼這麼冷淡阿？你當初請長假養老的時候，可是不少人為你擔心呢。」拉斐爾看到白牙的反應後，裝出一副心痛的樣子，「你這樣我可是很傷心的……」

　　看看婉如背後靈般的拉斐爾，再看看身後月空和翼無奈的表情，白牙輕輕嘆了口氣，一手把對方往旁推去撞牆，隨即加速腳步往會議室走去，不過拉斐爾依舊死纏爛打地黏了上來。

　　所幸幾分鐘後，白牙一行總算抵達的會議室，而月空跟翼則是先行返回白牙的辦公室去等待，唯獨身為隊長的白牙跟拉斐爾開門走了進去。

　　只見裡頭是間寬敞的房間，地板則適用上等的防火木材鋪成，一張長型的會議桌擺放在房間的正中央，天花板有一盞的作工精細的水晶吊燈，而昂貴的高腳椅已經擺在會議桌旁。

　　「白牙隊長，歡迎歸來。」坐在會議桌另一端的一名中年的獅獸人說道，他的右手邊也坐著幾名同樣穿著隊長大衣的人。

　　「謝謝你的祝福。」白牙邊說邊恭敬地行禮，接著便和拉斐爾走到左邊的隊長座位上坐下，而坐在會議桌右方的則是一些部門幹部，其中甚至包括了一名教廷的紅衣主教。

　　「這下子就全員到齊了，那麼現在開始這次的會議。」穿著華麗長袍的獅獸人邊說邊按了會議桌上方的按鈕，一塊方形的透明影像水晶就從會議中中間的空處升起，而隨之顯示在上面的正是世界公敵組織──流雲十字騎士團的各種情報。

　　「這是目前為止所能收集到的有關騎士團的情報，各位能看到的是，他們擁有四位王……」說到這裡，獅獸人頓了頓，而水晶上也依序出現四位王的照片已經相關資料，接著他繼續說道：「其中包括炎之王、牙之王、雷之王、以及闇之王，每位王的實力都不亞於領域顛峰實力的強者。」

　　這番話立刻引起在場的幾位部門幹部以及幾名隊長竊竊私語，似乎對騎士團的實力感到震驚。

　　「不過普拉尼斯大人，各大勢力已經準備舉行聯合會談，我們的任務是？」一名壯碩的棕熊獸人隊長問著。

　　「我們的任務基本上就是派人前往會談地點協助防禦工作以及到各個帝國暗中監視騎士團的所有動向。」名叫普拉尼斯的獅獸人回答，手指在操作面板上按了幾個按鍵後，水晶上又跳出新的影像，是一座高塔的平面圖，「這裡就是會談地點的平面地圖，希望白牙小隊以及拉斐爾小隊能夠熟記，以便應付任何突發狀況。」

　　「請容我發問一下，主教大人，塔的防禦工作已經到什麼階段了？」坐在白牙身旁的拉斐爾開口問道。

　　紅衣主教隨即在自己前方的操作面板上控制，影像又換成一張又一張空照圖檔，「目前已經完成百分之九十了，就只剩你們的小隊駐紮，從圖片上可以看到，塔的東南西北四個方向各有一座主魔法塔以及兩座次魔法塔。」

　　紅衣主教一面操控影像一面像眾人解說起來，原來，為了確保這次的會談的安全，教廷方面出動了非常大量的人力，而四座主魔法塔可以形成一個魔法護罩，只要能源充足可以抵禦大部分的攻擊，而八座次要魔法塔則是可以用來攻擊敵人，以及在主魔法塔能源不足時，進行協助防守以及補充能源的作用。

　　而除了這十二座的魔法塔，教廷在城牆上也部署了許多架梨花弩弓戰車，這種戰車每次可以瞬間射出一百根弩箭，殺傷力極為龐大，是大陸上眾多國家常用的守城利器。

　　「原來如此，真是防守得滴水不漏阿。」仔細看完紅衣主教提供的資料後，拉斐爾點頭說道。

　　「各位還有什麼問題嗎？」普拉尼斯開口問道，平靜地掃視眾人一遍，接著開口，「那麼接下來開始工作分配，會議地點的工作由白牙隊長的小隊負責，拉斐爾隊長的小隊負責支援，其餘的小隊就到原崗位繼續監視以及收集情報，隨時待命。」

　　「主教大人，不知道您是否有看過這個狼人？」白牙此時開口說道，接著把一塊小型水晶卡給放入眼前的操作面板，只見原本的會議地點藍圖換成了一名穿著黑色大衣的白狼人，「他是流雲騎士團的成員之一，名為萊希爾特，不知道你們教廷是否有掌握到他的情報？」

　　「白牙隊長，我想這是個誤會……」，仔細看了看影像中的狼人，紅衣主教緩慢地開口，「這位狼人並不是流雲騎士團的成員。」

　　「這是什麼意思？五年前的凱傑拉爾事件他出現在現場而且跟牙之王蒼煌在一起！」白牙不敢相信地瞪著紅衣主教。

　　「我想你應該是認錯人了，這位狼人是我們教廷的白袍樞機主教萊希爾特大人。」紅衣主教依舊冷靜地說道，「他不可能是流雲騎士團的成員。」

　　「你說什麼？」白牙一拳垂在桌子上，在場的人目光都望向了他，不過他絲毫不在意，「我的小隊成員當初都親眼看到他聽從流雲騎士團團長的命令！」

　　「白牙隊長，這一定誤會，而且大陸上長相相似的人實在很多，肯定是你認錯了。」紅衣主教不慌不忙地開口，接著望向獅獸人，「普拉尼斯大人，如果沒有其他問題的話，我想先行返回教廷了。」

　　「沒問題，那麼這次會議就到此結束，各位請好好準備吧。」普拉尼斯邊說邊起身走向門口，路過白牙身後時伸手輕輕拍了拍他的肩膀，「我了解你的感受，但是現在不是爭論事實的時候。」

　　「嘖，我知道了，我會靠我自己的力量找出真相的。」白牙冷哼一聲，接著站起身來走出會議室，而一旁的拉斐爾匆匆向普拉尼斯行禮之後，便快步追上白牙。

　　白牙和拉斐爾就這樣一前一後地來到總部中央的空中庭園，此時是辦公時間，因此庭園內幾乎是空無一人。

　　「白牙，你也真是的，就這樣頭也不回的跑掉。」好不容易趕上的拉斐爾靠在庭園的柱子上說道。

　　「你可真是陰魂不散阿……」白牙轉頭說道，臉色冰冷，「你又能了解我的感受嗎？萊希爾特可是殺了我的父母的傢伙！」

　　拉斐爾沉默了一會，接著開口，同時一股讓白牙感到熟悉的能量波動從他身上散發而出，「我當然了解你的感受……」

　　「這股能量波動是怎麼回事？難道你……」白牙轉身驚訝地看著拉斐爾，只見後者緩緩抬起右手，笑呵呵地望著他。

　　與此同時，大陸西方的遺忘廢墟，流雲十字騎士團的根據地內──

　　「都到齊了吧……那麼現在開始分赴任務……」一身黑衣的蒼煌隨意地坐在一處較高的岩石上，其餘的八名騎士零散地待在這棟破舊建築物內的各處，「傲慢、貪婪、暴食的騎士和我負責攻入聯合會議的地點，其餘的騎士依舊待在自己崗位上，並負責到五大帝國去製造騷動，吸引他們的注意力。」

　　「那教廷的各處據點呢？」忌妒的騎士阿萊克斯開口問道。

　　「光明教廷的部份交給凱勒他們去處理，我們只要負責牽制住五大帝國就行了。」蒼煌很快地說道，接著揚首攤開一幅巨大的魔法地圖，讓地圖漂浮在半空中，上面註明了星羅大陸的各個國家以及各處地名，「根據怠惰的騎士提供的情報，教廷已經在這次聯合會談的地點聚集了不少軍隊，防守得相當嚴密。」

　　「教廷真是學不乖阿……」一頭金髮的憤怒的騎士神武開口說道，「上次才殲滅了他們所謂的神聖騎士團，真得以為這點人馬可以阻止我們？」

　　「這次聚集的是教廷的精銳部隊聖光騎士團以及專門負責支援聖光騎士團的一隊魔法師……」蒼煌沉聲說道，接著在地圖上聯合會談的位置用魔法畫了個紅色大圈，「不過對我們來說不足畏懼，至於各大勢力的代表人物，只要沒有出手妨礙我們就沒必要跟他們動手，我們的目標只有光明教廷。」

　　「遵命。」八名騎士異口同聲地說道，接著各自離開了破舊建築，而蒼煌緩緩地站起來，將魔法地圖收好後，抬頭透過天花板的破洞望著天空。

　　「歷史的巨輪就新的就朝新的方向轉動吧……」蒼煌冷冷地笑道，一股無與倫比的能量波動排山倒海地散發出去，遺忘廢墟內的眾多魔獸紛紛遠離能量波動的中心點。

　　而在遺忘廢墟外看守的駐紮軍隊也被這能量波動鬧得雞飛狗跳，上至高級聖階級別的統領，下至普通的士兵紛紛亂得不可開交。

　　「傳令下去，加強警備！」身披白銀色盔甲的大統領命令著一名親衛，接著開口，「動用烽火令，把消息傳回王宮，請求更多的支援！」

　　儘管已經修練到了高級聖階的境界，但目前狀況不明之下，他也緊張不已，面對這股可怕的能量波動，恐怕就連教廷的紅衣大主教也沒有必勝的把握。

　　想想有關遺忘廢墟的恐怖傳說，他不由得頭皮發麻，不由自主地握緊繫在腰上的鋒利配劍。

　　※

　　一個星期過後的早晨，聯合會議地點的防禦工事已經完成，眾多教廷軍隊通過傳送魔法陣前來駐紮，在統領的指揮下前往各自的崗位，而白牙跟拉斐爾的小隊也早已抵達，正在教廷一方特別準備的房間內休憩。

　　「唉呀唉呀，看來不只我們來幫忙，連羅斯福公國的傭兵團也來了……」站在陽台上的拉斐爾指著下方一群正在紅衣大主教協商事情的人類傭兵說道。

　　「那個有兩百多年歷史的九級傭兵團，聖羅斯福傭兵團嗎？」一身白衣的白牙站在拉斐爾旁邊，悄悄地用神識打量那群傭兵，「最強的團長也才是初級領域強者阿。」

　　「被抓來當作炮灰的吧，真是可憐他們了。」拉斐爾淡淡一笑，隨後轉身，背靠在陽台的欄杆上，「倒是你，實力增長不少嘛……」

　　「多虧你的特訓了。」白牙答道，接著抬頭望向湛藍色的天空，「現在就等聯合會議開始了。」

　　拉斐爾笑而不答，正打算回房間時，下方的一陣騷動卻吸引他的注意，讓他又回到陽台上眺望。

　　「你這狼人是什麼意思？」一名身披重甲的壯漢傭兵大吼道，而戰再前方的是一名銀袍棕狼人以及一名身穿白色長袍的少年灰貓獸人。

　　「我的意思是……你擋到我的路了，大叔。」棕狼人一臉輕視地瞪了回去，身後站著一位一身黑袍的守護武士。

　　「殞月哥，爺爺不是說不要惹麻煩嗎？」站在棕狼人身旁的少年灰貓獸人問道。

　　「這個呆子擋到路了阿……」名叫殞月的棕狼人一臉無奈，接著開口，「算了，我們繞路就是了。」

　　話說完後，一身銀袍的殞月便繞過傭兵的身旁的打算離去，不過對方以及其同伴似乎不打算就此罷休，大手一伸擋住了灰貓獸人的路。

　　「你以為這樣就能走掉嗎？」壯漢傭兵憤怒地開口，他身後的同伴也默契般地圍了上來，「你當我們聖羅斯福傭兵團是三流傭兵團嗎？」

　　「我只說一次……」殞月停下腳步，轉頭冷冷地瞪了傭兵一眼，一股強大的能量波動散發出來，身上的銀袍無風不動，並揚起了不少沙塵，領頭的傭兵硬是往後退了一步，「好狗不擋路！」

　　「你敢動到夜月一根寒毛，我就宰了你！」殞月不帶任何感情，轉身緊盯著這幾名傭兵，「我不管你們是什麼傭兵團，只要把我惹火了，我照樣滅了你們。」

　　「你……」領頭的傭兵氣得滿臉通紅，正想拔出鋒利的武器時，一直沉默的守護武士側身擋在兩人中間，並伸手脫下遮住面容的斗蓬帽子，竟然是一名年邁的青狼人，但他眼中的光采卻讓人很難相信他已經上了年紀。

　　「各位可以停手了，我們是來開會，不是來打仗的。」青狼人緩緩地開口說道，而殞月身上的能量波動也頓時散去，「殞月少爺，我們走吧。」

　　再次冷冷地打量那群傭兵一眼後，殞月便帶著灰貓獸人離去，而青狼人也隨後跟上。

　　「您可真愛插手阿，三叔。」等到離開那群傭兵聽力可及的範圍後，殞月才緩緩開口。

　　「這可是你爺爺拜託我的，而且我要是不插手，難保你不會把那群傭兵給宰了……」青狼人淡淡地笑道，「而且少爺您的一舉一動都被那兩名王給看在眼裡呢。」

　　「是阿……這次的會議可真有趣。」殞月邊說邊上了走上樓梯，準備到教廷準備的房間內去休息。

　　而在陽台上目睹整起事件的拉斐爾，在殞月三人消失在視線後，才開口笑道：「這是會議來了不少大人物呢，月灼帝國的殞月‧雷德蒙……連這小子也出現啦，而且也成長不少嘛。」

　　「你認識他？」白牙困惑地問道。

　　「算是吧，我們也先去休息吧。」拉斐爾邊說邊轉身走進房間內，而白牙則是打算繼續留在陽台。


待續。
---------------------------------------
在這邊先跟各位讀者說聲抱歉，因為蒼我的疏失，發生了人名重複的現象。

因此在這邊做個公告，

殞月身旁的灰貓獸人原名夜影，為了不和闇之王搞混，由夜影改為夜月。

而闇之王夜影則是照舊。

再次跟各位說聲抱歉。

----------


## 玄音曈狼

.....險，真的險。

怎個旁觀者也跟著不敢喘口氣呢(笑)

我在等下一篇了：P (備爆米花)

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> .....險，真的險。
> 
> 怎個旁觀者也跟著不敢喘口氣呢(笑)
> 
> 我在等下一篇了：P (備爆米花)


不好意思久等啦，學校的事情滿多的><

那麼以下正文開始：
-------------------------------------------------------

十九曲：聯合會議開始。

唯有努力才能不斷前進，提起你的劍勇往直前，不要猶豫、不要退縮，朝向你的目標邁進吧！─光之王─拉費爾。

姓名：拉費爾
年齡：２９歲
特徵：棕毛狼人，作為聯邦情報組織的一名隊長，他的實力無庸置疑，而他的行事作風也常讓他的上司又愛又恨，時常纏著白牙。


　　星藍帝國內有一座高聳入雲的山，當地居民都稱他為通古斯塔山，不過自從劍神在山頂修建一座城堡後，人們就改稱為劍神山。

　　整座山嚴禁任何閒雜人等進出，並遍佈各種探測魔法陣以及防禦魔法陣，為有巴里摩爾家族的人才有資格進出。

　　不過今天的劍神山卻來了兩名意外的訪客──

　　「卡薩斯，什麼風把你從龍島給吹來的阿？」一名身穿白色長袍的灰毛老狼人邊說邊倒了一杯酒地給坐在他面前的一名金袍老者。

　　「還不是最近星羅大陸發生了不少有趣的事情。」身穿金袍的老者邊說邊接過了酒杯，一飲而盡，「你這老傢伙在這座山過得也挺逍遙自在的嘛。」

　　而坐在金袍老者左手邊的一名黑袍老狼人也接過劍神遞過來的酒杯，接著開口：「彼此彼此啦，你這條老龍不也在龍島上消遙快活？」

　　「嘖嘖，格蘭帝列，你不也是待在遺忘廢墟裡頭。」名叫卡薩斯的金袍老者不甘示弱地反擊回去，「不過你孫子的騎士團掀起了不少風波阿……」

　　格蘭帝列笑而不語，而一旁的劍神斯圖亞特也是淡淡一笑，也把自己手中的酒給一飲而盡，接著開口：「話說回來，你這次從龍島偷溜出來，令郎不會輕易地善罷甘休吧，而你又把一堆事情丟給他。」

　　別人或許不知道卡薩斯這老頭的性格，但作為昔日曾經一起打拼過的夥伴，沒人比劍神斯圖亞特更熟悉卡薩斯。

　　作為龍島的前任龍王，儘管已經退位，但是他還是受到巨龍一族的尊重，不論是火龍族、海龍族，或者是傳說中號稱肉搏最為強大的黑龍一族也都對他恭敬無比。

　　四千多年前的一次大戰，異位面惡魔通過動盪的空間裂縫來到星羅大陸時，卡薩斯隻身一人就解決三名強大的土魔，給當時參加阻殺惡魔的強者留下深刻的回憶，打從心底尊敬卡薩斯。

　　「對了，格蘭帝列，你孫子真的打算把教廷給拆了阿？」卡薩斯再次喝完第三杯酒後，望著窗外的風景說道。

　　「算是吧，不過或許也沒那麼容易吧，因為每四千年一次的空間裂縫動盪就快來臨了。」格蘭帝列淡淡地說道，「不過為了大陸長久的和平，教廷終究還是得除掉……」

　　「果然是神魔戰場位面的關係阿……」卡薩斯搖頭嘆道。

　　「最近其他各大主位面連接神魔戰場位面的位面通道都被人強行打破封印，我想教廷背後的光明神系也有動作了。」斯圖亞特沉聲說道，一臉凝重，彷彿想起了什麼往事。

　　「如果真是這樣，隱居了幾千年的我們……」卡薩斯把玩著空了的酒杯，「也是時候該出去走走了……那群人也開始行動了……」

　　卡薩斯的話剛說完，三名老者同時沉默起來，臉色凝重，似乎同時在想著什麼事情……

　　※

　　而在聯合會議的舉行地點，奧古斯塔，各大勢力的代表人物已經全都到齊，而被教廷僱用來協助防守的傭兵團也都就定位置，嚴防任何閒雜人等進出。

　　而在奧古斯塔東邊高塔的下方，白牙一行等聯邦情報組織派來支援的人也都準備就緒，協助在場的其他人馬，不過似乎並不是全部的人都嚴陣以待……

　　「乎哈！這個紅酒真是好喝阿……」在一旁休息室內的拉費爾仰頭喝盡手中的上等紅酒，滿足地打了個酒嗝，而一旁則是無奈的白牙和月空等人。

　　「拉費爾你也喝夠了吧……」白牙一臉無奈地說道，「雖然說是報公帳，不過這樣也……」

　　「就是因為報公帳才能這樣！」拉費爾邊說邊給白牙倒了一杯，「這次任務根本就像度假，反正各大勢力的代表人實力一定不弱嘛，說不定不用我們出手呢。」

　　「隨便你吧……」白牙邊說邊將酒喝光，一旁的月空則是乖乖地喝著自己的果汁跟閱讀書籍。

　　而在舉行會議的地點，這間樓高幾乎接近兩層的會議室，天花板上吊著三個巨大的吊燈，地板上鋪著價值千盡的高級紅色地毯。

　　各大勢力的代表坐在事先準備的U型會議桌後方，圍成一個半圓型，由左至右依序是日耀帝國的羅斯家族、星藍帝國的巴里摩爾家族、月灼帝國的古雷法家族、暗黑魔法協會、亞美斯帝國、皇達斯帝國、最後則是光明教廷。

　　而在主要的代表人身後都掛著各大勢力的代表旗幟，其他兩名隨從都是待在各大勢力的代表旗幟後面，隨時警戒任何突發狀況。

　　「我在此代表光明教廷感謝各位的出席參加這場攸關星羅大陸和平的會議。」光明教廷的代表人，白袍樞機主教開口說道。

　　「客套話就別說了，樞機主教大人。」一身黑袍的暗黑魔協會長老阿古斯特緩緩開口，「我們暗黑魔法協會和你們光明教廷還有不少帳要算呢。」

　　「阿古斯特，你這老狐狸有必要這樣嗎？我們之所以會聚集在這都是為了星羅大陸的未來阿。」一身金袍的羅斯家族長老凱爾特出聲斥喝。

　　「唉呀，你們這些老先生怎麼一見面又開始爭吵了？」身穿銀色長袍的殞月左手撐著自己的臉頰，一副不耐煩地模樣，「我們不是來開會的嗎？」

　　作為月灼帝國幕後支柱，古雷法家族的下任族長繼承人，年僅２１歲的殞月早已跟隨自己的祖父參加過不少次的新秀會面，因此各大勢力的高層多少也知道一些他的事情。

　　「嘖嘖，三年不見，你還是這麼喜歡吐槽阿，你家那老不死的傢伙沒有教好你嗎？」一身黑袍的阿古斯特笑道，接著右手一伸，一幅魔法地圖隨即出現在他手中，接著他低聲呢喃幾句，地圖緩緩地飄浮道眾人中間的半空中，「根據我們收到的情報，這些事流雲騎士團在大陸上的一些據點。」

　　魔法地圖上出現了幾個紅色的小圓圈，東西南北各處都有，而位於西方的遺忘廢墟則是標記著一個大大的紅色叉叉，代表著流雲騎士團真正的大本營。

　　「遺忘廢墟阿……真是會挑地點。」身披白金色斗篷的銀狼人佳希爾飛快地打量了一遍魔法地圖說道，「遺忘廢墟魔獸橫行，越往裡面深入，魔獸的實力就越強大，怪不得始終沒有人可以攻打進去。」

　　「這也是為什麼我們會聚集在這的原因吧？主教大人？」身穿白袍的皇達斯帝國代表人緩緩地說道，「教廷希望我們各大勢力一起出兵攻打遺忘廢墟，一舉擊潰流雲騎士團。」

　　「沒錯，這是教皇陛下的請求。」白袍樞機主教點頭，接著開口：「亞美斯帝國已經答應協助出兵支援我們教廷，所以還請各位大人能夠一起協助。」

　　「協助你們是可以，不過我們得先談一下報酬呢。」一身銀袍的殞月邊說邊淡淡地看著白袍樞機主教，臉上掛著一抹略顯戲弄的微笑，「沒有任何報酬就讓我們派兵去送死，這樣說不過去吧？主教大人。」

　　儘管是各大勢力的代表人中最年輕的，但是做為下一任家族族長繼承人的殞月，已經從父親身上學到了不少東西，教廷在這次會議背後目的，他也猜的到十之八九。

　　光明教廷儘管表面上光明磊落，但是暗地裡也是幹了不少骯髒的事情，各大勢力自然知曉這點，尤其是與之對立千百年的暗黑魔法協會更是清楚。

　　「而我們暗黑魔法協會跟你教廷之間也有很多的舊帳要算呢。」一身黑袍的老狐獸人阿古斯特冷冷地說道，「你們的請求就恕我無法接受了。」

　　聽完阿古斯特的話，白袍樞機主教身旁的一位紅衣主教小聲地在樞機主教的耳邊說了幾句話，前者點點頭，接著開口：「擊潰流雲騎士團得到的所有戰利品以及礦產等資源，將會公平公正的分配到各位手上，這樣還有問題嗎？」

　　作為一名位高權重的白袍樞機主教，不僅地位遠超紅衣大主教，就連各種經歷也非常豐富，儘管暗黑魔法協會表明不出兵協助，並且暗示著將要撕破臉大打出手。

　　但是對早已經得到亞梅斯帝國以及皇達斯帝國協助的教廷來說，面對暗黑魔法協會的宣戰可是早有準備，他相信，憑著精銳的教廷大軍以及亞美斯帝國新開發出來的武器裝備，他有信心可以面對暗黑魔法協會，甚至獸人的三大帝國。

　　「看來導師似乎真的打算讓這場會議已失敗收場呢。」坐在暗黑魔法協會旗幟後方的銀虎獸人小聲地向站在他左手邊的紅髮女子說道。

　　「要我們跟光明教廷聯盟簡直是痴人說夢呢。」紅髮女子不屑地說道，一面打量著自己右手手指紅色的指甲，「比起這個，我更想早點見見騎士團的人呢。」

　　「阿古斯特大人，我們希望您可以重新考慮決定。」亞美斯帝國的白袍老者開口說道，「如同樞機主教大人說的，只要一舉擊潰流雲騎士團，各大勢力都能獲得一筆豐富的資源跟報酬。」

　　「很遺憾，我不會更改我的決定的。」阿古斯特依舊沉聲說道，一雙深邃的雙瞳不懷好意地看著白袍樞機主教，接著右手抬起將魔法地圖給收回來，「而且阿，我們暗黑魔法協會幾天前也收到一份有趣的密報呢……」

　　阿古斯特的這番話引起了在場各大勢力的注意，不過相反的，亞美斯帝國的代表人則是臉色陰沉，意味深長地看了白袍樞機主教一眼。

　　「阿古斯特大人，我實在不了解是什麼情報能讓你這麼賣關子？」白袍樞機主教毫不畏懼地回望著黑袍老狐人，而其他勢力的代表人似乎抱著看熱鬧的打算，同時間沉默起來，並望著黑袍老狐人以及白袍樞機主教。

　　不過正當阿古斯特打算繼續開口時，整座會議室卻如地震般地一樣晃動，各大勢力的兩名隨從幾乎都是同時間地從旗幟後方衝出來，保護各自的代表人。

　　「發生什麼事了？」站在白袍樞機主教右手邊的紅衣主教拿出通訊設備詢問防守的士兵。

　　「是敵、敵襲……流雲十字騎士團的人攻進來了，鎮守南邊入口的第四神聖騎兵團全軍覆沒，整個南邊都陷入一片火海中！」通訊設備中傳來一名騎士統領的驚恐的叫聲。

　　與此同時，奧古斯塔的最上方，兩個身穿黑色大衣的狼人一左一右地站在上方，冷冷地打量著下方的騷動，彷彿是兩名俯視眾生的神一樣。

　　「夜影，動手吧。」其中一名穿著黑色大衣，後方腰帶插著一把銀色刀鞘的黑狼人不快不慢地說道，「隔絕這整座城，找出樞機主教的所在處。」

　　另一名肩背黑色刀鞘的黑狼人雙手緩緩揚起，口中呢喃著玄奧的咒語，隨著他的詠倡，以他的站立點為中心，浮現出了一道複雜的黑色五芒星魔法陣，並開始緩緩旋轉起來，每旋轉一圈就浮現出一個符文。

　　「去吧，AKUMA……」肩背黑色刀鞘的夜影說道，而他的四周隨即出現一隻隻由黑色氣息凝結而成的小型黑色蝴蝶，朝四周飛散而去，「很快就能找到了，蒼哥。」

　　「蒼煌！」正當夜影打算在多招出幾隻蝴蝶時，白牙和拉費爾已經來到兩人後方，後者正緊盯著蒼煌，「你果然來襲擊了聯合會議。」

　　「真是孽緣阿……」蒼煌轉過身來望著白牙，接著望向了拉費爾，「光之王也來了嗎？」

　　看到蒼煌望著自己，拉費爾隨及警戒起來，作為一名隊長，他可以清楚從蒼煌身上感受到相當強烈的敵意以及那恐怖的能量波動。

　　「蒼哥，找到了，跟著這小傢伙去吧。」一旁的夜影邊說邊指揮一隻黑色蝴蝶帶領蒼前往白袍樞機主教的所在處。

　　有了黑色蝴蝶的引領，蒼煌二話不說躍下高塔，似乎打算開門見山地從塔的一樓入口殺進去，身後的白牙打算追上去時，卻被夜影擋住去路。

　　「我不會讓你去阻止蒼哥的，霜之王哥哥。」夜影那雙紅色的瞳孔緊盯著白牙，四周的黑色蝴蝶在他身旁飛舞著，「留下來陪我吧。」

　　看著阻擋在前的闇之王夜影，白牙將手伸向腰間想拔出武器，卻被拉費爾伸手至止。

　　「你去追你的學生吧，這小子我來對付。」拉費爾邊說邊舉起手中的長劍，接著對著夜影開口，「這樣就是公平的一對一了。」

　　「那就麻煩你了。」白牙對著拉費爾點頭後，隨即躍下高塔，追在蒼煌的身後。

　　在黑色蝴蝶的帶領下，蒼煌飛快地穿梭在塔裡頭，一路上凡是阻擋他的教廷人馬都慘死他的手上，別說一般的教廷騎士和魔法師，就連聖階實力的統領再她面前也不堪一擊。

　　「蒼煌，等一等，別再加深罪行了！」身穿白色大衣的白牙給自己加持訓結術，全力狂奔之下，總算是追上了蒼煌。

　　面對白牙的喊叫，蒼煌不聞不問，手中鋒利的太刀一揮，整條通道和天花板隨之崩塌，硬生生地阻擋了白牙的去路。

　　「可惡！」眼看前方的通道崩塌，白牙無奈之下只好選擇其他的路，因為他知道蒼煌的目的地，那就是位於奧古斯塔第六樓層的會議室。

　　※

　　會議室內，各大勢力的代表人還待在座位上，一副事不關己的模樣，唯有紅衣主教不停接獲各級統領的回報。

　　「樞機主教大人，敵人是四名騎士團的騎士，而且都是擁有王的稱號的人。」紅衣主教驚慌地說道，「而其中最為強大的牙之王已經快要抵達這邊了。」

　　「唉呀唉呀，真是熱鬧的會議呢。」一身銀袍的殞月雙手抱胸，往後仰躺在舒適的沙發椅上，「主教大人，你們要怎麼應對呢？」

　　「這方面請你們不用擔心，在通往這的第五層空曠平台都有我們皇達斯帝國的精銳科技部隊以及教廷的聖光騎士團以及亞美斯帝國的改造人部隊，牙之王是不可能突破他們的防守的。」代表皇達斯帝國的中年男子自信滿滿地說道。

　　「這樣阿，那麼我就等著看了，你們人類所謂的精銳……」殞月一派輕鬆地笑道，讓亞美斯帝國的白袍老者狠狠地瞪了他一眼。

　　※

　　另一方面，抵達第五層樓平台的蒼煌面對著是二十多名身披白色光學戰鬥盔甲的改造人，每人手中的兵器也各不相同，有人握著一把巨大的戰斧、有人則是拿著長槍、而有的人則是拿著由礦石當做能源催動的雷射鎗，另外還有一隊聖光騎士團以及十多名握著魔法杖的教廷法師，死死擋住了蒼煌的去路。

　　「看來得解決你們才能過去了。」蒼煌邊說邊舉起手中的太刀，全身上下都籠罩著一層肉眼難以看見的藍色光芒內，一抹寒光在他那雙血紅色的雙瞳中一閃而過。



待續。

----------


## Holpless

哦哦！ 白牙跟蒼煌的第二回  :Very Happy:  
期待期待
>W<

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 哦哦！ 白牙跟蒼煌的第二回  
> 期待期待
> >W<


那就請期待啦XD

好久不見了呢

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

二十曲：全面衝突，騎士團VS各大勢力


　　在光明教廷的邀請下，各大勢力都派出代表人到舉行聯合會議的地點──奧古斯塔進行會議，商討對付世界公敵組織流雲騎士團的戰略。

　　不過正當會議開始不久，實力強大的牙之王蒼煌隨即親率三名同樣擁有王之稱號的人攻入其中。

　　「結陣！快！拿下入侵者！」

　　「魔法師快上魔法塔！動作快！」

　　奧古斯塔城內的各級是士兵統領紛紛大聲下令，其中也包括了光明教廷請來的傭兵團以及聯邦情報組織派來支援的白牙以及拉費爾小隊。

　　在奧古斯塔塔頂，光之王拉費爾正與闇之王夜影戰鬥，周圍充斥著濃厚的光系與暗系魔法元素。

　　而現階段的戰況，似乎是對拉費爾稍微不利，只見闇之王夜影身邊圍繞著眾多黑色的蝴蝶，連肩背的長劍都還沒拔出。

　　至於光之王拉費爾，身上的制服已經殘破不堪，渾身血跡，不過萬幸的是，都只是一些簡單的皮肉傷。

　　「這樣隻身對付我不太好吧。」夜影笑笑地望著前方的拉費爾，「和我比起來，蒼哥的實力其實比我還要強呢。」

　　「這就不用你操心了，因為白牙的實力也不弱。」拉費爾冷笑一聲，舉起手中的長劍，「我們繼續吧，小鬼。」

　　看看豪不畏懼的拉費爾，夜影的嘴角泛起一抹冷笑，身旁的黑色蝴蝶全都朝著拉費爾呼嘯而去。

　　至於陷入一片火海的南邊城牆，一身黑衣的炎之王正在單挑實力強大的十級傭兵團─「神的右手」。

　　「作為傭兵團團長，竟然就這樣龜縮在後方觀戰阿……」炎之王熾夜邊說邊望向站在眾多重甲傭兵後方一名中年壯漢。

　　「哼，就算不用我們團長動手，以我們這些人對付你這種貨色綽綽有餘了。」領頭一名握著長劍的刀疤臉傭兵說道，接著暴喝一聲帶著一群士兵蜂擁而上，打算快速解決炎之王。

　　「看來我被人小看了。」熾夜邊說邊將左手上把玩的太陽眼鏡戴上，右手握拳並出現一團赤紅色的火燄，左腳一蹬，閃電般地撲了出去。

　　南邊城牆上的戰鬥，就在一聲巨大的爆炸聲以及出現一道沖天的火柱下展開了序幕──

　　另一方面，白牙小隊所負責的東邊城牆，月空的親生哥哥同時也是身為騎士團四王之一的雷之王銀月正站在半空中，居高臨下地望著月空一行人以及其他的教廷士兵。

　　「哥哥！請你住手，別在幫助騎士團了！」作為水之王的月空大聲喊道，而在他身旁的卡爾跟翼紛紛拔出各自的武器，謹慎提防對方的突襲。

　　「我說過了，騎士團的道路和我選擇的道路一致。」雷之王銀月一面緩緩說道，一面抬起右手，手腕上的雷之王鏈散發出耀眼的銀色光芒，「唯有毀滅才會有新生。」

　　看看冷漠的銀月，再看看自己週遭的夥伴，月空咬咬牙，雙手一揚，一道道犀利的水之箭矢朝著銀月呼嘯而去。

　　因為他知道以現在這種情況，要讓銀月脫離騎士團的方法，只剩下唯一一個，那便是直接打倒他！

　　※

　　另一方面，奧古斯塔內部的第五層樓，一身黑衣的牙之王蒼煌正與眾多亞美司帝國、皇達斯帝國的改造士兵以及教廷的人馬對峙著。

　　「想不到流雲騎士團的團長是一個小鬼阿。」一名手持巨斧的光頭改造士兵輕屑地說道，往旁邊吐了口口水，「所以我才說獸人根本都是一群廢物阿。」

　　「別大意了，這小鬼可是牙之王阿。」站在大軍後方的一名統領模樣的黑髮中年出聲喝道，接著望向蒼煌，「狼人，如果你不想死的話，還是自己投降吧。」

　　看看站在原地一動不動的蒼煌，幾名人類還以為他已經嚇到不敢動彈，紛紛浮現出不屑的嘲弄笑容。

　　「這小鬼該不會是嚇傻了吧？」另一名拿著雷射鎗的改造人嘲諷道，「小鬼畢竟還是小鬼。」

　　這改造人的話一出立即引起再場其他的人一陣笑聲，面對這群士兵的冷潮熱諷，一身黑衣的蒼煌依舊沒有任何動作，只是淡淡一笑。

　　「我實在沒有想到你們會自以為憑這些人馬就擋的住我……甚至將我斬殺在此……」一直沉默的蒼煌終於緩緩開口，並緩緩舉起手中的太刀，「也罷，那就看看你們身上的光學戰鬥盔甲能不能擋住我的刀了。」

　　「小鬼！不要得意忘形了！」手持巨斧的改造人邊吼邊率先撲了上來，鋒利沉重的巨斧猛力一揮，還沒近身就發出一道道犀利的風刃，將地板上割出一道道深深的痕跡，「不要太小看我們人類的科技了！」

　　「冥幻‧無冥空波。」一道道詭異的波紋出現在蒼煌面前，眨眼就化解掉了風刃，不過與此同時，巨斧大漢也來到蒼煌的面前，雙手持斧猛力揮下。

　　噹……

　　一陣金屬碰撞金屬的刺耳聲音想起，改造人手中的巨斧硬生生地停在了距離蒼煌腦門前十公分處，被一道灰色的魔法護罩給擋了下來。

　　「不只是身上的盔甲有鑲嵌屬性晶石，連武器也有嗎？」蒼煌冷笑道，不等對方反應，右手鋒利的太刀一揮，切菜般將對身上的光學戰鬥盔甲一分為二，接著抬起右腳猛力一踢，將對方踢了回去。

　　「全部一起上！」站在最後的黑髮男子大聲下令著，其餘的改造士兵紛紛衝向了蒼煌，手持雷射槍的士兵以及教廷的魔法師則是提供火力支援以及各種輔助魔法。

　　不過無論是手持各式武器的改造士兵還是身披白銀重甲的教廷騎士，誰都沒有發現蒼煌臉上似有似無的冷笑以及他腳下慢慢形成的藍白色魔法陣，而他手上的太刀也纏繞著一道道藍光。

　　看看朝自己飛撲而來的士兵，蒼煌右腳往前一踏，右手上的太刀緩緩地一劃，下一秒，已經出現在眾多士兵身後，改造人統領面前。

　　「冥幻奧義‧殺月擊。」

　　幾乎是同一時間，除了統領之外，其他人的腳下都出現一道小型的藍白色魔法陣，接著一道白色光芒沖天而起，改造士兵引以為傲的光學戰鬥盔甲在這強勁的魔法攻擊面前簡直就跟紙糊的一樣，眨眼就分崩離析。

　　沒有了光學戰鬥盔甲的保護人，儘管肉體經過強化，仍舊抵擋不住殺月擊的可怕威力。

　　殺月擊──將眾多魔法元素極度濃縮成一道道魔法陣，從對手腳下直接釋放強勁光束攻擊的強大招式。

　　「現在只剩下你了。」蒼煌冷冷地望著前方一派輕鬆的改造人統領，「單純的強化肉體跟依賴光學戰鬥盔甲，是打不倒我們騎士團的。」

　　「話不要說的太早了，小鬼。」改造人統領冷冷地說道，一股不亞於領域強者的能量波動散發出去，「就算是改造士兵也是有階級之分的。」

　　※

　　而位於六樓的會議室內，聽著塔外以及樓下傳來的騷動，各大勢力的代表人似乎都是事不關己的樣子，唯有亞美斯帝國、皇達斯帝國、以及教廷一方著急得如熱鍋上的螞蟻，一旁的紅衣大主教不斷看著接收回報狀況的魔法水晶球，並將情勢報告出來。

　　「剛剛那能量波動真是強大阿，看來至少也有領域巔峰的實力呢。」代表古雷法家族的棕狼人殞月一派輕鬆地開口，「阿古斯特大人，你手上的情報究竟有多麼有趣呢？」

　　「呵呵，這就要問問看樞機主教大人了。」年邁但不失威嚴的暗黑魔法協會長老阿古斯特笑道，接著望向代表日耀帝國的獅獸人，「我說我們該不該稍微離席一下，幫忙一下抵禦入侵者呢？」

　　「阿古斯特，你這老傢伙該不會想要出手吧。」身穿金色長袍的凱爾特長老邊說邊揚起他雪白的眉毛。

　　作為日耀帝國九大長老之一，作為常年和暗黑魔法協會打交道的長老，他比誰都清楚阿古斯特這老狐狸的性格，儘管表面上是想幫忙光明教廷，但他暗地裡卻是打算藉此機會趁機打擊教廷的氣勢。

　　「現在的情況就是對所謂的改造部隊和教廷不利阿，真是的，連提供一個安全的開會環境都做不到。」殞月邊說邊不懷好意地看看亞美斯帝國以及皇達斯帝國的代表，後者也隨即回瞪他。

　　「這些事情不用你們擔心，我們一定會清除所有入侵者的。」白袍樞機主教臉色陰沉，冷冷地說道，「而且各位也看到了，騎士團實力強大，我們如果結成聯盟，是打不倒他們的。」

　　「沒錯，要打倒流雲騎士團只有我們各大勢力聯手才有可能攻進遺忘廢墟，直搗黃龍一舉殲滅他們！」皇達斯帝國的老者出聲附和。

　　轟……

　　老者的語音未落，會議室的大門就轟的一聲被炸著開來，接著一名壯漢從門外被扔了進來，皇達斯帝國的白袍老者立即臉色一變，吩咐身旁的親衛趕緊上前查看那人。

　　「這是負責把守第五層的統領！」上前察看的親衛臉色驚恐地喊道，下一秒，黑色的刀身就從他的胸膛中穿了出來，不到幾秒鐘時間，可憐的親衛就成了一具屍體，接著又被拋到一旁。

　　強大的能量波動充斥整個會議室內，天花板上的水晶吊燈不停搖晃，接著蒼煌的身影緩緩地踏進了會議室，一股陰冷的氣息陡然間散發出去。

　　面對實力強大，來勢滔滔的牙之王，以白袍樞機主教為首的人類以及凱爾特長老身旁的護衛都紛紛抽出武器，嚴神戒備，相反的，殞月和阿古斯特等人則是抱著看好戲的模樣。

　　「別礙事……」蒼煌身形一晃，眨眼就來到右手邊的紅衣主教面前，一刀斬下了對方的頭顱，正當他打算故技重施，解決另一名紅衣主教以及白袍樞機主教時，一道銀光卻朝他呼嘯而來。

　　鏗鏘……

　　一陣金屬碰撞的聲音響起，一身白袍的年邁青狼人握著一把古樸的長劍擋下了蒼煌的黑色太刀。

　　「在下為古雷法家族的守護武士艾爾梅斯，還望與你切磋幾招。」年邁狼人雙眼閃過一抹寒光，手腕一轉盪開了蒼煌的太刀，接著左腳抬起將後者給踢飛了數公尺。

　　作為殞月的守護武士，作為古雷法家族的成員，艾爾梅斯‧古雷法的實力無庸置疑，儘管月灼帝國和騎士團並沒有任何衝突，不過為了星羅大陸的和平，作為獸人三大古老家族，他有義務剷除騎士團。

　　「我的守護五式都出手了，你們還好意思繼續觀戰嗎？」殞月笑呵呵地看著在場的其餘勢力代表人。

　　「長老，我們能出手嗎？」站在阿古斯特身後的銀虎獸人問道。

　　「小心別丟了小命阿。」阿古斯特叮嚀道，接著對著紅髮女子說道，「戰且先看好教廷以及亞美斯帝國的人。」

　　紅髮女子立即點點頭，躍上了會議桌上，渾身籠罩在一團黑氣內。

　　「有這身實力，為何要與星羅大陸為敵呢？」艾爾梅斯一面進攻一面問著身穿黑色大衣的牙之王蒼煌。

　　「我的目標只有教廷跟亞美斯帝國，與你們無關。」蒼煌冷淡地回道，虛招一晃，再次攻向了教廷的人馬。

　　「冰霜斬！」一聲暴喝突然傳來，一道犀利的寒冰劍氣阻擋了蒼煌的去路，關鍵時刻，霜之王白牙也拍馬趕到，手中的雙劍都已經灌注好鬥氣。

　　「連霜之王都趕來了呢。」代表星藍帝國的佳希爾望著白牙的身影說道，接著望向身旁的兩名金色斗篷武士，「你們別插手，看好教廷的人馬。」

　　兩名金色斗篷武士紛紛領命，一左一右地站在佳希爾面前，嚴陣以待，儘管牙之王的目標只有光明教廷，但是小心駛得萬年船。

　　「樞機主教大人，既然我們都幫你阻擋騎士團了，你之後得拿出點誠意來。」殞月邊說邊站了起來，緩緩地走向了門口，「三叔，夜月就麻煩你了。」

　　「我知道了。」艾爾梅斯邊說邊收起了長劍，退回了會議室內，與此同時，羅斯家族的凱爾特長老也來到會議室外。

　　很快的，蒼煌就陷入三對一的不利局面，不過在他臉上仍然看不出任何驚慌的表情，依舊是一貫的冷漠。

　　「蒼煌，住手吧，你不可能同時面對我們這麼多人的。」白牙依舊苦口婆心地勸著自己的學生，儘管他知道機會微乎其微，但只要還有一絲希望，他就不打算放棄。

　　「雖然我是不打算幫忙光明教廷跟人類兩大帝國，不過你們騎士團剛剛可是殲滅了一個和我們月灼帝國有點關係的傭兵團呢。」殞月淡淡地說道，接著一股不亞於蒼煌的能量波動瞬間散發出來，「所以我可沒辦法置之不理了。」

　　面對殞月為首的三人，蒼煌淡淡一笑，舉起手中的太刀，一股比剛才更為強大的能量波動散發出來，「既然你們執意阻饒我，那便來吧。」


待續。

----------


## 玄音曈狼

蝴蝶翩翩真好用...(豎指) 根本就是外掛 (指)

所以其實大家都在開外掛 (正色)(遭踹)

這次畫面切割的有些急促，不過也能點出那時場面的重點，蒼哥要不要試試看把畫面軸拉
長看看●W●?  這樣更津津有味=W=b 不過這樣已經很不錯了！ 那只是一點小小得提議啦
=W=~

看來蒼哥快要完成這故事了呢，現在劇情好緊湊 我的爆米花的花費已經把我的錢包給
OVER掉了QAQ！

甘願啦！ 快讓我為了去買爆米花破費吧！

P.S 雖說劇情緊湊但是也不要忘了別讓文字硬掉喔！

----------


## 茶川翼

呼呼...... 想繼續看下去耶！

都在戰鬥高潮的時候待續，果然是有打架的畫面我容易衝過頭，哈哈！

灰風被神隱好久了，我開始想念他了，何時才會回來呢？

希望戰鬥拉長一點啦^^

感覺上19和20曲加起來差不多有9000字左右。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO翼

戰鬥快進入最後階段了

另外灰風嗎...近期內會登場

TO瞳

蝴蝶翩翩XD

這可是凶惡的蝴蝶喔~稀有種(被打

距離故事完成還有很長的路呢

只能說快完成"星羅大陸"篇了

請期待啦。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

二十一曲：霸王降臨，混亂的局勢


　　「我說主教大人，如果我們幫你擊退騎士團，你們教廷可不要別給我食言阿……」月灼帝國的代表人殞月轉頭對著依舊站在會議室內的白袍樞機主教說道，接著轉身望向白牙，「霜之王白牙，真是久仰大名了。」

　　「現在的情況還是先別說那些客套話吧。」白牙看了一眼殞月，接著又看向牙之王蒼煌，右手上的長劍散發出一絲絲寒氣。

　　站在白牙右手邊的凱爾特長老也已經在掌心中凝聚出一團火球，散發出磅礡的魔力波動。

　　至於與他們三人對峙的蒼煌則是將左手輕輕撫過黑色的刀身，所過之處都纏繞著赤紅色的火燄。

　　不等蒼煌的動作結束，白牙已經呼的一聲撲了出去，右手上鋒利的長劍直指對方的心臟。

　　鏗鏘！

　　刀劍碰撞的聲音響起，白牙的長劍和蒼煌的太刀緊緊碰撞，爆出不少火花以及冰屑，雙方僵持不下。

　　「真是性急呢，白牙老師。」蒼煌等等地說道，右手奮力一揮，盪開了白牙的長劍，不過還沒等他發動攻勢，殞月和凱爾特長老一左一右拍馬殺到。

　　「炎龍！」

　　「爆裂火燄！」

　　在強大的魔法轟擊下，一旁的牆壁抵擋不住可怕的威力，轟的一聲被炸出了一個大洞，並揚起不少灰塵，接著蒼煌的從煙霧中出現，一個俐落的空中翻身，落在了下方的屋頂上，但還沒等他站穩腳步，三條巨大的火龍朝他俯衝過來。

　　「冥幻‧無冥空波。」一道波紋將三條火龍給完全吞噬，緊接著太刀一橫，擋住了白牙的突襲，除此之外，殞月以及凱爾特長老也都隨後殺到，一輪接一輪的用魔法進行轟擊，幾次攻擊後，主塔旁邊的建築物已經成為廢墟。

　　儘管自身實力強大，但是面對三人的夾攻，牙之王蒼煌還是顯得有點棘手，拿著雙劍的霜之王白牙負責進戰，殞月和凱爾特長老則是進行遠距離火力支援以及各種輔助魔法，無論是可以反彈傷害的荊棘光環，還是風系魔法的迅捷術，都能給白牙帶來不少的助益。

　　「冥幻‧邪自滅斗。」抓準時機後，蒼煌左手揚起放出一道黑色的光波，打算先解決凱爾特長老，不過殞月卻馬上趕到，雙手一攤，一道紅色的魔法護罩就擋住了蒼煌的攻擊。

　　「斷冰斬！」白牙手中的雙劍一揮，地板上出現一道冰凍的痕跡，飛速去往蒼煌蔓延而去，似乎打算封鎖他的行動。

　　察覺到白牙的意圖後，蒼煌往上一躍，打算脫離霜之王的攻擊範圍時，凱爾特長老已經吟唱完一個火系的高階禁咒魔法，一片片炙熱的火焰從天而降，將牙之王給團團圍住。

　　「殞月，就是現在！」眼看自己的烈火焚城魔法困住牙之王後，凱爾特長老趕緊要棕狼人出手。

　　「雷霆回天！」殞月雙手一揚，引來一道道水桶般粗細的紫色閃電，不停的轟擊被火燄圍住的範圍，似乎打算一舉擊殺牙之王。

　　「解決掉他了嗎？」白牙來到殞月的身旁問道。

　　「還沒……」殞月臉色一沉，而在此時，困住蒼煌的火燄被一道狂風給吹散開來，渾身籠罩在一團紅光內的牙之王豎立在那，一陣陣磅礡的能量波動不停散發出來，身上的黑色大衣無風自動，獵獵作響。

　　「那是劍聖的太虛龍壁。」經驗豐富的凱爾特長老立即看出蒼煌身上的那層紅光，那是只有修練到劍聖境界的武士才能學會的招式。

　　「雷電之刃……」蒼煌的左手撫過刀身，原先的赤紅色火燄化為了紫色的閃電，吱吱作響，接著他將太刀高高舉起，一道閃電從天而降，劈在了太刀上。

　　「塵幻‧雷爆星歸。」

　　蒼煌將太刀猛力插入地板，一道道閃電沿著地面朝四面八方散發出去，接著化為一顆顆小型的紫色雷電球，在朝上方爆發閃電攻擊，逼得白牙三人只好不停閃躲以及防禦。

　　「這小子果然不簡單。」殞月一邊閃躲著閃電一邊稱讚道，不過隨著他飛快地呢喃幾句，眾多閃電忽然變了向，轉而朝他們原本的主人蒼煌呼嘯而去。

　　「魔法攻擊對我是沒用的。」蒼煌冷淡地說道，一圈圈波紋出現在他的面前，打算將所有閃電給吸收掉。

　　「施展無冥空波的同時，你不能施展鏡幻對吧？」白牙早已來到蒼煌的身後，手中鋒利的長劍朝著對方砍去，正當他以為即將得手時，後者卻伸出左手食指往他一指，一道道細小的藍色光束凝聚成一顆藍色光球。
　　「王之閃。」
　　唰……
　　一道強勁的藍色光束從蒼煌的手指釋放而出，不過卻被白牙的疾風步給閃了過去，但是強大的威力仍然轟掉了白牙後方的一座魔法塔，幾名倒楣的教廷法師眨眼就被轟成焦屍。
　　「你們就只有這樣嗎？」蒼煌冷冷地看著眼前的三位敵人，眼中充滿的不屑和殺意，「看來我得要結束這場戰鬥了。」

　　「話別說得太早了，牙之王。」代表星藍帝國的佳希爾不知道何時也加入了戰局，手中握著鋒利的星空長劍，「就讓你見識見識我們巴里摩爾家族相傳下來的劍術吧。」

　　「長老，連巴里摩爾家族都參戰了，我們要不要也去幫忙阿？」暗黑魔法協會的紅髮女子站在牆壁上的破洞觀望著下方的戰鬥。

　　「小心可別被捲進他們的戰鬥之中，會喪命的。」黑袍老狐人阿古斯特輕輕地嘆了口氣，也沒有拒絕，只是依舊盯著教廷的白袍樞機主教，而紅髮女子則是躍出了破洞，來到一處視野良好的塔台準備觀戰。

　　「主教大人，負責南邊防禦工作的統領要求我們增派人手。」紅衣主教看著懷中水晶傳來的魔法傳信，對著白袍樞機主教說道，「炎之王的實力已經遠遠超過我們的意料之外。」

　　「拿我的手令去向最近的教廷分布調動部隊前來支援，必要的話，最好也請他們派支天使戰隊過來。」白袍樞機主教邊說邊將一塊白色令牌交給紅衣主教，不過此舉動當然被暗黑魔法協會長老看在眼裡，後者一聲冷笑後，依舊打算靜觀其變，絲毫不慌張地坐在位置上。

　　教廷的天使戰隊實力強大，儘管只是以投影分身的方式降臨在星羅大陸，不過光是兩翼天使就有初級聖階強者的實力，而四翼天使則有領域強者的實力，至於六翼天使更是有領域巔峰的實力。

　　不過儘管光明教廷擁有從生命主位面降臨的天使軍團，但是暗黑魔法協會也有從死亡主位面降臨的暗影騎士團，而這也是暗黑魔法協會能跟光明教廷抗衡數千年的根本。

　　「三叔，殞月哥哥沒問題吧？」名叫夜月的貓獸人問著在自己身旁替自己護法的年邁青狼人。

　　「當然沒問題囉，殞月可是星羅大陸上的最年輕的領域強者之一。」青狼人慈祥地笑笑。

　　而在此時，城內各處的戰鬥也都越來慘烈，在塔頂隻身單挑闇之王的拉費爾此時將長劍插在地上，撐著自己的身體，大口大口的喘氣，全身上下血跡斑斑，而闇之王夜影則是和他相反，右手握著鋒利的太刀，渾身籠罩在一團黑氣內，腳踏虛空，冷漠地看著對方。

　　「如果你只有這點實力的話，別說蒼哥了，連我都打不贏呢。」夜影邊說邊高高舉起手中的長刀，猛力揮下，一道黑色的強大氣勁轟向了拉費爾。

　　「光之壁！」拉費爾揚手招出一道金光閃閃的牆壁檔下了闇之王的攻擊，不過對方卻趁機來到他了後方，左手食指抵住他的背部。

　　「王之閃。」

　　一道黑光吞噬了拉費爾，也幾乎轟毀了整個塔的屋頂，強大的能量波動吸引了遠處的白牙一行以及月空等人。

　　「你一定要沒事阿，拉費爾。」白牙轉頭望著冒著濃煙的塔頂，不過這短暫的分神，蒼煌早已殺到他的面前，幸運的是，手持星空長劍的佳希爾逼退了牙之王。

　　「別恍神了，這傢伙的實力可不是開玩笑的。」佳希爾對著白牙說道，全身上下籠罩在紅色的強大鬥氣內。

　　「真是不好意思。」白牙點頭說道，接著右腳一蹬，和佳希爾一左一又同時蒼煌撲了過去，身後，殞月和凱爾特長老也紛紛出手，牙之王蒼煌陷入了四對一的局面，不過卻看不出他有任何驚慌的神情。

　　「裂炎之刃……」蒼煌再度地用左手撫過黑色的刀身，不過這次不同的是，原本纏繞的閃電並沒有退去，反而和赤紅色的火燄一同纏繞在黑刀上。

　　「讓你們見識見識吧，真正的魔劍士。」蒼煌手中的黑刀上下飛舞，僅僅幾個過招就逼退了白牙以及佳希爾，而隨後的魔法攻擊也被他的冥幻給徹底化解，一時之間，白牙等人還是沒辦法佔到上風。

　　雖然他們四人的實力強大，但是面對號稱真正的魔劍士，實力深不可測的牙之王面前，他們始終無法給予對方有效的打擊，反而蒼煌在四人的聯合攻擊下還能遊刃有餘地應戰。

　　而這大混戰的餘波也已經將周圍的建築物都摧毀殆盡，無論是殞月的禁咒還是佳希爾跟白牙的劍氣全都威力強大，城內不少倒楣的士兵也被捲進戰鬥內，還沒等他們搞清楚狀況就失去了生命。

　　「唉呀呀，這要是被光明教廷的人看到，他們肯定不會善罷甘休的……」自身發出的火系魔法被牙之王擋開，造成不遠處幾名教廷魔法師被燒成灰燼的殞月搔搔頭說道。

　　「先別管他們了，眼前這牙之王才是最大問題。」凱爾特長老邊說邊揚手發出一條火龍指揮牠攻向蒼煌。

　　「還是學不乖嗎……」蒼煌左手一抬，巨大的火紅瞬間化為點點火花飄散於天地之間，「放棄吧，在我的六幻面前，你們是絲毫沒有勝算的。」

　　「那可不一定喔……」佳希爾用左手指指蒼煌的後方，只見不知道何時四周的牆壁上都被貼上了一張張的符文，「你被逼入了我們所設下的陷阱裡了，牙之王。」

　　佳希爾說話的同時，站在後方的殞月啪的一聲打個響指，所有符文幾乎同時發動，冰椎、火球、閃電、風刃等等屬性的魔法轟向了位於中央的蒼煌。

　　轟……

　　一陣震天的爆炸聲響起，各種魔法混雜在一起，引發了猛烈的爆炸，揚起了不少灰塵，就連白牙一行人也差點被爆風的給震飛出去，原本堅固的東邊建築物幾乎完全被炸毀，現場一片狼籍。

　　而這個猛烈的爆炸也吸引城內其他強者的注意，在南邊城牆上激戰中的炎之王以及和月空等戰鬥的雷之王、塔頂上的闇之王同一時間都望向了爆炸處。

　　「真是越來越有趣了……」炎之王熾夜隨意地說道，接著望向眼前身披光學戰鬥盔甲的改造士兵，頓時間，全身上下爆發出強勁的烈燄，「不好意思，我得趕快把你們收拾掉了。」

　　至於和月空戰鬥的雷之王則是一貫地沉默冷靜，渾身上下電蛇纏繞，隻身單挑月空、翼、卡爾三人，以及拉費爾小隊的成員。

　　「這就是當初院長說的……星羅大陸最有修練雷電法則天份的銀月‧萊斯林克的真正實力？」手持長槍的卡爾臉色凝重地望著凌空而立的雷之王，「好強……」

　　而在奧古斯塔左邊的屋頂上──

　　「混帳……要是沒這招的話，我早就被幹掉了吧……」身上白色制服殘破不堪的拉費爾從一片廢墟中站起身來，咬牙看著一身黑衣的闇之王，「看來我真的太小看這小鬼了。」

　　「既然你還能動的話，我們就繼續吧。」一身的黑衣闇之王身形一晃，來到拉費爾面前，手中的太刀黑光流動，「這一次我一定會擊垮你的。」

　　「別太囂張啦，小鬼。」拉費爾咬牙說道，不過臉上卻是略帶著苦笑的神情，接著將鬥氣重新灌助在手中的長劍上，發出嗡嗡般的輕鳴聲。

　　※

　　白牙一行透過默契以及戰術，成功地將牙之王逼到了殞月事先佈好的陷阱中，並將魔法符文通通激發，連鎖引發了威力巨大的爆炸，揚起的沙塵良久都沒有散去，而他們四人也都圍觀在一旁，靜待結果。

　　「幹掉他了嗎？」佳希爾看著滿天的灰塵問道，手中鋒利的星空長劍依舊閃耀著耀眼的紅光。

　　「看來……還是沒能打倒他呢……」透過探測魔法了解煙霧中的狀況後，凱爾特長老苦澀地說道，左手一揚，再次凝聚了一道火系魔法，「不要鬆懈了！那傢伙要出來了。」

　　凱爾特長老的語音未落，滿天的灰塵就被一道沖天的黑色光束擊散，四周的空氣一陣扭曲變形，一股比先前更為強大的能量波動散發出來，等待黑光散去之時，一身黑衣的蒼煌仍然絲毫未損，不過不同的是，他的身邊出現了一名披著黑色斗篷，腰繫長劍的灰狼人。

　　「好久不見了，白牙老師。」突然出現在戰鬥之中的灰狼人邊說邊用手掀去兜帽，一金一藍的瞳孔望向了白牙。

　　「你是……灰風？」白牙驚訝地瞪大雙眼，不敢相信地看著站在蒼煌身旁的年輕狼人。


待續。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

二十二曲：正式宣戰


　　看著突然出現的灰風，白牙驚訝地愣在了原地，灌注在手中長劍的鬥氣也煙消雲散，只是一直望著自己的學生。

　　他實在也沒想到，消失已久的灰風竟然會在這時候突然出現，而且立場竟然偏向於世界公敵組織流雲騎士團！

　　而令他最在意的是，灰風體內的能量波動竟然變得隱晦且強大，至少有著領域巔峰的實力。

　　「灰風你……加入騎士團了？」白牙想了一會後，還是開口問道，儘管害怕對方的答案，不過身為隊長以及老師讓他不得不開口確認對方的立場。

　　「不，我擁有自己的一派勢力，不過我的目的跟騎士團一樣……」灰風豪不避諱地直接回答道，「我要……摧毀光明教廷。」

　　灰風的話一出口，立刻讓在場的白牙等人陷入一片沉默，以現階段來說，單單一個流雲騎士團已經夠讓他們頭大了，萬一灰風這支異軍突起的勢力跟騎士團聯盟，那對整個星羅大陸真的是一場災難。

　　儘管各大勢力實力強大，但是面對實力未知的灰風一方，以及擁有大陸上眾多S級重犯的騎士團，他們即使戰勝了，恐怕也得付出慘痛的代價，更何況，線在接近每四千年一次的空間裂縫動盪期間，還得堤防異位面的強者通過空間裂縫來到星羅大陸上搞破壞。

　　萬一真的發生這種事情，到時候元氣大傷的各大勢力要拿什麼來對付異位面強者？

　　「灰風，你是認真的嗎？」儘管已經聽到灰風的回答，不過白牙仍然不願就這麼相信對方，畢竟他可是自己帶過的學生以及隊員。

　　而在此時，不遠處的教廷傳送魔法陣發出一道耀眼的銀光，一隊隊身披白銀色戰甲手持各式武器的天使源源不斷地冒出來，看來稍早之前紅衣主教請求增援的魔法傳信已經傳達了出去。

　　「我想這就讓你的親眼見證吧……」看了看不停冒出的天使戰隊，灰風略顯天真地笑道，將身上的斗蓬給脫掉，露出無袖輕便的藍黑色戰衣以及黑色的長褲，腰上圍著兩條腰帶，雙腳腳踝處也帶著銀色的金屬腳環，手腕上的風之王鏈更是隱隱約約散發出紫黑色的光芒。

　　「只要毀滅光明教廷，蒼煌就能回到我們身邊了……」灰風邊說邊踏著虛空慢慢走向天使軍團，至於蒼煌則是身形一晃，來到了天使軍團右邊的一棟高塔上，手中鋒利的太刀一劃，幾名倒楣的教廷騎士便身首分離。

　　「灰風，等等！」白牙想衝上前阻止灰風，不過一陣強大的風壓卻以風之王為中心向四周散發出去，讓白牙難以接近。

　　「我離開的這段時間，我領悟到了一件事情……」灰風邊說邊緩緩地走向遠處的天使軍團，「沒有足夠力量的話，什麼事情也做不成……」

　　在灰風走動的同時，整座城內的空氣似乎像是與他起了共鳴一般，開始狂亂地流動起來，颳起一陣陣讓人站不穩的風。

　　「沒有力量，就不能殲滅敵人……」灰風每走一步，週遭的風就越加狂亂，而遠處的天使軍團以及教廷騎士似乎也察覺到灰風的存在，開始結起嚴密的防守陣型。

　　「沒有力量，就不能保護任何人事物……」此時灰風距離天使軍團已經剩下不到五十公尺的距離，而風也越來越強大，讓人眼睛很難睜開。

　　「沒有力量，就不能帶來和平。」灰風在距離天使大概三十公尺地方停下了腳步，並緩緩地閉上了雙眼，雙手向前方微抬，手腕上的風之王鏈也在此時浮現出出詭異的紫黑色光圈並開始緩緩旋轉，「讓你們見識一下吧……何謂真正的力量！」

　　灰風的雙眼緩緩睜開，並出現與瞳孔相對應的金藍兩色光芒，與此同時，一股可怕的威壓瞬間從他散發出來，他本人的身體周圍也籠罩著一圈紫黑色的光芒，若隱若現。

　　「全員攻擊！幹掉那個狼人！」

　　「神聖護盾！上！」

　　感覺到灰風的強大後，天使軍團與騎士團的統領紛紛大聲下令，有的發出一道道風刃、冰椎和火球等魔法，有的給眾人加持各種輔助魔法，接著再聯手撐起一道金黃色的魔法護罩。

　　「逆彩‧凱嵐。」隨著灰風一聲暴喝，四周的風同時間往天使軍團以及教廷騎士團的方向捲去，形成一道道巨大的紫黑色龍捲風，所過之處的地板都出現一道道深深的痕跡，眾多可憐的士兵一旦被捲進去，立刻就被五馬分屍，屍骨無存，強大的破壞力也摧毀了附近的建築物。

　　頓時，慘烈的嚎叫聲不絕於耳，甚至還有些殘肢斷體飛了出來，整個戰場血流成河。

　　「快住手阿！」儘管無法靠近灰風，儘管已經太遲了，不過白牙還是大喊著，手中鋒利的雙劍一揮，發出兩道強烈的勁氣，朝灰風呼嘯而去。

　　「逆彩‧空刃。」灰風看都不看白牙一眼，左手一揚，一道巨大的白色月牙形風刃就擊潰了後者的攻擊，並朝著他呼嘯而去。

　　犀利的風刃朝著白牙呼嘯而去，眼看就要重傷他時，水隻王月空和卡爾等人卻在此時拍馬趕到，只見月空低聲呢喃幾句，招出一面由水元素組成的盾牌，勉強地將風刃給化解掉。

　　「好久不見了，月空。」灰風轉過身來望著自己曾經的同伴，右手食指一彈，原本強大的龍捲風也頓時間煙消雲散，只見原本數量高達兩百多人的天使軍團以及教廷騎士團已經被徹底殲滅，「看來你們的實力也提升了不少……」

　　「灰風……這是怎麼回事？你這身裝扮……」月空不敢相信地看著眼前這位自己同窗七年的夥伴，「難道你跟蒼煌一樣墮落了嗎？」

　　「墮落？不，我是重生了。」灰風搖搖頭，用他那金藍雙色的瞳孔望著月空，「為了擊潰光明教廷、為了將蒼煌帶回來，我才得到這霸王之力……」

　　「霸王之力？難道說……」聽到灰風提到的新力量，月空想起了水之王鏈利凡西奧，隱約跟他提過的事情，「灰風，難道你真的做出那種事情？」

　　「月空，你說的是什麼事情？灰風他做了什麼嗎？」白牙困惑地問道，而在場的殞月和卡爾等人也都靜待月空的回答。

　　「霸王之力……必須獻祭了一千人的鮮血和靈魂才能獲得的禁忌之力……」月空開始回想利凡西奧所說的話，「不過這是只有擁有王鏈的人才能獲得的力量，獲得此力量的人，其實力將會超脫於原有的境界，成為所謂的超階強者。」

　　「超階強者？不可能，竟然去獵取一千人的靈魂……」凱爾特長老的驚訝地說道，作為一名位高權重的日耀帝國長老，他的閱歷豐富，自然聽過這類一般人無法知道的事情。

　　超階強者，顧名思義，是超越了原本階級的束縛，打破了聖階、領域、神階這種原先境界的規則，屬於體制外的一脈，其實力往往已經逼近下位的神階強者。

　　如果灰風真的成為了一名超階強者，並打算和流雲騎士團結盟的話，那對光明教廷，對整個星羅大陸都是一個大災難！

　　「怎麼樣？這就是我現在的實力。」灰風轉身面對蒼煌，張開雙臂，「蒼，讓我們聯手摧毀教廷吧。」

　　「看來你遵守了你的諾言，不過你真的確定以你現在這樣，能把我帶回去嗎？」蒼煌冷冷地看著灰風，與此同時，銀月等三位王也來到了他的身邊，而拉費爾等人也來到白牙身旁，「我們騎士團的目的是革新這個星羅大陸，摧毀光明教廷以及人類的兩大帝國……阻擋我們的人只有死路一條。」

　　「蒼，既然我們的敵人都是光明教廷，那就聯手吧！」灰風依舊說道，一股龐大的能量波動瞬間散發出來，「風之王以及牙之王聯手，很快就能摧毀光明教廷以及人類的兩大帝國的！」

　　「灰風，你給我住手！你這樣只會拖累其他無辜的人！」白牙大聲吼道，儘管他能明白灰風想帶回蒼煌的心情，不過要是波即到無辜的人，他絕對不會袖手旁觀。

　　「吵死了！」灰風右手一揮，一道風刃射向了白牙，不過卻被他揮劍擋掉，「多餘的同情心只會拖累自己而已，為了真正的和平，不管多大的犧牲都是值得的！」

　　「灰風……」白牙咬牙說道，他實在不敢相信灰風真的對自己動手，將手中的長劍灌注鬥氣後，飛撲出去，「你到底要胡鬧到什麼時候！」

　　看看朝自己撲過來的白牙，灰風冷笑了一下，右手伸向繫在左腰上的長劍，不過在此時，兩道身影卻同時出現擋在了他們之間，身影的主人駭然是光之王拉費爾以及牙之王蒼煌。

　　「白牙，冷靜點。」拉費爾伸出右手制止了白牙，而蒼煌也握住灰風的右手，示意他別拔出長劍。

　　「現在還不到時候……」蒼煌淡淡地搖搖頭，接著開口，「你的實力我見識到了……既然你想跟我們聯手，那就放手去做吧，摧毀光明教廷的所有據點。」

　　「放心交給我們吧。」灰風笑道，有那麼一瞬間，他似乎又回到了以前的模樣，不過很快地就被冷漠取代，「白牙老師，希望你別再插手了。」

　　「別開玩笑了，我不會放任我的學生成為整個大陸的公敵！」白牙大聲吼道，又想往前撲去，不過這次月空等人也上來制止他，「你們真的以為只要摧毀光明教廷，就能帶來和平嗎？」

　　「我說過了，光明教廷是造成這一切的始作俑者。」蒼煌一雙紅色的雙瞳緊盯著白牙，「為了替我的父母報仇，就算墮落到無底洞般的深淵，我也在所不惜，我這身的力量，就是我的父母留給我的……所以我將用這力量制裁光明教廷！」

　　「蒼煌！你以為你這樣做，你的父母就會開心嗎？」白牙緊盯著蒼煌，要不是被月空等人拉住，他早就想衝上前和蒼煌大戰一場，看能不能讓他清醒過來。

　　「那麼今天就到此為止吧……雖然沒有將教廷的人給完全殲滅，不過這樣也夠了。」正當雙方僵持不下的時候，一名渾身籠罩在黑光內的黑袍老狼人突然出現在的雙方之間的上方，「蒼煌，該回去了，當然你的這位朋友，我們也很歡迎。」

　　「我知道了，爺爺。」看到黑袍老狼人的身影，蒼煌點點頭，接著望向白牙，「下次見面，就是決戰的時候了，誰敢妨礙我們，就通通陪光明教陪葬吧。」

　　白牙雖然不想就這樣讓蒼煌等人離去，不過他能從黑袍老狼人身上感覺到一股前所未有的危險，儘管對方沒有刻意散發出能量波動，但是卻能讓人感到一陣戰慄，可見這老狼人的實力絕對遠遠超出在場眾人。

　　「年紀輕輕就有這實力，看來果然不簡單阿……」淡淡地掃一眼在場的眾人，黑袍老狼人讚賞地點點頭，接著揚手展開一幅傳送捲軸，帶著蒼煌等人瞬移出去，只留下一絲若有若無的能量波動。

　　宣戰！赤裸裸的宣戰！

　　蒼煌離去前的最後一段話已經挑明了星羅大戰已經開打，這次的會議雖然沒有討論出結果，不過各大勢力已經有了初步的共識，那便是，一定得打倒流雲騎士團以及灰風那一派未知的勢力！

　　「白牙……」拉費爾轉身看著臉色陰沉的白牙，正想開口安慰時，只見白牙朝著遠處空無一人的地方大力揮出一劍，一道寒冰劍氣，遠處的一座魔法塔，眨眼就被斬成兩截。

　　「我知道了，那就開始準備吧，我們一定要守護星羅大陸的和平。」將兩把長劍給收回劍鞘，伸手抹去流出來的淚水後，白牙堅定地說道，如果說之前他還有些許猶豫的話，那麼這次他便是真真正正的下定決心。

　　為了星羅大陸的未來，為了把他們從墮落的黑暗中救回來，就算對手是他曾經的學生，他也要對其兵刃相向，賭上自己的性命！

　　此時，星羅大陸上一處不為人知小島，一名身穿白袍的白狼人雙腿交叉，騰空地坐在一處四周都是霧茫茫的房間中，右手把玩著幾道奇特的光芒。

　　「讓風之王灰風跟身為天魔狼族的牙之王聯盟好嗎？」一名一身黑衣的銀髮人類憑空出現在白狼人後方，「讓擁有霸王之力和天魔之力的他們聯手摧毀光明教廷……」

　　「無所謂，這不會打亂我們的計畫，神魔戰場即將開啟，讓他們迅速提升實力也好。」白狼人平靜地說道，依舊把玩著手上奇異的光芒，「光明教廷不過只是我手中的一個棋子罷了。」

　　「那教廷背後的勢力呢……」銀髮人類開口問道。

　　「會有人負責去處理的，他們不過也是棋子。」白狼人笑道，接著用力握住了光芒，讓其化為無數光點飄散，「我們的最終計畫一定會達成的……靠我萊希爾特的力量。」


待續。

----------


## wingwolf

一口氣把落下的進度補完~~

呼，這後面的戰鬥場面越來越豐富、越來越激烈
一連看下來真是熱血+令人激動啊~~

原來“王鏈”是有這種作用，可以完成某種邪惡(?)的儀式得到更強的力量？
感覺好像出賣靈魂的契約XD（嚴重誤）
不過還是沒有看到各位主角得到王鏈的情節
偶然獲得神器？有自我意識的神器跑來認主？家族繼承？
以後會有更詳細的描寫嗎？（期待）

話說，蒼既然寫到了政治、寫到了政權糾紛、寫到了勢力對立
那麽，對政治背景更加細膩的描寫必不可少
不單單是指“XX和XX對立”這種簡單的描述性句子
而是還有對手持權力者的性格、XX勢力曾做過的事、這些事造成的影響（對其自身、普通民衆、中立和對立勢力等）、以及該勢力如何解決等等
直到現在，我只看到騎士團不斷地在說光明教會的不是（還是說我又看跳了）
可是我實在是沒看到什麽不是，也沒有看到他們哪裏該死，因此很難跟著劇情産生共鳴……
也許最開始的追殺異教徒算一個，但對蒼煌父親的描述同樣少得可憐
也許他真的是某個值得“甯錯殺一千、不放過一個”、罪大惡極的狠角色呢？
從他兒子的表現看來，他也很有可能是這樣的角色……
那麽教會做出那般黑暗的事情也是理所當然~~（被蒼煌轟飛——
期待後續講解~~

還有……找炮灰也不要找一聽就那麽霸氣的炮灰啊……
龍啊，天使軍團啊，怎麽可以一瞬間就消失了（淚奔~~~(?)）
不敢想象在沒有動用技術的情況下，如何“自然”産生這麽變態的力量
阿蒼你確定世界觀裏的自然選擇（我是指nature selection）沒問題吧？（拖走）

期待看起來似乎很強的神秘隱士出場
阿蒼加油^^

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 一口氣把落下的進度補完~~
> 
> 呼，這後面的戰鬥場面越來越豐富、越來越激烈
> 一連看下來真是熱血+令人激動啊~~
> 
> 原來“王鏈”是有這種作用，可以完成某種邪惡(?)的儀式得到更強的力量？
> 感覺好像出賣靈魂的契約XD（嚴重誤）
> 不過還是沒有看到各位主角得到王鏈的情節
> 偶然獲得神器？有自我意識的神器跑來認主？家族繼承？
> ...


政治的糾紛那些，蒼我會慢慢揭露的

王鏈部分的鋪陳也快到收尾的動作了

至於蒼煌的父親，下一章節就會揭開他神秘的面紗XD

感謝阿羽的建議，蒼我會加油的。

請期待下一篇。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

二十三曲：被隱瞞的真相


　　聯合會議遭受騎士團打斷後，各大勢力飛快地再進行一次簡易的會談，已經達成了初步的共識，接著便各自離去，而白牙一行人也透過傳送魔法陣回到的聯邦情報組織的總部，不過出現在他們面前的卻是半毀的建築物。

　　「這……這是怎麼回事？」拉費爾驚訝地看著眼前幾乎半毀的東邊大樓，以及四周忙著整修工作的士兵和一些傷兵。

　　「月空、卡爾你們先去看看能不能幫忙。」白牙也被眼前的景象震懾到，回過神來後，趕緊要月空跟卡爾上去幫忙，尤其是精通水系治療魔法的月空更是能一大助力，「拉費爾，我們去找局長。」

　　拉費爾點點頭，隨即跟在了白牙身後快步地穿過幾乎成為廢墟的東邊大樓，朝西邊大樓走去，一路上仍然可見不少屍體以及傷兵，不過死去的人多半都是光明教廷的人馬，甚至，還有幾名位高權重的紅衣主教。

　　「難道是騎士團發動突襲……」白牙暗暗在心中盤算可能來襲的敵人，不過從這情況推斷，敵人十之八九是騎士團的人馬錯不了。

　　兩人穿過一條又一條的長廊，快步跑上樓梯後來到了局長室旁邊的大型會議室，只見眾多的隊長已經在裡頭等候多時，還有兩名紅衣主教，以及灰風的祖父灰靈也到場。

　　「灰靈長老，怎麼您也來了？」白牙快步走上前去問道。

　　「我翻了一些古籍，查到了一些關於蒼煌的事情，以及十七年前迷霧小鎮的真相，所以我就立刻動身趕來這了。」灰靈嘆了口氣，略顯疲憊地說道，「不過我趕到的時候，剛好碰上騎士團的人馬，不過對方一看到我來時便撤退了。」

　　「白牙、拉費爾，你們沒事吧？我聽說聯合會議也遭到突擊了。」身穿長袍的獅獸人局長普拉尼斯憂心忡忡地問道，「而且風之王灰風似乎也出現了？」

　　「這是真的嗎？灰風他真的出現了？」坐在局長身旁的灰靈聽到自己孫子的名字時，立刻轉頭問著白牙。

　　「他的確出現，只是……他已經倒戈流雲騎士團了。」白牙沉痛地說道，頓了頓後接著開口，「騎士團已經正式對光明教廷，不，對各大勢力宣戰了。」

　　此話一出，在場的多名隊長以及幹部一片交頭接耳，竊竊私語，而兩名紅衣主教更是臉色陰沉，在一旁的教廷騎士耳朵小聲說幾句話後，後者神色一驚，迅速離去。

　　「那傻孩子……」灰靈搖搖頭後，嘆了口氣，接著將自己查到的資料給拿了出來，讓白牙幫忙掃描進中央的主螢幕，畢竟他對這些科技的東西實在一竅不通，「這是我在星藍帝國中央圖書館和幾名長老共同查到的東西……」

　　在白牙的操作下，中央的主螢幕立刻出現一名藍毛狼人和一名紅髮女子的照片，下方則是他們的姓名跟一些資料。

　　「蒼痕‧亞特拉斯‧伊亞諾特以及賽西莉雅‧凱傑拉爾……」白牙仔細看了兩人的資料，緩緩地唸出上面的東西，「這是蒼煌的父母？」

　　「沒錯……雖然蒼煌當初入學時的資料上註明雙親已歿，不過十七年前的迷霧小陣事件還是被記載在古籍上，而蒼煌的母親身份背景不怎麼難找，她是教廷的聖堂武士，父親則是凱傑拉爾紅衣大主教。」灰靈緩緩地開口解釋，接著示意白牙在放上另一篇記載，「至於蒼煌父親資料卻是極為稀少，不過可以確定的是，他自身有經營一個小型商隊以及他是前任的牙之王。」

　　「不過為什麼他會被光明教廷追殺呢？如果單單只是凱傑拉爾大主教的授意，應該也不至於追殺到這種地步吧？」一名穿著隊長大衣的銀虎獸人發問道，儘管他對於流雲騎士團偷襲總部的行為感到不恥，不過在知道牙之王的遭遇後，他不免有點同情。

　　「老朽推測是因為牙之王鏈，不過這還是請在場的兩位紅衣主教來說明吧。」灰靈邊說邊看向了兩名紅衣主教，「老朽相信兩位主教大人應該比老朽更清楚其中的原因。」

　　兩名紅衣主教對看一眼後，其中一名鬍鬚花白的紅衣主教輕咳了幾聲，開始緩緩地說起。

　　原來，二十多年前，教廷在大陸東南方的一處據點，曾經發生被異位面惡魔被召喚出來大肆屠殺信眾的事件，儘管教廷當時已經緊急出動天使戰隊以及聖堂武士出面擊殺惡魔，不過還是該據點還是面臨全毀的情況。

　　當時倖存下來的目擊者表示，異位面惡魔的身旁確實有一名自稱是牙之王的狼人，並且惡魔似乎聽從狼人的命令在屠殺眾多信眾。

　　「這是真的嗎？當初的惡魔襲擊事件是蒼煌的父親策劃的？」一名白髮蒼蒼的幹部困惑地問道。

　　「這是事實，因為賽西莉雅當年就是負責追捕伊亞諾特的人之一。」紅衣主教緩緩地道出了賽西莉雅當年的任務，「後來不知道為什麼，她放棄了任務，和伊亞諾特一同私奔了，這件事情震驚了凱傑拉爾大主教，我們也開始追捕伊亞諾特，並設法把賽西莉雅帶回來，最後也引發了迷霧小鎮事件。」

　　「賽西莉亞身上有著神威兵器‧七之刀劍中的其中一把血犽劍。」見紅衣主教的話告一個段落後，灰靈緩緩地開口，「你們教廷有回收嗎？」

　　「很遺憾，血犽劍當初失去了蹤跡，不過可以推測，這把神威兵器也落入了現任牙之王‧蒼煌的手中了。」紅衣主教搖搖頭說道，「據我們教廷所得到的情報，騎士團之前和某個組織聯盟企圖收集神威兵器，不過那組織卻被騎士團給黑吃黑瓦解掉了。」

　　「有了以上那些資料，流雲騎士團的動機也完全真相大白了。」普拉尼斯局長緩緩地開口，「不過既然已經正式宣戰，我想我們也得開始準備了。」

　　「關於這點，我們星藍帝國已經做好準備了。」灰靈思考了一會後，接著開口，「不過對於風之王以及牙之王的處置，希望還是交給我們星藍帝國。」

　　「灰靈長老，我想這不太行，牙之王是通緝名單上的S級重犯，我想我們光明教廷有優先的處置權。」另一名紅衣主教開口回絕了灰靈的提議，「而且，就我所知，騎士團中有一名成員還是你們星藍帝國的長老，很難讓人不去懷疑你們有包庇的嫌疑。」

　　「主教大人，還請你收回這不實的發言。」灰靈長老臉色不悅，沉聲說道，「我們星藍帝國絕對不會去包庇任何罪犯。」

　　「可是風之王是您的孫子是風之王，而他稍早之前也幫助流雲騎士團殺害了我們不少士兵和一支天使軍團。」紅衣主教繼續開口，打算藉著這機會狠狠打星藍帝國。

　　「主教先生，這件事情請你放心吧，我可以保證我們不會有任何偏袒的。」坐在灰靈身旁的白牙終於開口說道，「讓我們言歸正傳吧，你們光明教廷的戰力規劃已經開始了嗎？」

　　白牙的話讓比較年輕的那位紅衣主教感到一絲不悅，正想要張口時，卻被一旁的年長的紅衣主教阻止，接著開口：「這部份還請白牙隊長不用擔心，我們光明教廷一定會提早做好出兵攻打遺忘廢墟的準備。」

　　「那麼我想大家都知道此事的嚴重性了，那麼就先散會，儘早去做好戰鬥的準備吧。」普拉尼斯局長沉聲說道，而兩名紅衣主教率先離開會議室，其他的幹部跟隊長也都紛紛起身離開。

　　「真是狡猾的老狐狸……」拉費爾淡淡地說道。

　　「光明教廷的行事風格就是這樣。」灰靈搖搖頭說道，將手中的資料慢慢整理，接著說道，「白牙，不管怎樣，你都要把灰風跟蒼煌給帶回來。」

　　「那阿萊克斯長老呢？您打算怎麼做？」聽到剛剛紅衣主教的話，白牙自然想起了這位叛逃出帝國的實力強悍的長老。

　　「我會親自跟他做個了斷的，因為這是老夥伴之間的誓言。」聽到阿萊克斯的名字，灰靈的臉色一沉，將整理好的資料收進空間戒指後，起身說道，「白牙，我想你也該回去一趟你的家鄉了，是時候將你的神威兵器解封了。」

　　白牙沉默了一會，終究還是點點頭聽從灰靈的建議，接著開口，「拉費爾，我的小隊成員從今天開始就麻煩你了，就當作我欠你一個人情吧。」

　　「欠我人情可不是好事喔……」拉費爾笑呵呵地說道，白牙的性格，沒有人比他更清楚，「那你就快去快回吧，可別錯過接下來的熱鬧宴會。」

　　「既然都決定了，白牙你準備好就可以出發了，剩下的事情我會幫你處理的。」普拉尼斯局長也贊同灰靈的的意見，希望白牙儘早去提升實力。

　　得到局長和拉費爾的支持後，白牙點點頭，轉身離開了會議室，打算立即去做好出遠門的準備，因為在未來的戰場上，必須和兩名他曾經的學生的為敵。

　　自從在聯合會議見識到霸王灰風的實力後，他深深感到自己的實力還遠遠不夠，必須儘早進階到領域顛峰境界甚至是神階境界，否則恐怕無法將灰風跟蒼煌從墮落的黑暗深淵中解救出來。

　　遺忘廢墟深處，跟隨蒼煌以及他祖父回來的灰風此時正走在一條長廊上，長上的地板跟牆壁都適用古老的花崗岩建造，天花板鑲崁著照明水晶，另外牆壁上方每隔幾公尺也都有照明用的火把。

　　三人就這樣沿著長廊走著，最後終於來到了一個巨大的露天廣場，只見廣場上的正中央有一幅巨大複雜的魔法陣，而東西南北四個方位各有一根一人高的極品水晶柱，散發著迷人的光芒，上方則是皎潔的明月。

　　「這是……」灰風打量著這幅巨大的魔法陣，神識一擁而出，仔細感受這魔法陣所蘊含的任何一絲魔力、結構。

　　「這是一座上古魔法陣，為了讓蒼煌踏入新的境界而準備的。」黑袍老狼人慈祥地說道，「對了，我的名字是格蘭帝列‧亞特拉斯‧伊亞諾特，蒼煌的祖父，你就叫我格蘭帝列就行了。」

　　「爺爺，晚點再慢慢解釋吧，我要開始儀式了。」蒼煌邊說邊將腰上的太刀解下，接著右手一晃，一把血紅色的長劍憑空出現在他的手中，接著，他拿著兩把神威兵器踏入了魔法陣。

　　隨著他的踏入，魔法陣也與他產生了共鳴，一道道玄奧的上古符文開始慢慢湧現出來，四根極品水晶柱的能量以及空氣中的魔法元素也開始被魔法陣吸收，整座魔法開始散發出耀眼的七彩光芒。

　　已經走到魔法陣正中央的一道三角形圖案中央的蒼煌，放開兩手上的刀劍，只見兩把神威兵器竟然自行漂浮在離地約一公尺的距離，並散發出黑色跟紅色兩種光芒。

　　「那就是蒼煌的神威兵器嗎？」灰風驚訝地看著漂浮在蒼煌身側的兩把刀劍，以及他雙手手腕上的牙之王鏈。

　　「沒錯，那是七之刀劍中的『葵紋獵閻祈─滅神刀』以及『血之一文字─血犽劍』。」格蘭帝列緩緩地說道，一雙深邃的雙曈依舊看著魔法陣中的蒼煌，「包括牙之王鏈都是他父母留給他的遺物。」

　　而在此時，蒼煌雙手往旁一張，口中呢喃起玄奧複雜的上古符咒，隨著他的詠倡，這座巨大魔法陣的銀光越來越加耀眼，接著最外圍的一圈符文開始緩緩地逆時鐘旋轉起來，而第二層的符文則是順時鐘地旋轉。

　　而他本身也開始發生了變化，先是身上原本漆黑的毛髮開始慢慢變白，轉變回灰風記憶中的藍白雙色毛的樣貌，原本血紅的右眼也變回了原本的湛藍色，接著他咬破右手食指，將鮮血滴在了滅神刀以及血犽劍的握柄上。

　　兩把神威兵器接觸蒼煌鮮血的同時，同時間浮現出一個個玄奧的符文，和魔法陣產生的符文分解、重新組合成新的玄奧符文。

　　「以吾之鮮血，重啟遠古的封印，解放剎那之永恆……」

　　「以吾之靈魂，引領上古的狼魂，締結永恆之契約……」

　　蒼煌開始吟唱起這神秘的魔咒，而兩把神威兵器也綻放出一黑一紅兩道光芒將蒼煌給徹底包覆住，接著化為一道沖天而起的光柱，照耀了方圓數十公里之內範圍，散發出了磅礡的能量波動，不少低階魔獸成群逃竄，恨不得盡快遠離光束的照耀範圍，少數的高階魔獸則是靜觀其變。

　　「威臨大地的魔狼阿……展開您的雙翼，鼓動您的孤傲之魂，讓天地萬物見識你撼動天地的咆哮！」

　　「──降臨吧！吾之魔狼！」

　　隨著蒼煌喊出最後的話語，整座上古魔法陣開始旋轉起來，綻放出一道更為巨大的銀色沖天光束，散發出無邊的威壓，別說低階魔獸，就連高階魔獸和聖階也紛紛為之恐懼，驚恐地朝光束的方向匍匐下來。

　　待巨大的光束散去後，整座魔法陣和四根極品水晶柱的能量都被抽空，恢復原貌，而蒼煌的身影也重新出現在灰風跟格蘭帝列面前，不同的是，他的身旁出現一匹有著紅色雙曈，背生雙翼，渾身漆黑的狼。

　　「看來是成功召喚並締結契約了。」格蘭帝列看著蒼煌和他身旁的那匹黑狼，眼中出現了一抹喜悅以及些許的淚光。

　　「吾等天魔狼族新一代的──魔狼使者！」

待續。

----------


## 帕格薩斯

搶到沙發了(振奮
一段時間再回來就更了好多阿......(遠望
灰風會想到要這麼做背後一定有隱情吧？
蒼煌成為了魔狼使者嗎......好像會很有趣。
那，帕格我就期待下一回啦(笑)
Ole ole ole!(喂喂你

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

回文區：

感謝帕格的捧場XD

灰風是乖孩子哪會有其他隱情呢~

蒼煌會成為魔狼使者是原本就安排好的~
------------------------------------------------
以下正文：


二十四曲：狼與狐


　　今日深夜，星藍帝國的二長老灰靈處理完學院的日常事務後，疲憊地坐在了院長室內，伸手剩下的整理一些公文。

　　自從確認灰風沒事的消息後，他大大鬆了口氣，不過當他想到將來有可能和灰風兵刃相向時，又不免感到相當猶豫。

　　無論任何人，當必須對著自己的親人動手時，沒有人是可以毫不猶豫的，儘管他可能帶來相當大的災害。

　　將剩下的公文整理好，放置到右手邊標示已處理的櫃子上後，灰靈往後靠在舒適的沙發椅上，閉目養神，

　　此時，他放置在一旁的神威兵器黑魔杖，發出嗡嗡般地輕吟，並散發出一縷縷的黑光，而灰靈也睜開雙眼，輕輕地嘆了口氣後，開口說道：「進來吧，都認識幾十年了，多餘的客套就不用了。」

　　灰靈的語音剛落，作工精細的門就被推了開來，一名身穿黑色長袍的老白狐獸人緩緩地走了進來，並順手把門戴上，「你還是和以前一樣，常常忙到這麼晚阿。」

　　「真是謝謝你的關心阿，阿萊克斯。」灰靈沉聲說道，似乎不太願意見到這名狐人，「你現在可是各國通緝名單上的S級重犯，這樣大刺刺的出現，不怕被人認出來嗎？」

　　「同樣身為領域顛峰強者，你會不會太小看我了。」阿萊克斯笑笑，往前走到灰靈面前的椅子上坐下，「希望你能放下我們以往的恩怨，我這次來是要找你商量事情的。」

　　灰靈注視著阿萊克斯一會，接著才緩緩開口，「不會是你終於想通，要脫離騎士團了吧？」

　　此話一出，讓阿萊克斯的笑容更加燦爛，不過他很快的就恢復成原本嚴肅的神情，接著他伸手從懷裡拿出一捆捲起來的紙張，將他交給放到灰靈的面前。

　　「這是我們騎士團查出來的，關於光明教廷和一些組織勾結的情報。」阿萊克斯緩緩地開口，「灰靈，我希望你能仔細的看完這份情報，因為這不論對你，還是星藍帝國或者日耀和月灼帝國，都很有幫助。」

　　灰靈將紙張攤開，仔細閱讀著裡頭的情報，越看越臉色陰沉，眉頭深鎖，不過他還是反覆看了幾次這份情報，接著才開口說道，「這些情報是真的嗎？」

　　「保證一字不假，這可是我們騎士團的人親自將一名教廷的高層幹部抓來審問出來的。」阿萊克斯回答道，雙手十指交握，身體往前，「灰靈，你可以考慮將這情報給公開出來，或者還是繼續幫教廷擔任打手，與我們騎士團一戰。」

　　「為什麼要刻意來到這邊將這東西給我？」灰靈將資料放在桌上，開口問道，儘管他能猜出對方將這情報交給他的其中一個目的，不過他相信對方的目的絕對不只這麼簡單。

　　「你跟我一樣都是神威兵器擁有者，光明教廷遲早會對你動手的。」阿萊克斯往後靠在椅背上回答，「光明教廷的野心就是征服整個星羅大陸，他們的慾望是無窮的。」

　　灰靈的眉頭再次深鎖，靠在椅背上沉思著，良久，才開口：「阿萊克斯，當初你敗給我後，叛逃出星藍帝國後，你到底去了哪？又為什麼會加入騎士團？」

　　「竟然你這麼想知道，我就跟你說吧。」阿萊克斯緩緩地說起當初離開星藍帝國後的事情。

　　原來，自從當天敗給灰靈後，阿萊克斯體認到自己實力的不足，於是開始遊歷星羅大陸，一方面是尋找神威兵器，另一方面則是尋求領悟法則，以便早日修練到領域顛峰境界，甚至踏入神階門檻。

　　「經過二十多年的尋覓，我終於在遺忘廢墟內一座廢棄神殿中得到了神威兵器‧三之魔杖中的領路者。」阿萊克斯頓了頓，接著開口，「而我也是在那時候碰到蒼煌的祖父，在那時候加入最初的騎士團。」

　　見灰靈依然沉默的聽著，阿萊克斯又繼續說了下去。

　　在蒼煌祖父的邀請下，阿萊克斯很快便答應加入騎士團，接著開始蒐集各種的神威兵器以及暗中打擊教廷的勢力等任務，而也因為如此，就成了被各大帝國通緝的S級重犯。

　　「這些就是我離開星藍帝國後的一切遭遇，不過也因此，我修練到了領域顛峰境界。」阿萊克斯做個簡單的結束，「但是你同樣也達到了領域顛峰境界，實在讓我有點敬佩呢。」

　　「這也沒什麼好敬佩的。」灰靈淡淡一笑，接著將阿萊克斯提供的情報給收了起來，「這份情報，日後我會將轉交給各大勢力的，不管怎麼說，光明教廷這次有點太過火了。」

　　「不管怎樣，你一定要小心光明教廷，他們絕非表面上那副道貌岸然的樣子。」阿萊克斯不忘叮嚀道，接著沉默了一會，「灰靈，還有一件事情得跟你說，不過我希望你能做好心理準備……」

　　「什麼樣的事情？」灰靈一臉困惑的模樣。
　　「我們的導師他……回到星羅大陸了。」阿萊克斯一字一字清楚緩慢地說出了這句話，而灰靈的神情也有困惑轉變成了震驚，一雙略為渾濁老眼睜得老大。
　　※
　　此時，星羅大陸北方，終年冰封的高山上，由於在往北邊不遠就是四大死亡禁地之一的阿爾卑斯大雪山，因此鮮少有人會來到這裡。

　　但是今天，卻有一名披著白色斗篷的白狼人正迅速地穿越森林，往著北方迅速趕去，一些低階魔獸只感覺眼前一花，一道黑影迅速掠過，根本來不及仔細察看。

　　「有了長老的地圖，果然迅速多了。」白狼人低頭打量著手裡一張地圖，接著再次加快腳步，朝著阿爾卑斯大雪山跑去，而此人正是霜之王白牙。

　　「看來你這次真的下定決心了嘛。」年輕的霜之王鏈希古雷奴的身影從王鏈中出現，漂浮在白牙身旁，「不過對手是得到霸王之力風之王以及牙之王，果然還是得做好覺悟。」

　　「希古雷奴……我希望你能助我一臂之力。」白牙邊說邊繼續往前跑著，接著一躍跳到了樹枝上，打算直接在樹上穿梭。

　　「這是當然的，畢竟你可以我選中的人呢。」希古雷奴笑道，接著換成一副嚴肅的神情，「我說阿……其實你也很在意讓灰風得到霸王之力的人吧……」

　　白牙只是稍微點頭，從這棵樹躍到下棵樹，再跳回地面奔跑，為了早點抵達阿爾卑斯大雪山的山頂，他看了看手中的地圖，決定走另外一條捷徑。

　　「好吧，那等你這次修練完成，我再找時間告訴你吧。」希古雷奴收起笑容，神情穩重，「現在的你只需要專心提升自己的實力以及面對接下來的事情就好，不需要為其他事情操心。」

　　就這樣快速前進了幾個鐘頭，白牙終於來到阿爾卑斯的山頂，只見山頂上竟然一處冰封的湖泊，而湖泊的另一端有個一間古老的神殿，大門上刻著許多古老的符文。

　　「白牙，小心點，我能感覺到那裡頭有股強大的能量波動。」希古雷奴在這時候出聲提醒道，「千萬不能大意。」

　　白牙站在湖邊凝視著神殿後，踏上了通往神殿門口的木橋，周遭凍結的湖泊突然碎裂，兩頭完全由水構成的蛟龍擋住了他的去路。

　　「狼人，回去吧，這裡不是你該來的地方。」一道帶有磁性的年輕女子聲音出現在白牙的腦海中，這是標準的靈魂傳音，從神殿中發出來的。

　　「不好意思，我有我要尋找的東西，所以我不能就這樣無功而返。」白牙同樣也用靈魂傳音回答道，「而且這關係到我重要的人的安危以及整座星羅大陸的和平，所以請您讓我進去吧。」

　　「不行，這神殿裡頭封印的東西，不許任何人接觸的。」女子的嗓音又再次出現，這次帶著些許的怒意，「你要尋找以及保護的東西與我無關，再說一次，離開這吧。」

　　「那就恕我冒犯了。」白牙邊說邊拔出了一把長劍，灌注鬥氣在上面後，右腳一蹬，往前撲了出去，還沒近身就發出一道道犀利的劍氣。

　　「唉，那我只好將你葬送了。」女子的聲音再度響起，接著兩條由水化成的蛟龍撲向了白牙，而上空也出現一根根鋒利的水之箭矢。

　　作為一名高級領域強者，白牙的實力自然不在話下，雙手手腕上的霜之王鏈發出一道耀眼的藍光後，將所有水之箭矢通通凍成冰柱，並指揮他們射向右邊那條蛟龍，自己則是轉而攻擊左邊的蛟龍。

　　「冰霜斬！」白牙一聲暴暍，手中的長劍劃過蛟龍的身軀，將牠給凍成一截冰棍，而右邊的蛟龍也化為了冰雕，「您看守的東西對我來說非常重要，還請您能將那東西傳承給我。」

　　「不可能，憑現在的你是不可能駕御它的，回去吧！」女子的嗓音開口拒絕白牙的要求，接著原本應該凍成冰雕的蛟龍竟然又變回原本的流水型態，而四周的湖水也開始暴漲，化為一條條蛟龍。

　　看看將自己團團圍住的蛟龍群，白牙咬緊牙關，手中的長劍紅光大閃，一陣澎湃的能量波動開始從身上散發出來。

　　另一方面，距離星藍帝國幾千里的星羅大陸東邊大陸上，被稱為四大死亡禁區的幻影沙漠中，十幾名身披白色戰鬥盔甲的人類聚集在一起，似乎準備打算進入一座年代久遠的神殿。

　　「這裡就是放著神威兵器‧蛇妖血杖的地方阿……也沒什麼人在看守阿。」一名帶著頭盔的男子懶洋洋地說道。

　　「別廢話了，快點進去拿出蛇妖血杖，完成那群神棍的任務吧。」領頭的隊長開口說道，接著大步往神殿走去，身後的隊員們紛紛跟上。

　　不過正當他們距離神殿大門剩下二十多公尺時，一名身穿黑色長袍的黑狼人詭異地憑空出現，一雙天空般地湛藍深邃地瞳孔，讓人感到一股莫名的顫慄。

　　「才剛說完，看守的人就出現啦……」懶洋洋的男子開口說道，「不過看來不怎麼強阿。」

　　「狼人，我不知道你是何方神聖，不過如果你還想要命的話，快讓開吧。」領頭的隊長往前走了一步，對著黑狼人喊道。

　　黑狼人沒有回答，只是緩緩地步下階梯，腳步聲清脆響亮，一直到走下階梯後，才緩緩開口，「勸你們還是早點離開這吧……」

　　「哼，說這什麼蠢話，我看你是真的活得不耐煩了！」另一名身材壯碩的改造人士兵邊說邊拔出了雷射鎗，「可惜這附近沒有其他你的同類，不然真該讓你先看看這把槍的……」

　　不過還沒等這名士兵把話說完，他的上半身就詭異地消失不見，斷掉的雙手隨即掉落在地上，血流滿地。

　　「即使威力再強，不能發射出來也沒用的……」黑狼人依舊站在原地，唯一不同的是他的左手伸出了袖口。

　　不用隊長下令，其餘的改造士兵紛紛拔出各自的武器，並整齊劃一地瞄準著黑狼人，手指飛快地扣下了扳機，只見一道道五顏六色的光束從槍口噴發而出，其中，還夾雜著一些由合金製成的特殊子彈。

　　轟……

　　一陣巨大的爆炸聲響起，所有光樹跟子彈同時命中目標，再地板上炸出一個坑洞，並揚起了不少砂塵。

　　「嘖……這樣就玩完啦，所以我說獸人根本不堪一擊阿……」那名懶洋洋的改造人士兵邊說邊把手中的雷射槍扛在肩膀上，「我們快把任務……」

　　隨著煙霧緩緩散去，所有的改造士兵紛紛看到讓他們震驚的一幕，只見那名黑狼人毫髮無傷地站在原地，就連身上的黑袍也沒有任何一絲破損。

　　「怎麼可能，受到我們這麼多的攻擊竟然毫髮無傷！」幾名將武器放下的改造士兵，看到這一幕後，趕緊重新將武器舉起，瞄準，並發射。

　　面對如此的攻擊，黑狼人只是緩緩地舉起左手，隱隱約約間，他身上似乎出現一層若有若無的黑藍色光芒籠罩住了他，身上的黑袍無風自動。

　　「焚雷震八方。」

　　喀擦……

　　一陣巨大的聲響過後，空中突然電閃雷鳴，接著在黑狼人的周圍降下一道道水桶般粗細的紫色閃電，並朝著眾多改造人士兵籠罩過去，不僅化解了他們的攻擊，也一舉擊潰他們身上的戰鬥盔甲，將他們電成一截截焦炭，風一吹過，變化為點點灰燼，消散於天地之間。

　　解決掉這群改造人後，黑狼人轉身踏上了神殿的台階，慢慢地往神殿大門走去，接著伸出雙手推開大門，一股陰冷的氣息隨即詭異地四散出來。

　　「時候到了……」黑狼人呢喃著，接著便踏入了神殿內，消失在黑暗中。



待續。

----------


## 玄音曈狼

阿！ 又出現新的角色了！(指)

話說這篇算是在銜接吧●W●？(歪頭) 感覺敘述的事情不多~

不過....(望雙掌).. 我要再去買爆米花了=W=b 果然不夠吃

一篇一桶，這種消耗方式真幸福(?)

期待下篇>W<

P.S. 啊....難道會是月哥？！

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 阿！ 又出現新的角色了！(指)
> 
> 話說這篇算是在銜接吧●W●？(歪頭) 感覺敘述的事情不多~
> 
> 不過....(望雙掌).. 我要再去買爆米花了=W=b 果然不夠吃
> 
> 一篇一桶，這種消耗方式真幸福(?)
> 
> 期待下篇>W<


其實那也不算是新角色XDD

是已經有出現的~

爆米花多買點呀XDDD

請期待下篇

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

二十五曲：激戰！騎士團襲來


　　午夜時分，血紅的月亮高掛星空上，本來應是萬物沉寂的時候，但今夜卻是打破了這慣例……

　　星羅大陸東南方──

　　戒備森嚴的光明教廷分部，在繼上一次聯合會議期間騎士團正式發布宣戰後，便加派了巡邏的次數，也從各地分部調回一些隊伍協防，不過這仍然無法讓他們免於襲擊。

　　一道身穿黑色大衣的人影凌空而立在光明教廷分部中間高塔的上空，身旁還跟著一頭背生雙翼的黑狼。

　　他如同一尊來自地獄或者是萬丈深淵中的殺神，居高臨下地望著腳下那片如玉般潔白、同鋼鐵一樣牢固的聖殿，全都隸屬於光明教廷，一磚一瓦、一草一木，無不通透出最令他作嘔的氣味，偽善。

　　而東南西北四個方位的上方，也都有一名身影豎立在那，個個目標明確，殺氣騰騰，而且也都對虛偽的光明教廷感到厭惡。

　　「敵襲！騎士團襲擊來了！」果然，沐浴在月光下的戰略奏了先功，同時這聲警告也為四人敲響了開戰的喪鐘。

　　「殺。」共同的默契，共同的語言，四位騎士像是彼此心有靈犀一般，同依時間解除了浮空的法術，一同朝底下嚷壤的敵兵發難。

　　「各小隊立即跟隨各自的隊長！準備進行防守！」

　　「快把魔法護罩升起來！所有騎士立刻上馬！」

　　一道又一道的命令伴隨著警笛聲響徹整個光明教廷的分部內，一隊隊的士兵握著各自的武器從建築物中衝出來，有的衝上了魔法塔，有的則是衝上了城牆，更多的是在廣場內結陣。

　　※

　　分部的西邊──

　　「探測小隊！敵人總共有多少名？」一名身披銀白色光學戰鬥盔甲的隊長大聲問著後方的幾名手持電子儀器的人類。

　　「敵人總共有五名，可是這能量波動已經超過儀器的極限了！」手持儀器的人類驚慌地說道，「而且……其中一人已經來到我們面前了！」

　　「結陣！通通給我提高警──」這名隊長大聲下令，不過還沒等他把話說完，一道犀利的風刃便將他斬成兩半。

　　「什……什麼……隊長被……」原本站在隊長身旁的一名手持長槍的年輕人類渾身顫抖，冷汗直流，望著眼前的戴著兜帽的年輕灰狼人。

　　「一起上，幹掉他！」一名拿著巨斧的壯漢率先回過神來，大吼一聲，一馬當先地撲了出去，身後的其他人也紛紛跟上。

　　「……。」看不清楚晦暗夜色下，灰狼的面容，只知道他踏出一步，只一步。

　　全數殲滅！

　　年輕灰狼人右腳往前走了一步，下一秒，身影便出現在眾多改造士兵的後方，緩緩地將手中的銀白色長劍收回左腰上的劍鞘內，而等他將長劍完全收進去時，幾名改造士兵立即身首分離。

　　「不好意思，命令是殲滅你們，一個不留。」年輕灰狼人將兜帽給掀下來，露出那一金一藍的雙瞳，冷淡地望著眼前的改造士兵，「流雲騎士團‧風之王，吾名灰風‧克勞斯。」

　　「流雲騎士團，神武，就是本大爺我！」同樣的宣示內容，不一樣的地點人物，這次是在庭園的東側，用作閒暇玩樂的造景迷宮內，不過現在的樣子說是迷宮，不管哪個三歲小孩都會覺得是在騙人。

　　因為這個地方現在根本就是一片焦土，爛熟的屍骸和焦黑的灌木叢，都是拜他所賜，這個自稱神武的金髮人類，一柄血紅巨劍舞的呼呼作響，每一個冒險上前的敵兵都被他砍瓜切菜的砍翻放倒。

　　一群身披白銀色盔甲的教廷人馬對上一名赤裸上身，只穿著一件黑色長大衣跟黑色長褲的金髮人類，金髮人類的腳邊已經躺著幾十具的屍體，渾身上籠罩在一團紅色鬥氣內。

　　「怎麼啦？堂堂的光明教廷就這點程度嗎？」金法男子將血紅色的巨劍扛在肩膀上，臉上盡是不屑的神情，左手伸出做了個招手的挑釁動作。

　　「不要瞧不起人了！」一名騎士策馬狂奔，整個人如同砲彈般地衝了出去，手中的長槍浮現出一圈銀色光芒，朝著神武的胸膛狠狠地刺了過去。

　　叮……

　　一聲清脆的聲響過後，教廷騎士鋒利的長槍宛如捅到了一塊鐵板，硬是無法再往前刺進一分，就這樣被神武用肉體給擋了下來。

　　「這樣就沒啦……」神武問著那名驚訝的教廷騎士，接著手中沉重的巨劍一揮，將這名倒楣的騎士連人帶馬砍成了兩截，接著一股磅礡的能量波動朝四面八方散發出去，甚至形成了一道赤紅色的光柱，「來吧，讓我們戰個夠吧！」

　　而在分部的北邊，一名手持雙槍的金髮男子一派輕鬆地站在屋頂上，冷漠地打量著底下的一隊傭兵團。

　　「九級傭兵團……看來也不過如此。」金髮男子邊說邊躍下了屋頂，右手的靈源槍緩緩舉起，「我是流雲騎士團，淫慾的騎士─亞雷克‧凡斯洛德，在死前好好記住吧。」

　　教廷分部最南方廣場的戰鬥也同時在展開，不同於其餘三處的血腥殺戮，在這邊的是兩個強者間的拼鬥，灰衣魔劍士與白袍巫師，獸與人的對抗，灰衣狼人手中的符文長劍上，一道道黑色閃電混合著藍色氣流不絕怒吼著；白袍巫師手上的神杖也閃耀著靈動的雷電光輝，絲毫不遜於灰狼。

　　「你們要一起上……還是要一個一個來呢？」灰狼人冷漠地注視著領頭的雙刀武士，「我先聲明一下，我很強的喔。」

　　「神說，異教徒都得徹底剷除……」領頭的一名白袍老者緩緩說道，而白袍老者手中握著的魔法杖杖身上，雕刻著一道道閃電圖騰，只見他隨意揮動一下魔杖，天上的雷雲便開始凝聚起來，條條銀絲在雲層中轟鳴，「迷失的羔羊阿，就讓聖堂武士的手，引渡你吧！」

　　「哼……真是麻煩。」灰狼人緩緩舉起手中的古樸長劍，一股磅礡的能量波動從他身上散發出來。

　　「顫慄吧，光明教廷……」光明教廷分部，四個方位都在激戰的同時，冷冷地站在中央高塔上方的黑狼人此刻緩緩開口，「現在開始，流雲十字騎士團要將你們肅清！」

　　※

　　光明教廷分部上演著激烈的戰鬥，而遠在數萬公里的另一處也同樣在進行著戰鬥……

　　這裡是星羅大陸北方的死亡禁地──阿爾卑斯大雪山

　　霜之王白牙正在和數十條由水凝結而成的冰龍激戰著，手中的雙劍上下飛舞，強勁的鬥氣破壞力無與倫比，不過可惜的是，無論他怎麼努力攻擊，仍舊突破不了冰龍的封鎖，始終不能接近神殿。

　　「回去吧，你是不可能突破牠們的防守的。」那年輕女子的聲音又從神殿中傳來，一而再，再而三的要求白牙離去。

　　「我說過在得到妳看守的東西之前，我是不會離去的。」白牙大聲吼道，手中雙劍一劃，擊破了十幾條冰龍，強烈的劍氣朝著神殿大門飛去。

　　和流雲騎士團一樣，白牙也有著決心以及覺悟，為了星羅大陸的和平，他必須突破神殿，拿到足以讓他帶回自己學生的物品。

　　「冥頑不靈。」那神秘女子的聲音再度響起，只見神殿門口突然出現一道厚實的冰牆擋住白牙的劍氣，接著數十條冰龍又再度朝白牙發動攻勢。

　　在神祕女子的操控下，這些冰龍彷彿有了生命一般，動作靈活、團結合作，讓白牙完全無法越雷池一步，不能靠近神殿。

　　「看來只能用那招了。」白牙一咬牙，一躍而下站在冰凍湖泊的正中央，手中雙劍閃耀著耀眼的紅光，四周的冰龍看到白牙停下動作，紛紛一擁而上。

　　「終於打算放棄了嗎？」神祕女子的聲音再度出現，「這對你來說是最好的結果。」

　　白牙緩緩地閉上雙眼，一股磅礡的能量波動從他身上湧現出來，再她周圍形成一圈圈氣流。

　　接著──左腳往前右腳往後，左手的長劍反握，身體向右下方傾斜，磅礡的鬥氣也集中在他的身上以及雙劍上。

　　在所有冰龍最接近的那一刻，白牙雙眼猛然睜開，同時身體也開始有了動作，左手反握的長劍迅速地往左上方揮出第一劍，攻擊開始的第一死之劍！

　　接著右腳往左前方一踏，右手的長劍也順勢往上揮出，然後是身體向左旋轉，左手的長劍又揮出了第二刀，伴隨著揮劍的動作，一道道犀利的月牙狀劍氣呼嘯而出。

　　而這一切只是前奏，隨著白牙在原地踏步、轉身、揮劍，時而向左轉、時而向右轉、一道道劍氣不停地呼嘯而出，膽敢上前的冰龍都被劍氣撕成碎片。

　　最後一次的攻擊，只見白牙一躍而上了半空，接著一個右旋身，一到巨大的X字型劍氣擊破了殘存的冰龍，同時也將神殿的守護結界給砍出一道巨大的裂縫。

　　攻擊結束後，白牙優雅地回到地面，只見他原本的站立之處的冰層早已碎裂，而冰層一直神殿大門的路上，都是一道道深不可測的痕跡，四週一些倒楣的樹木也被攔腰切斷。

　　這可怕的破壞力正式白牙的奧義‧疾刃飛劍造成的，正如其名，像疾速狂風一般的劍氣攻擊！

　　而這招也是他修練的成果！為了維護星羅大陸的和平、為了拯救他自己的學生、擊倒流雲騎士團，白牙不停地修煉再修煉！

　　在星羅大陸這個強者為尊的大陸，唯有實力才是能否站穩腳步的關鍵！

　　「看來我就算在召喚更多的冰龍，也未必阻止的了你……」神秘女子的聲音再度響起，不過不同的是，這次似乎帶著一絲絲的興趣，「那麼就由我親自動手了……」

　　語畢，神殿的守護結界立即解除，神殿那塵封不知道多少年的大門緩緩敞開，與此同時，一道道強烈的極冷凍氣從神殿中蔓延出來，所到之處都結起厚厚的冰層，伴隨著，無與倫比的威壓以及可怕的磅礡能量波動。

　　「這……這是……」儘管族中長老已經有叮嚀過，不過當白牙看到眼前的景象時，他還是驚訝地說不出話來。

　　因為在他眼前的是一頭翼展長達上千米的藍色巨龍！那燈籠般大小的鱗片、又長又利的銀色巨爪、天藍色的雙曈，以及巨龍一族與身俱來，令所有生物都恐怖的可怕龍威。

　　「不會是嚇傻了吧……」藍色巨龍開口說道，每一個字都帶著無邊的龍威，足以讓任何生物產生發自於靈魂深處的恐懼感，「本座就是星羅大陸上唯二的兩頭神階巨龍，冰霜巨龍雅芮娜……」

　　「怪不得阿爾卑斯大雪山會被列為死亡禁地，原來有條神階巨龍鎮守……」白牙苦澀地說道，不過他還是舉起手中的長劍，「不過巨龍也好、神階也好，我一定得得到冰封王座盔甲！」

　　冰霜巨龍雅芮娜淡淡一笑，背上的雙翼輕拍了幾下，颳起一道道兇猛的風，吹得白牙差點跌倒在地，「放馬過來吧，讓我看看你這些年的成長，白牙。」
　　面對這頭叫出自己名字的巨龍，白牙嚇了一跳，不過他還是趕緊拋棄那念頭，專心迎戰，此時，雅芮娜的攻擊也開始了……

　　只見她強而有力的龍尾一甩，成千上百根犀利的冰椎憑空凝結，並朝著白牙呼嘯而去……


待續

----------


## 玄音曈狼

噢噢噢噢噢！！！！

龍龍出現啦！！！(指) 優雅又強悍的龍啊>W<！~~~(樂)

騎士團終於開始有動作了，等很久了呢！！ 發現陣仗越來越大了....(汗)

哦哦！ 她居然知道白牙耶！ 難道她也曾經出現過？！白牙加油啊>W<！！

又另一波的高潮即將襲來！ 哦哦─！(坐定)(喝可樂+嚼爆米花)

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 噢噢噢噢噢！！！！
> 
> 龍龍出現啦！！！(指) 優雅又強悍的龍啊>W<！~~~(樂)
> 
> 騎士團終於開始有動作了，等很久了呢！！ 發現陣仗越來越大了....(汗)
> 
> 哦哦！ 她居然知道白牙耶！ 難道她也曾經出現過？！白牙加油啊>W<！！
> 
> 又另一波的高潮即將襲來！ 哦哦─！(坐定)(喝可樂+嚼爆米花)


騎士團陣仗沒有越來越大呀XD

只是9名騎士+兩個殺手，都開始露面了

因為準備進入星羅大陸的最後大戰了

請期待下篇

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

二十六曲：強敵！神階聖堂武士！


　　光明教廷北方的聖城內，高高在上的教皇巴洛克此時正坐在那張做工華麗高　貴的椅子上，眉頭深鎖，一旁的謀士則是不發一語地站在陰影處。

　　「還有其他分部的消息嗎？」揉一揉自己的太陽穴後，教皇緩緩開口，一雙智慧的雙眼望向前方的紅衣主教。

　　「目前有三個分部遭到騎士團的攻擊，而其中規模最大的聖克里斯分部，騎士團的團長親自率領四名騎士攻擊。」紅衣主教望著懷裡收訊用的魔法水晶球，上面出現一道又一道的魔法傳信。

　　「古德夫，你怎麼看？」教皇望向身旁的謀士。

　　「陛下，我認為有必要請聖堂長老法瑞斯大師出手去聖克里斯分部支援，只要把騎士團團長拿下，流雲騎士團自然就會瓦解。」一身黑袍的謀士緩緩地說出自己的計策，「至於其他的分部，雅美斯帝國已經出兵幫忙了。」

　　「很好，你現在立刻去找法瑞斯大師，他已經領悟了刀之神域，在他前往生命位面前，請他再幫教廷完成這件任務吧。」教皇點點頭，對著謀士下著命令，接著又望向眼前的紅衣主教，「傳令下去，讓所有分部作好戰鬥準備，然後連絡雅美斯跟皇達斯帝國以及其他各大勢力，盡快出兵攻打遺忘廢墟。」

　　「遵命！」紅衣主教立即領命離去。

　　待紅衣主教以及謀士都離去後，教皇巴洛克靠在椅子閉目養神，不停思考這幾天的所有事情。

　　原以為騎士團在聯合會議上做出宣戰後，會準備一段時間才出兵，但他萬萬沒想到，對方竟然已經先出手攻打各處分部，這讓教廷上至白袍樞機主教，下至一般的護廷騎士全都雞飛狗跳。

　　「可惡的騎士團，我一定會讓你們付出代價。」教皇一拳捶在椅子的扶手上，滿臉憤怒，望向窗外的血色之月。

　　同樣的星空下，慘遭騎士團襲擊的聖克里斯分部──

　　「地裂閃！」

　　一聲震天的暴喝，緊接著，一把血紅色的巨劍猛力插入地板上，一道道紅色的光波成扇狀地向四面八方呼嘯而去，許多的護廷騎士和法師慘遭擊斃。

　　「怎麼啦？我還打不夠，再來吧！」赤著上身，只穿著黑色大衣的神武將巨劍扛在了肩上，這是他的招牌挑釁動作。

　　作為昔日皇達斯帝國國王直屬的禁衛隊隊長，他的實力在國內已經是名列前矛，比他的強不是沒有，但絕對屈指可數。

　　不過也因為他好戰的個性，讓國王對他的印象越來越差，終於在某次會議中將他的隊長職位給拔除，這也導致神武後來叛逃出國的原因。

　　「什麼榮耀、什麼忠誠，那些什麼都不是，所以放棄你們的榮耀，拼盡全力衝上來吧！光明教廷！」神武大聲喊道，手中的巨劍散發出耀眼的紅光，「可別讓我失望了……」

　　而在他的上空，儘管換了一套大衣，不過還是一貫一身黑的蒼煌靜靜地豎立在那，身旁跟著那頭魔狼。

　　「我說蒼阿，你選的手下沒問題吧？」那頭魔狼緩緩開口，雙眼望著底下的戰鬥，「看來是個戰鬥狂呢……」

　　此時，遮住月亮的雲慢慢移開，月光照在了蒼煌的身上，只見他身穿的黑色拉鏈式大衣，雙手袖口都鑲著高貴的金邊，左胸膛上用銀色的線繡上了十字架根白色的雲，代表著流雲騎士團，腰上除了一條金屬製的皮帶之外，也掛著另外一條銀白色的金屬腰帶，垂掛在腰間。

　　「對他來說，只要有架打就行了，因此我更需要這種人。」蒼煌不快不慢、平靜地回答著，「不過阿，亂星天，你應該也注意到了吧，教廷的援軍已經快抵達了……」

　　聞言，這頭背生雙翼的魔狼展開雙翼，輕拍幾下後，飛到了蒼煌的右上方，血紅色的雙眼注視著北方的方向，接著他的尾巴輕輕一晃，一絲若有若無的能量波動悄悄地散發出去。

　　「的確是有幾道強烈的能量波動，大概是所謂的聖堂武士吧，不過和冥狼族的冥月交戰的不同，應該是教廷真正的王牌，隸屬於內堂的。」亂星天緩緩開口，血紅色的雙曈閃過一抹寒光，「你覺得我該出手嗎？」

　　「雜魚就交給你了……」蒼煌點點頭，右手一晃，一條銀白色的六芒星圖案的金屬吊飾從他的袖子中掉了出來，接著發出幾道白光，幻化成一把黑色的太刀，「神威兵器‧七之刀劍之──葵紋獵閻祈‧滅神刀……」

　　正當蒼煌剛把刀握住的時候，光明教廷的援軍也趕到了現場，只見這五名援軍都身穿銀白色的戰甲，為首的一名壯漢更是背著一把鬼頭戰斧，從體內的能量波動來看，至少也有下位神巔峰的境界。

　　而其餘的四人實力也不容小覷，至少都有著領域巔峰的實力，而且每人都目光如電、神情冷漠，兩名法師、兩名戰士。

　　法師都握著雕刻著閃電的魔法杖，銀白色的戰甲外披著長達小腿的白色袍子，兩名戰士則是握著雙刀，刀身中央刻著密密麻麻的符文，閃著森森寒光。

　　「想不到流雲騎士團的團長是個小鬼呀……」領頭的法瑞斯大師輕視地打量著蒼煌，「本來我是不打算接下這次任務的，不過你們任意屠殺我們光明教廷的信徒，我也沒辦法了。」

　　面對法瑞斯的挑釁，蒼煌沒有回話，左手輕輕撫過刀身，只見冰冷徹骨的寒冰纏繞在了黑色的刀身上，「別再維護你們那令人做噁的偽善了，快拔刀吧，讓我見識你那身所謂科技造出來的戰甲。」

　　「你的驕傲會毀了你的。」法瑞斯邊說邊拔出了銀白色的戰斧，從斧上的符文看來，想必也是受過教皇祝福加持過，並且經過科技的焠鍊。

　　「哼。」

　　一聲不屑的冷哼，意味著戰鬥開始……

　　蒼煌手上帶著寒冰的利刃毫不留情地斬向對方的頸部，速度快如閃電，再空中帶起一道道殘影，不過對方也不是省油的燈，手上的斧頭一橫，擋下了這次攻擊，接著奮力一揮，盪開了牙之王，並迅速衝上前去追擊。

　　「速度是不錯，可惜力量太弱了！」聖堂武士法瑞斯一斧橫劈出去，將蒼煌給劈飛出去，撞上了一座高塔，不過他的攻擊還沒結束，將斧頭拉回來後，又揮出了兩、三道犀利的刃氣，將高塔給切成三段。

　　塔下一些倒楣的士兵紛紛被落下的石塊砸成肉醬，唯獨正和他們交戰的神武不受影響，強大的護體鬥氣以及那恐怖的巨劍，三兩下就化解了落下的石塊。

　　「老大碰上神階強者呀，那可真是麻煩了。」神武抬頭望著空中的戰鬥，身體一側，躲開了一名騎士的攻擊，接著一劍將對方劈成兩半。

　　此時的空中，蒼煌已經從那座只剩一半的高塔中躍出，夾雜著火焰的刀刃虛空一劃，十幾道炎之月牙朝著聖堂武士法瑞斯呼嘯而去。

　　法瑞斯不躲不閃，仗著護體神力以及高科技的光學戰鬥盔甲硬是扛下了蒼煌的攻擊，接著身形一晃，眨眼就來到對方面前，一腳把它給踢向了地面，活生生地砸出了一個坑洞。

　　「放棄吧，你是不可能打倒我的。」法瑞斯居高臨下地望著坑洞，不過等待煙塵散去時，卻沒看到蒼煌的身影。

　　「烏翔斬。」一道冷漠地聲響從法瑞斯的上方傳來，當他抬頭一望，只見一道已經從他身邊高速掠過，隨之而來的是，帶著雷電的神速斬擊，不過在護體神力面前，效果不佳。

　　不過蒼煌的攻擊還沒結束，不等前一次的斬擊完全攻擊完，身形一晃又來到法瑞斯的右方，揮刀斬出一道月牙。

　　「嘖，我不想跟你浪費時間了！」法瑞斯不耐煩地說道，暴喝一聲後，展開了神階強者的特有的神之領域，頓時間，一道無形的威壓散發出去，蒼煌的速度倍大幅度地減少。

　　感覺到神之領域的威壓後，蒼煌的身上出現一道綠色的光圈，速度又提昇了不少，只是和剛開始比起來，仍然有段落差，而這落差給他帶來莫大的危機。
　　原本他可以憑著超高的速度和聖堂武士法瑞斯這神階強者周旋，不過線在速度大減之下，幾乎完全被壓著打。

　　「神之裁決！」法瑞斯一聲怒吼，手中的巨斧狠狠劈在了蒼煌的身上，儘管後者即時用刀擋下，但強大的力量仍然傳達進他的身體內，五臟六腑被震得似乎翻過來似的，甚至張口吐出一口鮮血。

　　蒼煌的情況極度不樂觀，而亂星天的情況也沒好到哪去，隻身單挑四名領域顛峰實力聖堂武士的他，身上也已經有了幾道被利刃劃破的傷口，以及被火系魔法燒傷的傷痕。

　　「雷霆閃電！」

　　「暗影突襲！」

　　一名手持魔法杖的雷系聖堂法師揚手發出一道道驚人的紫色閃電，而握著彎刀的聖堂武士則是慢慢隱藏起自己的身影，完全融入了夜色中，靜待突襲的機會。

　　而這默契般的小隊配合，逼得亂星天不得不左娜右閃，幾乎沒有還手的餘地，只能用魔法護罩以及護體魔力護住全身。

　　「星啊！」一爪逼退一名偷襲的聖堂武士後，亂星天展翅往上一飛，口中迅速呢喃幾句玄奧的咒語後，凝結夜空中的星之力，降下無數道銀色光束，讓另外一名聖堂武士現出身形。

　　而當他想上前追擊那名聖堂武士時，另一名聖堂武士和兩名聖堂法師卻已經拍馬殺到，犀利的彎刀和強大的魔法攻擊讓他只好放棄追擊，轉而拉開距離進行防守。

　　「一口氣拿下這頭該死的狼！」其中一名手持彎刀的聖堂武士大聲下令，接著再度隱藏起自己身形，配合聖堂法師的魔法掩護，準備展開致命的突擊。

　　亂星天眼看情況不妙，迅速地拍翅繼續往高空飛去，不過還沒等他飛出多遠，十幾條由魔法元素凝結而成的繩索便捆住了他的四肢，將他往地上拉去，同一時間，兩名聖堂武士也同時現出的身影，致命的雙刀揮了下來。

　　「可……惡……」亂星天咬牙吐出這兩個字，接著身體便如同斷線的風箏無力地往下墜去，而這一幕剛好被一旁交戰中的蒼煌看見。

　　「亂星天！」蒼煌不顧法瑞斯的攻擊，腳下一踏朝四名聖堂武士飛撲而來，不過還沒等他的太刀攻擊到任何一人時，神階聖堂武士卻是突然阻擋在他身前，沉重鋒利的巨斧劈了下來，在他身上留下一道怵目驚心的傷口，並往地面上墜落而去。

　　在趕來支援的聖堂武士小隊的攻擊下，蒼煌和亂星天紛紛身受重傷，而在場的四名流雲騎士團的騎士也感覺到了一股強大的威壓。

　　「束手就擒吧，你們的首領已經被我們殺了。」神階聖堂武士法瑞斯居高臨下地沉聲說道，而在他的身後，四名聖堂武士殺氣騰騰地等待命令，準備擒拿騎士團的成員……

　　不過讓人不解的是，四名騎士卻沒有任何動作，只是站在原地，臉上帶著嘲笑似的神情。

　　「話也說得太早了……大叔。」正和教廷的外堂聖堂武士對決的冥月此時開口說道，「原來這位面的光明教廷的人都是白痴呀……」

　　「你就盡量吠吧，在我這神階強者面前，你們就如同螻蟻一般！」內堂的神階聖堂武士法瑞斯回答道，正當他打算舉起戰斧時，一道無與倫比的能量波動籠罩住了整個教廷分部，甚至連地面跟建築物都微微震動……

　　「那又怎麼樣？」一道無比冷酷的嗓音從眾人的上方緩緩傳來，伴隨著可怕的威壓，讓整個教廷分部內下至一般的護教士兵，上至前來支援的五名內堂的聖堂武士都感到心驚膽顫。


待續

----------


## 銀牙_新

蒸發這麼久終於又出現了~  :jcdragon-hi:   [spacer=3] (謎:你誰?![spacer]

話說阿~
蒼煌終於要被壓著打了!!被壓著打了~被壓著打了~  :狐狸爽到:  

咦?沒有嗎?最後那個難道是蒼煌?好在意,好想知道~...

太久沒看了所以複習+追進度終於追上了~發現蒼煌真的是一路開戰車壓過來的阿...((GM在幹麻?白牙老師快幫忙凍結他帳號![spacer]XD[spacer]

跟蒼煌(坦克)比起來白牙老師的情況似乎比較危險阿((龍姐下手輕一點阿~ㄎㄎ
追完進度以後又要進入煎熬的等待了...  :jcdragon-lines: 
下一曲神階的大叔大概就要被殺爆了?期待~  :jcdragon-tea:  (剛好把奶茶喝完了呢~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 蒸發這麼久終於又出現了~   [spacer=3] (謎:你誰?![spacer]
> 
> 話說阿~
> 蒼煌終於要被壓著打了!!被壓著打了~被壓著打了~  
> 
> 咦?沒有嗎?最後那個難道是蒼煌?好在意,好想知道~...
> 
> 太久沒看了所以複習+追進度終於追上了~發現蒼煌真的是一路開戰車壓過來的阿...((GM在幹麻?白牙老師快幫忙凍結他帳號![spacer]XD[spacer]
> 
> ...


蒼煌開戰車應該就到這張就差不多了XD

之後的敵人不會被蒼煌輾了(((笑

白牙現在是在努力變強呢~

請期待下曲

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

二十七曲：絕望


　　終年冰封的阿爾卑斯大雪山頂上，一身白衣的白牙正揮舞著手中鋒利的雙劍迎戰一條巨大的藍色巨龍，整個山頂已經是一片狼藉。

　　「雙月斬！」白牙一聲暴喝手中的雙劍揮出一道X字型的劍氣，伴隨著磅礡的能量波動，不過輕易第被藍色巨龍的翅膀擋下來。

　　但白牙並未因此放棄，反而更快速地發動狂風暴雨般的攻勢，飛快的速度讓他在虛空中留下一道道殘影，不過對方似乎不太在乎。

　　「怎麼啦？白銀閃光之子不會就這點實力吧？」名叫雅芮娜的藍色巨龍笑呵呵地說道，強而有利的龍尾一甩，又憑空凝結出了成千上萬根鋒利的冰椎，並指指揮他們朝白牙呼嘯而去。

　　面對雅芮娜的話語，白牙似乎裝做沒聽見，仗著自身飛快的速度左挪又閃，閃躲著那可怕的冰椎，並趁機尋找可以攻擊的角度。

　　「白牙，先想辦法接近她吧。」霜之王鍊希股雷奴的聲音出現在白牙的腦海中，「這樣一直躲躲閃閃只是在浪費時間。」

　　「那就解封吧，只有這樣才能對付她的冰封魔法。」白牙咬咬牙在心中回應道，接著將剩餘的冰錐通通擊碎後，在一棵樹梢上站立著，全身上下凝聚了澎湃的能量波動，雙腳底下也開始浮現出藍色的魔法陣。

　　「那魔法陣……」冰霜巨龍雅芮娜看到了白牙的行動，心中很快的出現了一個答案，「王鍊解封嗎？」

　　在雅芮娜猜測的同時，白牙腳下的魔法陣發出耀眼的光芒跟一圈圈散發出寒冷氣息的氣流，並緩緩地圍住了白牙。

　　「解封吧……霜之王鍊希古雷奴！」白牙的一聲暴喝，一道沖天的藍色光束圈住了他，待光束散去後，身穿鑲著金邊的白色大衣的白牙出現在原地，手中的兩把長劍都泛著森森寒光，散發出澎湃的能量波動。

　　「連霜之哀傷神劍都能操控自如了嗎……」雅芮娜望著白牙右手上劍身中央刻著符文的長劍，眼中露出一絲讚許之色，「不過還是有段差距呀。」

　　「這就是拉費爾說的，全新的解封嗎……」白牙打量著自己身上的衣物，發現比第一次解封時，多了腰間的腰帶、右腰上用鍊子繫著的一個三角形的吊飾、雙手袖口手腕下的改為拉鍊式，「我們上吧，希古雷奴！」

　　語音未落，白牙腳下一點，躍下了樹梢，接著在樹枝與樹枝間移動著，手中的雙劍早已灌注好了鬥氣，讓他可以隨時準備迎擊冰霜巨龍。

　　不過他的對手也不是省油的燈，大口一張，噴出了一道冰冷的藍色光束，所過之處紛紛凍結，似乎就連空氣也凝結了起來，神階巨龍的實力慢慢地體現了出來。

　　白牙縱身一躍，逃離了冷凍光束的攻擊範圍，來到了冰霜巨龍雅芮娜的正上方，右手上的霜之哀傷神劍藍光大閃，猛力地揮擊而下，逼得對方必須招出一面冰牆來抵擋攻擊，不過強勁的力道還是將冰牆給劈出了一道裂縫。

　　「霸氣斬！」白牙一咬牙，手中雙劍齊動不停地攻擊著冰牆，幾次的斬擊後，終於如願地將冰牆擊破，不過眼前的神階巨龍早已準備好了攻勢，滿天的冰錐從天而降。
　　「王之閃！」白牙左手反握劍柄，往上舉起，一道藍色的閃光擊破了所有冰錐，接著優雅地著地，站在了冰霜巨龍面前。

　　「為什麽不繼續攻擊？」冰霜巨龍雅芮娜問道，強而有力的尾巴輕輕地揮動著，「你應該知道如果我想，我現在就能輕易的擊敗你。」

　　「我不想做無謂的戰鬥。」白牙站在原地堅定地說道，「我來此的目的只是妳所看守的東西，我不是來跟妳戰鬥的，而是為了大陸的和平。」

　　冰霜巨龍雅芮娜盯著白牙看了良久，才緩緩開口：「你果然是那傢伙的兒子，言行舉止都跟你父親一樣，真是讓人感到麻煩的頑固。」

　　「您認識我父親？」白牙略為驚訝地問道，並使用了較為尊敬的稱呼。

　　「那當然的，你們一族都是在我的眼光下繁榮生存至今的，我會認識你父親當然正常的，因為他的冰封法則跟劍術正式我傳授給他的。」冰霜巨龍雅芮娜但淡淡一笑，「我守護這冰封王座盔甲已經有八千多年了，你們一族的長老應該也有跟你提過，你們為什麽會把霜之哀傷神劍當作歷代傳承的東西吧？」

　　「因為他是神威兵器？」

　　「沒錯，還有另一個原因就是，那是你們一族的上古神器，隱藏的力量遠遠超過你的想像，我看守的冰封王座盔甲也是如此。」冰霜巨龍雅芮娜抬頭望了一下天空，接著繼續開口：「白牙，你做好覺悟了嗎？已經準備接收冰封王座盔甲了嗎？」

　　「是的。」白牙將手中的雙劍收回劍鞘，並解除了王鏈解封，準備接收冰封王座盔甲。

　　「那便踏進去吧，去到冰封王座盔甲的面前。」雅芮娜的巨爪在白牙面前的虛空輕輕一點，一道黑色漩渦狀的物質出現在虛空中。

　　白牙二話不說踏進了那黑色漩渦中，眨眼就消失在原地，而雅芮娜此時才緩緩開口：「可別死了阿，白牙，如果你真心想守護這星羅大陸的話……」

　　在距離阿爾卑斯山幾千里的遠處，同樣的月光下，光明教廷分部正上演著一場激烈的慘鬥……

　　鏗鏘……

　　刀劍碰撞的聲音想起，一名身穿黑色大衣的狼人一刀把一名身披重甲的壯漢給擊飛出去，接著迅速地上前追擊，速度快得帶起一串串殘影。

　　「這小鬼到底是怎麽回事……」重甲大漢法瑞斯心中充滿了疑問，五分鐘之前他才在流雲騎士團團長的胸膛上留下一道觸目驚心的傷痕，但他現在卻已經是恢復如初，就連衣服都沒有破損，不過現在沒有時間讓他思考這問題，因為對方正發動狂風暴雨般地攻勢。

　　而他帶來的四名聖堂武士，此時也正在迎戰著那匹黑翼的狼，而且也同樣陷入了苦戰。

　　「讓你見識吧……我的這把葵紋獵閻祈‧滅神刀吧。」蒼煌一刀擊飛法瑞斯後，右手反握刀柄，刀刃朝下，接著咬破左手食指指尖，將自己的鮮血沿著刀刃滴下，而接受了蒼煌的血液後，滅神刀的刀身浮現出一道道的符文。

　　「葵紋獵閻祈‧滅神刀？不可能……那把刀竟然在你這種小鬼手上……」聖堂武士法瑞斯不敢相信地說道，千百年來，教廷為了蒐集神威兵器，幾乎翻遍了整個星羅大陸，不過卻始終找不到滅神刀的下落。

「你應該感到榮幸，因為你是第二個見識這把七之刀劍中第二強大的滅神刀的人。」蒼煌的臉上出現一抹冷笑，接著身影一晃，眨眼就出現在法瑞斯的身後，手中的滅神刀泛著森森黑光。

　　「葵之一刀‧空月。」

　　蒼煌握著刀的右手一揮，一道白色的月牙襲向了法瑞斯，但卻被後者用戰斧擋下，並打算發起反擊，不過蒼煌的身影已經再度消失。

　　「祈之二刀‧影步……這是神的步伐。」蒼煌的聲音從法瑞斯上方傳來，手中的滅神刀高高舉起，「獵之二刀‧空牙。」

　　咻……

　　一陣破空聲響起，一道黑金色的衝擊波朝著法瑞斯俯衝而下，逼的他只能舉起戰斧抵擋，與此同時，蒼煌的身影來到了他的下方，手中的滅神刀纏繞著肉眼可見的黑色氣息，不，應該說整個就是具有形體的不明物質。

　　「閻之二刀‧獄亟。」

　　蒼煌雙手握住刀柄，奮力往上一揮，一條蛇狀的黑色物質呼嘯而出，似乎打算來個上下夾擊，一舉擊潰對方。

　　「別開玩笑啦，堂堂神階強者絕對不是你這種小鬼可以抗衡的！」法瑞斯一陣怒吼，運起護體神力，身上的盔甲銀光閃耀，將自己籠罩在一圈銀色光芒內，接著展開了神之刀域以及力量神域，大幅提高自己的攻擊力以及防禦力，同時削弱著蒼煌的速度跟力量，「給我破！」

　　轟……

　　蒼煌的兩種攻擊激烈地撞在一起，在天空中爆炸，不過法瑞斯在護體神力以及光學戰鬥盔甲的保護下幾乎毫髮無傷，此時的他已經被徹底激怒，恨不得將對方給五馬分屍。

　　「神之裁決！」法瑞斯手中的戰斧金光閃耀，閃電般地揮向蒼煌，將後者給擊飛出去，接著腳下一點，迅速上前追擊，空中留下一串串殘影，「你就死在我的神之刀域下吧！」

　　「祈之一刀‧譽守。」一圈金黃色的光圈圍住了蒼煌，幫他擋下了法瑞斯的攻擊，但接種而來的第二波攻勢卻瓦解了他的防禦，迫使他繼續選擇防禦這條路。

　　「祈之三刀‧神威之護！」

　　和剛剛不同的是，這次是三圈的金色魔法陣擋住了法瑞斯的攻擊，而同一時間，蒼煌透過影步瞬移出去，右手反握太刀，刀刃朝右，在胸前橫放。

　　「真遺憾……你的確很強。」蒼煌緩緩地開口說道，一絲絲的藍色光束慢慢凝聚在他的拳頭及刀柄上，「所以……我不能放水。」

　　「王之閃。」一道比剛剛的獄亟還要巨大的藍色光束呼嘯而出，直直地衝向了法瑞斯，並吞噬了對方，只見對方渾身冒煙，身上的盔甲幾乎被轟成碎片，往地面墮落而去，還砸出了一個坑洞。

　　而在另一邊，魔狼亂星天也將四名聖堂武士壓著打，他那令人難以捉摸的玄奧遠古魔法，讓教廷的聖堂武士吃足了苦頭。

　　「星阿。」亂星天一個凌空翻身，一道道銀色光束從天而降，打亂了對方的陣腳，接著一陣呢喃後，雙翼一張，四肢上出現一圈銀色光芒，整匹狼化一道耀眼的銀光衝向了兩名聖堂法師，「流星！」

　　噗……噗……

　　藉著超高的速度，鋒利的狼爪輕而易舉地撕開了法師沒有盔甲保護的身體，帶起一道道血雨，接著在趁兩名聖堂武士舉刀上來追擊時，一舉飛向了高空。

　　「在夜空中閃耀的星辰阿，以吾之名、吾之身、吾之魂呼喚汝等，請化為吾之力，降下制裁之雨！」亂星天口中呢喃著玄奧的咒語，接著夜空中閃現出一道巨大的五芒星魔法陣，伴隨著磅礡的魔力。

　　而這巨大的魔力，也引起底下眾多教廷士兵以及其餘騎士團成員的注意，四名騎士團成員很有默契地暫時離開了戰場，而在上空的蒼煌也來到了亂星天的身邊。
　　「動手吧。」蒼煌淡淡地說道。

　　「悉聽……尊便。」亂星天帶著一點放蕩不焉的語氣說道，臉上帶著自信十足的冷笑。

　　「星之魔法‧群星墜落！」

　　喀嚓……

　　一陣震耳欲聾的聲音想起，在五芒星魔法陣籠罩下的天空，彷彿被人用手撕開一道巨大的裂縫，所有的雲朵紛紛被一道道落下的銀色光束衝開。

　　數以千萬記的的銀色光束從天而降，整個教廷分部內的建築物幾乎都被摧毀殆盡，有些躲閃不及的教廷士兵更是慘遭高溫焚燒，眨眼就剩下一團灰燼。

　　就連那四名法瑞斯帶來的聖堂也在這幾乎全方位無死角的攻擊下身中重傷，身子如斷線的風箏般往下墜落而去。

　　「可惡的小鬼阿！」神階聖堂武士法瑞斯一面怒吼一面撲向了蒼煌，渾身上下都籠罩在護體神力內，手中的戰斧更是泛著耀眼的紅金色光芒，上頭的符文紛紛顯現出來。

　　「我來吧。」蒼煌邊說邊站到亂星天的前方，準備正面迎擊法瑞斯，不過他早已將滅神刀收回插在後腰上的刀鞘內，接著左手拿起整把刀，身體微微傾斜，右手放在距離刀柄的右下方。

　　「亂星天，離我遠點。」蒼煌淡淡開口，接著渾身上下突然浮現出一圈黑光，若隱若現，不過卻散發出可怕的能量波動跟威壓，而他的雙眼則是僅盯著朝自己衝來的法瑞斯。

　　「六幻之犽幻奧義……」蒼煌的右手滑向了刀柄，而法瑞斯此時和他相距不過五十公尺，但是牙之王的攻擊已經發動了。

　　「天魔一閃。」

　　唰……嘶……

　　一陣刺耳的破空聲響起，只見一道黑光閃過，法瑞斯整個人被活生生地劈成兩半，連同他正下方的地面，也出現了一道深不可測的痕跡，切口面光滑無比，並泛著些許白煙，蒼煌的滅神刀又再度收回了刀鞘內。

　　「怎……麽可能……」法瑞斯不敢相信地爭大雙眼，在臨死之前吐出了這幾個字，眼中帶著的是不甘心以及發自內心的恐懼。

　　「在你死前就讓你，不，讓星羅大陸所有的教廷人馬知道吧。」蒼煌將刀緩緩收回後腰上的腰帶，接著居高臨下望著底下倖存的教廷士兵，「吾名蒼煌‧鵬‧伊亞諾特，流雲十字騎士團─絕望【Despair】的騎士。」

　　「我會讓絕望降臨在你們的聖城的。」蒼煌邊說邊右手一揚，大聲下令，「全都殺了，一個不留！」

　　「遵命。」四名騎士包括亂星天在內，紛紛同一時間回答，接著朝下方驚恐的教廷人馬俯衝而去。

　　此時，數千里外海域上的一座不知名的小島上的一處神殿內，一名身穿白色大衣的白狼人正透過神殿上方一道魔法觀看著這整個過程。

　　「這下子，一切都在我的掌控中了。」白狼人淡淡一笑，俊俏的臉上閃過一絲喜悅，「我們很快就會再見面了，蒼煌。」



待續

----------


## 紅峽青燦

嗯嗯
好久沒關注蒼大這文了
因為每次蒼大發文的時候我都剛好沒空
累積了太多了
(揉眼)

說句老實話
蒼煌真的太強了啦
害我每次一看到蒼煌出場就忍不住想往下翻跳過
反正他一定會贏啊
到底何時要碰釘子啊?><
還有灰風突然倒戈
害我突然覺得正派獸人主角好像是白牙反派是蒼煌......
感覺灰風被晾著了

而且感覺一個比一個強似乎沒有弱者
最後很弱的除了人類之外反而好像是灰靈等一開始出場的"強者"

不過故事真的很吸引人
戰鬥的場景很容易想像而且深入
掌握故事流動方向之中我覺得白牙的部分寫的最好

繼續期待囉^^

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 嗯嗯
> 好久沒關注蒼大這文了
> 因為每次蒼大發文的時候我都剛好沒空
> 累積了太多了
> (揉眼)
> 
> 說句老實話
> 蒼煌真的太強了啦
> 害我每次一看到蒼煌出場就忍不住想往下翻跳過
> ...


灰風準備開始活躍了

而蒼煌碰釘子的時候也快到了～

蒼煌不會威太久的XDDD

請期待下篇

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

二十八曲：代價


　　遺忘廢墟境內的一處地下碉堡，這是流雲十字騎士團的大本營，碉堡內的廣場上，一隊又一隊士兵正在忙著把各種戰備物資給準備好，幾名將領級的人則是在各自負責區域監督。

　　一旁的高塔上，一身黑衣的蒼煌站在那注視著下方的一切，魔狼亂星天則是坐在他的旁邊，同樣也是望著下方。

　　「真沒想到我們的士兵竟然有這麼多，這至少有二十萬左右吧。」亂星天緩緩開口，尾巴輕輕一晃，一道若隱若現的波紋朝下方眾多士兵散發出去，「實力最低也有大劍士巔峰，到底是從哪調來的？」

　　「大部分都是被教廷關押的囚犯，我們攻擊教廷據點時順便將他們給拉攏進來。」蒼煌淡淡地開口，「雖然他們的忠誠度不高，不過已推翻教廷這目的在加上些許的實力威嚇，還是能讓他們成為我們旗下的軍隊，至於面對聖階以上實力的敵人，就交給其餘的騎士去處理，而他們也是為此才聚集到這的。」

　　「原來如此阿，對了，身為你的魔狼，還是得跟你說一下……」亂星天此時轉頭望向蒼煌，「滅神刀雖然強大，但目前使用滅神刀會對你身體造成很大的負擔，可以的話，還是盡量以六幻來戰鬥吧。」

　　「我會注意的，不過現階段來說，如果碰上神階強者，還是得動用滅神刀的力量。」蒼煌點點頭，右手輕輕地放在後腰上的滅神刀的刀柄上，「不過將光明教廷徹底剷除的日子就快來臨了。」

　　亂星天的目光又回到了下方忙碌的眾多士兵，許久才開口：「我會盡我所能的幫你，直到你重新帶領吾等走向輝煌。」

　　「一定會的，吾等遲早就會重新走向輝煌！」

　　同一時間，星藍帝國的聖傑拉爾學院的院長室內，灰靈和阿萊克斯以及其他的星藍帝國長老正對峙著。

　　「為什麽他會在這裡？」一名毛色已經變得班白的黑狼人長老一手拄著拐杖一手指著阿萊克斯大聲問道，臉色鐵青，雙眼中滿是怒火，「灰靈，為什麽你會在三更半夜接見這叛徒？」

　　一旁的銀貓獸人長老、白虎獸人長老以及狐獸人亞洛斯長老則是保持沉默，不過仍然是一臉困惑地望著灰靈，似乎想從他身上得到解釋。

　　「瑞爾斯，我知道你跟阿萊克斯有恩怨，不過現在麻煩你先冷靜下來聽我解釋。」灰靈站在他的辦公桌旁，不快不慢地開口說道，「亞落斯，麻煩你去將門給鎖上，因為接下來的事情，我不想讓任何外人知道。」

　　名叫亞洛斯的狐獸人立刻走上前去將門給鎖上，並轉過身來望著灰靈，「我想你還是快點解釋清楚吧，灰靈。」

　　灰靈深深嘆了口氣，接著一五一十地將阿萊克斯來見他的原因給通通說了出來，而為了增加可信度，他也把後者帶來的情報給在場的其他三名長老。

　　「阿萊克斯，這情報真的沒問題嗎？」儘管有灰靈的解釋，但亞洛斯長老依舊抱持有點懷疑的態度望向一身黑袍的阿萊克斯。

　　「絕對沒問題，打從一開始，我們騎士團的敵人就是人類兩大帝國以及光明教廷而已。」阿萊克斯開口回答，頓了頓後繼續開口：「我剛也跟灰靈說了，要不要將這份情報給月灼跟日耀帝國背後的兩大家族，就看他了。」

　　眾人又是陷入一片沉默，似乎都在思考著阿萊克斯所說的話，接著亞洛斯才首先打破沉默，「我先將情報送給大長老過目，到時候再看大長老的決定了。」

　　「那就麻煩你了。」灰靈點頭答謝，目送亞洛斯離開院長室，接著望向身旁的黑袍白狐人，「我想，你還欠瑞爾斯一個解釋，關於你當年廢掉他修為的事情。」

　　「我會負起全責的。」阿萊克斯邊說邊從懷中拿出一條墨綠色的水晶吊墜，「這是我遊歷時偶然得到的一個東西，可以加快修煉速度跟恢復實力。」

　　黑狼人長老瑞爾斯似乎對對方突如其來的舉動有點不知所措，看了看灰靈後，才伸手接過對方的吊墜，「哼，別以為這樣就能一筆勾銷。」

　　瑞爾斯的話讓在場的人都不約而同地笑了出來，接著銀貓獸人長老才開口：「阿萊克斯，你們知道教廷何時會行動了嗎？」

　　「十天，十天以後，人類聯軍就會抵達遺忘廢墟邊境，而我們騎士團也會在那時候做好準備。」阿萊克斯緩慢嚴肅地說道，「不過到時候我跟灰靈不會親自前往戰場，我們還有更重要的事情必須去處理。」

　　「重要的事情？」白虎獸人長老困惑地問道，「究竟是什麽事情會比抵抗人類聯軍還重要？」

　　灰靈和阿萊克斯對望一眼後，接著才開口：「我跟阿萊克斯的導師，從別的位面回到星羅大陸了，而阿萊克斯懷疑導師他有其他的目的，因此我們有必要去找他。」

　　「好，聯軍的事情交給我們吧，你跟阿萊克斯就去做你們要做的事情。」白虎獸人長老點點頭，「同時，亞洛斯跟我也會通知日耀、月灼帝國，現在我們正面臨前所未有的大戰。」

　　「那就麻煩你了。」灰靈感激地說道，接著望向阿萊克斯，「事不宜遲，阿萊克斯，用領路者吧。」

　　「瑞爾斯，等這次事情結束，你的修為我會想辦法幫你恢復的。」阿萊克斯對著黑狼人說完後，右手輕輕一晃，一把白銀色的魔杖立即出現在他手中，接著他咬破自己的左手手腕，將鮮血低在魔杖頂端的綠色寶石上，寶石立即浮現出耀眼的光芒，「神威兵器．引路者……」

　　「阿萊克斯！別忘記你說的話。」瑞爾斯長老喊道，而白狐只是淡淡一笑，便帶著灰靈透過傳送魔法瞬移出去，接著黑狼低聲呢喃「一定要活著回來阿。」

　　※

　　同一時間內，在天山上接受冰霜巨龍雅芮娜考驗的白牙，正行走在一個奇異的空間中，四周的沒有任何景物，一切都是雪白一片。

　　儘管對這空間抱有疑慮，但他還是朝遠處唯一的光點走去，因為那有可能是離開這空間的方法。

　　幾分鐘後，白牙踏出了原本的奇異空間，只見他眼前的是一座由冰霜作成的宮殿，宮殿的深處中央上，擺著一副精美的盔甲，那正是白牙渴求的冰封王座盔甲。

　　「喲，你總算來到這了。」一名的狼人突然出現在冰封王座盔甲身旁，他穿著一件以白色為主的豎領大衣，且鑲著藍色的邊，下擺長達腳踝並有著刻著華麗玄奧的符文，腰上綁著一條紅色的腰帶，而在腰帶中央的位置上，又用銀色鍊子繫著一個銀色六芒星樣式的徽章，頭上的兜帽遮住了大部分的臉龐，但還是能看出，他是一名銀狼人。

　　「你是誰？難道你也是看守冰封王座盔甲的人嗎？」白牙停下腳步，抬頭望著這名突然出現的狼人。

　　「對，但也不對。」銀狼人伸起右手食指，左右搖晃著，「這麼說吧，我是來測驗你的，看你究竟有沒有資格擁有冰封王座盔甲。」

　　「測驗的方式呢？難道也是和你戰鬥？」

　　「要戰鬥也是可以啦，其實主要是讓我能看見你的心。」狼人在冰封王座盔甲旁邊悠閒地坐了下來，「你手上目前有兩樣神威兵器，一是霜之哀傷神劍，二是霜之王鏈。」

　　「你要我不解封王鏈嗎？」白牙下意識地摸著雙手手腕上的王鏈。

　　「呵呵，真是天真。」銀狼人笑呵呵地說道，接著伸手摸了摸自己的下巴，隨後打了個響指，白牙身後的出口立刻關上。

　　「我們……把事情弄得簡單一點好了。」銀狼人緩緩地站起身來，左手輕輕一晃，一條銀色鐵鍊綁著的銀色六芒星徽章從他的袖子內掉了出來，一陣銀光閃過之後，幻化為一把刀柄上鑲有藍寶石的銀色太刀，「盡你的全力來打倒我吧。」

　　「那個徽章……」儘管只有短暫的時間，但白牙仍然清楚地看到那六芒星徽章，隱約間，他似乎曾經看過類似的東西。

　　「我要上了喔……」銀狼人淡淡一笑，慢慢邁步朝白牙走來，「記得要拿出全力喔……」

　　幾乎是一瞬間，銀狼人的身影已經來到白牙面前，手中的太刀直刺對方的心窩，但後者也趕緊拔出長劍擋住這攻擊。

　　「用你的全力，不管你要解封王鏈也好、解封霜之哀傷神劍也好，把你現在所有的力量都拿出來吧。」銀狼人往後一躍拉開距離，緩緩開口，「打贏我，你就能拿走冰封王座盔甲，不然就是死在這裡。」

　　轟……

　　一股磅礡的魔力波動從銀狼人身上散發出來，整座宮殿也在輕輕晃動著，白牙也在瞬間感到行動遲緩，但身經百戰的他，早已經往後躍去拉開距離，接著也拔出了另一把長劍。

　「哦，原來是二刀流。」銀狼人裝作驚訝地問道，這讓白牙的怒火燃燒了起來，只見他右腳在地上一點，閃電般地撲向了對方，手中的霜之哀傷神劍纏繞著一道道寒冷的氣息。

　　「嘿，沒刺中。」銀狼人側身躲過攻擊，接著抬腳一踢，把白牙給踢飛了出去，「解封王鏈吧，不然你連碰都碰不到我。」

　　白牙在空中一個翻身，安然落地後，臉上盡是惱怒的神情，但他仍然將右手放到左手上的霜之王鏈上，「解封吧，霜之王鏈希古雷奴！」

　　一道耀眼的銀光包覆住了白牙，待銀光散去後，白牙身上的衣物換成了一件銀白色的長大衣，右手上的霜之哀傷神劍劍身中央也浮現出一道道符文。

　　「這就對了，盡全力來吧，這樣我才能徹底看見你的心跟你的覺悟。」銀狼人笑道，右腳在地上一點，主動出擊。

　　「風之步。」白牙呢喃幾聲，一圈圈綠色的龍卷過後，速度提昇一倍有餘，給手上的雙劍加持鬥氣後，也上前迎擊。

　　鏗鏘！

　　太刀與長劍碰撞在一起，爆出了不少火花以及金屬碰撞的鏗鏘聲，不同的是，銀狼人依舊態度輕鬆，而白牙則是嚴陣以待。

　　「唉呀呀呀，神威兵器就是神威兵器，威力果然不同凡響。」銀狼人一刀盪開白牙，接著上前追擊，「可惜你還不能完美的使用他們。」

　　咻……

　一陣刺耳的破空聲響起，一道道犀利的霜之劍氣朝著銀狼席捲而來，逼得他不得不在空中改變方向，一個俐落的翻身，踏在了一旁的柱子上，再借力撲了出去，閃著寒光的太刀鎖定對方身上的要害。

　　不過仗著速度飛快，白牙一次又一次地躲過對方無情的攻擊，兩人交戰十幾回合後，銀狼仍舊處於上風，而白牙的身上也多了幾道傷口。

　　「只有這樣的話，怎麽能有資格得到冰封王座呢？」再一次地把白牙踢飛出去後，銀狼人將太刀舉起來放在右肩上，好不輕鬆。

　　「這傢伙怎麽那麼強……」白牙站起身來，望著那銀狼人，雙手仍然緊握著雙劍，思考著從剛剛到現在的所有戰鬥過程。

　　每一次進攻、每一次防禦，銀狼總是搶得先機，但這卻不是速度跟反應上的差距，反而像是對方完全摸熟白牙的戰鬥習慣，而且他總覺得對方給自己一種熟悉的感覺。

　　「不可能，我跟他明明才是第一次交手。」白牙否定掉這可能性，繼續思考著其他的策略以及不停回顧剛剛的細節。

　　而當他苦苦思索的同時，銀狼人確突然開口：「看來你正在思考，為什麽我的攻擊都不管用？」

　　「那又如何？」白牙舉起手中的長劍，蓄勢待發。

　　「我就把答案給你吧。」銀狼人邊說邊用左手掀開了一直遮住臉龐的兜帽，白牙的神情也從困惑、憤怒轉成了驚訝「這樣應該瞭解了吧？白牙。」

　　許久，白牙才緩緩開口：「父親？」


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

二十九曲：父與子


　　放置冰封王座盔甲的宮殿內，一身銀白大衣的白牙站在中央，一臉驚訝地望著眼前的銀狼人，手中的雙劍已經不再纏繞著鬥氣跟任何光芒。

　　「怎麽啦？看到自己的父親需要這麼驚訝嗎？」銀狼人笑呵呵地說道，接著邁步走向白牙，「阿阿，能再度看到自己的兒子真是讓我這個做父親的相當感……嗚噗！」

　　銀狼人的話還沒說完，腹部就被白牙狠狠地打了一拳，接著下一拳朝著臉部揮來，把他打得倒飛出去，並在地上滾了好幾圈。

　　「真是個不錯的歡迎方式阿……」銀狼人摀著臉站起來說道，「可是麻煩下次別打……嗚！」

　　銀狼人再度往後飛了出去，狼狽地站起身後，對著白牙喊道，「我說別打臉阿！你忍心把你的親生父親給毀容嗎？」

　　「你不是被萊希爾特給殺了嗎？怎麽還會在這裡？」白牙望著銀狼人問道，金色的雙眼中似乎出現了淚光，「如果沒死的話，為什麽不來找我？」

　　銀狼人看到白牙的神情後，輕輕嘆了口氣，將手中的太刀給收了起來，變回原本的銀色六芒星徽章，接著走上前去說道，「其實這只是我臨死前，靠著雅芮娜的幫忙而留下來的一縷神識而已，我不能離開這個宮殿。」

　　「那母親呢？為什麽母親的沒有跟你在一起？」白牙大聲地喊道，聲音在宮殿內產生迴盪，接著他一把抱住了銀狼人「你知道我多麼渴望想再見到你們嗎？父親！」

　　銀狼人沒有立即回應，只是也是伸手抱住了白牙，許久才緩緩開口，「白牙，我很抱歉，讓你一個人孤獨活了十多年，以及我對你隱瞞的事情，但我希望你能諒解，冰封王座盔甲不能落入惡人手中。」

　　「區區一個神器會比自己的親生兒子重要嗎？」白牙一把推開銀狼人，臉上盡是憤怒以及淚水，「這十幾年來，我照著你留下來的捲軸不停勤練劍技，提昇自己的實力，但你知道，我每次看到你的字跡，我都會想起你和母親，想起以前你帶著我練劍的時候！」

　　「這些我都知道，儘管我不能離開這裡，但是雅芮娜還是會將你的事情轉告給我，包括這幾個月來，你跟光明教廷以及流雲十字騎士團的衝突。」銀狼人神色失落，但他還是直視著白牙，「我也很希望可以再帶著你練劍，但我相信你可以憑藉自己的能力，提昇自己的實力，我一直都是這麼相信著。」

　　「你能把一切都告訴我嗎？包括冰封王座盔甲、萊希爾特，能把我該知道的事情的都全盤托出嗎？」白牙也望著自己的父親。

　　「那是當然的，但現在最要緊的是得先提昇你的實力，你現在的實力不過就是高級領域強者的境界，別說萊希爾特，就連你自己的學生灰風和蒼煌你都很難打贏他們。」

　　「你連他們的事情也知道了？」白牙半是驚訝半是困惑地問道，「雅芮娜竟然肯幫妳做這些事……」

　　「畢竟我可是她收的第一名弟子，我的冰封法則全都是她傳授給我的。」笑容又回到了銀狼人的臉上，「我想你應該知道所謂真正的魔劍士的事情了。」

　　白牙點點頭，情不自禁地握緊手中的雙劍，並想起了蒼煌那強大至極的可怕實力，以及灰風身上的那股深不可測的力量。

　　「從現在開始，我會將我的一切都傳授給你，但你可以放心，在這的一天只等於外頭的一個鐘頭，所以你一定可以趕回去。」銀狼人說道，接過了白牙的霜之哀傷神劍，接著開口「可以的話，我希望你不要太過依賴神威兵器。」

　　「所以連霜之王鏈也不要太常使用了？」白牙問道。

　　「那是當然的，神威兵器只是輔助，想成為真正的魔劍士還是得靠自身的努力。」銀狼人回答道，「現在先坐下來，放鬆身體，閉上雙眼，仔細回想到至今為止，你所經歷的每場戰鬥。」

　　白牙照著父親的話閉上了雙眼，仔細回憶著每一場戰鬥以及細節，並盡可能地放空自己的思緒。

　　「現在開始，仔細聽好我所說得每一句話、每一個字，因為這些都能幫助你踏上真正魔劍士的修煉道路。」見白牙盤腿坐好後，銀狼人將白牙的雙劍給放在一旁，開始緩緩地解說起來。

　　原來，常人眼中同時修煉鬥氣跟魔力的魔劍士，只是廣義上的魔劍士，並不是真正的魔劍士。

　　而普通的魔劍士和真正的魔劍士差別就在於，前者雖然同時修煉魔法和鬥氣，但一次卻只能使用其中一種來強化自身，而且就和劍師、魔法師一樣，是使用鬥氣或者是魔力去激發空氣中的魔法元素。

　　但真正的魔劍士不同，一名修煉有成的真正魔劍士，可以同時使用魔力和鬥氣來強化自身，而且，他們並不是靠著鬥氣或魔力去操控魔法元素，而是靠著自身的神識以及精神力，將那些魔法元素當作自身力量來直接使用。

　　銀狼人說到這裡，白牙也便順便回憶著蒼煌的戰鬥，他想起蒼煌直接用手撫過太刀，便能在上面附加雷風火等各種屬性的強化魔法；想起他強化自身的各種輔助魔法……

　　「白牙，你要記住，真正的魔劍士並不是單單使用魔法元素強化刀劍，而是將兩者結合在一起，讓魔法元素的力量的完全地滲透到刀劍之中！」銀狼人一面解說一面在白牙面前來回走動著，「放空心思，放鬆全身，撇除一切雜念，將你的神識沉入這大自然中，用你的心去感受，感受這天地萬物的一切。」

　　看著閉上雙眼，正努力去領悟這玄奧境界的白牙，銀狼人眼中出現一抹驕傲以及些許淚光，而在此時，遠在千萬哩外的教廷聖城……

　　「古德夫，聯軍的情況如何？」光明教廷的教皇巴洛克坐在雕工精緻的紅色長椅上問著身旁的謀士，「能在十天之內做好準備去攻打遺忘廢墟嗎？」

　　「一切都如預期般地順利。」一身黑袍的謀士恭敬地回答著，「而萊希爾特大人需要的東西也都準備好了。」

　　「好，很好，辛苦你了。」教皇臉上浮現出一絲笑容，接著緩緩開口：「這一次戰役一定要徹底剷除流雲騎士團，到時候遺忘廢墟內豐富的資源就是我們的了。」

　　「陛下，萬一其他的帝國也想跟我們爭奪遺忘廢墟的資源，我認為我們應該在該戰爭中保留實力，以便戰後在資源分配時可以取得更大的利益。」黑袍謀士緩緩地說出自己的意見。
　　「嘿嘿，有萊希爾特大人在，隨時都能從生命位面調來一支天使戰隊，到時候其餘勢力也會乖乖低頭的。」教皇揮揮手說道。

　　對教皇來說，擊潰流雲騎士團奪取遺忘廢墟的資源只是其次，重要的是，那些神威兵器，只要收集到所有的神威兵器，屆時便能得到光明主神的更多賞賜，而有了這些賞賜，光明教廷的實力在星羅大陸便能穩作龍頭。

　　到時候，面對闇黑魔法協會以及獸人三大帝國，教廷便能擁有更多的勝算，甚至可以完全壓制住他們，最後便能統一整個星羅大陸！

　　「到那時候，整個星羅大陸都是我們的了，而那些討厭的獸人也會成為我們人類的奴隸。」教皇冷笑地說道，「古德夫，你可以先退下，但別忘了必須要確保我們的大軍隨時保持警戒狀態。

　　「遵命。」黑袍謀士對教皇行禮後，便離開了教皇殿，而後者也起身走向座位後方的一處密室內，只見裡頭已經有一名白狼人正在等著。

白狼人約莫27、8歲，身穿一件下擺長達小腿的白色豎領大衣，正面的地方鑲著金邊，一雙深邃的金色雙瞳，讓人感到不寒而慄，以及相當深邃。

　　「萊希爾特大人。」教皇恭敬地給白狼人行了一禮，接著才開口：「您所要的東西跟事情都安排好了。」

　　「很好，陛下，光明神系絕對不會虧待你的。」萊希爾特點點頭說道，接著從懷中取出一枚銀色的空間戒指，「這裡頭裝著稀有的丹藥以及一些光明神系的神術，其中包括比預言術更強大的大預言術，這在十天後的戰爭上，會非常有用的。」

　　「感謝大人，有了這番厚禮我絕對不會讓您失望的。」教皇雙手接過空間戒指，又鞠躬行了一禮，這畫面如果讓一名普通的紅衣主教或者教廷士兵看到，鐵定會以為以往相當厭惡獸人的教皇陛下瘋了。

　　但在教皇以及少數的教廷高層眼中，眼前的白狼人可是光明主神派下來協助位於星羅大陸這塊位面上的光明神系分支的人，是光明主神旗下最受到信任的人之一。

　　「我相信你絕對不會讓我失望的，關於你們的秘密武器，希望你們還是別太依賴那些所謂科學的生化兵器。」萊希爾特淡淡地說道，「那麼我先去執行光明主神交待給我的任務了。」

　　「我立刻派人傳令下去，感謝您的提醒。」

　　教皇的語音落下後，萊希爾特身形一晃，消失在了密室內。

　　同一時間，星羅大陸四大死亡禁地之一的幻影沙漠中的一處破舊神殿內，兩道身影憑空出現在神殿門口。

　　「神殿被打開了，看來導師已經來過這裡了。」其中一名握著白銀色的魔杖，身穿黑色長袍的年邁白狐輕輕地說道，「看這痕跡，看來有人和導師在這發生打鬥，不過看來只是幾名人類的改造士兵。」

　　他身旁穿著白袍的灰狼人彎下腰來用手抓起一把沙子，並讓它們隨風飄散，「的確有殘留著魔力波動，但這神殿是當年導師封印神威兵器．蛇妖血杖的地方，為什麽他又特地回來取走它？」

　　「而這正是我們打算問他的問題，不是嗎？」白狐人揮揮手中的魔杖，只見引路者頂端的綠色寶石朝著兩人的前方投射出道道綠光，並組成一幅地圖，「這是……」

　　「死亡禁地之一的鎮魂海域，看來導師就在那了。」灰狼人站起身來望著那些綠光，「我們走吧，阿萊克斯。」

　　白狐人點點頭後，揮了揮手中的引路者，接著一道銀光閃過後，兩人的身影在原地消失，緊接著，在數千里之外的鎮魂海域中的一處島嶼上出現。

　　兩人站穩身形後，四周望了望，接著便沿著一條顯然是人為開闢出來的小路往前走著，幾分鐘後，他們便來到了一處巨大的古老神殿前，而在神殿前兩旁都有許多照明用的火柱。

　　「我就在想，你們差不多也要到這了。」阿萊克斯和灰靈才剛打算繼續往前走，一道冷漠的嗓音便從神殿的上方傳來，在月光的照耀下，隱隱約約可見是一名年輕的黑狼人，有著一雙深邃的藍色雙瞳，身上穿著鑲著銀邊的黑色長袍。

　　「好久不見了，灰靈、阿萊克斯，你們都老了阿。」黑狼人邊說邊一躍而下，身影輕盈地落在兩人前方。

　　「洛伊萊特導師，真的是您嗎？您是什麽時候回到星羅大陸的。」灰靈走上前發問道，「而且您為何又解除了蛇妖血杖的封印？」

　　「洛伊萊特，真是令人懷念的名字。」黑狼人輕笑道，接著慢慢走向灰靈以及阿萊克斯，「灰靈，我的確是你的導師，如假包換的。」

　　「為什麽之前在騎士團的時候，你不和我相認呢？」阿萊克斯也開口問道，緊握著手中的引路者。

　　「那是因為，我有其他的目地。」黑狼人緩緩地回答道。

　　「你還沒回答我的問題，為什麽要解除蛇妖血杖的封印，您說過那是非常危險的神威兵器。」灰靈問道。

　　「至於解除蛇妖血杖的封印，那是因為這本來就是我的東西。」黑狼人頓了頓，接著開口：「當初我離開星羅大陸去追求更高深的法則，為了防止異位面強者的爭奪，所以我將蛇妖血杖封印在幻影沙漠中。」

　　灰靈和阿萊克斯沒有回應，仍然帶著些許不解的神情。

　　「這樣說吧，你們所熟悉的洛伊萊特已經不存在了。」看看自己的兩位愛徒臉上的神情，黑狼人輕輕地笑道，「請容我重新自我介紹，吾名瑟雷夫，流雲十字騎士團毀滅【Destruction】的騎士，同時也是黑魔導士，瑟雷夫．拜恩。」

　　「那現在，讓我們好好敘舊吧，我的兩位愛徒。」瑟雷夫收起笑容，又回到最初的冷漠，「讓我看看這些年來，你們成長了多少，或者是虛度歲月呢？」


待續

※ 文章內容之著作權與版權，均為皇天蒼狼所有。未經允許嚴禁轉貼！ ※

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

三十曲：狼與狐，久違的羈絆


　　在一處不知名的洞穴內，一名年邁的狼人昏迷不醒地躺在地上，身上的衣物多處破碎，身軀上也有不少傷口，有些甚至血流不止。

　　「灰靈！醒醒！」狼人身旁的是身穿黑袍老白狐獸人，黑袍上沾滿了血跡，只見他一臉驚慌地將幾包草藥做成的藥粉撒在灰狼的傷口，腹部上更是有一道巨大的傷口，但他確顧不得包紮，反而是盡力治療著狼人。

　　「不要就這樣死去！瑞爾斯他們還在等我們回去！」白狐獸人近乎歇斯底里地喊著，聲音迴盪在洞穴內，接著他抓起一旁的銀色魔法杖，不顧自己所剩無幾的魔力，迅速地詠唱起玄奧艱深的咒語，接著揚手撒下一片綠光，「大治癒術！咳咳！」

　　強行施展法術的情況下，可怕的反噬讓白狐張口吐出了鮮血，但是他仍然咬牙撐著，因為此時，沒有比拯救眼前的同伴更重要的事情。

　　果然，片刻過後，在他終於耗盡魔力時，灰狼的雙眼緩緩地睜開，「阿萊克斯……」

　　「你這老傢伙終於醒了……」看到灰靈醒來後，阿萊克斯鬆了口氣，從懷中摸出幾粒紅色的丹藥吞下後，背靠著牆坐下喘著氣，好不疲憊。

　　「黑魔杖呢？」灰靈吃力地坐了起來，但身上尚未治療好的傷勢，讓他痛得皺緊眉頭。

　　「就在你手邊，我在外面佈下了幾道防禦魔法，但不認為可以支持多久。」阿萊克斯將黑劍推向灰靈的手，頓了頓後，正當他打算繼續開口時，一道冷漠的嗓音從洞口傳來。

　　「的確是支持不了多久。」

　　洞口，一道身影彷彿來自地獄般地殺神佇立在那，右手上握著一把有著紅色刀刃的白柄鐮刀。

　　※

　　「那麼，開始吧，灰靈、阿萊克斯。」瑟雷夫緩緩抬起左手，食指指著灰靈，一絲絲的銀色光束慢慢凝聚在指尖，「你們的最後測驗。」

　　語畢，一道銀色光束射向了灰靈，好在阿萊克斯反應迅速，揚手發出一道魔法護罩擋住了這攻擊，但那光束強大的破壞力仍舊和魔法護罩共同化為碎片，所產生的震波，也將他和灰靈給震退了數公尺。

　　「灰靈！沒時間給你猶豫了，拔劍吧。」阿萊克斯轉頭對著灰靈喊道，接著揚手發出一道火牆，擋住了朝他們飛來的冰錐。

　　「我知道了，神威兵器……黑魔杖。」灰靈邊說邊拔出了黑色長劍，頓時間，一股澎湃的能量波動從他身上散發而出，「讓我們跟以前一樣吧，希望你沒退步阿，老狐狸。」

　　「哼，那是我要說的。」阿萊克斯緊握手中的銀色魔法杖，左手放在頂端的綠寶石上，低聲呢喃著玄奧的咒語，接著給自己和灰靈加持了一道道銀光，「我們上！」

　　阿萊克斯語音未落，灰靈的身形一晃，眨眼就來到了瑟雷夫面前，手中的黑劍夾雜著風刃，朝其頸部揮去，而在同一時間，阿萊克斯也來到黑狼的上空，揚手就是一道道犀利的風刃。

　　面對兩人的夾擊，瑟雷夫的眼神變得銳利起來，一圈圈的氣流從他身上散發而出，不僅彈飛了灰靈，同時也抵銷掉了阿萊克斯的風刃魔法，同時也做了反擊，讓兩名老者身上多出了第一道的傷口。

　　但第一次的攻擊被擋下並沒有讓灰靈跟阿萊克斯這對老搭檔氣餒，他們重整架式，再度發動了第二波的攻勢，這一次，由阿萊克斯先施展出一片濃霧，打算干擾瑟雷夫的視線，接著再由灰靈做出致命攻擊。

　　但他們的這次攻擊早已被瑟雷夫料中，只見他縱身一躍來到了濃霧外，居高臨下地望著下方的那一大片濃霧。

　　「障眼法嗎？這對我沒用的。」黑狼人的食指輕輕往下一指，一根根鋒利的銀光箭矢從天而降，無差別地攻擊下方。

　　「不試試看怎麼會知道沒用呢？」正當黑狼打算繼續攻擊下方的濃霧時，灰靈的身影已經來到的後方，手中的黑色長劍帶著耀眼的紅光以及可怕的風壓斬向了對方。

　　「這樣阿……」瑟雷夫左手一張，一面六角形的透明魔法盾牌就擋住了灰靈的斬擊，而同時，黑狼人也抬腳將他給踢向下方，接著揚手召來剛剛的銀色箭雨進行追擊，但似乎沒有收到成效。

　　「阿萊克斯的空間法則是嗎？」看著下方緩緩散去的濃霧，瑟雷夫微微皺眉，接著，磅礡的能量再度凝聚在他的食指前方，又射出一道強勁的銀光，而這道銀光直接轟開了濃霧，露出下方的景象。

　　只見阿萊克斯握著引路者招出一面閃耀著銀光的半透明盾牌，保護著自己和灰靈，似乎也是用這盾牌擋下剛剛的攻擊。

　　「沒錯，這幾十年來，我們可不是毫無進步的。」阿萊克斯邊說邊揚手劈出一道銀白色的月牙形刀刃，其所蘊含的能量，就連在他身旁的灰靈都不敢掉以輕心。

　　吱吱……

　　銀白色月牙速度飛快，所過之處的空氣一陣陣扭曲變形，帶著一陣陣刺耳的破空聲，而在上空的瑟雷夫，這次則是直接透過瞬移魔法躲開了這道月牙，而灰靈確早已在他的落腳處等待著，手中的黑劍再度咬向黑狼的心臟。

　　又一次，瑟雷夫被逼得再度召喚剛剛的銀色六角形盾牌擋住這次的攻擊，在下方的阿萊克斯也趁這機會，又是一道銀色月牙狠狠地劈了過來。

　　「同樣的把戲，對我沒用的。」瑟雷夫正想躲開阿萊克斯的攻擊時，身形突然遲緩了一下，接著他的臉上首度出現震驚的神情，「灰靈！是你！」

　　「沒錯，你不該小看我們。」在自己的攻擊被擋下的瞬間，灰靈便展開了自己的風之領域，大幅度地降低瑟雷夫的速度，並牽制他的行動。

　　轟……

　　阿萊克斯的銀色月牙完全命中了瑟雷夫，爆出一道耀眼的銀光，接著，只見一道渾身血跡的身影從空中墬落。

　　「看樣子這樣就結束了。」在灰靈降落在自己身邊後，阿萊克斯緩緩開口，並望著瑟雷夫落下的地方。

　　「是阿，的確是結束了，阿萊克斯、灰靈。」正當灰靈打算回話時，一道冷酷的嗓音的從兩人身後傳來，還沒等他們轉頭，他們四周的空氣便一陣陣扭曲，接著便是爆炸，頓時間，兩人被埋沒在了滿天的沙塵中。

　　「會空間法則的，不是只有你。」只見完好無傷的瑟雷夫從虛空中漫步走了出來，一雙藍色的瞳孔閃著森森寒光，「你們果然老了，竟然把鏡像分身當作我的本尊。」

　　煙塵緩緩散去後，滿身血跡的灰靈和阿萊克斯一面喘氣一面各自拄著長劍跟魔法杖站著，臉上已經出現些許疲憊的神情，但大多的是驚訝。

　　看著狼狽的兩名老者，瑟雷夫的臉上出現一絲笑意，左手抬起，又是幾十根銀色箭矢朝著兩人呼嘯而去。

　　「空間之壁！」阿萊克斯揮舞手中的引路者，再度展開剛剛的半透明盾牌擋住瑟雷夫的攻擊，同時，怒火又回到他的臉龐上「你這是看不起我們嗎？導師！」

　　「看不起你們？不，我並沒有這樣。」瑟雷夫緩緩開口，接著望向了白狐身旁的灰狼人，「灰靈，我想你應該能跟阿萊克斯解釋，因為你從以前就特別擅長觀察別人，即便是在戰鬥中也一樣，總是會冷靜地分析對手。」

　　聞言，灰靈握緊了手上的黑魔杖，但臉上的神情依舊，「你是想說對付我們，這樣就夠了是吧？」

　　「很好，看來你還沒老糊塗。」瑟雷夫笑笑地讚許道，接著目光望向了阿萊克斯，儘管只是一個簡單的動作，但確讓白狐感到一絲寒意，打從他踏入領域巔峰境界後，就沒在感受過的感覺，又再度回到他身上。

　　「魔法即是力量，我是這麼教導你們的，但是你們和我對於力量的認知卻是完全不同。」瑟雷夫淡淡地開口，「就如同阿萊克斯你的空間法則和我的空間法則之間的差距，因此，你們這兩個老人才會渾身是傷……」

　　喀嚓！

　　瑟雷夫的語音未落，一陣震耳欲聾的巨響轟然想起，只見一道水桶班粗細的紫色閃電從天而降，在黑狼的身旁劈出一個坑洞，緊接而來的是，磅礡的令人窒息的魔力波動。

　　「不准你這樣汙辱灰靈，瑟雷夫！」前所未見的怒火出現在阿萊克斯身上，一股又一股能量波動從他身上散發出來，但最讓灰靈驚訝的是，阿萊克斯的身後竟然出現九條雪白的長尾巴，「你已經不是我們的導師了，所以我沒必要對你手下留情。」

　　「阿萊克斯，你這是？」灰靈看著那九條彷彿有生命般，不停扭動的尾巴，臉上除了驚訝之外。

　　身為阿萊克斯的老夥伴，灰靈一直以為自己對阿萊克斯完全瞭解，包涵他的個性以及戰鬥風格，但現在看來，他是大錯特錯。

　　因為這是他第一次看到阿萊克斯這樣的姿態，讓他想起了以前曾在書本上看過的一道傳說……

　　早已消失了千百年的上古種族，九尾天狐族！

　　傳說，九尾天狐是天生的魔法師，天生對於各種屬性法則的領悟就遠超其他種族，儘管是同樣的一道低階的火球魔法，給九尾天狐施展後，可以發揮如同高階魔法的可怕威力。
　　而因為這種可怕的天賦神通，導致了上古眾神的討伐，在八千年前的神魔大戰中被毀滅殆盡，整族幾乎慘遭肅清。

　　但萬萬沒想到的是，竟然有一絲血脈流傳了下來，經過了千百年的歲月，再度於星羅大陸上出現，而且竟然是在灰靈相處多年的老夥伴，阿萊克斯身上！

　　「九尾天狐，遠古的血脈覺醒了是嗎？」和驚訝的灰靈不同，黑魔導士瑟雷夫仍舊保持剛剛的冷漠，「想不到竟然會這麼早。」

　　「天火柱！」阿萊克斯揚手發出一道沖天的火柱，接著又引來幾道巨大的紫色閃電，毫無保留地攻向了瑟雷夫。

　　「火焰法則、雷電法則以及空間法則……真的就如書上記載的一樣。」灰靈仍舊訝異地看著突然爆發的阿萊克斯，直到一道銀光朝他呼嘯而來，但被阿萊克斯給擋下時，他才回魂，握緊手上的黑劍。

　　「灰靈！給我專心點！」阿萊克斯轉頭說道，接著手中的法杖一揚，前方原本只是泥土的地板，竟然出現一道道的水柱，並慢慢化為一道巨大的浪潮，「水系禁咒，水淹大軍！」

　　沖天的海浪如同出閘的猛虎般，朝著瑟雷夫撲過去，沿路上的樹木都被連根拔起，原本的森林頓時陷入一片汪洋！

　　面對如此兇猛的浪潮，瑟雷夫一躍來到半空中，但阿萊克斯的攻勢還沒結束，只見幾聲破空聲響起，數道屬於空間法則的單體攻擊魔法，『空間大裂斬』朝他飛來，逼得他不得不召出一道銀色的魔法護罩抵擋攻擊，但卻是雙雙抵銷，化為無數銀光飄散於天地間。

　　而這也讓灰靈逮到了攻擊的機會，灰靈在瑟雷夫的上方，雙手握劍，黑色的劍身上浮現出一道道神秘的符文，伴隨著可怕的能量波動，朝他劈砍而下。

　　但面對這有著完美默契般地攻擊，瑟雷夫卻沒有絲毫慌張，反而露出一抹讓人不寒而慄的微笑……

　　轟！

　　一聲震天的爆炸聲和一抹照亮夜空以及島嶼方圓數十里海域的銀光出現在阿萊克斯的上方，耀眼得讓他必須抬手遮去大部分的銀光，才能看清空中發生的事情。

　　碰！

　　突然，一道身影重重地摔在他的身旁，而那熟悉的氣息讓他知道，這身影便是他的夥伴灰靈，但還沒等到他上前去查看灰狼的傷勢時，身後確傳來一股沖天的殺意以及無與倫比的威壓。

　　「什……」幾乎是一瞬間，在阿萊克斯抱起灰靈的同時，一道銀光便吞噬了他們兩人，並朝著遠處的一塊約十公尺高的巨大岩石轟去，眨眼就把那巨岩，轟成滿天碎石。

　　「逃走了嗎？」如同剛剛，瑟雷夫的身影從虛空中漫步而出，但不同的是，他身上的黑袍的雙手袖子部份已經是破爛不堪，結實的手臂裸露出來，「沒想到竟然能逼我使出那一招阿……灰靈、阿萊克斯……」

　　「算了，繼續進行計畫了。」黑狼人邊說邊轉身走上神殿的階梯，打開大門便走了進去。

　　而在數千里外的遺忘廢墟境外，一隊又一隊身披光學戰鬥盔甲的改造人士兵手持精密的雷射武器，整齊劃一地行走著，而在他們兩旁的是身穿白銀色盔甲的教廷士兵以及手持魔法杖的白袍魔法師，他們紀律嚴整，殺氣騰騰，而且目標明確，那便是位於遺忘廢墟境內的，流雲騎士團的大本營！


待續。

※ 文章內容之著作權與版權，均為皇天蒼狼所有。未經允許嚴禁轉貼！ ※

----------


## 紅峽青燦

(驚恐)阿克萊斯瞬間異化!!
不~所有的導師都是怪物啊~變態的強!!
(一直覺得這個故事有火影味)

小疑問~
魔狼只有一隻嗎?
還是亂星天是其中一隻~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> (驚恐)阿克萊斯瞬間異化!!
> 不~所有的導師都是怪物啊~變態的強!!
> (一直覺得這個故事有火影味)
> 
> 小疑問~
> 魔狼只有一隻嗎?
> 還是亂星天是其中一隻~


魔狼的問題，請等待之後的章節囉XD

至於火影味嗎，也還好啦，已經慢慢沒了（被打

請期待下一篇

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

三十一曲：兩地起火


　　遺忘廢墟地下的廣場上，足有二十萬名的士兵已經在大統領的帶領下前往地面上早已建立好的碉堡周圍進行佈署，準備迎戰光明教廷、雅美斯帝國以及皇達斯帝國的聯軍。

　　儘管根據情報顯示，人類聯軍足足有二十五萬，但騎士團一方，上至各級統領下至在最前線的士兵都沒有絲毫畏懼，因為有四位王隨行以及那幾名強大的騎士。

　　此時的地下廣場，牙之王，同時也是流雲騎士團的團長蒼煌一個人坐在一座高塔的屋頂上，透過手上的幻影水晶，即時觀看著大軍的佈署狀況，同時也在觀察著人類聯軍的動向。

　　而在此時，一匹黑狼拍著寬度長達兩公尺的黑色蝠翼降落在他身邊，探頭望著蒼煌手上的那水晶說道，「剛剛去探查了一下，看來人類們打算先就地紮營，等到明天早上在繼續深入遺忘廢墟。」

　　「果然如此，就跟大統領的看法相差不遠。」蒼煌笑了笑，接著開口：「亂星天，你覺得我們應該出戰嗎？」

　　黑狼甩甩尾巴，接著回答道：「你的意思是，你不打算參戰囉？」

　　蒼煌緩緩站了起來，望著遠處的通往地面上的出口，若有所思，「不用我們參戰，這場戰爭也很快就會結束了。」

　　「隨便你吧，那要我吩咐大統領準備進行作戰計畫了嗎？」

　　「也好，傳令下去，要大統領派出幾支游擊隊，帶領的人最少要有高級劍皇級別的實力。」蒼煌將手中的水晶輕輕拋向半空中，讓它顯示出更大的影像範圍，「人數不要太多，從聯軍最外圍的據點開始突襲，但不要戀戰。」

　　「遵命，但你可要給我準備好上等的烈炎魔獅的肉等我回來阿。」亂星天拍拍翅膀飛到半空中，不忘回頭對著蒼說道。

　　「那是當然的。」牙之王笑呵呵地說道，接著再度望向半空中那水晶播放出來的遺忘廢墟景象，開始在擬定新的一些作戰策略。

　　對騎士團來說，現在留守在遺忘廢墟的強者足以應付人類聯軍，但不免會付出一些代價。

　　遺忘廢墟一戰，並不是要取得勝利，雖然那是最好的結果，但最大的目標便是只要能將人類聯軍給拖在這裡，徹徹底底消耗他們的兵力便能達成作戰目的。

　　星羅大陸強者為尊，實力強悍便能有更多說話的機會，也是立足的根本，而這種大型戰爭的勝負通常都是取決於雙方的壓陣強者之間的戰鬥。

　　更何況對方可是三大勢力的聯軍，壓陣的強者只會多不會少，因此，流雲騎士團團長蒼煌也親自前往遺忘廢墟深處拜訪了那些隱居已久的修煉者。

　　而在另一方面，只有蒼煌和亂星天等騎士團少數高層才知道的極機密作戰計畫也悄然開始實行。

　　這個作戰計畫極為機密的原因有二，一是這作戰計畫的執行隊伍，全都是實力達到聖階以上的強者，他們的目標便是光明教廷各處的重要大型分部，二來，這也是為了混淆聯軍一方，讓他們在情報的獲取上出現錯亂。

　　最後，就地利而言，遺忘廢墟是流雲騎士團的大本營，也是他們的地盤，沒有人比他們更瞭解廢墟內的各種地形，這在擬定作戰計畫方面，蒼煌擬定出的作戰方針，可以比聯軍一方更多更靈活！

　　綜合以上幾點，此次戰役對騎士團一方來說，只能說是十拿九穩，也因此蒼煌才會不出戰，待在後方因應戰況來下各種作戰計畫。

＊
　　馬特爾是聖光騎士團第十番隊的隊長，平時帶領著一支一百人的隊伍，在這次的戰役中被團長指派到這邊來建立巡邏哨點。

　　距離他被選拔進光明教廷的聖光騎士團，至今已經過了十五年，由於他天賦不錯，被大團長看中，拉拔在身邊重點培養，在短短的五年內就成為了一名隊長，這對其他人來說是非常羨慕以及忌妒的。

　　在擔任隊長後的十年內，他帶領小隊完成了不少任務，深受團長喜愛以及欣賞，而他的事蹟自然也傳到了教廷的高層耳中，只要這次戰役結束，他就能從隊長卸任後，便能直接晉身為紅衣主教，這可是非常稀少的機會，所以他也特別重視這次的任務。

　　「傳令下去，要他們快點建立好哨塔，然後要魔法師們以方圓一百公尺為範圍佈下探測以及防禦魔法陣！」身批白銀色重甲的馬特爾在帳篷內對著幾名親衛下令道，「對手可是大陸上的世界公敵組織，你們全部都要給我繃緊神經，建立的防禦網，要連一隻血蚊都不准通過！」

　　「遵命！」親衛立即領命而去。

　　作為一名率領著百人部隊，而且還是教廷最精銳的戰力的部隊隊長，他的閱歷豐富，深知這次的任務有多麼的危險，畢竟嚴格來說，現在的他們已經是在敵人的地盤中，對方佔盡了地利，而且兵力未知，不得謹慎行事。

　　對馬特爾來說，這次任務不單單只是為了剷除異教徒，也為了他自己的未來，只要他升上紅衣主教，那麼不管事金錢或是權勢，已經是他的囊中物了。

　　「晉身為紅衣主教後，就能開始跟迪亞公國的國王談婚事了……」在對著身旁的幾名親衛下了幾道命令後，他大步走進自己的帳篷內，心裡開始盤算升為主教後的任何事情，一想到能把迪亞公國內的第一美人摟在懷中，他就巴不得希望這場戰爭趕快結束。

　　但還沒等他繼續意淫，一名親衛便慌慌張張地衝進帳篷高喊：「隊長，敵人、敵人突襲！」

　　「傳令下去，全軍備戰，就算是死也要擋下他們，千萬不能讓他們抵達第二層防線！」馬特爾一面下令一面拿起放在一旁的重劍，為了他個人的未來，這次任務絕對不能有任何閃失！

　　不過儘管如此，等他衝出帳篷時，仍然被眼前的景象給震懾到。只見他面前陷入一片火海，到處都是廝殺的人影，鮮血、屍體更是四處都是。

　　「法師團！準備各種輔助魔法！」一劍砍殺一個衝上來的敵軍後，馬特爾大聲下令，只見遠處的幾名法師立刻集結成一團，幾名身披重甲的騎士也默契般地圍成一圈保護裡頭的法師。

　　「哦，反應倒是挺快的，但不見得會有用喔。」一道帶著笑意的中年男子聲音從上方傳來，馬特爾抬頭一看，只見那人身穿黑色大衣，胸口前一樣著繡著雲朵以及十字架，但不同的是，那雲朵是紅色的。

　　「握緊武器，擺出陣型！」馬特爾握緊手中的巨劍大聲下令著，如果對方是教皇視為騎士團最強戰力的那九名強大的騎士之一，那情況已經不是他能對付的了。

　　「哼。」那黑衣人冷哼一聲，大手一揮，身後的十多名手下紛紛一擁而上，而他本人也拔出了一把長劍，直接上前單挑馬特爾。

　　星羅大陸之戰，便由騎士團一方率先打響了戰火之鐘！

　　＊

　　同樣的月空下，遠在數千里外的一處懸涯上，三道身影豎立在那，帶頭的人望著底下那座雄偉且易守難攻的鋼鐵堡壘。

　　這鋼鐵堡壘是光明教廷挖空了兩座鐵礦才打造出來的堅固碉堡，也是作為他們向南方傳教的跳板以及一個重要的戰事據點。

　　平時駐紮著五萬精銳的大軍，以及幾個七級以上，隸屬於教廷的高級傭兵團，扣掉老弱婦孺以及平民，兵力仍然也有八萬，足以攻下一些小型的國家，而在城牆上，每隔五十公尺便有一座魔法塔，只要充足的魔法晶石，便可以形成最可怕的防禦網，而且每隔十公尺都有身披重甲的士兵以及長弓手在巡邏。

　　城堡的兩面環山，唯二的出入大門，更是面對著一處空曠的大草原，幾乎沒有任何掩蔽物，這可以讓魔法塔以及長弓發揮完整的威力。

　　有了強大的防禦兵器以及地利，也難怪駐紮在這城堡的紅衣大主教曾經說過，只要給他充足的資源，他可以擋下十萬大軍，甚至將對方給全數殲滅。

　　但現在的鋼鐵碉堡內卻是警報四起，驚恐的平民四處亂竄，身批盔甲的士兵列隊前進，高階將領的命令一道又一道地發佈下去。

　　「敵襲！疏散居民！關閉城門！」

　　「魔法師上魔法塔！騎士列好陣型！快！」

　　各級的統領紛紛指揮著自己的部下，一隊隊騎著戰馬的士兵在各自負責的崗位好列好陣型，弓箭手們也上了屋頂準備提供火力支援，魔法師們也給眾多隊友加持各種輔助魔法。

　　「兄弟，你說這次敵人真的是流雲騎士團嗎？不然怎麽統領這麼著急？」一名握著長劍的瘦小士兵問著身旁的大漢。

　　「管他是誰，我們一定可以成功殲滅他們！」重甲大漢扛著手中的重劍不屑地說道，「而且只要有那些魔法塔形成的魔法護罩跟那兩座大門在，對方就算兵力再多也攻不進來！」

　　咚……

　　正當那重甲大漢打算繼續說下去，一聲清脆但響亮的腳步聲從他們的上方傳來，同時也伴隨著一道平靜的嗓音。

　　「原來如此，很不錯的自信……」聲音的主人一名身穿黑袍的老狼人，雙眼是深邃的藍色，毛色黑色但些許已經轉白，而在他身旁的是一名身穿黑色大衣的年輕銀狼人，兩人的共同處，便是衣服左邊胸口的位置都鏽著白色雲朵以及十字架！

　　「流雲十字騎士團！」那瘦小士兵驚恐地高喊，至於他身旁的大漢以及其他的士兵都紛紛舉起手中的武器。

　　「別怕！他們還在魔法護罩外頭！」站在最前方的隊長高聲喊道，「穩住陣型，握緊武器！偉大的光明主神會庇佑我們的。」

　　「不、不對……隊長，他們已經在魔法護罩內了！」站在隊長後方的一名魔法師驚恐地說道，而下一秒，一道粗大的紫色閃電從天而降，眨眼就將他眼前的小隊長給劈成焦碳！

　　「哇阿！雷之王，那是騎士團的雷之王！」周遭幾名目睹這慘狀的士兵紛紛往後退開，滿臉驚恐，甚至有人已經轉身快步逃離現場，恨不得離那銀狼人越遠越好。

　　「不要跑阿，不要後退，我們是護教騎士團阿！」其中一名手持長槍的副隊長高聲對著那些慌張逃跑的士兵喊道，但效果似乎微乎其微，在接二連三的閃電落下之後，有更多的士兵選擇逃離。

　　看到眾多士兵逃跑的一幕，銀狼人降落了下來，在地上邁步緩慢地往前走著，而那名手持長槍的副隊長立即舉起手中的武器。

　　「不准過來！你別以為我會讓你通過這裡！」

　　「如果你只是在嚇唬我的話，你逃跑我是不會理睬的。」銀狼人依舊緩慢地邁步走著，「對你們這些人，根本沒什麽必要出手。」

　　「不要太小看我們光明教廷了！我叫你不准動！」那副隊長高舉手中的長槍喊道，而在他身邊，其餘的士兵也紛紛舉起武器跟他一同阻擋這名狼人。

　　「你們還不瞭解嗎？面對死亡，你們已經敗給恐懼了……」銀狼依舊淡淡地說道，但空氣中仍然出現了些許無形的威壓，「你們的握著武器的手已經不聽你們的使換了。」

　　「上阿！」儘管心裡滿是恐懼，但作為一名副隊長，他依舊率先衝上前，不過還沒等他靠近前方的銀狼人，一道閃電便貫穿了他的胸膛，而在他身後的士兵看見這一幕，也徹底失去了戰意，僅有少數留下來打算將副隊長帶回去搶救，但絕大部分也都是轉身逃走。

　　「格嵐帝列大人，下一步該如何？」銀狼人停下了腳步，打量著那幾名留下來的士兵，「我認為這個部隊已經完全喪失戰意了。」

　　「隨便你，如果你認為讓他們活下來是幸福的話，就那麼辦吧。」那黑袍狼人站在半空中緩緩開口，「畢竟……戰爭早就已經開始了……」

　　「瞭解……」銀狼人閉上雙眼說道，待他睜開雙眼後，又是數道紫色雷電從天而降，開始肅清那些前來支援以及想反抗的士兵們。

　　「戰爭是很痛苦的阿……」將神識放出去，探查整座城堡的情況後，黑袍狼人格嵐帝列緩緩地說道，正當他把神識收回時，位於城內大教堂後方的傳送魔法陣發出一道耀眼的銀光，幾名罩著斗篷的人影從中現身……



待續

----------


## 帕格薩斯

搶沙發...(趴倒
好久沒來就看到了超多精采更新章節www
蒼狼哥越來越厲害了...
期待接下來的發展!(搖尾

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 搶沙發...(趴倒
> 好久沒來就看到了超多精采更新章節www
> 蒼狼哥越來越厲害了...
> 期待接下來的發展!(搖尾


感謝捧場^^

過獎了～蒼我還不夠厲害

請期待下一篇～

----------


## 茶川翼

好久沒看蒼的小說了w
從二十一曲開始追起到現在的三十一曲，
比較印象深刻的是灰風竟然加入了騎士團，一直在想說灰風不會是...叛逆了吧w
隨著文章的推進，騎士團到最後也出面的差不多了呢！
來自八方職業各有所長，每一個階級都高的只能遠望，姆...
然後還蹦出了個磨狼亂星天，覺得這根本是蒼的分身嘛，只不過是獸型態的，以他的實力應該也是神階（？
第二十六曲我還真希望蒼能苦戰更久一點（欸，不然前面好幾曲跋扈強大好久喔XD
白牙為了獲得力量和大陸的和平，見到雅芮娜、跟冰封系的藍色巨龍決戰，後面還對上自己的父親...
結果是感動的相逢阿OAQ~
給白牙之父這麼一說，果然還是自身的領悟和實力比起輔助的武器、神器更為重要，
就好比就算手上有把武器，自己的能力卻不能控制或熟練運用的話，就算武器再強大也是枉然，最重要的還是基本功。
接著看到第三十曲，雖然我不知道瑟雷夫的年紀多大，可是灰靈和阿萊克斯是兩隻高齡的老獸呀，
姆......該不會是瑟雷夫再欺負兩名老獸吧......=w=？
來到了第三十一曲，看來這場戰爭是打的如火如荼了，很期待這場戰爭的過程和結果。
話說，月空他們幾位也很久沒現身了，我想他們應該是到後面會參與吧w

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

三十二曲：再度對決！蒼煌的力量


　　遺忘廢墟境內，紮營修整的人類聯軍一陣混亂，大統領身旁的幾名傳令兵手中的傳訊魔法水晶不停收到來自前線的慘劇。

　　「這是第三小隊……我們遭到敵人的突襲，需要立即的增……嗚阿！」

　　「第七小隊也遭到對方的攻擊！對方至少有高級劍皇的實力！」

　　「傳令下去，第二道防線的第十一到第十五小隊準備去增援！」聽到一則又一則的壞消息後，身披白銀重甲的聯軍大統領對著身旁的親衛大聲下令道，接著命令其餘親衛將魔法地圖給展開，並在上頭用紅筆畫出幾個圓圈，「這些點在增援來之前一定要守下來，沒有我的命令誰都不準撤退！立刻傳令下去！」

　　「遵命！」幾名親衛收到命令後，趕緊將這些命令給傳達出去，不過仍然一直收到來自前線的消息，而其中鮮少有好消息。

　　＊

　　遺忘廢墟地下，流雲騎士團的大本營內，一座高塔的屋頂上蒼煌正坐在那望著頭上那巨大的幻影水晶，隨時監控著戰況，同時也利用傳訊魔法水晶來下達各種命令，但大部份的時間，他仍然任由大統領自己判斷該執行何種命令。

　　而正當他打算站起身來活動活動時，身後的一道腳步聲引起他的注意，但他臉上卻沒有任何一絲驚訝，只是平靜地開口：「想不到你竟然能隻身來到這裡阿，白牙老師。」

　　來人身穿一件白色長大衣，左腰上繫著一把長劍，一雙金色的瞳孔緊緊盯著高塔上的騎士團團長。

　　「我是來履行約定的，蒼煌，相信你也做好覺悟了吧？」白牙邊說邊拔出了腰上的長劍，「用這把神威兵器．霜之哀傷神劍將你從黑暗中給救出來。」

　　「這樣看來，你終於成為了真正的魔劍士。」在最後的五個字，蒼煌刻意一個字一個字加重語氣地說完，接著右手一晃，銀色六芒星紋章掉了出來，一道銀光閃過後，化為一把總長約為一百五十公分的黑色太刀。

　　白牙握緊手中的長劍，但他注意到蒼煌的毛色回到他在學院時其中的藍白雙色，隨即開口道：「你的毛色是原本的藍白雙色，代表你不打算使出全力應戰吧？」

　　「真不快是白牙老師，竟然注意到這點，那麼我以前戴著遮住右眼的眼罩，想必你也知道那是做什麽用的吧？」蒼煌淡淡一笑。

　　「壓制力量用的，怪不得你在學院內的實戰成績總是名列前茅，因為你在那時候的實力就已經達到領域了，我沒說錯吧？」

　　「沒錯，那是我用來隱藏實力的方法，……」蒼煌的語音未落，白牙已經舉劍衝了上來，速度快到他幾乎沒時間提刀擋下攻擊，但他身體一側，躲過了攻擊，但對方的攻勢也開始了！

　　「看劍！」白牙拉回長劍，由劈砍改為連續的高速刺擊，逼得蒼煌只能不停閃躲以及用刀防守。

　　噹！

　　蒼煌一刀盪開白牙的長劍，往後躍去拉開距離，但後者也立刻拍馬追上：「別想逃！」

　　「絢幻．幻影步……」一圈藍光閃過後，蒼煌的速度提昇了一倍有餘，在高速移動中一個變向，眨眼間就來到白牙身後，手中的黑刀也凝聚了大量黑色氣息，「犽幻．龍翔傲九天！」
　　黑刀往上一揮，九條黑龍蜂擁而出，一同朝著白牙飛撲而去，途中經過的建築物紛紛慘遭撞毀。

　　「別小看我！」白牙手中鋒利的長劍一揮，一道道寒冷的氣息朝九條撲來的黑龍籠罩過去，將他們給凍結成冰雕，接著打個響指，冰雕瞬間爆破，直接給牙之王來個大範圍的攻擊。

　　滿天的碎屑和沙塵中，一道藍光突然朝他襲來，不過白牙直接用霜之哀傷神劍將那道藍光給劈成兩半，接著大喊道：「蒼煌，我不知道你究竟再打什麽算盤，但你這樣的話是打不倒我的！」

　　「很有趣的話。」咻的一聲，蒼煌的身影出現在白牙的後方，左手握刀，右手放在黑色大衣的口袋內，「但你這樣也是打不倒我的……」

　　「少耍嘴皮子！」白牙二話不說再度舉劍衝了上去，不過還沒等他近身，一道黑影從天而降，隨之而來的是一根根犀利的銀色箭矢，將他給逼退。

　　「我說蒼煌阿，竟然有敵人來到了，怎麽不跟我聯繫呢？」亂星天拍拍翅膀懸浮在兩人的上方。

　　「阿，因為我一人就足夠應付了，你能代替我去跟大統領一同指揮作戰嗎？」望著突然出現的魔狼，蒼煌淡淡地說道，「因為這人是我之前的老師，所以我不太希望有人插手。」

　　「好吧，隨便你了。」亂星天邊說邊飛向那顯示著遺忘廢墟內情況的幻影水晶下方，同時也給自己佈下幾道防禦魔法陣。

　　「我想，我們可以繼續了，白牙老師。」蒼煌依舊維持著剛剛的姿勢，不過這番話的語氣帶著一絲嘲諷，這又招來對方的一陣猛烈攻擊。

　　不過和剛剛一樣的是，蒼煌似乎完全不打算反擊，只是一直閃躲或者是防守，這讓白牙越來越火大，也越來越有更多的不解以及困惑。

　　「我問你一件事吧……白牙老師。」交手到一半時，蒼煌突然開口說道，同時也不忘一刀擋開白牙的攻擊，「你是為了什麽目的，而和我戰鬥的？」

　　「少問這種廢話，我要把你從黑暗中救出來！」白牙似乎不打算回答，繼續兇猛的攻勢，而對方仍舊左挪右閃。

　　「那麼，你是從哪裡看出來，我墮落到黑暗中的？」在最後一句話，蒼煌特別加重語氣，一字一字慢慢地說出，而白牙的攻擊也在聽到這句話時，遲疑了些，這讓前者把握機會再度拉開距離。

　　「還是說，你對我有什麽仇恨嗎？」蒼煌仍然望著白牙，一派輕鬆地佇立在那，「如果你回答不出來，我就幫你解答吧……應該是完全沒有才對。」

　　「什……麽？」蒼煌的這番話，讓剛剛白牙心裡中的疑問同一時間湧現上心頭，不自覺地睜大雙眼，臉上盡是困惑的表情。

　　「看來我說對了。」看到白牙的反應，蒼煌淡淡一笑，接著繼續開口：「從剛剛的交戰以及你的表情就能看出來，你已經知道灰風打從一開始就沒有打算與你們對立，而你也已經從冰霜巨龍雅芮娜那邊得知教廷的一切陰謀。」

　　「也就是說呢，星藍、月灼、日耀帝國以及暗黑魔法協會都會一同出兵幫忙我們騎士團對抗人類聯軍，而你們F.I.O的部份成員也選擇站在我們這方。」

　　「而且，殺害你父母的人，是萊希爾特，不過他那時尚未加入騎士團。」蒼煌不快不慢地說道，「而萊希爾特也是我派去光明教廷內部的間諜，故意給他們提供錯誤的情報。」

　　「所以你到底是為何而戰呢？老師。」

　　面對蒼煌接二連三的問題，霜之王白牙似乎一時間反應不過來，但他還是很快地舉起了手中的長劍：「你從什麽時候開始，變得這麼多話了？」

　　不等蒼煌回答，白牙再度衝上前去，還沒近身就揮出一道道犀利的劍氣，「我再跟你說一次吧，我會來到這裡的原因沒有別的，都是身為老師的責任！而這責任讓我知道必須在這將你打倒，在你造成更多無辜的人死亡之前，而這也是，灰風拜託我的事情！」

　　鏗鏘……

　　一陣刀劍碰撞聲響起，蒼煌以及白牙再度纏鬥在一起，而兩人的覺悟也透過刀劍互相傳達給對方，也從對方的眼神中得知對方戰鬥的想法。

　　「看來你真得想在這邊打倒我。」蒼煌和白牙四目相交，在對方金色的瞳孔裡看到了覺悟以及間不可催的信念，接著，他一刀蕩開對方，往後上方躍去，落在了一座高塔的屋頂上，居高臨下地望著白牙。

　　蒼煌揮了揮手中的太刀，隨後開口：「那麼讓你見識吧！但你應該早已略有耳聞了，吾等的最終型態，以及那姿態的真正名稱……」

　　「想不到你這麼快就動用那招了阿……」而此時在一旁觀戰的魔狼亂星天喃喃說道：「這麼早就讓『那東西』降臨於這個位面……」

　　蒼煌正握太刀，刀刃朝斜下方指著白牙，以他站立的點為中心，開始出現一道黑色的六芒星魔法陣，一面旋轉一面放出絲絲的黑氣，接著一道黑色光束沖天而起，而在上方的夜空中，也出現了一道一模一樣的魔法陣。

　　望著那沖天的黑色光束以及那驚人的磅礡能量，白牙不自覺地回想起冰霜巨龍雅芮娜說過的話……

　　天魔狼族……那是已經幾乎滅絕的上古種族，是所有獸族中，最古老的種族之一，但在八千多年的神魔大戰中，確慘遭上古眾神魔殲滅，也因此，留下了不少關於天魔狼族的傳說。

　　有人說他們便是挑起神魔大戰的種族；有人說他們是來自別的次元空間的種族；也有人說他們的本體就是遠古惡魔，所以才會招來討伐……

　　但就算不管哪則傳說為真，哪則為假，唯一不變的便是，天魔狼族擁有極為可怕的天賦神通！

　　待黑光散去後，蒼煌的身影再度出現在其中，但也有了驚人的變化。

　　只見他原本藍白雙色的毛髮，變為白牙在天山中看過的黑白雙色，背上出現了翼展驚人的雙翼，翼膜的部份為黑藍色，額頭中央有六芒星圖案的紅色符文，雙眼也都變成血紅色，眼睛後方有著黑色的紋路，胸前戴著藍黑色鐵鍊繫著的銀色十字架，並帶有四個紅色勾玉。

　　「如果真的碰上了，你可要萬分小心，因為在踏入神階前，天魔狼族的領域強者就擁有足以媲美神階強者的能力。」冰霜巨龍雅芮娜的忠告再度出現在白牙腦海中，「而其中那最需要提防的能力便是……」

　　「──天魔狼皇滅體。」


待續
-------------------------------------------------
回文區：

感謝小翼的支持阿XDD

瑟雷夫的年紀會比灰靈跟阿萊克斯大喔XD

請期待下篇

----------


## 茶川翼

感覺這是蒼的最頂峰的實力，也應該是最終型態了吧w？

可是不知道體型有多大，是跟獸人同大小，還是在大個數倍？

相信應該是有瞬間毀滅數支軍隊的揮力吧w

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

這兩位的打鬥害我想起海瑟和伊亞的對決，不過似乎是不同的走向阿www 

打鬥開始有出現一些動作，感覺更好了些。

期待下章

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to薩拉：

感謝捧場～類似海瑟跟伊亞的決鬥的話，後面應該會有吧

to翼：

體型一樣阿，不會變大也沒變小，一樣是獸人～

這的確是天魔狼族的最終型態XD

請期待下篇

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

三十三曲：顫慄！天魔狼最終型態！


　　降臨於遺忘廢墟，天魔狼皇滅體，那令人不快的不祥之態所散發出來的威嚇之力──！

　　這是怎麽回事……沒有任何能量波動也沒有鬥氣和魔力的衝擊波？

　　「天魔狼皇滅體……」望著蒼煌那所謂的天魔狼最終型態，白牙的神情半是驚訝半是凝重，驚訝的是感受不到任何波動，凝重的是，那皇滅體未知的能力。

　　天魔狼最終型態，最早是從老爸和雅芮娜那邊得知這個名詞，雖然他們沒有徹底解釋清楚，但我記得他們是這樣開始說起的……

　　「還是讓你知道一下比較好，白牙。」

　　「天魔狼皇滅體，是天魔狼族最神秘是最可怕的能力，那姿態的力量足以和下位神境界的神階強者匹敵，甚至超過他們。當年蒼煌的父親蒼痕，便是用這招一舉殲滅光明教廷的追兵，其中甚至包括一名下位神境界的聖堂武士。」

　　「如果真的是這樣的話……那麼……」回想起老爸的話後，白牙謹慎地舉起手中的長劍，腳步往後移了一小步。

　　「你相當的謹慎阿，也好，可不能鬆懈了喔，不然……」不知道何時，蒼煌的身影已經來到了白牙的身後，手中的黑刀高高舉起，「一瞬間就會結束了。」

　　什麽？

　　幾乎是只有一瞬間，白牙倉促地舉劍擋下這次攻擊，但強大的力道，仍然震得他往後退了十幾公尺，在地板上留下兩道痕跡，咬牙說道：「這速度是怎麽回事？」

　　「看來你疑惑了，你對這姿態的真正力量還不是完全瞭解，不過沒關係……」蒼煌邊說邊朝白牙舉起了手中的黑刀，刀尖直指對方，「就用你的身體來親身體會，這天魔狼皇滅體的力量吧！」

　　吱吱……

　　隨著蒼煌的話，一道道藍黑色光束凝聚在他的刀尖上，甚至還因為力量太過強大，不停爆出一些細小的黑色閃電。

　　「王之閃。」

　　一道藍黑色光束閃電般地朝白牙呼嘯而去，那其中所蘊含的磅礡能量讓空氣以及周圍的建築物，甚至地面都為之撼動，所過之處的地面紛紛化為灰燼，但白牙早在那黑光近身前，便透過疾風步瞬移出去，但他身後一棟高達數十公尺的大樓瞬間就灰飛煙滅。

　　「藍黑色的……王之閃？」白牙震驚望著身後的廢墟，那強大的破壞力已經深深植入他的心中，讓他不得不運起體內的鬥氣，施展劍聖的防禦技能，太虛龍壁。

　　「要上了。」語音未落，蒼煌的身影再度來到白牙面前，一刀揮下，儘管被白牙側身閃過，但一道強烈的劍氣仍然在地上劃出一道深深地痕跡，甚至也將後方的一座高塔劈成兩半。

　　不過白牙這次沒在被那破壞力所震懾到，手中的長劍灌注鬥氣，一劍斬向的蒼煌，但確被那巨大的黑色翅膀給擋住，接著便被對方給搧飛出去。

　　「嘖，不只攻擊力跟速度，連防禦力也提昇了嗎？」白牙在半空中一個翻身，落在了地上，手起劍落，幾道霜之劍氣沿著地面衝向了蒼煌，接著他左手五指張開，按在地面上，一聲暴喝：「冰霜牢籠！」

　　十幾根巨大的冰柱組成的牆壁，從蒼煌的後方以及左右擋住了他的去路，逼得只能正面面對霜之劍氣攻擊以及白牙在施展冰牢後，補上的一發冰龍彈。

　　「你忘了嗎？在我的六幻．冥幻面前，所有法術類的攻擊都是沒用的。」蒼煌將手中的黑刀舉向前方，轉了一圈，變成刀刃朝下，白牙的霜之劍氣立刻便化為虛無，而面對接踵而來的冰龍彈，黑刀一揚，直接將其斬成兩半。

　　「還沒結束呢！冰牢破！」白牙手中的長劍一轉，更多的冰柱從天空落下，將蒼煌緊緊圍住，並同一時間往內壓縮，同時達到壓制以及攻擊的作用，這是白牙解封王鏈後，由白牙父親傳授給他的。

　　「還不能鬆懈，白牙，那傢伙還沒被打倒。」霜之王鏈希古雷奴的聲音在腦海中響起，而他也仍然舉著長劍，嚴陣以待。

　　啪擦……

　　一連串的碎裂聲響起，巨大冰之牢籠正在慢慢地瓦解，但卻不是飄散於空氣中，而是化為最原始的型態，也就是冰系魔法元素。

　　而這些魔法元素宛如有生命一般地，紛紛朝蒼煌的黑刀上凝聚而去，而且消失得無影無蹤，似乎被吸收殆盡。

　　而看到這一幕的白牙，稍早之前對於天魔狼皇滅體的疑惑，也找到了答案……

　　「你也瞭解了吧，白牙，那傢伙的能力。」希古雷奴緩緩開口。

　　「是阿，瞭解了。」白牙臉上的神情越來越沈重，手中的長劍再度籠罩在一團冰霜氣息內，「剛才完全感受不到能量波動的原因就是這個。」

　　對天魔狼族而言，無論是鬥氣、魔力甚至魔法元素和劍氣，都不是散發用，而是要吸收的物質，無論是對手的還是周遭空氣中的，全部都是拿來吸收用，而只有在攻擊時，才會一口氣爆發出來。

　　「不出手的話，就換我出招了喔。」蒼煌的右腳在地上一蹬，躍上高中，背後的雙翼一拍，如猛虎出閘般，朝白牙撲了過來，還沒近身便揮出了幾道黑色月牙，逼白牙往後方撤去後，再度加速上前追擊，展開狂風暴雨般地攻勢。

　　在蒼煌高速且破壞力驚人的攻擊面前，白牙只能被迫不斷地防守，但仍然被對方抓到一絲空隙，被一擊打飛出去，接著蒼煌左手舉起，食指前方開始凝聚一道道藍黑色的光束。

　　「王之閃。」

　　幾乎是同一時間，白牙也放出了藍白色的王之閃，和蒼煌黑色的王之閃互相撞擊在一起，儘管已經相互抵銷，但產生的衝擊波還是將白牙給震飛數公尺，緊接著，蒼煌的身影出現在上方，黑刀迅速地揮下，一道黑色月牙將霜之王給轟向地面，砸出一個坑洞。

　　「這下子便結束了。」蒼煌將黑刀直指坑洞，對著還沒散去煙塵射出了一道王之閃，這次攻擊更是將原本的坑洞給炸得更深更大，不過還沒等他收招，白牙的身影確出現在他身後，手中長劍一揮，一條冰龍咬住蒼煌，並帶著他往後飛去，沿途不停地撞擊著建築物，最後衝向了地面，凍結成一座冰山。

　　「呼、呼……」白牙朝地面落下，望著那高聳的冰山，不停地喘氣著，身上有些許傷口，似乎剛剛閃避王之閃不幸被擦到的，「如果沒有冰之鏡像，可沒有這次攻擊機會阿。」

　　「還沒結束喔，牙之王還活著，你應該也能感覺到吧，那越來越明顯的能量波動。」希古雷奴緩緩開口，「但值得高興的是，你剛剛的攻擊還是給他造成了傷害……」

　　轟……

　　希古雷奴的話才剛說完，那高聳冰山便瞬間炸裂，碎裂成不少冰屑，一道黑光沖天而起，散發出磅礡的能量波動，接著巨大的黑翼劃破了光束，牙之王蒼煌的身影再度出現在白牙面前。

　　「傷害？如果那一點小傷也算傷害的話……」站在一旁高塔上的魔狼亂星天喃喃說道，而在他說話的同時，蒼煌已經一刀揮出幾道黑色的月牙，而白牙也揮出幾道劍氣迎擊！

　　但就趁這月牙和劍氣撞擊的同時，蒼煌也迅速地拉近了距離，藉著爆炸的煙塵當作掩護，速度飛快。

　　「糟糕！解封吧！」察覺到對方行動的白牙大叫不好，趕緊將手上的王鏈解封，「霜之王鏈希古雷奴！」

　　不過一切仍是太遲了，白牙剛解封完，牙之王的攻擊也隨之而來，伴隨著一道巨大月牙，徹底強化了斬擊的破壞力，周圍的地板紛紛碎裂，揚起不少的沙塵以及碎石。

　　漫天沙塵散去後，身穿銀白色大衣的白牙舉著霜之哀傷神劍，不停喘著氣，一絲鮮血從他右眼上方滑落，身上的銀白大衣也有多處焦黑的痕跡。

　　蒼煌則是凌空而立，手中的黑刀仍然纏繞著一縷縷的黑色氣息，臉色冷漠，渾身上下散發出些許威壓。

　　下一秒，蒼煌便又發動了攻勢，解封後的白牙也舉劍上前迎擊，兩人又殘鬥在一起，整個地下廣場都是刀劍碰撞的聲響以及建築物倒塌的聲音。

　　而在外頭的地面上，在騎士團部隊的突襲下，人類聯軍不得不提前開戰，但憑藉著數量眾多的改造士兵，以及先進的光學戰鬥盔甲，人類這方還是佔了些優勢。

　　在科學家專門開發用來對付獸人的生化兵器下，每一次射擊，都會有許多獸人在瞬間變得衰老，喪失作戰能力，不過騎士團這邊也不是省油的燈，在幾名實力強大的騎士帶領下，斬殺了不少改造士兵。

　　儘管光明教廷已經緊急派出更多的天使軍團前來增援，但星藍、日耀、月灼以及暗黑魔法協會的援軍也即時趕到，各大勢力在得知光明教廷的陰謀，終於決定聯手出軍，一些隱居已久的修煉者紛紛出關，由他們對付人類一方的強者以及天使軍團，很快得便將局面給穩定住，維持住五五波的局勢。

　　回到地底下的戰鬥，牙之王蒼煌和白牙仍然在激戰著，藉由天魔狼皇滅體的可怕能力，蒼煌幾乎佔盡上風，但白牙靠著解封王鏈後的實力提昇，仗著飛快的速度左挪右閃，不停地和對方周旋，避開正面硬碰硬。

　　咻……

　　突然，一陣刺耳的破空聲響起，一道劍氣突入了兩人的激戰，將牙之王給逼得往後退去，霜之王則是望向了劍氣飛來的方向，驚呼道：「灰風！」

　　「抱歉，我來晚了。」白牙後方不遠處，身穿灰色大衣的風之王灰風握著一把長劍說道，接著他望向蒼煌，「這次換我來實現承諾了，蒼煌。」

　　面對突然加入戰局的灰風，一旁的亂星天似乎蠢蠢欲動，不過他還是選擇先靜觀其變，等待牙之王的回應。

　　「既然你來到這，代表外頭的戰況已經穩定下來了，那好吧……」蒼煌平靜地說道，接著就如同稍早之前準備施展天魔狼皇滅體時一樣，將黑刀緩緩舉起，刀刃朝下，直指灰風和白牙兩人，「我會盡全力在這打倒你們，然後殲滅人類聯軍，摧毀光明教廷，為星羅大陸帶來真正的和平。」

　　「那並不是真正的和平，因為你牽連了無數的無辜平民！」白牙高聲駁斥道，手中的霜之哀傷神劍依舊纏繞著鬥氣。

　　「蒼煌，現在還來得及回頭，你用不到將人類全數殲滅。」風之王灰風也來道白牙身旁，握緊手上的長劍。

　　「多說無益。」蒼煌緩緩地說道，接著他全身上下都浮現出一圈若隱若現的黑色光芒。

　　「──封鎖吧。」


待續。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

三十四曲：激戰！騎士團VS聖堂武士


　　莊嚴華麗的教廷聖城內，一身黑衣的謀士正忙著下達眾多作戰指令給遠在遺忘廢墟境內的大軍，而教皇巴洛克已經下令出動聖堂武士，而這舉動也驚動了聖堂內部的執事長老，但面對膠著的戰況，大長老也同意出動聖堂內的強者前去支援，甚至還派出了一支百人的天使軍團。

　　與此同時，遠在千里之外的戰場，遺忘廢墟內，騎士團一方的一處碉堡此時也陷入了激戰中，大批大批的改造人士兵在幾名強者的率領下成功攻入了碉堡內，情況對於騎士團一方來說是岌岌可危。

　　「大統領有令，殺最多人的，回去就能受封成為一名公爵！」手持長槍的大隊長大聲喊道，在他的指揮下，一隊又一隊的紛紛迅速地湧入城內。

　　而騎士團一方的士兵也依然英勇抵抗，但無奈對方人數眾多，節節敗退，但就在此時，兩道身影從天而降，其中一人揚手就是一連串的火球，眨眼間就將眾多改造人士兵燒成灰燼。

　　「唉呀唉呀，竟然這麼放肆。」那名發出火球的人，身穿一件黑色大衣，左胸口前繡著白雲以及銀色十字架，而此人便是流雲騎士團四王之一的炎隻王熾夜，但還沒等他說完話，一道真空衝擊波朝他飛了過來，但確被一手擋下。

　　「哦，這不是那天在天山上跑掉的改造人嗎？」炎之王藏在太陽眼鏡後方的雙眼帶著嘲諷地望著也來到半空中的一名身批銀白色戰甲的銀髮男子，「我記得你叫做阿瑞斯吧，而你身邊那位紅頭髮的女人叫做姬賽斯吧？」

　　「真難得你還會記得我們的名字，那又不用麻煩了，因為這是即將將你給殺掉的人的名字。」那銀髮人類邊說邊又揮出一道衝擊波，但這次確被熾夜給閃躲開，並揮出一道火焰反擊，但確被阿瑞斯身旁的紅髮女子招出一道水之障壁擋下來。

　　「二對一是吧，那便來吧，讓你們見識何謂真正的煉獄！」熾夜哈哈大笑，雙手一張，掌中都出現了赤紅色的火焰，一股身為領域強者的能量波動也毫無保留地散發出來。

　　※

　　而在另一邊，三名手持彎刀的聖堂武士和兩名手持法杖的聖堂法師對上了一名只有十五、六歲的黑狼人，夜影。

　　「哼，看來騎士團很缺人手阿，連個小鬼也能當上騎士。」領頭的一名聖堂武士冷哼道，「你現在投降的話，我還能留你一命呢。」

　　「別鬧了，教皇的命令是全都抓回去綁在火刑柱上審判，對異教徒不用有任何慈悲！」另一名握著銀色法杖的聖堂法師開口道，接著握著法杖，低聲呢喃神聖法術，給眾人加持各種輔助魔法。

　　「看來我完全被小看了呢。」身為流雲騎士團四王之一的闇之王夜影無奈地笑道，接著望著幾名聖堂武士，「可以的話，我真不想跟你們動手，但蒼哥的命令也是絕對要遵守的。」

　　「臭小鬼，廢話少說了，你們那個低賤的團長遲早也會死在我們光明教廷的神之裁決下面！」站在右邊的棕髮聖堂武士說道，接著他的身影越來越黯淡，最後竟然消失在夜空中，但他的聲音還是緩緩傳來：「到地獄去懺悔與我們光明教廷為敵吧！」

　　「低賤的團長？」夜影冷冷地重複了這一句話，一股若有若無的能量波動緩緩從他身上散發出來，突然間，一把彎刀從他眼前的虛空中劈了出來，直撲他的咽喉！

　　而這便是教廷聖堂武士最引以為傲的戰技，闇影突襲，將身影完全藏匿起來，在發動攻擊，是聖堂武士讓敵人聞風喪膽的絕技。
　　「來吧，AKUMA。」夜影的紅色雙瞳突然變得銳利起來，數十隻黑色蝴蝶般地東西聚集在他面前，擋下了這一刀，同時也強迫對方現出了身形，並逼退了他。

　　「這什麽鬼東西？」面對這未知的東西，那聖堂武士連忙後退到同伴身邊，而那幾名同伴也紛紛嚴陣以待。
　　夜影沒有回話，只是在他周圍的黑色蝴蝶慢慢散去，而他將手伸到背後，緩緩地拔出了背上的太刀，只見刀身全黑，握柄末端繫著一條短短的黑色鐵鍊。

　　「你們運氣算是很差了，抽到一隻下下籤阿……」夜影將太刀完全拔出後，將刀刃對著那幾名聖堂武士，接著他用左手食指跟中指慢慢撫過刀刃處，只見原本黑色的刀刃慢慢變成白色「醒來吧，菊一文字則宗。」

　　待整把刀的刀刃變成白色後，這把太刀便籠罩在一團白光內，接著白光四散，伴隨來的是，沖天的能量波動。

　　「你們在我面前汙辱了蒼哥、千百年來屠殺了不少獸人……」夜影依舊冷漠地說道，接著他隨意將刀往右下方一揮，一陣物體劃破空氣的刺耳破空生響起，他下方的一隊倒楣的改造人士兵跟幾棟房屋，紛紛被切割成無數塊，就連地板也出現一個坑洞，揚起不少灰塵，「別想活著回去了，人類。」

　　見到此幕，那幾名聖堂武士都倒抽了一口冷氣，儘管他們之中有人對力量法則非常熟練，但也自問沒能這麼輕鬆就做出這種破壞力。

　　而他們五人也都運起各自的鬥氣跟魔力，嚴防夜影的突襲，其中一名法師更是揚手發出一道魔法傳信，緊急通知附近的援軍。

　　「何必那麼緊張？這只是劍壓罷了。」夜影將刀舉起，他身上那股若有若無的能量波動也越來越明顯，伴隨著是濃厚的殺意，「那麼，就讓你們見識所謂的六幻吧。」

　　而在此時，也有幾名穿著斗篷的強者隨即趕到，但顯然是教廷一方的人馬，不過這也讓夜影臉上的笑容更加讓人不寒而慄。

　　原來，這幾名趕來的強者是在居住在南方鎮魂海域內海妖一族，在教皇的利誘下，海妖王也為了遺忘廢墟那龐大的資源以及神威兵器同意出兵。

　　「絢幻．幻影步伐。」低聲呢喃後，一圈藍光在夜影身上捲過，下一秒，他已經來到其中一名海妖面前，手中的刀一揮而下，但確被對方側身閃過，緊接著，對方的右手一張，一把匕首刺向了黑狼人的咽喉，而那名海妖的夥伴也紛紛同時出手，不過夜影的身影早已再度消失。

　　「結陣！」親眼見是到夜影那可怕的神速後，領頭的聖堂武士大聲下令，但在他後方的一名聖堂法師早已被太刀貫穿心臟，死得不明不白。

　　「展開領域吧，別給他機會靠近！」

　　幾名聖堂武士和實力達到領域強者境界的海妖紛紛展開各自的領域，頓時，空氣中的各系魔法元素一陣暴亂。

　　在一陣詠唱咒語後，雷系聖堂法師揚手召來眾多的紫色閃電，指揮他們攻向夜影，而海妖法師則是發出一道道犀利的水之箭矢。

　　但這幾道魔法都在接近夜影時憑空消失，接著他左手食指一伸，一道道細小的黑色光束凝聚在他指尖，緊接著化為一道黑色閃光呼嘯而出。
　　幾名聖堂武士見狀立即四處散開，而一名速度較慢的海妖慘遭黑光吞噬，全身冒煙地朝下方墜落而去。

　　看著那名被王之閃擊殺的海妖，夜影冷笑一聲，剛舉刀準備再次發動攻勢時，一道磅礡的能量波動突然從他後方傳來，他往後一望，嘴角再度出現一抹微笑：「看來那邊也正式開始決戰了阿……」

　　「好吧，那麼我要加緊腳步了。」夜影將目光拉回到眼前的敵人身上，他的愛刀，菊一文字則宗刀身上，開始纏繞著赤紅色的火焰，「裂炎之刃！」

　　「哼，納命來！」一名手持彎刀的聖堂武士暴喝一聲後，隱藏起自己的身影，飛快地來到夜影的上方，雙刀一揮而下，但確被對方擋住，不過在下方，海妖法師揚手發出一道沖天的火柱。

　　「冥幻．無冥空波。」和剛剛一樣，火柱在即將接觸到夜影的那一瞬間頓時煙消雲散，而那無情的太刀也朝著那名海妖法師揮去，但確被另一名手持長槍的海妖戰士給擋下攻擊。

　　「小鬼，去死吧！」抓緊這次機會，兩名聖堂武士左右夾擊，打算一舉擊潰夜影，但無論是他們還是一旁的聖堂法師，或者幾名海妖，似乎都沒看到黑狼人嘴角上那抹可怕的微笑。

　　「塵幻奧義．天輪轟鳴。」

　　一道道耀眼的白色光束從天而降，不僅轟殺了這些近身夾擊夜影的聖堂武士和海妖，同時也重創了底下的教廷大軍，頓時間，慘叫聲不絕於耳，被高溫白光轟炸過的地方都揚起不少濃煙和沙塵，以及出現一個個巨大的坑洞。

　　緊接著，夜影手中的太刀揚起，擋下了來自虛空中的突襲，只見發動攻擊的是一名聖堂武士打扮的老者。

　　「哦，想不到內堂的聖堂武士長老也會親自上戰場阿。」夜影冷笑地望著眼前的老人，手腕一使力，將對方往後蕩開，「看來光明教廷已經是狗急跳牆了，不過這也無濟於事。」

　　「迷失的羔羊阿，就讓我們聖堂武士來引渡你吧。」老者舉起手中的彎刀說道，「你們這些異教徒就準備接受神之裁決，用你的身軀感受一下光明主神的無邊神力吧！」

　　「神力？也好，你也親自感受一下吧……吾等一族……」夜影有恃無恐，身上的能量波動更加磅礡，比起眼前的老者，有過之而無不及，而他手上的太刀以及雙手手腕上的王鏈也散發出無邊的能量波動，似乎和起了共鳴，「真正的力量！」

　　沒有任何準備動作，沒有任何前兆，聖堂武士長老的彎刀瞬間就殺到了夜影的眼前，但只有砍中後者的殘影，而闇之王早已來到他的後方，纏繞著肉眼可見的龐大黑色氣息的太刀猛然揮出，一道漆黑的月牙隨之吞噬掉這名聖堂武士。

　　月牙散去後，聖堂武士長老只受到了些許輕傷，在他強大的護體鬥氣以及光明神術的保護下，夜影的攻擊似乎沒有太大的作用，而他也趁這時間，一刀重創了夜影。

　　「願慈悲的光明主神接納你的靈魂了。」聖堂武士長老平靜地看著朝下方落下的黑狼人，而正他打算去一旁擊殺炎之王時，一道黑色月牙從他的後方擊中了他，「什……麽？」

　　「果然你們光明教廷就和蒼痕大叔說的一樣，對於力量的見解和吾等大大不同阿。」毫髮無傷的闇之王站在聖堂武士長老後方冷冷地說道，手上的太刀還纏繞著些還沒散去的黑色氣息。

　　「這怎麽可能，我明明一刀重創了你。」老者往後拉開了距離，一臉驚訝。

　　「不過是個幻影罷了，不是殘影喔，是幻影……」夜影伸手指了指下方那個「被砍中的自己」，只見那個夜影正在緩緩消失，緊接著，闇之王右腳在虛空中一點，迅速發動了攻勢，而那長老倉促之間只能舉刀防守。

　　不過，詭異的事情發生了，在夜影的太刀即將碰觸到對方的彎刀的瞬間，刀身竟然消失了！

　　緊接著，一道血痕出現在聖堂武士長老的右手臂上，後者立即抽身急退，一臉驚駭地望著夜影。

　　「是現實也是夢境，究竟是真是夢……」夜影握著太刀，靜靜地站在虛空之中，在上方月光的照耀下，彷彿一尊來自地獄的殺神，「絢幻奧義……」

　　「幻有夢現。」


待續

----------


## 茶川翼

居然...！我以為33曲和34曲會連結在一起呢！

結果34曲是以夜影為主軸，本來想說是很期待蒼煌後面的對決呢w！

故事已經進展到再度三隻對決了，差不多在下一曲結束長久以來的決鬥了吧？

不知道為什麼會希望蒼煌小輸，可能是因為之前大強大了，忍不住有這種想法w

好想快點看到下一曲阿！

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 居然...！我以為33曲和34曲會連結在一起呢！
> 
> 結果34曲是以夜影為主軸，本來想說是很期待蒼煌後面的對決呢w！
> 
> 故事已經進展到再度三隻對決了，差不多在下一曲結束長久以來的決鬥了吧？
> 
> 不知道為什麼會希望蒼煌小輸，可能是因為之前大強大了，忍不住有這種想法w
> 
> 好想快點看到下一曲阿！


沒意外的話，下一曲應該會結束這場三人混戰XD

請期待下一篇囉。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

三十五曲：破碎的羈絆


　　流雲騎士團位於遺忘廢墟底下的大本營內，身穿黑色大衣，背上有著一對黑色雙翼的蒼煌居高臨下地望著白牙以及灰風，手中的太刀直指他們。

　　「——封鎖吧。」蒼煌的口中緩緩吐出這幾個字，身上的能量波動也越來越明顯：「牙之王鏈，埃爾維斯。」

　　一道銀光沖天而起，伴隨著驚人且磅礡的能量波動，並化為銀色的雨水狀落下，光束散去後，蒼煌身上的黑色大衣變成了銀白色的長大衣，雙手手腕上的牙之王鏈閃耀著玄奧的符文。

　　看到蒼煌解封後，風之王灰風也解封了風之王鏈，身上穿著灰白色的長大衣，手中握著一把劍身中間雕刻著許多神秘符文的長劍，其散發出來的能量波動，不亞於牙之王。

　　幾乎是一瞬間，牙之王蒼煌以及風之王灰風便交戰在一起，太刀與長劍相互碰撞，爆出不少火花以及強勁的能量波動。

　　每一次攻擊，每一次刀和劍的碰撞，兩人都能多少得知對方所帶的覺悟、意念，而這纏鬥也越來越激烈，讓霜之王白牙幾乎沒辦法插手。

　　隨著激烈的戰鬥，四周的建築物幾乎都被摧毀殆盡，不是被可怕的王之閃摧毀，就是被犀利的鋒刃、劍氣給砍成好幾截，就連地板上也是一個又一個巨大的坑洞以及深深的痕跡。

　　在一旁觀戰的白牙，儘管一直緊盯著自己兩位學生的戰鬥，但他還是小心提防一旁的魔狼亂星天，但對方似乎不打算出手，仍舊在高塔上觀望著。

　　「犽幻．爆魄斬。」再一次的刀和劍交會後，蒼煌左手放在刀背上，直接近距離施展六幻的招式，可怕的爆炸將兩人周圍的地板炸出一個巨大的坑洞，但還沒等煙塵散去，一道颶風眨眼間出現，將牙之王給震飛出去。

　　「逆彩．狂嵐！」灰風雙手一揚，召出三道可怕的龍捲風，頓時飛沙走石，天昏地暗，風之王的實力，淋漓盡致地展現出來。

　　「冥幻．無冥空波。」蒼煌將太刀在眼前一伸，便以六幻中的冥幻吸收掉了那些龍捲風，但也讓白牙逮到機會，出手襲擊，逼得蒼煌不得不往後撤去，而霜之王和灰風對看一點後，兩人一左一右聯手出擊，頓時佔盡了上風。

　　儘管擁有天魔狼皇滅體的優勢，但蒼煌卻沒辦法做出有利的反擊，主要原因在風之王灰風身上，其所擁有的霸王之力並不輸給天魔狼皇滅體，而結合霸王之力所施展出來的絕技，破壞力更是無與倫比。

　　霜之王白牙的實力也離神階境界只差一步，而且是能和王鏈完全同步的王，冰系法則的牽制力和防禦用的冰牆冰盾也能給灰風提供不少立即性的支援。

　　儘管如此，但蒼煌的實力也沒有弱到哪去，抓緊機會改變攻擊目標，全力攻擊在後方支援的白牙，仗著冥幻以及鏡幻強大的防禦能力，近乎徹底瓦解了霜之王的攻擊。

　　看到蒼煌改變攻擊目標，一旁的灰風很快地就補位上前抵擋蒼煌的攻擊，兩人又再度殺得難分難解，從東邊打到西邊；從地面打到天空，速度飛快，帶起一串串殘影。

　　而在蒼煌這邊激戰的同時，另一方面，蒼煌的祖父以及雷之王銀月帶領的小隊，也徹底將教廷的許多大型據點給通通摧毀，現在正陷入和前來支援的聖堂武士以及海妖一族強者的激戰中。

　　與此同時，遺忘廢墟內的戰鬥也接近尾聲，騎士團的騎士和一些隱居強者帶領的大軍將教廷以及兩大帝國的人類聯軍給打得潰不成軍，兵敗如山倒，而這消息自然傳回遠在千里之外的教廷聖城。

　　高高在上的教皇巴洛克氣得直跳腳，立即要人傳令給聖堂大長老，希望他能親自出面去對付流雲騎士團，而也同時派人去教堂底下的召喚大陣，準備請求背後勢力，光明神系派一支天使戰隊以本體降臨。

　　面對如此情況，教皇已經對聯軍失去信心，而他本人也立即到密室內準備，似乎打算準備親自上戰場迎敵，畢竟，流雲騎士團的強大遠遠超出他的想像，而日耀、星藍、月灼三大帝國以及暗黑魔法協會的增援，也讓聯軍措手不及。

　　更不用說還有一隊、甚至更多小隊在星羅大陸上各處在摧毀教廷的重要據點，現在的戰況已經是完全一面倒的局勢，如果不想辦法把局勢給控制住，那麼他打算征服星羅大陸的夢想將是更加的不可能。

　　畫面回到遺忘廢墟地下廣場，流雲騎士團的大本營……

　　「逆彩．神風。」灰風雙手一揚，一股威力驚人的旋風呼嘯而出，宛若猛虎出閘，毫不留情地往蒼煌攻去，就連一旁的白牙以及亂星天都紛紛躲避，以免遭到波及。

　　但後者也不是省油的燈，手中的長劍往上一舉，在垂直揮下，伴隨著刺耳的高速物體劃破空氣的破空聲響，一道肉眼幾乎難以辨識的劍氣將那旋風給徹底劈散，並在地板上留下一道深不可測的痕跡。

　　就在蒼煌劈開的旋風的同時，灰風來到他的身後，手中的長劍猛力刺出，但確被前者閃開，緊接著，又是一道強大的王之閃呼嘯而來。

　　「王之閃。」灰風同樣以王之閃迎擊，兩道閃光在空中互撞，兩兩抵銷，但爆炸產生的風，也是相當的強勁。

　　鏗鏘！

　　刀劍碰撞的聲音再度響起，蒼煌和灰風又再度纏鬥在一起，太刀與長劍不停地上下揮舞，互相撞擊。

　　「為什麽他的刀中傳來這麼多的寂寞？」灰風的心裡出現這樣的疑問，接著他一刀將對方蕩開，右腳在虛空一點，迅速向前追擊，「這寂寞的感覺比五年前在學院時更加強烈了……」

　　在交戰中，灰風不自覺地迴響起在聖傑拉爾學院時與蒼煌交手的時候，那時對方的刀中雖然也有點寂寞感，但確不是這種深沉的寂寞，而是夾雜著和朋友在一起的喜悅。

　　但現在，灰風透過蒼煌的刀所感受到的，卻是非常沈重的寂寞以及濃厚的殺意。

　　咻……

　　刺耳的破空聲再度響起，蒼煌神速般地斬擊再度呼嘯而來，但灰風側身一躲，左手一揚，放出幾道風刃，之後在上前繼續追擊。

　　「蒼煌，你究竟是為何而戰呢？」灰風在心中繼續出現困惑，但他仍舊全神貫注地在跟他交戰著。

　　「犽幻奧義．滅鬼斬空牙。」

　　往後拉開距離後，蒼煌雙手握刀，將刀在身體的右方平舉，刀身凝聚著一道道肉眼可見的黑色氣息，接著猛力往上一揮，一道巨大的黑色月牙呼嘯而出，所過之處，空氣一陣陣扭曲變形。

　　「逆彩．風華。」灰風的右眼變成金色，身上的能量波動頓時爆漲，強大的霸王之力不停地散發出來，緊接著，一道強大的灰色風之障壁擋住了蒼煌的月牙，待風之牆散去後，後者的身影早已消失，眨眼間，便來到牙之王的身後，再度跟他進行近身戰。

　　「蒼煌，你究竟為何而戰？不單單只是幫你父母報仇吧？」灰風終於忍不住大聲質問對方，而手上的攻擊更加迅速且刁鑽。

　　「你們和我不一樣，不要自以為很懂我的感受。」蒼煌冷漠地回答，太刀纏繞著眾多黑色氣息往上揮去，逼退了灰風，「對於從小就失去父母和族人的我，爺爺、夜影、亂星天以及騎士團就是我的一切！」

　　轟……

　　巨大且令人窒息的能量波動瞬間從蒼煌身上散發出來，周圍的一些建築物紛紛崩塌，就連一旁的白牙跟亂星天也感到相當的沈重感。

　　就在這一刻，天魔狼皇滅體的強大力量終於徹底展現出來！

　　「蒼煌，終於要全力應戰了嗎？」一旁的亂星天喃喃說道，感受著這強悍且熟悉的能量波動，他的臉色陰沉，彷彿回想起了什麽往事……

　　天魔狼皇滅體，天魔狼族的最終型態，但能領悟此力量的天魔狼卻是少之又少，也因此，在天魔狼族的歷史中，才僅有少數的幾筆記載而已。

　　但毫無例外的是，這些被記載在歷史上的天魔狼，都是實力相當可怕的存在，即便是主神境界的神階強者，碰上領悟天魔狼皇滅體的天魔狼族，也都不敢大意。

　　「必要時，我會出手幫忙的。」亂星天在開戰前是這樣跟蒼煌說得，此時亂星天也已經站起身子，雙翼展開，隨時準備加入戰局。

　　而在一旁的白牙似乎也注意到亂星天的舉動，一個疾風步就來到灰風身旁，準備幫灰風進行掩護。

　　遺忘廢墟內的最終決戰即將進入了最後高潮，而在幾千里外的一處海域上，身穿白色大衣的白狼人萊希爾特，則是一臉滿意看著牙之王以及灰之王的決戰，嘴角浮現出令人不寒而慄的冷笑：「來吧，讓我見識天魔狼皇滅體的力量吧。」



待續

----------


## 冥月

啊啦~
还记得我么~（
说起来，好久不见了
最近怎么样呢？
即时通的账号密码忘记了，超级无奈（摊爪
总的来说，现在只能通过一个你不常用的 软件来联系我了。
或许我可以重新弄个即时通…
啊…（捂头
我需要账号……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 啊啦~
> 还记得我么~（
> 说起来，好久不见了
> 最近怎么样呢？
> 即时通的账号密码忘记了，超级无奈（摊爪
> 总的来说，现在只能通过一个你不常用的 软件来联系我了。
> 或许我可以重新弄个即时通…
> 啊…（捂头
> 我需要账号……


好久不見啦，阿月

最近我馬馬虎虎啦，上班、上課，說來也快開學了

要怎聯絡你呢XD

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

三十六曲：牙與風，盡全力的激戰


　　遺忘廢墟深處的騎士團大本營內，牙之王以及風之王的最終決戰正在如火如荼地進行著。

　　黑刀與銀劍在空中相互碰撞，帶起一道道黑、銀兩色的殘影，偶爾還會辦隨著紫色閃電、紅色火焰、灰色狂風以及如紅寶石般鮮紅的血液。

　　咻……

　　物體高速劃破空氣的刺耳破空聲響起，一道道無形的劍氣四處肆虐，原本平坦整齊的地板已經變得慘不人賭，四周的建築物也近乎倒塌。
　　這便是，兩位實力達到領域強者巔峰境界的「王」的激戰！

　　蒼煌．伊亞諾特以及灰風．克勞斯。

　　兩位年輕的狼人、年輕的王的激戰！

　　而現在的激戰，似乎是蒼煌佔了上風，解放了牙之王鏈後，這區域內的風更加的狂亂起來，而受限於亂星天的牽制，白牙也難以出手幫忙灰風。
　　「犽幻．月風景衝。」

　　黑刀一揚，十幾道黑色月牙沖天而起，逼得風之王在空中趕緊轉向，但很快的，牙之王又衝上前來進行纏鬥。

　　這就是你戰鬥的目的嗎？蒼煌……

　　灰風揮舞著刀，抵擋牙之王的攻擊，心中卻是還有幾絲無奈，儘管早已有覺悟，但他還是難以徹底放下過往的友誼。

　　當初，第一次和你交手，能感受到你的真誠，但現在只有無盡的冷漠……

　　「逆彩．風華。」灰風雙手一揚，強勁的旋風震飛了蒼煌，而正當打算上前追擊時，數十道風之刃形成的牢籠擋住了他的去路。

　　「牙之道．無限牢獄，你是逃不出去的。」蒼煌冷漠地說道，而在他身體周圍，隱約可見一道道犀利的風刃，或者說是，風形成的牙，如同他的稱號一樣，牙之王。

　　「我會衝破給你看的，為了將過去的你帶回來！」灰風咬牙，手中長劍一揮，一道道強勁的風刃衝開了那可怕的牙之牢籠，朝著牙之王呼嘯而去。

　　「牙與風，本是一體，但你的風會讓我的牙更加銳利，而我的牙，將會重新雕刻出歷史！」蒼煌將左手舉起，五指張開，掌心朝著那一道道風刃，手腕上的牙之王鏈發出耀眼的銀光，緊接著，將那些風刃給吸收掉並全數奉還給對方，而且威力更大，逼得灰風不得不舉劍抵擋。

　　「牙之道．天龍烈牙！」蒼煌雙手往旁一張，眾多的牙在他的面前緩緩形成了一條灰色龍型，二話不說衝向了灰風，速度飛快，帶起的風壓更是相當的強勁，就連一旁的白牙跟亂星天都感受到那強悍的威力。

　　「風之道．無風結界！」面對牙之王蒼煌強大的攻擊，灰風也張開雙手，頓時，一道圓形的波紋以他為中心散發出，波紋所過之處，一切的風都駭然間停了下來，無聲無息，包括了蒼煌那巨大的牙之龍。

　　「哦？這麼強悍的掌控力阿，這便是風之王鏈的奧技之一嗎？」在一旁觀戰的亂星天緩緩說道，接著雙翼一拍，側身躲過白牙的攻擊，並召來幾道銀光逼退對方，「這下子，讓我也想看看你的奧技了，蒼煌的導師，霜之王白牙。」

　　「看來你終於想跟我戰鬥啦。」白牙舉起手中的長劍，手腕上的霜之王鏈發出耀眼的藍光，「希古雷奴……」

　　「寂寒之道．冰霜領域。」以白牙腳下為中心，半徑數十公尺，幾近整個廣場的一半都結起了一層厚厚的冰層，就連周遭的建築物也都紛紛結冰，溫度驟降，空氣冰冷刺骨。

　　「雖然蒼煌要我別出手，但我身為他的魔狼，有義務幫忙他解決敵人。」亂星天凌空而立，身上散發出一層薄薄的黑光，一股磅礡的能量波動猛然間散發出來，實力似乎不亞於蒼煌，「塵幻．斬風燕破。」

　　亂星天雙爪一揮，兩道巨大的圓形風刃便朝著白牙落下，但後者隨即揚手照出一面冰晶盾牌，擋住了這犀利的攻擊。
　　六幻……這頭狼果然也會使用……

　　白牙苦苦思索著對策，畢竟六幻的強大之處，他早已從蒼煌那邊領教過，能阻擋並反彈一切物理攻擊的鏡幻、能讓魔法攻擊完全無效並吸收作為己用的冥幻、物理攻擊力可怕的犽幻、神速般地絢幻、魔法破壞力驚人的塵幻，但唯獨最後的一幻，遲遲沒有施展過……

　　難道是隱藏的王牌？

　　就在白牙思考的同時，亂星天已經來到他的後方，雙翼一張，幾道銀色閃光射向了他，但前者在千鈞一髮之際躲過了這些光束，並且左手貼地，從地上召出一根根鋒利的冰錐。

　　「塵幻……終極閃光。」

　　在白牙的上空，魔狼亂星天仰頭張大嘴巴，凝聚著一顆銀白色的光球，接著往下發射，在虛空中帶起一圈波紋，強勁的破壞力在地板上轟出了大洞，冰屑紛飛，且揚起不少沙塵。

　　「塵幻……荒蕪。」亂星天雙翼一展，在自身周圍凝聚數十顆小型黑色球體，並指揮它們朝下方無差別轟炸，這些球體看似小，但破壞力確相當驚人。

　　「寂寒之道．破龍猛虎。」白牙在這時來到亂星天的後方，手中長劍一揮，一條龐大的冰之虎撲向了對方，不過眨眼間就被對方的冥幻給徹底瓦解，隨之而來的，又是一顆顆黑色球體。

　　面對這驚險的一刻，白牙臨危不亂揚手召出一道冰牆，將所有黑色球體給擋住，而球體則是不停在冰牆上爆炸，炸得冰屑紛飛。
　　白牙和亂星天這邊僵持不下，另一旁的牙之王與風之王之戰，看來是牙之王佔了上風。

　　儘管在無風結界下，周遭的風徹底由灰風掌控，但蒼煌擁有天魔狼皇滅體的強大能力以及攻防一體的六幻，風之王一時之間也難以對其造成有效的打擊。

　　鏗鏘……

　　黑刀與長劍再度爭鋒相對，爆出不少火花，接著分開，然後又纏鬥在一起，速度飛快，從天上打到天下，從東邊打到西邊，在空中帶起一連串的殘影。

　　與此同時，遺忘廢墟地表，流雲騎士團、暗黑魔法協會以及獸人三大帝國的聯軍與教廷、人類一方的聯軍的激戰已經進入了尾聲，教廷一方節節敗退。

　　但在靠近流雲騎士團大本營的一處碉堡內，卻有一組人馬在進行激戰，身為流雲騎士團騎士之一的亞雷克．凡斯洛德手持雙槍，和一名手持長槍的棕毛狼人戰鬥著。

　　「為什麽要在這阻擋我們？」棕毛狼人一槍盪開亞雷克，並對著他大聲問道，「我們的目標不是教廷聯軍嗎？」

　　「我們的目標？」亞雷克冷笑道，接著他舉起右手的黑色靈源槍，直接對著棕狼人開了一槍，「你們可別搞錯了，我本來就不為騎士團效力，而我現在不過是在執行那位大人下達的任務罷了。」

　　「你不是騎士團的成員嗎？」棕毛狼人躲開攻擊，一槍朝著金髮男子亞雷克揮去，但確被對方躲開。

　　「是，也不是。」亞雷克又開了數槍，接著往後拉開距離，但他才剛著地，一圈水牢確立刻困住了他，同時將他給團團圍住，而這便是水之王月空的王鏈能力，對水流的絕對掌控。

　　「月空！」棕毛狼人轉頭喊道，因為援軍終於趕到，但那原本被水之牢困住的亞雷克，此時確已經將水牢瓦解，而原本拿在他手上的雙槍，確化為一把白色龍翼形狀的弓。

　　「Shadow Shot『影之箭』。」亞雷克射出一發黑色的犀利箭矢，但好在月空反應迅速，召出一道水牆擋下了攻擊，但對方的攻勢還沒結束。

　　咻……

　　又是一陣刺耳的破空聲，亞雷克的箭雨毫不留情地從天而降，每一根箭矢在落地或者撞到東西後，都產生爆炸，而這便是亞雷克的招牌能力，爆裂射擊。

　　將原本攻擊範圍就廣的箭雨，再度昇華，不僅又提高了每根箭矢的攻擊範圍，更提昇破壞力。

　　「雷霆槍破。」在亞雷克攻擊月空的同時，棕毛狼人翼找到機會接近，手中纏繞著閃電的長槍猛力揮向對方，但還是被對方躲過，並遭受到對方的反擊，好在翼即時後撤，並沒有受到很大的傷害。

　　「在你們死之前，跟你們說下好了，那位大人便是萊希爾特。」亞雷克依舊冷笑道，下一秒，一股磅礡的能量波動從他身上散發出去，他右腳往後滑，變為側身的站姿，身上的黑色大衣無風自動，右手拉滿弓弦，一道道黑色的氣勁開始凝聚在他的弓上。

　　「Gravity Distortion『扭曲空間』！」

　　轟……

　　可怕的箭矢呼嘯而出，在月空以及翼所在處炸裂，並以爆炸點為中心，出現一個黑色的球體，並朝四面八方擴散而去，一些來不及躲閃的士兵也被這黑色球體吞噬……


待續

----------


## 狼王白牙

我想要看這場《盡全力的激戰》的動畫化版本：）

劍技加上強力魔法技的較勁，稍有不甚，後果即不堪設想。

不妨加強對於比拼時的形容，使讀者們有如聲歷其境之感。

沒想到恢復了能力的白牙爺爺（？能夠與強力的對手打到這種程度，期待劇情的進展。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 我想要看這場《盡全力的激戰》的動畫化版本：）
> 
> 劍技加上強力魔法技的較勁，稍有不甚，後果即不堪設想。
> 
> 不妨加強對於比拼時的形容，使讀者們有如聲歷其境之感。
> 
> 沒想到恢復了能力的白牙爺爺（？能夠與強力的對手打到這種程度，期待劇情的進展。


感謝老大捧場XD

動畫化我自己也想看阿～～

請期待下篇

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

先跟各位讀者說聲抱歉，因為準備升上大四，有個很麻煩的畢業專題報告要弄

所以魔狼使才會停止更新這麼久，等未來現實事情告一段落便會恢復更新。

還請各位讀者海涵（鞠躬

----------

